# What's the updated thoughts on coronavirus 6 months in



## Juicehead99 (Jun 5, 2015)

Anybody like to expand? Lol

Still as dangerous as it was put across in March?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99

Your up pal :lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't think it ever was. Wife's had it confirmed by testing. I've probably had it. The government screwed it up by not closing pubs and gyms etc earlier then played it too safe imo. Schools should have stayed open, even if it were just for the younger primary school children and kids taking gcse and a level.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

No one knows. This is the most confusing contradicting mild cold, flu, deadly disease, symptomless virus that has ever existed


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Said it was nothing from the start, still stand by it. Should have just done wjat sweden did. Lol at destroying economies and peoples lives over this pussy ass virus. I remember when they said at the beginning of lockdown its gonna wipe out half the population and the army are gonna patrol the streets and people fell for the scaremongering


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mandatory face masks hasn't lasted long in my local Asda half the people havn't got them on,Getting sick of hearing that cu*t on the radio telling me to control the virus as well.

Sent the girl back to school soon as they opened missed her friends too much plus we had no issues sending her back.

Never been tested but think me and the wife had it Xmas time I woke up with full fever and was bad for 3-4 days..the wife couldn't get off the settee for 3 days (Had to move house on my own so I suspect she blagged it to get out of helping) 

The gym atmosphere is the same as before it closed with the majority of people cleaning machines.

On the plus side........got a mixed grill last night for £6.50 :thumb


----------



## MANC12 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasnak said:


> I don't think it ever was. Wife's had it confirmed by testing. I've probably had it. The government screwed it up by not closing pubs and gyms etc earlier then played it too safe imo. Schools should have stayed open, even if it were just for the younger primary school children and kids taking gcse and a level.


 The government priotised their Public Relations image rather than the crisis itself. The daily corona briefings is an example of this which 90% of the time had no useful information, but rather the government trying to show they are on top of everything. Then Fat Boris talking about tackling obesity which the goverment has already been doing for the last 20 years. Only recently enforcing masks just shows just they don't give AF but rather a PR move.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

MANC12 said:


> The daily corona briefings


 I stopped watching them when Alok Sharma (Business Secretary) spent 15 minutes talking about rail infrastructure investment in your neck of the woods. Like you suggest, the daily briefing was turned into a captive audience conservative pr exercise.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I must admit that I find it odd that the world's governments and health experts have essentially wiped billions off their budgets, locked down regions and whole countries, struggled with over-flowing ICUs and hospitals and death rates whilst all the while UK Muscle experts told them time and time again they had made a mistake. Why are these scientists and governments letting down their countries down so spectacularly by not reading and acting on the posts in this forum is beyond me.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

MANC12 said:


> *The government priotised their Public Relations image rather than the crisis itself.* The daily corona briefings is an example of this which 90% of the time had no useful information, but rather the government trying to show they are on top of everything. Then Fat Boris talking about tackling obesity which the goverment has already been doing for the last 20 years. Only recently enforcing masks just shows just they don't give AF but rather a PR move.


 Very sensible statement. I think the whole thing was enhanced by firstly media coverage and then reinforced and exaggerated with social media . No debate that it's a bad virus but no sane person would recommend it to be handled they way it was upon looking back.

No i'm not saying i would of done better, but there are some valuable lessons to be learnt from this and with some hope the next time a similar situation arises it wont be such a s**t storm.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Just left Tesco and I'd say half the customers were wearing PPE.... a good 75% of those were from the BAME community.

Strange how this particular community seem to be the worst affected.... is that down to a blatant disregard of following govt guidelines or the govt's fault for not going into lockdown sooner....... I wonder.

It seems to me that so many people are quick to blame the Tories for the number of Covid deaths but the fact of the matter is that far too many people are ignoring basic guidelines. Just so typical of the moronic society we live in today..... yeah the reason I sell drugs is because the govt won't give me a job.....the reason I didn't get an education is because the state schools are garbage. .... the reason I steal is to support my family because the govt won't do it....

Just complete and utter scum..... that's not directed at any ethnic group btw.... we live opposite an estate full of white chavs all on benefit street who all contribute nothing to society.

:thumb


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

SwoleTip said:


> Said it was nothing from the start, still stand by it. Should have just done wjat sweden did. Lol at destroying economies and peoples lives over this pussy ass virus. I remember when they said at the beginning of lockdown its gonna wipe out half the population and the army are gonna patrol the streets and people fell for the scaremongering


 Have you actually followed what happened in Sweden or are you just repeating what you want to hear? Sweden's health minister announced that they got it wrong.

Sweden effectively did the same thing Brazil and the USA has. It's just that they're a much smaller, sparser populated country.

Had an area like London followed the same protocol given the population density it would have been carnage.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> Have you actually followed what happened in Sweden or are you just repeating what you want to hear? Sweden's health minister announced that they got it wrong.
> 
> Sweden effectively did the same thing Brazil and the USA has. It's just that they're a much smaller, sparser populated country.
> 
> Had an area like London followed the same protocol given the population density it would have been carnage.


 Yes I watched the interview with thier health minister and she just remained in denial and swerved by any real responsibility. Shocking considering how forward thinking they usually are. Thier residents are outraged byt the deaths and infections, especially in care homes, where she almost put it across like oh well it was inevitable...


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

invisiblekid said:


> Have you actually followed what happened in Sweden or are you just repeating what you want to hear? Sweden's health minister announced that they got it wrong.
> 
> Sweden effectively did the same thing Brazil and the USA has. It's just that they're a much smaller, sparser populated country.
> 
> Had an area like London followed the same protocol given the population density it would have been carnage.


 The majority of the people dying are in care homes and the average age of death is around 70+. Also, they were already in decrepit condition and had underlying comorbities.

If people want to seperate the vulnerable then by all means, but to shut down the entire economy and fuk the lives up of the majority was a bad decision. Sweden allowed people to have the choice of whether they want to stay at home not, which I support.

Most of the numbers you read about are confirmed /diagnosed cases. The majority of peoole are more than likely asymptomatic. Therefore, the actual mortality rate is even lower than the numbers journalists attempt to imply. Especially for individuals under 65 with no health conditions.

Like i said, if they had just given people the choice that would have been fine.. But this whole thing has been a waste of a year and blown way out of proportion in my estimation. All the stats show that


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

The whole thing where they wiped over 10% of the deaths shows you.

Thousands of people in the stats got it, got better, then died within a few weeks from another cause.

Most of these people were on their last legs anyway. The natural order of things always dictates that the older generation will always make sacrifices for the younger generation, most 80 year olds would probably take their chances with Covid if they knew it meant keeping their kids/grandkids in a job, with a house over their heads etc.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

All a load of scaremongering, overblown statistics and outright lies by the media and governemnt. As others have said, if you're in at risk group, then fine, isolate yourself, but don't let the rest of us suffer. The needs of the many will always outweigh the needs of the few.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

lewdylewd said:


> *The whole thing where they wiped over 10% of the deaths shows you.*
> 
> Thousands of people in the stats got it, got better, then died within a few weeks from another cause.
> 
> Most of these people were on their last legs anyway. The natural order of things always dictates that the older generation will always make sacrifices for the younger generation, most 80 year olds would probably take their chances with Covid if they knew it meant keeping their kids/grandkids in a job, with a house over their heads etc.


 Only England calculated it like that. No one else did. But I do see your point about many being at the end of their lives.

Of the 7 people I know who have had Covid, 5 suffered quite badly. 3 are still showing signs of symptoms/long term damage 3-5 months on.

2 (30yr old + 55yr old - no health other known issues) still struggle for breath which is seemingly down to lung tissue damage or 'Post Covid Syndrome' which results in extreme lethargy.

The other is a 3yr old kid who is continually coming up in various rashes - similar to Kawasaki disease.

It isn't only about the morality rate.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> I must admit that I find it odd that the world's governments and health experts have essentially wiped billions off their budgets, locked down regions and whole countries, struggled with over-flowing ICUs and hospitals and death rates whilst all the while UK Muscle experts told them time and time again they had made a mistake. Why are these scientists and governments letting down their countries down so spectacularly by not reading and acting on the posts in this forum is beyond me.


 This. If they'd have just come on here and spent some time on FB they'd have saved billions


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

there never was a pandemic, it was bullshit from the start.


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

- Eradicate the media

- Eridicate the virus

Its that simple, pretty much 99% of the people I know or speak to have just carried on with life as per usual.

A bit of fu**ing cloth on your face to save and protect people? Jesus.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Wildkid said:


> - Eradicate the media
> 
> - Eridicate the virus
> 
> ...


 According to this scientific paper 200 000 people wearing masks will prevent 1 extra infection. This whole thing is just fuсking ridiculous. Economy is down and they keep kicking it. Don't Kill Grandma ™ extremists are raging on social media perpetuating this fuсking hysteria, scaring majority of people who already under normal circumstances are afraid of their own fuсking shadows.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> Only England calculated it like that. No one else did. But I do see your point about many being at the end of their lives.
> 
> Of the 7 people I know who have had Covid, 5 suffered quite badly. 3 are still showing signs of symptoms/long term damage 3-5 months on.
> 
> ...


 So you've got personal experiences of how damaging this virus can be for those who are middle aged and younger and who are also physically fit. I don't understand the idea of how the virus is a hoax.

I agree there's debate in the effectiveness of face coverings but what if it actually turns out that they are in fact very effect and many lives could be saved by everyone wearing one ?

It just shows what a selfish fukking society we live in with all these ****s refusing to wear one...... I don't see the problem with wearing one for a 10 min shop in Tesco. I think it's a VERY small price to pay for saving some poor fukkers life.

Unfortunately I was watching the Jeremy Vine show earlier this morning and some stupid old bint called in to say she wouldn't wear a face covering because it 'takes away her civil liberties'...... the quicker she gets Corona the better.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> So you've got personal experiences of how damaging this virus can be for those who are middle aged and younger and who are also physically fit. I don't understand the idea of how the virus is a hoax.
> 
> I agree there's debate in the effectiveness of face coverings but what if it actually turns out that they are in fact very effect and many lives could be saved by everyone wearing one ?
> 
> ...


 you must have been wearing a mask pre covid then?

plenty viruses out there that are worse, dont want to pass on the common cold to anyone do you


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> Only England calculated it like that. No one else did. But I do see your point about many being at the end of their lives.
> 
> Of the 7 people I know who have had Covid, 5 suffered quite badly. 3 are still showing signs of symptoms/long term damage 3-5 months on.
> 
> ...


 im not sure I know 7 people that well outwith family to know there full medical history but you do and all have had covid

whats the chances of that

#borisisinsideyou


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> you must have been wearing a mask pre covid then?
> 
> plenty viruses out there that are worse, dont want to pass on the common cold to anyone do you


 I don't recall any govt guidelines for people to wear a face mask to safeguard against catching the common cold..... I must have missed that email. Or maybe only the thickest of ****s would draw a comparison between a cold and Covid.

Do you know anyone in their 30's who's fit and well who has died from the common cold?

You obviously haven't see anyone die of Covid.

I take it you don't wear any PPE then? what if you're wrong?

And if I'm wrong, so what? What have I lost by wearing a bit of PPE.... nothing!!!


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

js77 said:


> I don't recall any govt guidelines for people to wear a face mask to safeguard against catching the common cold..... I must have missed that email. Or maybe only the thickest of ****s would draw a comparison between a cold and Covid.
> 
> Do you know anyone in their 30's who's fit and well who has died from the common cold?
> 
> ...


 This is the but that's enraged me the most, all the cu**s with their superiority complex calling anyone who wear a mask a sheep, they've seen some blogger and he says it's bullshit blah blah. Superior? From your bedsit paid for by me and your shitty little baggies of weed paid for by me? Who's superior Now you c**t.

as for those that aren't dossers and give it the old it's my freedom right , god said I don't need one , I'm too good looking to cover my face , etc. You're even fu**ing worse.

in the real world, if you aren't wearing a mask for any reason other than it might kill you. (Therefore I'm guessing they'll be giving Tesco's a miss for a bit) you're struck off, I don't give two f**ks who you are


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> No one knows. This is the most confusing contradicting mild cold, flu, deadly disease, symptomless virus that has ever existed


 48% of Covid patients died of confusion. Not knowing what was going to happen next killed them!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> I don't recall any govt guidelines for people to wear a face mask to safeguard against catching the common cold..... I must have missed that email. Or maybe only the thickest of ****s would draw a comparison between a cold and Covid.
> 
> Do you know anyone in their 30's who's fit and well who has died from the common cold?
> 
> ...


 lol your gone mate, stay in your house save lives, wear your mask forever.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> This is the but that's enraged me the most, all the cu**s with their superiority complex calling anyone who wear a mask a sheep, they've seen some blogger and he says it's bullshit blah blah. Superior? From your bedsit paid for by me and your shitty little baggies of weed paid for by me? Who's superior Now you c**t.
> 
> as for those that aren't dossers and give it the old it's my freedom right , god said I don't need one , I'm too good looking to cover my face , etc. You're even fu**ing worse.
> 
> in the real world, if you aren't wearing a mask for any reason other than it might kill you. (Therefore I'm guessing they'll be giving Tesco's a miss for a bit) you're struck off, I don't give two f**ks who you are


 but your wearing a mask though? its cool mate, your safe, double up with goggles.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> but your wearing a mask though? its cool mate, your safe, double up with goggles.


 You what?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> You what?


 why you bothered about others not wearing masks if you wear one? your safe are you not?

x


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol your gone mate, stay in your house save lives, wear your mask forever.


 Jesus!!! Lay off the weed mate.... actually just crack on... you're a lost cause.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> why you bothered about others not wearing masks if you wear one? your safe are you not?
> 
> x


 I don't just wear one to keep me safe. I wear one To protect others from me too. I'm sure it's not difficult to understand that if there's two people in a room and both are wearing a mask there's double the chance of being safe than if just one was?

I take it you have a problem with wearing one in shops? What reason? I've seen some loony yanks bang on about Jesus, is it that? Or cos you're too good looking to cover that face from Tracey the checkout girl? Or is it cos you don't wanna be a sheep told what to do by the gov. What if it was corbyn telling you to do it , would you then? I can imagine there's a good correlation between conspiracy w**kers and Corbin supporters


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> Jesus!!! Lay off the weed mate.... actually just crack on... you're a lost cause.


 shall we meet for a pint? bring your straw


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> I don't just wear one to keep me safe. I wear one To protect others from me too. I'm sure it's not difficult to understand that if there's two people in a room and both are wearing a mask there's double the chance of being safe than if just one was?
> 
> I take it you have a problem with wearing one in shops? What reason? I've seen some loony yanks bang on about Jesus, is it that? Or cos you're too good looking to cover that face from Tracey the checkout girl? Or is it cos you don't wanna be a sheep told what to do by the gov. What if it was corbyn telling you to do it , would you then? I can imagine there's a good correlation between conspiracy w**kers and Corbin supporters


 Tracey loves when i wear a mask


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Heavyassweights said:


> im not sure I know 7 people that well outwith family to know there full medical history but you do and all have had covid
> 
> whats the chances of that
> 
> #borisisinsideyou


 The three who are still affected are my best friend, my best friends son and my Aunt.

Not that difficult to understand is it?

I never said I knew the medical history of the others.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

We've completely f**ked the economy and ruined the livelihoods of millions to possibly save the lives of some vulnerable people.

Having worked in FM for a number of hospitals and health centres in Scotland for over 20 years now, i can absolutely say that i've never seen them soo quiet. All this media nonsense about overflowing ICU's just isn't the reality. We've essentially split the ICU's in half, one part deals with covid, the other deals with your run of the mill stuff. The coivd side currently has 0 patients in it, however it still can't be used for other injuries "just in case". Other hospitals which have had office spaced converted into emergency wards haven't been used. Over the whole of Scotland, only 2 patients are in critical care who have tested positive for covid.

The Louisa Jordan in Glasgow is now shut (to covid patients), having not seen even 1 of them during the peak months.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> The three who are still affected are my best friend, my best friends son and my Aunt.
> 
> Not that difficult to understand is it?
> 
> I never said I knew the medical history of the others.


 hopefully make a full recovery from whatever they are suffering from

the jist is most are listening to the government and wearing masks, the same government that has reopened everything including schools with no masks. Contradiction at its finest don't you agree? Common sense should always prevail.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> hopefully make a full recovery from whatever they are suffering from
> 
> the jist is most are listening to the government and wearing masks, the same government that has reopened everything including schools with no masks. Contradiction at its finest don't you agree? Common sense should always prevail.


 Don't be a dick head. The jist is that most of us our doing our bit so that schools can open back up. It's about minimising the risk, not getting rid of it completely. Or perhaps you'd prefer the latter? Plenty of communist countries managed it


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> shall we meet for a pint? bring your straw


 Sorry mate, I don't speak ****anese


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> why you bothered about others not wearing masks if you wear one? your safe are you not?
> 
> x


 That's the problem with common sense....clearly it's not that common around these here parts!

Im guessing you don't have access to a tv, newspaper or internet or probably due to a single having a single digit IQ, but basic guidelines are for PPE to be effective EVERYONE needs to wear them....... I wear a face mask to protect YOU...

The point I'm making is that even if it's proven at some point to not be effective, then what have we lost by trying....the square route of fuk all (that means we've lost nothing btw mate) and what if it does indeed prove to be effective???


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> That's the problem with common sense....clearly it's not that common around these here parts!
> 
> Im guessing you don't have access to a tv, newspaper or internet or probably due to a single having a single digit IQ, but basic guidelines are for PPE to be effective EVERYONE needs to wear them....... I wear a face mask to protect YOU...
> 
> The point I'm making is that even if it's proven at some point to not be effective, then what have we lost by trying....the square route of fuk all (that means we've lost nothing btw mate) and what if it does indeed prove to be effective???


 thanks mate

make sure you wear it properly now, dont be skipping washes

donut


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Don't be a dick head. The jist is that most of us our doing our bit so that schools can open back up. It's about minimising the risk, not getting rid of it completely. Or perhaps you'd prefer the latter? Plenty of communist countries managed it


 wearing a mask is minimising the risk hahahaha

i bet you love a posh wannk

dm me


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

SwoleTip said:


> Said it was nothing from the start, still stand by it. Should have just done wjat sweden did. Lol at destroying economies and peoples lives over this pussy ass virus. I remember when they said at the beginning of lockdown its gonna wipe out half the population and the army are gonna patrol the streets and people fell for the scaremongering


 Speak for yourself. I got a couple of grants from it and a new job with better future prospects due to lockdown. I'd say I guess I'm one of the lucky ones but nah, I put effort into getting my new job. Lockdown or not.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Heavyassweights said:


> hopefully make a full recovery from whatever they are suffering from
> 
> the jist is most are listening to the government and wearing masks, the same government that has reopened everything including schools with no masks. Contradiction at its finest don't you agree? Common sense should always prevail.


 https://metro.co.uk/2020/08/19/condition-gives-children-rash-fever-linked-coronavirus-13146908/?ito=article.mweb.share.bottom.messenger

This is what my friend's son is suffering from.

Re: masks etc - yes, there are loads of contradictions. So much of it doesn't make sense. But that doesn't mean the virus isn't real and that it isn't doing real damage to only those who are 'on their last legs'.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> wearing a mask is minimising the risk hahahaha
> 
> i bet you love a posh wannk
> 
> dm me


 Oh sorry I forgot to catch up with the Facebook experts , they're proof that masks are useless right? The same unemployed , weed heads who thinks the queen is a lizard. Do me a favour.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> wearing a mask is minimising the risk hahahaha
> 
> i bet you love a posh wannk
> 
> dm me


 To be fair, whether you want to wear one or not it does stop water droplets from becoming airborne a lot more than it would not wearing one, which does mitigate risk, to what extent you don't know. But it absolutely does minimise the risk of passing the infection on through coughing etc.

Which is why I personally think wearing one to potentially help others out is a relatively sound argument as it doesn't really make a huge impact on yourself or me whether wearing one or not other than you just might not want to.

Wearing a mask in a shop etc doesn't effect your shop, doesn't hold you back and isn't overly a big deal. But IF you have the virus and are unaware it could be a big deal to someone in that shop the same time as you that is relatively vulnerable.

Each to there own i get that, but For the sake of a tenner for probably a few months supply of disposable masks isn't anything to really concern myself about if it keeps others safer whilst this is all still going on.

My partner gets tested weekly weekly for it through her job so I have a vague idea if I would have it or not as we live together but still doesn't stop me wearing a mask.

FYI, I don't like wearing one either but in the grand scheme it isn't a big deal for the potential outlay.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Speak for yourself. I got a couple of grants from it and a new job with better future prospects due to lockdown. I'd say I guess I'm one of the lucky ones but nah, I put effort into getting my new job.


 Good for you but your situation doesn't represent the norm.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

dtmiscool said:


> To be fair, whether you want to wear one or not it does stop water droplets from becoming airborne a lot more than it would not wearing one, which does mitigate risk, to what extent you don't know. But it absolutely does minimise the risk of passing the infection on through coughing etc.
> 
> Which is why I personally think wearing one to potentially help others out is a relatively sound argument as it doesn't really make a huge impact on yourself or me whether wearing one or not other than you just might not want to.
> 
> ...


 What's the point? They have no sound argument against wearing a mask other than blurting out "you're a sheep" fu**ing muggy cu**s aren't worth the airtime


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

There's enough of you morons all over Facebook without having to endure it on here. I only re signed up to get back in the WhatsApp group instead I'm getting dragged into shite like this cos you cu**s infuriate me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> To be fair, whether you want to wear one or not it does stop water droplets from becoming airborne a lot more than it would not wearing one, which does mitigate risk, to what extent you don't know. But it absolutely does minimise the risk of passing the infection on through coughing etc.
> 
> Which is why I personally think wearing one to potentially help others out is a relatively sound argument as it doesn't really make a huge impact on yourself or me whether wearing one or not other than you just might not want to.
> 
> ...


 without masks when someone would sneeze of cough they would raise their hands or arm to their face, is this still the case when wearing a mask?

all i have seen is ppl use the mask as their protection which pretty much do fcuk all anyway

i have yet to see anyone wear a mask properly

@Youdontknowme just keep your mask on at all times lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> There's enough of you morons all over Facebook without having to endure it on here. I only re signed up to get back in the WhatsApp group instead I'm getting dragged into shite like this cos you cu**s infuriate me.


 no sourcing mate

@Lorian


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> no sourcing mate
> 
> @Lorian


 Sourcing? I'm not trying to source anything you fu**ing cock Womble. Another of your conspiracies squashed


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Sourcing? I'm not trying to source anything you fu**ing cock Womble. Another of your conspiracies squashed


 no sourcing allowed bud


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> thanks mate
> 
> make sure you wear it properly now, dont be skipping washes
> 
> donut


 Thanks for your input.... another valuable member of society


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> Thanks for your input.... another valuable member of society


 lol you've no idea hun


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> no sourcing allowed bud


 Think you need to lay off the sauce mate your heads fried


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Think you need to lay off the sauce mate your heads fried


 In lard I'd imagine


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Think you need to lay off the sauce mate your heads fried


 you and @js77 space docking whilst on ukm, team work


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> In lard I'd imagine


 good one mate, real rib tickler lol


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> you and @js77 space docking whilst on ukm, team work


 I think we just recognise a **** when we see one ...... mate you must get that all the time


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> without masks when someone would sneeze of cough they would raise their hands or arm to their face, is this still the case when wearing a mask?
> 
> all i have seen is ppl use the mask as their protection which pretty much do fcuk all anyway
> 
> ...


 Masks definitely do more than 'f**k all' as you put it and the whole point is to protect others (mainly the vulnerable). You do you and do whatever you feel best but I'll stick to helping others since it takes no extra effort to just put something over my mouth when I enter a shop.

My Dad was one of those effected with Coronavirus and suffered quite badly and was in hospital for weeks and was also on a ventilator at one point. Luckily recovered and was released and back home now but because of that I refuse to not to my part for other vulnerable people, if something helps maybe only 20% then that's still 20% more than prior.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Masks definitely do more than 'f**k all' as you put it and the whole point is to protect others (mainly the vulnerable). You do you and do whatever you feel best but I'll stick to helping others since it takes no extra effort to just put something over my mouth when I enter a shop.
> 
> My Dad was one of those effected with Coronavirus and suffered quite badly and was in hospital for weeks and was also on a ventilator at one point. Luckily recovered and was released and back home now but because of that I refuse to not to my part for other vulnerable people, if something helps maybe only 20% then that's still 20% more than prior.


 Like I said already, there's no such thing as "maybe only 20%". 200 000 people wearing masks will prevent 1 extra infection. That's 0.000005%. Still think it's worth it?

Masks are bullѕhit. They were not required at the peak of the virus and the only reason they are required now is because government thinks it will give the plebs confidence to go out and spend before economy goes completely tits up.


----------



## Abs like slabs (Jul 13, 2018)

I think the media is the virus...


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

neverminder said:


> Like I said already, there's no such thing as "maybe only 20%". 200 000 people wearing masks will prevent 1 extra infection. That's 0.000005%. Still think it's worth it?
> 
> Masks are bullѕhit. They were not required at the peak of the virus and the only reason they are required now is because government thinks it will give the plebs confidence to go out and spend before economy goes completely tits up.


 Masks definitely aren't bullshit, there's a reason they've been used the in the medical community for many years and even various other roles, trades, etc.

They have there uses for a variety of reasons.

There are studies and plenty of anecdotal evidence to look up with masks helping rather than hindering.

Takes no extra effort from you or anyone to just put one on for peace of mind in the hopes of helping protect other vulnerable people. I'm assuming you haven't had anyone close to you catch the virus and be in the vulnerable category. It does open your eyes to helping others, even if only a small percentage.

I guess some people just care about others more so than you do.

I think it's incredibly selfish to sit and say there bullshit and I'm not wearing one etc when if someone transmitted it to a relative or friend of yours who was vulnerable and died from this virus and you found out if they wore a mask it could have spared there life you'd see it differently.

TLDr. Don't be an ass and just wear one for the sake of others until this all blows over. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things is it. Nothing to do with being a sheep. Just do your part. Wash your hands. Wear your mask. Sorted.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Masks definitely aren't bullshit, there's a reason they've been used the in the medical community for many years and even various other roles, trades, etc.
> 
> They have there uses for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...


 When will you stop wearing a mask?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

The problem with the virus is how dense the population is.

I live in a small town so I'm 99% fine risk wise, there's Well under 100 cases for 400,000 people within the county I've seen heard or know of 1 person that's had it, a friend of a friend and she's been perfectly fine with it

And the people who spent the day in the car with her sharing drinks food licking each other's clits an whatever girls do tested negative


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

dtmiscool said:


> Masks definitely do more than 'f**k all' as you put it and the whole point is to protect others (mainly the vulnerable). You do you and do whatever you feel best but I'll stick to helping others since it takes no extra effort to just put something over my mouth when I enter a shop.
> 
> My Dad was one of those effected with Coronavirus and suffered quite badly and was in hospital for weeks and was also on a ventilator at one point. Luckily recovered and was released and back home now but because of that I refuse to not to my part for other vulnerable people, if something helps maybe only 20% then that's still 20% more than prior.


 100% this.....

Why would anyone not do something that doesn't inconvenience them in any way that could potentially stop another person from being seriously ill??..... oh because you're a selfish ****.... I almost forgot about that


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Masks definitely aren't bullshit, there's a reason they've been used the in the medical community for many years and even various other roles, trades, etc.
> 
> They have there uses for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...


 Are you Trolling or was that genuine?

Dear oh dear...

Firstly have you actually seen not only the list of exemptions for not wearing one but exemptions on where not to wear them? Like queuing up for Food but taking them off as soon as you sit down, same with Cafes and Restaurants, and mostly the staff don't wear them anyway, I rarely see Police wearing them, workmen, scaffholders, Builders.. No one in offices wears them lol, you really think if it was a Deadly Pandemic that would be the case... 5 Months into it as well.

Where you wearing a Mask since the beginning then? After studying "The Science" and coming to tje conclusion that was the best way to prevent infection of this awful Virus, that is so Dangerous you have to of been Tested tp even know you had it, or did you just start wearing the Mask because Big Daddy Goverment told you too and you have Stockholm Syndrome?

As for this Scamdemic, surely anyone over the age of 20 that still thinks this is about a Virus has underlining Mental problems? Or is that still me for smoking the odd Spliff and doing Yoga lol.

My Friends in Melbourn Australia are under full Lockdown with Drones flying around making sure people are wearing Masks and still Social Distancing, worse is happening in Victoria Australia, that will come here very soon.

World Health Organisation have basically said Wearing Masks, staying Indoors and taking Vaccines is better then going outside interacting with other Human beings, Sunlight, Good diet and Exercise.

#Scamdemic

#Agenda21

#SaveOurChildren


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

js77 said:


> 100% this.....
> 
> Why would anyone not do something that doesn't inconvenience them in any way that could potentially stop another person from being seriously ill??..... oh because you're a selfish ****.... I almost forgot about that


 Yes very selfish from the clever Virus that only gets Customers in Shops but not the Staff, only when queuing in a Cafe or Restaurant but not sitting down and its even starting to learn the time as In Australia there are now curfews.

This very is smart!


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Yes very selfish from the clever Virus that only gets Customers in Shops but not that Staff, only when queuing in a Cafe or Restaurant but not sitting down and its even starting to learn the time as In Australia there are now curfews.
> 
> This very is smart!


 Why have you hashed save our children? Are you saying the "scamdemic" is to cover up Simon cowel and the queen getting high off baby brains?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Why have you hashed save our children? Are you saying the "scamdemic" is to cover up Simon cowel and the queen getting high off baby brains?


 When you and js77 are sword fighting do you wear full ppe? 
I bet your mask reaks of man milk

when will you stop wearing a mask? When Boris tells you? Lol


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> When you and js77 are sword fighting do you wear full ppe?
> I bet your mask reaks of man milk
> 
> when will you stop wearing a mask? When Boris tells you? Lol


 The brains of ukm has spoken!!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Yes very selfish from the clever Virus that only gets Customers in Shops but not that Staff, only when queuing in a Cafe or Restaurant but not sitting down and its even starting to learn the time as In Australia there are now curfews.
> 
> This very is smart!


 Cool story bro x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

js77 said:


> The brains of ukm has spoken!!!


 X


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Are you Trolling or was that genuine?
> 
> Dear oh dear...
> 
> ...


 Scaffolders not scaffholders

I'd beat you with a stick if you called me that stood in front of me


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Scaffolders not scaffholders
> 
> I'd beat you with a stick if you called me that stood in front of me


 Scaff Holder!!!!!

What a massive Hel Met he really is! .


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Yes very selfish from the clever Virus that only gets Customers in Shops but not the Staff, only when queuing in a Cafe or Restaurant but not sitting down and its even starting to learn the time as In Australia there are now curfews.
> 
> This very is smart!


 Yes we get it, you're not smart enough to understand the instructions but you've still not explained why YOU won't wear one?

As for not understanding why people sat down out of the way or people outside don't have to use them. I assume you got this knowledge from the same sites that tell you vaccines don't work.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Denied said:


> Yes we get it, your not smart enough to understand the instructions but you've still not explained why YOU won't wear one?
> 
> As for not understanding why people sat down out of the way or people outside don't have to use them. I assume you got this knowledge from the same sites that tell you vaccines don't work.


 The only answer they have is they aren't sheep. It's pathetic. I'm sure they don't need to wear a mask to score their weed paid by us sheep who conform and go to work so they'll be fine.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

so I take it all those championing masks are wearing them when they go to the pub, restaurant or gym then ?

I mean you wouldn't want to be a selfish cvnt would you now ?


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> Are you Trolling or was that genuine?
> 
> Dear oh dear...
> 
> ...


 Shut up you fud! Until you can answer the questions many people have asked you, your opinion is dog s**t!


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so I take it all those championing masks are wearing them when they go to the pub, restaurant or gym then ?
> 
> I mean you wouldn't want to be a selfish cvnt would you now ?


 I wear one where social distancing Isn't possible. I've been pub twice since they opened and have had my own table away from others. In the gym we are distanced enough.

however , that's not the point is. Vulnerable people, or those that come in to contact with vulnerable people don't have to go gym , pub or restaurant, they do have to go to shops, which is where we have to wear masks.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so I take it all those championing masks are wearing them when they go to the pub, restaurant or gym then ?
> 
> I mean you wouldn't want to be a selfish cvnt would you now ?


 I go to the gym, I clean my equipment after use I don't interact closely with anyone, frequent touched areas are cleaned regularly.

I go to a pub or restaurant and sit on a table only interacting with people on that table. Food and drink is brought to me. I leave, the table is cleaned, next group in.

Why do I need a mask in either of these situations?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> I wear one where social distancing Isn't possible. I've been pub twice since they opened and have had my own table away from others. In the gym we are distanced enough.
> 
> however , that's not the point is. Vulnerable people, or those that come in to contact with vulnerable people don't have to go gym , pub or restaurant, they do have to go to shops, which is where we have to wear masks.


 there is far less social distancing in pubs, restaurants and gyms than in a retail environment and you might tell yourself that vulnerable people don't use any of these facilities in order to make yourself feel better about not wearing a mask when in such establishments but the reality is they do and by your own standards that makes you a selfish cvnt.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> there is far less social distancing in pubs, restaurants and gyms than in a retail environment and you might tell yourself that vulnerable people don't use any of these facilities in order to make yourself feel better about not wearing a mask when in such establishments but the reality is they do and by your own standards that makes you a selfish cvnt.


 How is there far less? Certainly not in the ones I've been in.

and no, doesn't make me a selfish c**t, it makes those vulnerable stupid for going to inessential places.

mate you being antagonistic for the sake of it? Or do you wear a mask in all these places ? Or none of them? It's hard to keep up with who's a conspiracy theorist, wind up merchant , or just generally a c**t on here these days.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> there is far less social distancing in pubs, restaurants and gyms than in a retail environment and you might tell yourself that vulnerable people don't use any of these facilities in order to make yourself feel better about not wearing a mask when in such establishments but the reality is they do and by your own standards that makes you a selfish cvnt.


 At the end of the day I do my bit. And it causes me no distress or inconvenience. If it helps great, if it doesn't I've lost nowt. Any c**t that doesn't see it that way is just that, a c**t.

im done here, this place gets worse by the day


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> At the end of the day I do my bit. And it causes me no distress or inconvenience. If it helps great, if it doesn't I've lost nowt. Any c**t that doesn't see it that way is just that, a c**t.
> 
> im done here, this place gets worse by the day


 Relax mate your getting worked up, stop stressing out. Your doing your bit that's what matters. Hugs x

baaaaaaaa lol


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@js77 I think what gets people's backs up is when some where like China who wore masks even before the pandemic and now wear visors and masks drinking through straws in their local still suffered a spike when the lock down was lifted.

The only guarantee seems to be isolation and distance and I don't think theres enough cash in the kitty to do that for 2 years.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

On 8/1/2020 at 6:59 AM, swole troll said:



> Mask wearing in shops is becoming law on the 8th of August?!
> 
> So this will go through the house of commons and be passed.
> 
> ...


 @swole troll summed up the whole mask debacle quite eloquently here.

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp2006372

"*We know that wearing a mask outside health care facilities offers little, if any, protection from infection. Public health authorities define a significant exposure to Covid-19 as face-to-face contact within 6 feet with a patient with symptomatic Covid-19 that is sustained for at least a few minutes (and some say more than 10 minutes or even 30 minutes). The chance of catching Covid-19 from a passing interaction in a public space is therefore minimal. In many cases, the desire for widespread masking is a reflexive reaction to anxiety over the pandemic."*

*Final Thoughts*



Surgical masks - loose fitting. They are designed to protect the patient from the doctors' respiratory droplets. The wearer is not protected from others airborne particles


People do not wear masks properly. Most people have the mask under the nose. The wearer does not have glasses on and the eyes are a portal of entry.


The designer masks and scarves offer minimal protection - they give a false sense of security to both the wearer and those around the wearer.
**Not to mention they add a perverse lightheartedness to the situation.


If you are walking alone, no mask - avoid folks - that is common sense.


Remember - children under 2 should not wear masks - accidental suffocation and difficulty breathing in some


If wearing a mask makes people go out and get Vitamin D - go for it. In the 1918 flu pandemic people who went outside did better. Early reports are showing people with COVID-19 with low Vitamin D do worse than those with normal levels. Perhaps that is why shut-ins do so poorly. https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.04.08.20058578v4


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bish83 said:


> @js77 I think what gets people's backs up is when some where like China who wore masks even before the pandemic and now wear visors and masks drinking through straws in their local still suffered a spike when the lock down was lifted.
> 
> The only guarantee seems to be isolation and distance and I don't think theres enough cash in the kitty to do that for 2 years.


 Mate, you may well be right, but if there's a chance that wearing a simple piece of PPE such as a face covering then why not wear one?

Gyms are not full of people over 80 and those who are sick... restaurants have tables spaced well apart and people aren't constantly walking past each other and handling items that many others have.

You're bang on the money about the massive hit on the economy but what if the wearing of face coverings actually makes people more confident to go to the high street and start spending money.....even if it's a load of bollox if people PERCEIVE it to be a safer environment when EVERYONE is wearing one then that will only help the economy if more people are out spending.

Loads of 'what ifs' in there but it's just such a small price to pay by wearing a face covering that may potentially save lives and help the economy.

Nice to actually hear a constructive point put across tbh.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

@js77 the crowds out on the beaches would show how much people really care about this issue.

The stay at home directive was what messed up retail and tfl and the fact tourism from abroad is pretty much non existent adds greater burden. Boris is trying to get everyone back to work to help prevent any more redundancies but with the corporations digging their heels in setting dates as far back as next year it looks like a colossal task. Even when staff do head back its going to be a double edge sword with the covid issue.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Bish83 said:


> @js77 the crowds out on the beaches would show how much people really care about this issue.
> 
> The stay at home directive was what messed up retail and tfl and the fact tourism from abroad is pretty much non existent adds greater burden. Boris is trying to get everyone back to work to help prevent any more redundancies but with the corporations digging their heels in setting dates as far back as next year it looks like a colossal task. Even when staff do head back its going to be a double edge sword with the covid issue.


 No surprise from anyone including the govt that the stay at home directive had a massive negative effect on the economy and Tfl..... but as you pointed out earlier 'the only guarantee seems to be isolation....' everyone knew the effect it would have but most people are actually saying the govt took too long to actually lock down!!!

That beach thing was a joke. It does indeed show how many actually couldn't give a fuk but I'm not sure if that's the majority of people's attitude.

Hindsight is a valuable tool but in unprecedented times that's something none of us are privy to.... we are where we are.... I think it's everyone's responsibility to at least try and do their bit.

So what is the answer... forget PPE, open everything up and forget this ever happened? The BAME commit have reportedly been the worst hit... from my experience in London they also seem to be the community who've paid the least attention to wearing PPE and practising social distancing.... no wonder Leicester went back into lockdown as a City where the white population are the minority... coincidence??? Hhhhmmm I wonder!!??

With winter coming and nobody knowing how Corona will affect those with an even more impaired immune system, that could result in catastrophe.... who fukking knows!!!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

The curve has been flattened, hospitals are empty. We've had 4 days this week of single digit deaths in the UK, give it a rest with your poverty masks. This s**t is laughable now.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

From What Iv read so far is it's not seasonal and it's never going to go away. It can be suppressed by every so often it will emerge and the more that catch it the more it will eventually be weakened


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> The curve has been flattened, hospitals are empty. We've had 4 days this week of single digit deaths in the UK, give it a rest with your poverty masks. This s**t is laughable now.


 Because the majority are following the guidelines you fu**ing tool


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

I'll tell you one thing.........

Fontaine from that fu**ing craft stall must be flat out.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Because the majority are following the guidelines you fu**ing tool


 relax mate, maybe take a day or two off the forum, collect your thoughts and remember everyone has different opinion.

no everyone is a fkn sheep baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I think we're all gonna die from it in the future, when we're in our late 90's.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> I think we're all gonna die from it in the future, when we're in our late 90's.


 Don't crush the dream pal that does not tie in with my future plans of dying of a massive heart attack hanging out the back end of a very questionable prostitute in Thailand


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

NO Covid deaths in England what so ever on Wednesday.

Why wasn't this front page news?

Has there not been In a Covid Death In Scotland over a Month now lol?

I know you don't really think this about a Virus...


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> NO Covid deaths in England what so ever on Wednesday.
> 
> Why wasn't this front page news?
> 
> ...


 Well thats great news... let's hope it continues!!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> Don't crush the dream pal that does not tie in with my future plans of dying of a massive heart attack hanging out the back end of a very questionable prostitute in Thailand


 ..... now someone's talking my language at last :beer:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Breathing Breaks for Children"

Not about a Virus.

Psychological Warfare on the People by Government.

https://www.newstalk.com/news/schools-return-masks-breaks-1059920?utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#Echobox=1597254646


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> "Breathing Breaks for Children"
> 
> Not about a Virus.
> 
> ...


 Cool story bro x


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Another day sitting in my office in what feels to be a completely empty hospital, just watching the economy slowly go down the pan while people argue about face masks, as if there the biggest issue at the moment.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Because the majority are following the guidelines you fu**ing tool


 Beyond delusional


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Beyond delusional


 Prove that lockdown , social distancing and the measures now in place have had no impact on spread of the virus? Proof, not a ducking meme off Facebook


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Prove that lockdown , social distancing and the measures now in place have had no impact on spread of the virus? Proof, not a ducking meme off Facebook


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Prove that lockdown , social distancing and the measures now in place have had no impact on spread of the virus? Proof, not a ducking meme off Facebook


 Awwww you think the Stats and Figures are real.

Also, the Tests don't even work properly.

Also, Its such a Bad Virus you need to have been Tested to know you had it and I've literally no one with the Sniffles, High temperature, Coughing... Absolutely nothing in 6 Months.

No one dropping Dead In the Street, no dead being carried out of Houses, Rules and Guidelines that are all over the place lol.

Beyond a Joke, just give it up and admit they are lying, seriously why can't you say abad word against there Tyrannical Psychopaths?

Stockholm Syndrome, so sad :-(


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

f**k sake, stats and figures are bullshit. We need memes for evidence. What a surprise, fu**ing weapon.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

neverminder said:


>


 You don't seriously believe this shite do ya. Are you one of these unemployed bag heads? No intelligent adult would seriously follow all this shite.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

It's going to be chaos during the cold & flu season.

My son works for a Leisure company & has been through this situation this week. He gives a mate who cannot drive a lift to work. The mate has a girlfriend & she lives at home with parents. Her dad has suspected Covid & is waiting to be tested. My son's mate thought it best to contact work & explain and as a result of him sharing a lift with my son they now have to stay off work awaiting test results of their own & the girlfriend's dad.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

They are taking the P1ss so much its unreal hahaha

https://metro.co.uk/2020/08/20/mixing-households-home-root-passing-virus-says-hancock-13152170/?ito=push-notification&ci=29024&si=12396461


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> View attachment 188245


 The newest and latest trend for them insta-influencers to get on to... soon, Masks will be SOOO COOL OMG LET MEH HAVE ONE


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Question for the nutters...,..

I have to wear a mask whilst shopping. I may spend an hour max a week shopping. That is roughly 0.6% of my week wearing a mask.

How exactly is that removing my freedom and rights and making me a slave? (Or what ever bollox you say it's making me)


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

a.notherguy said:


> Question for the nutters...,..
> 
> I have to wear a mask whilst shopping. I may spend an hour max a week shopping. That is roughly 0.6% of my week wearing a mask.
> 
> How exactly is that removing my freedom and rights and making me a slave? (Or what ever bollox you say it's making me)


 Coz your showing the Government your support of the lockdown.. they see u and think ''Yep, thats another sheep for slaughter''


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> Coz your showing the Government your support of the lockdown.. they see u and think ''Yep, thats another sheep for slaughter''


 That's a fair point but not one I agree with lol.

But what if the experts are right and wearing masks shortens lockdown? Then surely not wearing a mask could be seen as supporting lockdown by prolonging it.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

a.notherguy said:


> That's a fair point but not one I agree with lol.
> 
> But what if the experts are right and wearing masks shortens lockdown? Then surely not wearing a mask could be seen as supporting lockdown by prolonging it.


 November 6th 2020 = Virus vanishes into thin air

Thats what iv been told is the 'end date'


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> November 6th 2020 = Virus vanishes into thin air
> 
> Thats what iv been told is the 'end date'


 I really hope your right cos I'm booked into centre parcs in december.

Where did you hear that?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

a.notherguy said:


> I really hope your right cos I'm booked into centre parcs in december.
> 
> Where did you hear that?


 A random person from a game told me and ONLY ME that november 6th Virus ends... and he said that StarLink launches are meterials and tools to build massive spaceships to transport Humans before planet caves in.... not sure when thats happening but they have been alot of launches and i think only the Rich will escape.... That Earth film comes to mind


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Talking about the Economy Damage.

"With the economy shrinking and UK debt soaring we know who this government will protect and who it will try to make pay for this crisis.

I will ensure UNISON Branches and members are supported through any attack on our jobs, pay and terms and conditions.

Branches and members need to know that I will be there loudly making the case in our defence nationally - but that I will also be there in the branches supporting organising to ensure we are equipped to win.

Boris & Sunak quickly jumped from 'whatever it takes' to support our essential workers to attempt to blame us for government failures.

The last recession was used by the Tories as an excuse for job cuts in the public sector, to drive down pay & conditions for workers and slash taxes for the rich - leaving us with an even more vulnerable economy now and our public services struggling to cope with a health crisis.

We have seen across all sectors that Government and employers are attempting to use the pandemic to drive down our services, cut jobs and cut terms and conditions.

The trade union movement must be willing to step up and fight to protect people, protect jobs and protect this country.

Join our campaign.

Www.roger4gs.co.uk/support"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Question for the nutters...,..
> 
> I have to wear a mask whilst shopping. I may spend an hour max a week shopping. That is roughly 0.6% of my week wearing a mask.
> 
> How exactly is that removing my freedom and rights and making me a slave? (Or what ever bollox you say it's making me)


 Its showing submission bro, to Psychopaths who Rape kids and if the ones in Power right now don't they know about it and cover up for them, but its literally words on Paper by People just you and me, that only have Power though our the Prospective of them.

They are Parasites, not fit to Govern, in complete breach of their office and should be Arrested for High Treason adn Crimes against Humanity, Mandating Masks is Mandating and when the Vaccine is Mandatory this is all Mandating self harm, Goverments are Evil and work for their even worse Globalist Luciferian Elites.

Keep thinking it's a Conspiracy as some of you are still in Denial, i know its Soul destroying coming to terms with all this so Its understandable but don't be shocked when you finally see it.

It's funny people think everything will go back to how it was.

They don't programme you with "The New Normal" every way they can for nothing.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Its showing submission bro, to Psychopaths who Rape kids and if the ones in Power right now don't they know about it and cover up for them, but its literally words on Paper by People just you and me, that only have Power though our the Prospective of them.
> 
> They are Parasites, not fit to Govern, in complete breach of their office and should be Arrested for High Treason adn Crimes against Humanity, Mandating Masks is Mandating and when the Vaccine is Mandatory this is all Mandating self harm, Goverments are Evil and work for their even worse Globalist Luciferian Elites.
> 
> ...


 You're off your fu**ing nut mate. Lay of the drugs for a bit would be my advice.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> You're off your fu**ing nut mate. Lay of the drugs for a bit would be my advice.


 Drugs are illegal mate, slander is not allowed on the forum either. 
Remember 60degree wash for fabric masks. @cockmonkey


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Er, does this whole debate just distill down to a divisor between the under 30s and over 30s?

So only two children aged between 2 & 16 have died in the UK - giving "that" air of invincibility to the younger, spunky, generation - whilst the generally more conservative "older" gen err on the side of caution.
kids - do what you do, personally, as one of the 'olds' I'll do what I do - hopefully it'll save you from harm, along with t'other older folk too...

As to @wylde99 and the other conspiracy theorists... what the f**k are *YOU* on? :lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

hmgs said:


> under 30s and over 30s?


 Us over 45s rule :thumb


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

It's all a big fackin' lie.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Er, does this whole debate just distill down to a divisor between the under 30s and over 30s?
> 
> So only two children aged between 2 & 16 have died in the UK - giving "that" air of invincibility to the younger, spunky, generation - whilst the generally more conservative "older" gen err on the side of caution.
> kids - do what you do, personally, as one of the 'olds' I'll do what I do - hopefully it'll save you from harm, along with t'other older folk too...
> ...


 Honestly sometimes it's worth a quick read of the s**t they believe . It's staggering these adults actually believe half of this nonsense let alone all of it.

I had one tell me there's a warrant out for the queens arrest hahahahha


----------



## Fattynomore (Nov 1, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> You're off your fu**ing nut mate. Lay of the drugs for a bit would be my advice.


 No please don't! Load that syringe up and do us all a favour


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Its showing submission bro, to Psychopaths who Rape kids and if the ones in Power right now don't they know about it and cover up for them, but its literally words on Paper by People just you and me, that only have Power though our the Prospective of them.
> 
> They are Parasites, not fit to Govern, in complete breach of their office and should be Arrested for High Treason adn Crimes against Humanity, Mandating Masks is Mandating and when the Vaccine is Mandatory this is all Mandating self harm, Goverments are Evil and work for their even worse Globalist Luciferian Elites.
> 
> ...


 Whilst I don't agree with all of this, I do agree that the powerful are corrupt, and that corrupt people seek power.

But, when it comes to the pandemic... What if your wrong? What if there is genuinely a threat out there? What if simple little things like wearing a mask occasionally does make a difference? What if vaccines really are just.... Vaccines?

My bitterness towards those in charge is not as strong as my will to do what I consider to be the right thing. And if it turns out it was all a waste if time then I'm happy with that, that is a far better outcome than a pandemic spiralling out of control.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Survival of the fittest lads. Should be the Covid anthem


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

look at me guys, im saving lives


----------



## MANC12 (Aug 9, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Its showing submission bro, to Psychopaths who Rape kids and if the ones in Power right now don't they know about it and cover up for them, but its literally words on Paper by People just you and me, that only have Power though our the Prospective of them.
> 
> They are Parasites, not fit to Govern, in complete breach of their office and should be Arrested for High Treason adn Crimes against Humanity, Mandating Masks is Mandating and when the Vaccine is Mandatory this is all Mandating self harm, Goverments are Evil and work for their even worse Globalist Luciferian Elites.
> 
> ...


 What the F is your obsession with kids getting raped and paedophilia. Everyday your either posting some sh"" about paedophiles or replying to comments saying kids are being raped.

You sound like a closet paedophile yourself and your obsession with it is really pissing people off. Also aren't you the guy that said your Google search shows you inappropriate kiddy photos?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MANC12 said:


> What the F is your obsession with kids getting raped and paedophilia. Everyday your either posting some sh"" about paedophiles or replying to comments saying kids are being raped.
> 
> You sound like a closet paedophile yourself and your obsession with it is really pissing people off. Also aren't you the guy that said your Google search shows you inappropriate kiddy photos?


 Nice work mate, get them of the Your scent lol


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Wife's had it confirmed by testing. I've probably had it.


 Same as mate. Wife had it and has the antibody. Pretty safe to say I've had it too, but I don't have the antibody. Did some reading, it seems our bodies will only make antibodies for that which it deems a threat to us. What bothers me now is I could catch it multiple times (Without knowing) and pass on to others. Masks and sanitising all the way for me.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> look at me guys, im saving lives
> 
> View attachment 188289


 @wylde99 See bro.. the NWO is starting... They accepting masks SO MUCH that they dont mind a nob on their face


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 188327


 This is weak even for you. The government already has the contact details of every Tax and NI payer, everyone on the Electoral Roll, everyone who uses the NHS, every bank account holder, every TV licence holder. Why the fvck would they need to give out tenners to people to get a cheap meal "in order to get their contact details"?? Do you not apply even a basic level of critical thinking before posting up this drivel?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you not apply even a basic level of critical thinking before posting up this drivel?


 The guy thinks covid19 is all made up. Which means, he must think about very little. Even thinking about that for 20 seconds, you realise, America must be cooperating with Russia, Iran and China to keep the secret. North and South Korea have jumped into bed together. India, Pakistan and China have all kissed any made up, so they can spread lies about covid. .

Then you've got all the medical professionals sat on a beach somewhere pretending there developing a vaccine or testing samples.

And that's all before you get round to the millions of unemployed actors, who have been going round pretending they need to be put on a ventilator.

As he likes his hashtags so much.

#mentalhealthawareness.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Denied said:


> The guy thinks covid19 is all made up. Which means, he must think about very little. Even thinking about that for 20 seconds, you realise, America must be cooperating with Russia, Iran and China to keep the secret. North and South Korea have jumped into bed together. India, Pakistan and China have all kissed any made up, so they can spread lies about covid. .
> 
> Then you've got all the medical professionals sat on a beach somewhere pretending there developing a vaccine or testing samples.
> 
> ...


 Lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you not apply even a basic level of critical thinking before posting up this drivel?


 I think we all know the answer to that :thumb


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1326293/coronavirus-death-rate-UK-fatality-rate/amp


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1326293/coronavirus-death-rate-UK-fatality-rate/amp


 iv said allllllll along... its just a strong Flu - nothing more..... this article proves my theory


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Iv had 'Man-Flu' twice/3 times in my life.... THAT WAS COVID... we just didnt know it


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Here listen..... Wanna know how things changed?

Crazy, no wonder im messed up.... REMEMBER when Bruno Mars was decent?...... REMEMBER when Them Top 10 Songs ment something? Back decades ago.

Now where we standing? ... We on a Life/Death edge... Literally die any given day..... REMEMBER when Friends was something? REMEMBER.... Just look how we changed so fast, in real time... Now what we listen to? What we Watching?

We all have that '' REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY WHEN IT WAS MINT AS F**K'' ... None of that these days.... Changing so fast, we might not make it home one day coz some crazy Law has kicked in preventing Transportation further than 20 miles due to 'climate change' unless you pay a massive tax


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone going???


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

The "pandemic" never happened but the movie that is everyone is living in did. What people don't understand about this "pandemic" is that if the people were to see the real statistics and not over-inflated hyped up numbers, they would see that so far GLOBALLY deaths reportedly due to the "pandemic" have killed no more than a mild-moderate strain of the flu. This is just a fact. And before anyone mentions cases. Cases are a superficial addition to the stats to inflate them even further when the death count no longer can be used (because record numbers of people aren't dying, just like the cycle of the flu and how it kills people during certain periods and then wanes off). In some places the flu affects populations more and there's quite a bit of science that addresses why but overall we know that LOTS of people die from flu or flu-like symptoms every year. And so this is where the movie starts rolling and people mistake the illusion of the big screen for what actually is reality and what they go back to living everyday of their lives.

They see VIRUS VIRUS VIRUS QUARANTINE QUARANTINE QUARANTINE DEATH DEATH DEATH and they see their realities as being a character in the movie script and forget that they can simply tune it out, go back to their lives and things will be okay and knowing that all they have to do is compare their entire adult life of experiences on this planet, including endless generations before them, to know that since their first day on this world there has NEVER been a shutdown of the world for ANY reason whatsoever. And that a shutdown of the world if they were to wake up now from a deep sleep would be insanity. It would be insanity for people in the 1500s, 1100s or even going back tens of thousands of years when our science and technology was so poor that people GENUINELY did die in their droves of diseases we can now cure very easily and at a cheap cost. And this should be even more reason to work out that we battle with forces everyday in life and yet we balance them all out. Our water reaches our taps without us dying of poisoning. Our food reaches our table without us keeling over half hour after eating it. Our kids cross the road and they don't get run over. Our sewerage gets taken away and it doesn't flood our homes. We survive serious weather conditions that would have wiped out communities tens of thousands of years ago. We get into trouble and emergency services are there (hopefully, and also, usually) within 30 minutes to an hour depending on the severity, and the chances of you surviving something is greatly increased the quicker they can arrive. We have medications for conditions that could severely impair us and all we have to do is swallow this little white thing we call a tablet and it seems to temporarily go away. We drive cars down the motorway and we don't all crash into one another. We sneeze, cough, spit etc and all of us return home to our families, and not in a box. We face germs on a daily basis and yet our bodies thrive. We get stronger, bigger, faster yet there are so many factors that could affect our organism that don't - and that's because we have evolved to counter most of these threats. And that's not due to change anytime soon. The way our universe works we are spinning at breakneck speeds that otherwise would literally squash us all to pieces in space that has rocks all over the place that never seem to crash into us, but come close. We have an atmosphere that protects us and keeps us alive. Everything is balanced. Life goes on. But here on Earth right now, humans are playing a game that they don't know what's going on and they don't know they were born into such a unique and special opportunity which gives them such great tools straight off the bat like a strong immune system, incredibly sharp senses, incredibly advanced brain and central nervous system, the complex human consciousness, self repairing systems, resilience from stress, trauma and many other external factors.

We are one, if not the, most resilient species in the entire known universe. Our bodies are fighting and regenerating all the time and yet the life expectancy for humans in the modern world goes up every year. Our grandparents and their grandparents didn't have central heating, didn't have the same medicine, the same technology, the same resources - and they survived. Many say their lives were actually better than what most kids have today, and we look at them and we think they were born in the Stone Age. And yet they survived and they didn't survive by the skin of their teeth. They survived and in many cases thrived into old age. They tell the tale of playing with wooden horses and bottle caps while our kids play with smartphones and get annoyed when they run out of Candy Crush tokens and think life is over. But how did kids survive back then? Because they did. Why didn't they all die?

Why is that? Is that a fluke? Or are people so blind to how the world works and how we function as humans that it's so easy to put a movie into the disk tray and project out onto society and people actually mistake it for their own reality? We have survived HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF YEARS. Work it out for yourself.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

daringhorse said:


> The "pandemic" never happened but the movie that is everyone is living in did. What people don't understand about this "pandemic" is that if the people were to see the real statistics and not over-inflated hyped up numbers, they would see that so far GLOBALLY deaths reportedly due to the "pandemic" have killed no more than a mild-moderate strain of the flu. This is just a fact. And before anyone mentions cases. Cases are a superficial addition to the stats to inflate them even further when the death count no longer can be used (because record numbers of people aren't dying, just like the cycle of the flu and how it kills people during certain periods and then wanes off). In some places the flu affects populations more and there's quite a bit of science that addresses why but overall we know that LOTS of people die from flu or flu-like symptoms every year. And so this is where the movie starts rolling and people mistake the illusion of the big screen for what actually is reality and what they go back to living everyday of their lives.
> 
> They see VIRUS VIRUS VIRUS QUARANTINE QUARANTINE QUARANTINE DEATH DEATH DEATH and they see their realities as being a character in the movie script and forget that they can simply tune it out, go back to their lives and things will be okay and knowing that all they have to do is compare their entire adult life of experiences on this planet, including endless generations before them, to know that since their first day on this world there has NEVER been a shutdown of the world for ANY reason whatsoever. And that a shutdown of the world if they were to wake up now from a deep sleep would be insanity. It would be insanity for people in the 1500s, 1100s or even going back tens of thousands of years when our science and technology was so poor that people GENUINELY did die in their droves of diseases we can now cure very easily and at a cheap cost. And this should be even more reason to work out that we battle with forces everyday in life and yet we balance them all out. Our water reaches our taps without us dying of poisoning. Our food reaches our table without us keeling over half hour after eating it. Our kids cross the road and they don't get run over. Our sewerage gets taken away and it doesn't flood our homes. We survive serious weather conditions that would have wiped out communities tens of thousands of years ago. We get into trouble and emergency services are there (hopefully, and also, usually) within 30 minutes to an hour depending on the severity, and the chances of you surviving something is greatly increased the quicker they can arrive. We have medications for conditions that could severely impair us and all we have to do is swallow this little white thing we call a tablet and it seems to temporarily go away. We drive cars down the motorway and we don't all crash into one another. We sneeze, cough, spit etc and all of us return home to our families, and not in a box. We face germs on a daily basis and yet our bodies thrive. We get stronger, bigger, faster yet there are so many factors that could affect our organism that don't - and that's because we have evolved to counter most of these threats. And that's not due to change anytime soon. The way our universe works we are spinning at breakneck speeds that otherwise would literally squash us all to pieces in space that has rocks all over the place that never seem to crash into us, but come close. We have an atmosphere that protects us and keeps us alive. Everything is balanced. Life goes on. But here on Earth right now, humans are playing a game that they don't know what's going on and they don't know they were born into such a unique and special opportunity which gives them such great tools straight off the bat like a strong immune system, incredibly sharp senses, incredibly advanced brain and central nervous system, the complex human consciousness, self repairing systems, resilience from stress, trauma and many other external factors.
> 
> ...


 Saw it was liked by Wylde, ignored whole post.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kill Kcal said:


> Saw it was liked by Wylde, ignored whole post.


 Brutal lol


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

daringhorse said:


> *The "pandemic" never happened* but the movie that is everyone is living in did. What people don't understand about this "pandemic" is that if the people were to see the real statistics and not over-inflated hyped up numbers, they would see that so far GLOBALLY deaths reportedly due to the "pandemic" have killed no more than a mild-moderate strain of the flu. This is just a fact. And before anyone mentions cases. Cases are a superficial addition to the stats to inflate them even further when the death count no longer can be used (because record numbers of people aren't dying, just like the cycle of the flu and how it kills people during certain periods and then wanes off). In some places the flu affects populations more and there's quite a bit of science that addresses why but overall we know that LOTS of people die from flu or flu-like symptoms every year. And so this is where the movie starts rolling and people mistake the illusion of the big screen for what actually is reality and what they go back to living everyday of their lives.
> 
> They see VIRUS VIRUS VIRUS QUARANTINE QUARANTINE QUARANTINE DEATH DEATH DEATH and they see their realities as being a character in the movie script and forget that they can simply tune it out, go back to their lives and things will be okay and knowing that all they have to do is compare their entire adult life of experiences on this planet, including endless generations before them, to know that since their first day on this world there has NEVER been a shutdown of the world for ANY reason whatsoever. And that a shutdown of the world if they were to wake up now from a deep sleep would be insanity. It would be insanity for people in the 1500s, 1100s or even going back tens of thousands of years when our science and technology was so poor that people GENUINELY did die in their droves of diseases we can now cure very easily and at a cheap cost. And this should be even more reason to work out that we battle with forces everyday in life and yet we balance them all out. Our water reaches our taps without us dying of poisoning. Our food reaches our table without us keeling over half hour after eating it. Our kids cross the road and they don't get run over. Our sewerage gets taken away and it doesn't flood our homes. We survive serious weather conditions that would have wiped out communities tens of thousands of years ago. We get into trouble and emergency services are there (hopefully, and also, usually) within 30 minutes to an hour depending on the severity, and the chances of you surviving something is greatly increased the quicker they can arrive. We have medications for conditions that could severely impair us and all we have to do is swallow this little white thing we call a tablet and it seems to temporarily go away. We drive cars down the motorway and we don't all crash into one another. We sneeze, cough, spit etc and all of us return home to our families, and not in a box. We face germs on a daily basis and yet our bodies thrive. We get stronger, bigger, faster yet there are so many factors that could affect our organism that don't - and that's because we have evolved to counter most of these threats. And that's not due to change anytime soon. The way our universe works we are spinning at breakneck speeds that otherwise would literally squash us all to pieces in space that has rocks all over the place that never seem to crash into us, but come close. We have an atmosphere that protects us and keeps us alive. Everything is balanced. Life goes on. But here on Earth right now, humans are playing a game that they don't know what's going on and they don't know they were born into such a unique and special opportunity which gives them such great tools straight off the bat like a strong immune system, incredibly sharp senses, incredibly advanced brain and central nervous system, the complex human consciousness, self repairing systems, resilience from stress, trauma and many other external factors.
> 
> ...


 the part in bold is the truth, rest is tldr.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Once the government pop that Furlough bubble and the mass pays off's up and down the country happen.

Then people's opinion as to whether this lock down was an extreme measure will change.

Covid will be the least of people's worries.

The financial virus of can I pay my bills or put food on my table.

That WILL affect your health.

See how interested people are in the politics of wearing masks then.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Youdontknowme how's it going mate? Have you managed to calm down a little?

you still wearing your mask in the shower?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> Us over 45s rule :thumb


 Rule at wearing sweaters.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll give it 12 more months of smoking super skunk before @wylde99 goes full-blown schizophrenic and ends up getting sectioned for yelling at a lamppost outside a chippy.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Rule at wearing sweaters.


 Don't own one mate. I'm young at heart. Plus I'm on steroids so I'm constantly hot anyway


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Youdontknowme serious question -

will you swap your mask for a vaccine?


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

This guy gets it: Tony Abbott: some elderly Covid patients could be left to die naturally


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

neverminder said:


> This guy gets it: Tony Abbott: some elderly Covid patients could be left to die naturally


 What a heartless bastard, we should sacrifice everything so that people can live forever.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Youdontknowme serious question -
> 
> will you swap your mask for a vaccine?


 Of course. Daft question really?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

neverminder said:


> This guy gets it: Tony Abbott: some elderly Covid patients could be left to die naturally


 I like his style!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Of course. Daft question really?


 :crazy:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Of course. Daft question really?


 R. I. P In advanced.

Shame your Cognitive Dissonance is actually so strong its going to get you killed or very sick!

How anyone with a working Brain is actually going to get this Vaccine haha.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

O wow.

There's pissing yourself laughing and then there's this.

And you lot call me the "Conspiracy Theorists" amazing times.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> O wow.
> 
> There's pissing yourself laughing and then there's this.
> 
> ...


 Mate you're so stupid.... this PPE precaution was due to Philip announcing that he's got fully blown AIDS... it has nothing to do with Covid.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> O wow.
> 
> There's pissing yourself laughing and then there's this.
> 
> ...


 Wonder if he now wears the same thing for cottaging,wouldn't have to rubber up I suppose.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> R. I. P In advanced.
> 
> Shame your Cognitive Dissonance is actually so strong its going to get you killed or very sick!
> 
> How anyone with a working Brain is actually going to get this Vaccine haha.


 Wtf are you on about. I had my vaccines as a kid, my kids have had theirs. I get the flu jab annually. But no this new one is gonna kill me? Get a grip you muppet


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Once the government pop that Furlough bubble and the mass pays off's up and down the country happen.
> 
> Then people's opinion as to whether this lock down was an extreme measure will change.
> 
> ...


 Most people are too blind to notice, or they are too comfortable with their mediocre lives. Most people don't realize they are born let alone realize the state of the world. The crash in 2008 hit lots of people but no-one thought to ask where it started or who was involved and even though people struggled they acted like it was a part of life, like it should and does happen naturally. Nothing like that happens naturally. Reality is, it won't affect everybody nearwhere near enough for people to wake up and start asking questions. If we keep getting little incentives like cheaper takeaway food and a bit off a Starbucks coffee people think they are being looked after. If people get hand sanitizer in shops they believe they are being looked after. If people get a few months off work after working all their adult lives they believe it's a gift from above. Put some "new" comedies on ITV and "resume" "normal" programming (literally) and people fall silent like children with toys. Let people out of their own self made prisons and they believe their captors have changed their ways and they won't ever put them through that again. But they will, it will just be in under another narrative next time.

Those it will affect will be like the virus, pockets of infection dotted around, while nationally the rest of the country looks seemingly normal. People will report increasing wellbeing due to not being tortured anymore. They will be able to see their friends, family, work colleagues etc and be able to get drunk, go to the cinema etc and everything is back to normal. Meanwhile, those they will be taking from won't get the voice they need and deserve. Many don't believe they are entitled to one and don't really understand why it's all happened.

After all if it doesn't seem to be happening to you - what's the problem? Same with COVID-19. It's actually affected barely anyone in the UK population in terms of deadly infection - so who cares? If it doesn't affect me why should I care? Even though their lives were changed forever it looks from their eyes like it was never a narrative that related to them.

We've got it good in this country. Take peoples' rights away, their business, their savings etc and all the other perks of a first world country blind the sad reality of what is lurking behind the scenes. People need everything taking away to realize what they've lost.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tonysco said:


> What a heartless bastard, we should sacrifice everything so that people can live forever.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Meanwhile the seasonal virus continues to be hyper inflated.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> O wow.
> 
> There's pissing yourself laughing and then there's this.
> 
> ...


 Lol I would be pissing myself laughing if I was watching that


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> Most people are too blind to notice, or they are too comfortable with their mediocre lives. Most people don't realize they are born let alone realize the state of the world. The crash in 2008 hit lots of people but no-one thought to ask where it started or who was involved and even though people struggled they acted like it was a part of life, like it should and does happen naturally. Nothing like that happens naturally. Reality is, it won't affect everybody nearwhere near enough for people to wake up and start asking questions. If we keep getting little incentives like cheaper takeaway food and a bit off a Starbucks coffee people think they are being looked after. If people get hand sanitizer in shops they believe they are being looked after. If people get a few months off work after working all their adult lives they believe it's a gift from above. Put some "new" comedies on ITV and "resume" "normal" programming (literally) and people fall silent like children with toys. Let people out of their own self made prisons and they believe their captors have changed their ways and they won't ever put them through that again. But they will, it will just be in under another narrative next time.
> 
> Those it will affect will be like the virus, pockets of infection dotted around, while nationally the rest of the country looks seemingly normal. People will report increasing wellbeing due to not being tortured anymore. They will be able to see their friends, family, work colleagues etc and be able to get drunk, go to the cinema etc and everything is back to normal. Meanwhile, those they will be taking from won't get the voice they need and deserve. Many don't believe they are entitled to one and don't really understand why it's all happened.
> 
> ...


 Some fair points there mate but are there really people out there who don't know or question why the 2008 crash happened?? Surely not..


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 188761
> 
> 
> View attachment 188763


 Anyone here old enough to remember Jimmy Krankie?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

js77 said:


> Anyone here old enough to remember Jimmy Krankie?


 Me. 10/10 would bang. I'm wondering if that makes me gay, straight or a paedophile?


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

All joking aside, didn't it recently come out that Jimmy Krankie and the other guy were swingers? I'm sure I read that.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Me. 10/10 would bang. I'm wondering if that makes me gay, straight or a paedophile?


 I'd say probably a bisexual paedo tbh.

What would you class someone as who'd bang dear old Nicola?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> All joking aside, didn't it recently come out that Jimmy Krankie and the other guy were swingers? I'm sure I read that.


 I thought they were more into killing kids...... or am I getting them mixed up with the Chuckle Brothers?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

js77 said:


> What would you class someone as who'd bang dear old Nicola?


 Strange possibly


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> Strange possibly


 I'm strange but I wouldn't stick my willy in that .


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

js77 said:


> I'm strange but I wouldn't stick my willy in that .


 Yep, I'm not particularly picky when it comes to using my dicky....However, even I'd need at least four pints before I had a go on her.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> Wtf are you on about. I had my vaccines as a kid, my kids have had theirs. I get the flu jab annually. But no this new one is gonna kill me? Get a grip you muppet


 i bet you pay your TV license yearly


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> i bet you pay your TV license yearly


 I bet you've never worked a day in your life. And rely on us 'fools' to eat and feed you feral kids , and of course pay for your weed


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

An interesting article here about the covid death number in the US;

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-8682491/More-90-Americans-died-COVID-19-underlying-conditions.html

In case it gets "taken down";

CDC says 94% of ALL Americans who have died of COVID-19 had at least one other underlying disease

More than 180,000 Americans have died of coronavirus as of Monday

The CDC's latest fatality data shows that COVID-19 was listed as the sole cause of death for just 6% of those killed by the virus

94% of fatalities were in people who also suffered at least one chronic health condition, such as high blood pressure, diabetes, obesity or heart disease

On average, people who died of coronavirus had 2.6 additional underlying health conditions

"In total, 180,221 Americans have been killed by coronavirus as of Monday, August 31.

But among death certificates submitted to the CDC, just 9,683 listed COVID-19 alone as the cause of death."

So, only 6% of 180,221 (10,813) have died as a direct result of covid, in the most worst effected country. Or to puit it another way, it's killed a massive 0.0032% of the total population.

Yep, sounds like the end of the world to me.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> I bet you've never worked a day in your life. And rely on us 'fools' to eat and feed you feral kids , and of course pay for your weed


 There's just a* TINY *bit more to life than Work and Taxes.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> There's just a* TINY *bit more to life than Work and Taxes.


 How do you survive each day? How do you have a roof over your head? Feed yourself ? Get medical care ? Have electricity and the internet? How?

fu**ing clown


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> How do you survive each day? How do you have a roof over your head? Feed yourself ? Get medical care ? Have electricity and the internet? How?
> 
> fu**ing clown


 Whats wrong with you?

Housing (Standard, just fill a form in)

Internet? ( iv been known to source it for free)

Electric (same thing)

Medical Care (NHS.. Free as for everyone else)

How do I survive? &#8230;. I survive fine, have done so for 10 years... a DECADE


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Whats wrong with you?
> 
> Housing (Standard, just fill a form in)
> 
> ...


 You survive because of people working and paying taxes. You get to sit on your arse like all those other cu**s doing f**k all, hating the system, the government , calling people who work sheep getting handouts that simply wouldn't exist.

so let's say none of us work, no one pays taxes. How do you survive then? As you're incapable of fending for yourself. The world becomes survival of the fittest, survival of the least lazy. Hint; you die.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> I bet you've never worked a day in your life. And rely on us 'fools' to eat and feed you feral kids , and of course pay for your weed


 @wylde99&#8230; tell Mr Know-It-All that he's feeding a machine that don't give a sh*t about him.

He's like ''I pay my taxes, the world owes me, YOU all owe me!! THE MIGHT WORKER!!!!.. I WORKED SINCE I WAS 1 YEAR OLD down the Pit.. GIVE ME RESPECT''

YOU ALL HEARD HIM... thank you O'Mighty @Youdontknowme for paying taxes that you don't have a choice about, thank you soooo much... bet you feel like a real man bring dah bread to your table.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> You survive because of people working and paying taxes. You get to sit on your arse like all those other cu**s doing f**k all, hating the system, the government , calling people who work sheep getting handouts that simply wouldn't exist.
> 
> so let's say none of us work, no one pays taxes. How do you survive then? As you're incapable of fending for yourself. The world becomes survival of the fittest, survival of the least lazy. Hint; you die.


 This MAGICAL system told me I cant work... so, hows it that great?... it deems me to 'Ill' for long-term employment.... Hows that? im fit and healthy, can carry out tasks... its just my head that's goosed


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> You survive because of people working and paying taxes. You get to sit on your arse like all those other cu**s doing f**k all, hating the system, the government , calling people who work sheep getting handouts that simply wouldn't exist.
> 
> so let's say none of us work, no one pays taxes. How do you survive then? As you're incapable of fending for yourself*. The world becomes survival of the fittest, *survival of the least lazy. Hint; you die.


 its been like that since Dawn of life... how does a job change that? &#8230; Coz they give you money? .. do fish have money? do donkeys carry wallets of cash? &#8230;. no... Money is a lie bro... get a grip of reality


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> its been like that since Dawn of life... how does a job change that? &#8230; Coz they give you money? .. do fish have money? do donkeys carry wallets of cash? &#8230;. no... Money is a lie bro... get a grip of reality


 You can't work. Therefore without handouts you're f**ked mate. It's that simple. A lazy fish can't catch its prey can it.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> @wylde99&#8230; tell Mr Know-It-All that he's feeding a machine that don't give a sh*t about him.
> 
> He's like ''I pay my taxes, the world owes me, YOU all owe me!! THE MIGHT WORKER!!!!.. I WORKED SINCE I WAS 1 YEAR OLD down the Pit.. GIVE ME RESPECT''
> 
> YOU ALL HEARD HIM... thank you O'Mighty @Youdontknowme for paying taxes that you don't have a choice about, thank you soooo much... bet you feel like a real man bring dah bread to your table.


 Feeding a machine and feeding lazy cu**s like you


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> You can't work. Therefore without handouts you're f**ked mate. It's that simple. A lazy fish can't catch its prey can it.


 Without handouts id be fine...

theres like 1000 laws stopping you from living WITHOUT the system... work that out... why they in place for?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Without handouts id be fine...
> 
> theres like 1000 laws stopping you from living WITHOUT the system... work that out... why they in place for?


 If you could manage fine without the system then you can work and pay for yourself.

Im done. You can't argue with stupid/lazy


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> @wylde99&#8230; tell Mr Know-It-All that he's feeding a machine that don't give a sh*t about him.
> 
> He's like ''I pay my taxes, the world owes me, YOU all owe me!! THE MIGHT WORKER!!!!.. I WORKED SINCE I WAS 1 YEAR OLD down the Pit.. GIVE ME RESPECT''
> 
> YOU ALL HEARD HIM... thank you O'Mighty @Youdontknowme for paying taxes that you don't have a choice about, thank you soooo much... bet you feel like a real man bring dah bread to your table.


 I give up with some of this lot bro, like you say they are so invested in this system its going to make them I'll, mentally and soon Physically, but they still call me the Mental nut lol.

I think some of these guys are depressed and love the Drama of all these Draconian Covid rules, they are Children in Adult Bodies who have to be told wha to do, terrified of taking responsibility for their own actions in life, they just fall in line, do as they're told and ridicule anyone not conforming.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I give up with some of this lot bro, like you say they are so invested in this system its going to make them I'll, mentally and soon Physically, but they still call me the Mental nut lol.
> 
> I think some of these guys are depressed and love the Drama of all these Draconian Covid rules, they are Children in Adult Bodies who have to be told wha to do, terrified of taking responsibility for their own actions in life, they just fall in line, do as they're told and ridicule anyone not conforming.


 Try justifying being a lazy c**t all you want.

#pleasedontbreed


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10158502844469137&id=713284136&sfnsn=scwspmo&extid=DXQhKE010sCxqKgn&d=n&vh=i

Its about a Virus..... Lol.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> If you could manage fine without the system then you can work and pay for yourself.
> 
> Im done. You can't argue with stupid/lazy


 You cant because the Rep Tape laws mean you need pay out Fees and Taxes before you even start your work.

All im saying is.... Money was Made To Control Us..... Maybe you aint ready to see it yet because you are too busy working, just like they planned... .. Don't get me wrong, id want a job, but all it takes is one bad word or an attitude and ill snap.... Im like a spring waiting to be released... some muppet manager would be first on my list.... My lust/Thirst for blood would over ride me. It happened in Morrisons, it happened at Building Merchants and it happened at McDonalds.... So I have an 80% chance of attacking my Manager for no real reason.. You wanna employ me?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Try justifying being a lazy c**t all you want.
> 
> #pleasedontbreed


 If you didn't Breed then the Government would run out of people to control


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> You cant because the Rep Tape laws mean you need pay out Fees and Taxes before you even start your work.
> 
> All im saying is.... Money was Made To Control Us..... Maybe you aint ready to see it yet because you are too busy working, just like they planned... .. Don't get me wrong, id want a job, but all it takes is one bad word or an attitude and ill snap.... Im like a spring waiting to be released... some muppet manager would be first on my list.... My lust/Thirst for blood would over ride me. It happened in Morrisons, it happened at Building Merchants and it happened at McDonalds.... So I have an 80% chance of attacking my Manager for no real reason.. You wanna employ me?


 Utter bullshit. You don't need anything to start working. Just start, then declare what you earn at the end of the year. Unless you're talking about liability insurances and the sort? Then of course. Or work for someone else, all you have to do is prove you're not a muppet for most jobs.

so you only lose your s**t in a job? Not when you're out spending your handouts? Grow up.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 188779


 USA are doing amazing well at culling their population.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> If you didn't Breed then the Government would run out of people to control


 I have bread, and I've raised kids who won't be lazy weed head twats like you.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Utter bullshit. You don't need anything to start working. Just start, then declare what you earn at the end of the year. Unless you're talking about liability insurances and the sort? Then of course. Or work for someone else, all you have to do is prove you're not a muppet for most jobs.
> 
> so you only lose your s**t in a job? Not when you're out spending your handouts? Grow up.


 I 'lose my sh*t' all time... getting worse as I get older.... Jeez, imagine me NOW in work, wow, that be a powerful sight.

You want to go collect and sell Coal or Wood = Illegal and you need a licence&#8230; Look, I know what im on about, I tried all these options... System is against you unless you Pay it - been that way since Kings and Queens....

'But live has got better since then'' &#8230;. naa it aint, we just have more taxes to pay and electric bills.... you just cant grasp it... you have been conditioned into a Modern Slave.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> I have bread, and I've raised kids who won't be lazy weed head twats like you.


 Until one gets hit by a truck at 17... then what you going to do? He/she don't have the mind for it anymore, He/She would be on the Sick for life. ((happened to me, look where I am))

You can raise your kids perfect, im not doubting you in any way as a dad... but accidents happen.

I was raised as a 'Worker'.. dole heads where tramps, scum, blow their council estates up and move in workers... I cant work now, so im a 'Dole Head' &#8230; im one them people I thought id never be... on 'dole'.. but I put my spare time into my body, Working out.. Lifting weights.... Only thing I can do


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> I 'lose my sh*t' all time... getting worse as I get older.... Jeez, imagine me NOW in work, wow, that be a powerful sight.
> 
> You want to go collect and sell Coal or Wood = Illegal and you need a licence&#8230; Look, I know what im on about, I tried all these options... System is against you unless you Pay it - been that way since Kings and Queens....
> 
> 'But live has got better since then'' &#8230;. naa it aint, we just have more taxes to pay and electric bills.... you just cant grasp it... you have been conditioned into a Modern Slave.


 Of course it's got better you fool. NHS, roads, street lights , refuse collection , the police , fire brigade , support system for short periods whilst out of work, the list goes on. Yes you pay in , that stuff isn't free! I can grasp it very well thanks.

you can't be arsed to find a line of work that suits you as an Individual so you'd rather milk the very system you apparently despise so much. The irony!


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Until one gets hit by a truck at 17... then what you going to do? He/she don't have the mind for it anymore, He/She would be on the Sick for life. ((happened to me, look where I am))
> 
> You can raise your kids perfect, im not doubting you in any way as a dad... but accidents happen.
> 
> I was raised as a 'Worker'.. dole heads where tramps, scum, blow their council estates up and move in workers... I cant work now, so im a 'Dole Head' &#8230; im one them people I thought id never be... on 'dole'.. but I put my spare time into my body, Working out.. Lifting weights.... Only thing I can do


 Do you know how many disabled people out there who work every day? Both mentally and physically? Fuxking millions.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Of course it's got better you fool. NHS, roads, street lights , refuse collection , the police , fire brigade , support system for short periods whilst out of work, the list goes on. Yes you pay in , that stuff isn't free! I can grasp it very well thanks.
> 
> you can't be arsed to find a line of work that suits you as an Individual so you'd rather milk the very system you apparently despise so much. The irony!


 If I was fine and dandy then the Mental Health Team would take me off the sick and help me get into work... but that's not the case... they see something in me and it worries them... not my fault


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Do you know how many disabled people out there who work every day? Both mentally and physically? Fuxking millions.


 yer because the companies have Quotas to fill.. they need disabled people so the company don't get fined.... simple as that...and again down to money

You think they'd be employed other wise?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> You cant because the Rep Tape laws mean you need pay out Fees and Taxes before you even start your work.
> 
> All im saying is.... Money was Made To Control Us..... Maybe you aint ready to see it yet because you are too busy working, just like they planned... .. Don't get me wrong, id want a job, but all it takes is one bad word or an attitude and ill snap.... Im like a spring waiting to be released... some muppet manager would be first on my list.... My lust/Thirst for blood would over ride me. It happened in Morrisons, it happened at Building Merchants and it happened at McDonalds.... So I have an 80% chance of attacking my Manager for no real reason.. You wanna employ me?


 I'd work with you be a right laugh all scaffolders are f**ked in the head you'd fit right in


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> yer because the companies have Quotas to fill.. they need disabled people so the company don't get fined.... simple as that...and again down to money
> 
> You think they'd be employed other wise?


 Regardless, they could very well sit at home writing nonsense on body building forums when they don't even lift, scrounging off the welfare system whilst proclaiming to hate the 'system'. But they don't. They work around their disabilities.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

I see grown men out there feeding their kids by delivering leaflets through people's doors, delivering food on a bicycle , picking fruit and veg, shovelling shite day in day out. Work hard enough you wouldn't have the energy to 'go mental'. Find the right job you wouldn't have cause to either.

you have an answer for everything , but it's all bullshit


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Restless83 said:


> I'd work with you be a right laugh all scaffolders are f**ked in the head you'd fit right in


 that would be mint... I miss the pranks workers play on new lads... Glass hammer... Long stand, long weight hahaha... I thought the glass hammer was a tool for smashing glass hahaha


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Regardless, they could very well sit at home writing nonsense on body building forums when they don't even lift, scrounging off the welfare system whilst proclaiming to hate the 'system'. But they don't. They work around their disabilities.


 im not handy capped.... i just got a short fuse with extreme reactions... Security would be perfect coz at least ill get to hit people



Youdontknowme said:


> I see grown men out there feeding their kids by delivering leaflets through people's doors, delivering food on a bicycle , picking fruit and veg, shovelling shite day in day out. Work hard enough you wouldn't have the energy to 'go mental'. Find the right job you wouldn't have cause to either.
> 
> you have an answer for everything , but it's all bullshit


 Yer theres loads of examples... but none really fit me... I remember when Manager gave me my first pay slip he said ''Theres 3 weeks pay here, don't spend it all at once'' £289... £289 for 3 weeks of working nearly 16 hour shifts... even got pulled into night shifts AFTER my day shift... you tell me what you would do? Kick off and smash place up? .. that's what I did


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Restless83 said:


> I'd work with you be a right laugh all scaffolders are f**ked in the head you'd fit right in


 Not known for being soft either. After you've filled in a few times for starting s**t, he might learn his lesson.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> im not handy capped.... i just got a short fuse with extreme reactions... Security would be perfect coz at least ill get to hit people
> 
> Yer theres loads of examples... but none really fit me... I remember when Manager gave me my first pay slip he said ''Theres 3 weeks pay here, don't spend it all at once'' £289... £289 for 3 weeks of working nearly 16 hour shifts... even got pulled into night shifts AFTER my day shift... you tell me what you would do? Kick off and smash place up? .. that's what I did


 f**k me. There's not one line of income you can do? Bullshit. fu**ing Tories were meant to be dealing with the likes of you. Waste of a vote that was


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> f**k me. There's not one line of income you can do? Bullshit. fu**ing Tories were meant to be dealing with the likes of you. Waste of a vote that was


 100% I can work.... I just cant be told what to do... As complex as that it is... Working like a muppet for months for pennies aint my idea of a job, its slavery. Modern slavery because companies flash lil electric toys that you could have.. but you will need a job to pay for it... is that work or entrapment into work?

I can work, I have worked.... But in every job I displayed the same behaviour&#8230;. Do I need to be 'Conditioned' to work? like what happened to you?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> f**k me. There's not one line of income you can do? Bullshit. fu**ing Tories were meant to be dealing with the likes of you. Waste of a vote that was


 I voted Tory... For the same reasons


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> I bet you've never worked a day in your life. And rely on us 'fools' to eat and feed you feral kids , and of course pay for your weed


 iv never not worked and never smoked weed lol

i just vape @anna1s gape


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Heavyassweights said:


> iv never not worked and never smoked weed lol
> 
> *i just vape @anna1s gape*


 Pics of Annas Gape or Never Happened hahahahaha


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> 100% I can work.... I just cant be told what to do... As complex as that it is... Working like a muppet for months for pennies aint my idea of a job, its slavery. Modern slavery because companies flash lil electric toys that you could have.. but you will need a job to pay for it... is that work or entrapment into work?
> 
> I can work, I have worked.... But in every job I displayed the same behaviour&#8230;. Do I need to be 'Conditioned' to work? like what happened to you?


 I'm not conditioned to work, I could quite happily sit on my arse and do f**k all like you. But I chose not to.

if you can't be told what to do, work for yourself.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> I'm not conditioned to work, I could quite happily sit on my arse and do f**k all like you. But I chose not to.
> 
> if you can't be told what to do, work for yourself.


 Self Employment would be good.... I went self employed as a Pen Tester when I was like 26.... but no one gave a f**k about their security. so I stopped


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Self Employment would be good.... I went self employed as a Pen Tester when I was like 26.... *but no one gave a f**k about their security.* so I stopped


 I doubt that. It's big business. We have two annually and so has every company I've worked for . A pal of mine at another place is 6 months into rectifications from their last test . Big money in security


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> I doubt that. It's big business. We have two annually and so has every company I've worked for . A pal of mine at another place is 6 months into rectifications from their last test . Big money in security


 Maybe I was too small of a fish... I did what I could.. adverts in paper (didn't have a WebSite though) Even rang a few places up asking if they wanted Tested.... Easy job though, Vital as well... I was good at it, that's how I gained free internet.... No one interested though and my business would not of supported me and therefore I would of been homeless.... I know you can earn little and still claim but that involves sending your income statements every month meaning any month I could get kicked off.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Denied said:


> Not known for being soft either. After you've filled in a few times for starting s**t, he might learn his lesson.


 Thick skin and a sense of humour otherwise wouldn't last a day


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Maybe I was too small of a fish... I did what I could.. adverts in paper (didn't have a WebSite though) Even rang a few places up asking if they wanted Tested.... Easy job though, Vital as well... I was good at it, that's how I gained free internet.... No one interested though and my business would not of supported me and therefore I would of been homeless.... I know you can earn little and still claim but that involves sending your income statements every month meaning any month I could get kicked off.


 Look into it again, get qualified and free lance for other companies. You could earn enough in 3 months to pay you more than the handouts. Most is from home too.

I actually considered it after the last test we had where part of it was onsite pen testing, where they sent a bloke to our offices, hung around outside, went home, printed his own ID CARD, went back the next day and followed one of our staff through all the doors, sat down, plugged his laptop into our network while drinking our coffee and spent the day there seeing what he could access. Sounds fu**ing awesome as a job


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Look into it again, get qualified and free lance for other companies. You could earn enough in 3 months to pay you more than the handouts. Most is from home too.
> 
> I actually considered it after the last test we had where part of it was onsite pen testing, where they sent a bloke to our offices, hung around outside, went home, printed his own ID CARD, went back the next day and followed one of our staff through all the doors, sat down, plugged his laptop into our network while drinking our coffee and spent the day there seeing what he could access. Sounds fu**ing awesome as a job


 Don't sound like a bad idea to consider.... Money for Old rope.... a course in it would help refresh my memory and no doubt would be free... Not a bad idea


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

6 months on, it's still the same load of bllx it was at the start.

Huge over reaction for what is basically a cold/flu.

In the UK now roughly 2200 new people are testing positive for covid each day, yet only 1 or 2 people are now dying per day.

If 2200 are testing positive it's pretty safe to assume that the number of new infections is vastly higher than this, once you factor in those that are asymptomatic and have not been tested. Bearing in mind the experts have said 50% + of all cases are symptomless.

Even if we just count the new confirmed tested infections, 1% of 2200 is 22. So if 2 on average are dying per day that's a death rate of less than 0.1% (same as flu) . And obviously the true number of new infections must be way higher than those actually testing positive.

The death rate was no doubt higher in the early stages as the previous flu season was unusually mild, leaving a larger number of "low hanging fruit" that would normally have succumbed to the flu.

The world has ground to halt , millions of livelihoods destroyed, mental health and domestic violence issues have soared. While millions with actual serious illnesses have been neglected. All for a virus that is similar or most likely less deadly than the flu.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Tonysco said:


> On average, people who died of coronavirus had 2.6 additional underlying health conditions


 So what you're saying is we're safe over here but most American's are pretty f**ked.

Take your average fat american, that's 1 health risk, add the fact he's diabetic because he's fat, then add the high blood pressure because he's fat and the high cholesterol because he eats s**t, that's 4 problems. I'd say an american with only 2.6 underlying health conditions is doing pretty well.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

js77 said:


> Some fair points there mate but are there really people out there who don't know or question why the 2008 crash happened?? Surely not..


 Pretty much ALL the population. That's why nothing was done about it. You can read about it in a few books that are honest about it where the authors were prepared to tell the truth and not parrot on the same mainstream narrative. Notice whenever something like that happens the news report on it like it's a movie but they never elaborate on any real investigative work? Same with wars. All you get is "SADDAM HUSSEIN IS A BAD PERSON" or "THE NEXT BAD GUY IS OSAMA BIN LADEN" but you don't get why they are apparently bad or what the actual story is behind the scenes. You get spoon fed a dramatic yet pathetically trivial story like you tell your kids where Santa lives meanwhile when they leave the room you rapidly load up your smartphone browser and get Argos on the go for some last presents. Most people live in an innocent bubble, much like kids. They get told they are adults and that they can live an adult life with "extra" priveleges but whether they accept it or not mummy and daddy is looking over them and they cannot live without mummy and daddys oversight making sure they don't see things they shouldn't see, ask certain questions, think about certain things, connect certain dots etc.

So it's obvious the crash in 2008 went on deaf ears. Kids believe in Santa. Adults believe in whatever narrative the mummy and daddy authorities out there tell them to believe. It's no different. People thought it was just one of those things. "It's just the bloody economy!". Yeah, it's just Santa delivering your presents too so shut up and don't ask questions and be a good boy and you might get a present this year.

The true history of the economy is out there for people who want to know, and it's not a little fairytale like you hear in the papers when the allied forces want to invade a Middle Eastern country in the name of "defeating terrorism". It's manipulated in order to control the world economy, reshape peoples' lives and livelihoods as well as reshuffle wealth from one particular area to another, usually to those who have the power to begin the reshuffling process in the first place. Funny how the terrorism just seems to keep getting worse as the years go on and the threats get bigger and yet somehow we're advanced and "winning" these wars, right? Saddam dies ages ago. Iraq is still a f*cked up place. Osama died ages ago. Have we actually left Afghanistan? Ha. No. Funny how we always end up facing these 'fluke' recessions. Or maybe it's not. Maybe it's actually more than what you see in the news.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Denied said:


> So what you're saying is we're safe over here but most American's are pretty f**ked.
> 
> Take your average fat american, that's 1 health risk, add the fact he's diabetic because he's fat, then add the high blood pressure because he's fat and the high cholesterol because he eats s**t, that's 4 problems. I'd say an american with only 2.6 underlying health conditions is doing pretty well.


 It's true. Among deaths reported to be linked with COVID-19, which we are going to assume is a real threat and therefore likely to be involved in someone's death just for this example - those who died had several comorbid health conditions ie more than two, more than two, more than three health conditions concurrently etc. One of the most important pieces of advice you'll find if you look in the right places involves lifestyle choices ie diet, exercise, sleep, mental health etc. Ironically it's also the very things that were affected by the actions taken when the world was shut down bit by bit. These were conditions that greatly affected a persons ability to live a functional life before anything comes into the mix to mess up any chance of normality. The age of those dying was also nowhere near what the mainstream media were reporting in that EVERYBODY was dying. Most deaths have come from the elderly, especially those at the end of life. And those who are allegedly died who were young and therefore it seems more shocking were also heavily compromised, but we forget that younger people out there can also get the raw end of the deal when it comes to the cards they got dealt. Young(er) people die all the time from things older people also die from. The others like mentioned were those who were already heavily compromised to begin with. And this is pretty similiar to those who die from the seasonal flu every year. The people who die every year from seasonal flu also make up the SAME portion of the population who have died due to what we put down to Sars-Cov-2.

There's an argument that whatever this virus is meant to be, it's not remarkably different to what the seasonal flu is. And when you look at the stats, which are freely available, and compare them to seasonal flu stats, you see an almost IDENTICAL process. And so this is where the controversy over the "lockdowns" come from as we never destroy the fragile balance of our lives for something that comes around once a year and sadly wipes out a fairly significant amount of people. We deal with it the best we can and we continue to keep the cogs moving for the benefit of the rest of those who have not died, and probably will NOT die. This time it was different and there's been a lot of politics involved and an usual amount of coverage over something that if equal or very similiar to seasonal flu - would have NEVER got the same amount of air time. So it makes you wonder why such a big deal was made over it when what we are talking about is the reality of being human, being able to get ill and also dying. And yup, we do die - in case people out there think it's some disgusting depressing and inhuman act to do. Go to your local hospital and you'll see deaths all the time.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> Pretty much ALL the population. That's why nothing was done about it. You can read about it in a few books that are honest about it where the authors were prepared to tell the truth and not parrot on the same mainstream narrative. Notice whenever something like that happens the news report on it like it's a movie but they never elaborate on any real investigative work? Same with wars. All you get is "SADDAM HUSSEIN IS A BAD PERSON" or "THE NEXT BAD GUY IS OSAMA BIN LADEN" but you don't get why they are apparently bad or what the actual story is behind the scenes. You get spoon fed a dramatic yet pathetically trivial story like you tell your kids where Santa lives meanwhile when they leave the room you rapidly load up your smartphone browser and get Argos on the go for some last presents. Most people live in an innocent bubble, much like kids. They get told they are adults and that they can live an adult life with "extra" priveleges but whether they accept it or not mummy and daddy is looking over them and they cannot live without mummy and daddys oversight making sure they don't see things they shouldn't see, ask certain questions, think about certain things, connect certain dots etc.
> 
> So it's obvious the crash in 2008 went on deaf ears. Kids believe in Santa. Adults believe in whatever narrative the mummy and daddy authorities out there tell them to believe. It's no different. People thought it was just one of those things. "It's just the bloody economy!". Yeah, it's just Santa delivering your presents too so shut up and don't ask questions and be a good boy and you might get a present this year.
> 
> The true history of the economy is out there for people who want to know, and it's not a little fairytale like you hear in the papers when the allied forces want to invade a Middle Eastern country in the name of "defeating terrorism". It's manipulated in order to control the world economy, reshape peoples' lives and livelihoods as well as reshuffle wealth from one particular area to another, usually to those who have the power to begin the reshuffling process in the first place. Funny how the terrorism just seems to keep getting worse as the years go on and the threats get bigger and yet somehow we're advanced and "winning" these wars, right? Saddam dies ages ago. Iraq is still a f*cked up place. Osama died ages ago. Have we actually left Afghanistan? Ha. No. Funny how we always end up facing these 'fluke' recessions. Or maybe it's not. Maybe it's actually more than what you see in the news.





daringhorse said:


> It's true. Among deaths reported to be linked with COVID-19, which we are going to assume is a real threat and therefore likely to be involved in someone's death just for this example - those who died had several comorbid health conditions ie more than two, more than two, more than three health conditions concurrently etc. One of the most important pieces of advice you'll find if you look in the right places involves lifestyle choices ie diet, exercise, sleep, mental health etc. Ironically it's also the very things that were affected by the actions taken when the world was shut down bit by bit. These were conditions that greatly affected a persons ability to live a functional life before anything comes into the mix to mess up any chance of normality. The age of those dying was also nowhere near what the mainstream media were reporting in that EVERYBODY was dying. Most deaths have come from the elderly, especially those at the end of life. And those who are allegedly died who were young and therefore it seems more shocking were also heavily compromised, but we forget that younger people out there can also get the raw end of the deal when it comes to the cards they got dealt. Young(er) people die all the time from things older people also die from. The others like mentioned were those who were already heavily compromised to begin with. And this is pretty similiar to those who die from the seasonal flu every year. The people who die every year from seasonal flu also make up the SAME portion of the population who have died due to what we put down to Sars-Cov-2.
> 
> There's an argument that whatever this virus is meant to be, it's not remarkably different to what the seasonal flu is. And when you look at the stats, which are freely available, and compare them to seasonal flu stats, you see an almost IDENTICAL process. And so this is where the controversy over the "lockdowns" come from as we never destroy the fragile balance of our lives for something that comes around once a year and sadly wipes out a fairly significant amount of people. We deal with it the best we can and we continue to keep the cogs moving for the benefit of the rest of those who have not died, and probably will NOT die. This time it was different and there's been a lot of politics involved and an usual amount of coverage over something that if equal or very similiar to seasonal flu - would have NEVER got the same amount of air time. So it makes you wonder why such a big deal was made over it when what we are talking about is the reality of being human, being able to get ill and also dying. And yup, we do die - in case people out there think it's some disgusting depressing and inhuman act to do. Go to your local hospital and you'll see deaths all the time.


 You ....Erm&#8230;. MI5?.... you some kind of spys!!!!!!????

Only an Agent could type all that... You know what im saying? &#8230;. you sound like you working for Government... Trying to collect info from us..... why bro? &#8230;.. what you wanna know?

You think... a spy could get past me without catching him???!!!!!&#8230; My eyes.... See..... Everything

hahaha iv broke my type size..


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

It's all information that is out there. Then again, most information is and what makes it worse is the government among others actually make it public (because they are legally required to do so) so the public who wanted this information to be public in the first can access it. But how many people actually access information whose rights had been fought for by past generations who wants transparency and accountability? Not many. Most people get their gauge of reality from how many shares and likes a post gets on Facebook. They see pretty colourful graphs on the news and believe that's what science is. Millions of people shared the German Nazi ideology, many liked it but we look back now and consider them all war criminals.

It's all out there. Nothing special about what I posted. It should be boringly normal and average to see but whenever someone posts facts and writes about it in a decent way people look and stare like they know the secrets to the universe. I know f*ck all mate. But I do know how to use my own head.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Denied said:


> So what you're saying is we're safe over here but most American's are pretty f**ked.
> 
> Take your average fat american, that's 1 health risk, add the fact he's diabetic because he's fat, then add the high blood pressure because he's fat and the high cholesterol because he eats s**t, that's 4 problems. I'd say an american with only 2.6 underlying health conditions is doing pretty well.


 What i'm saying is that the death count is likely to be inflated, they already removed around 5k from it after a quick recount, i wonder how many more are on there with severe underlying conditions?

Will it ever come out though? Who knows, i can image there would be a fair amount of civil unrest if the government just came out and said "whoops, sorry guys we got that one wrong, no hard feeling ehh?"


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

This


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/coronavirus-tragic-number-young-healthy-18471098.amp


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Tonysco said:


> What i'm saying is that the death count is likely to be inflated, they already removed around 5k from it after a quick recount, i wonder how many more are on there with severe underlying conditions?
> 
> Will it ever come out though? Who knows, i can image there would be a fair amount of civil unrest if the government just came out and said "whoops, sorry guys we got that one wrong, no hard feeling ehh?"


 It won't come out for a very long time. It's a slow process and it only starts happening when the public have got so bored of the narrative and there's new stuff going on. They do it on purpose because they knew the masses are fickle and when it comes to what happens in society have amnesia. And it's designed that way. Look away while we f*ck you and then forget about it as soon as possible. Can you remember those events that happened? No? Good. Now be a good boy/girl and carry on down the conveyor belt of life.
The war in Aghanistan starting from around 2000 onwards only had it's formal investigations released to the public last year, specifically by NYT who went into depth about how much of a f*ck up the whole thing was from start to finish. In essence the report basically said NOTHING was gained from going to war in Afghanistan. What they mean is that the mainstream narrative gained NOTHING. Makes sense seeing as mainstream narratives are always fabricated so of course it was never going to be successful because, well, it's BULLS*IT. They went over there purely for their own political agendas. It had very little to do with terrorism. But that wasn't mentioned. The US government basically used NYT as a mouth-piece for what was effectively just an admission of guilt to the masses while twisting what they were talking about so they never come out on record and said "Yup. We did it again. We f*cked you all". But if they know anything about these so-called wars you know they were basically admitting what they had done. Now it's out there so people can't complain, right?

Same will happen with this. I'm giving until around 2023-25 when you'll all of a sudden see floods of memories come back when the newspapers start elaborately reporting on the fact that what they (and everyone else) was actually promoting was bullsh*t, and by then people will have watched Netflix TV series a million times over giving them some skewed perspective on reality, they will have witnessed small scale events happen in society, been distracted by new smartphones, laptops, tablets, filled themselves with fast food, alcohol, drugs and consumed like puppets and simply forgot about what happened. And when it comes out it will seem so irrelevant that people won't put 2+2 together and make 4. They will simply assume it was all just a coincidence.

It's already starting to come out now. Slowly the narrative is changing and we are slowly going away from this virus being dangerous to the entire population to now being about pushing the global green reset. Now the virus isn't dangerous but hey up, life has now drastically changed while you weren't looking! Which is what their plan was in the first place by pushing a futuristic technocratic agenda to link everybody up to what will soon be something very similiar to a smart grid of sorts. China already has one, India has something very similiar. The agenda is being able to track everybody at any one time, be able to identify them and their entire life history by way of biometric interventions. You'll be able to be identified with ease whenever you board a plane and depending on whether you were vaccinated ie depending on whether you agreed to be a number on the great surveillance grid will determine what "luxuries" you can access, like football games, travelling, concerts etc. As soon as that has sunken in to the collective unconsious of the masses the whole idea of it stemming from a virus will disappear completely and hey, we've got you hooked up now! Just like they said they needed to invade the Middle East for so-called terrorists what they were really doing is using a proxy to fool the public to then do the dirty work while everyone thought they were doing what they were told in the media and hunting bad guys.

You'll start seeing ads in your town/city telling you how coincidentally siding with the pandemic things are now conveniently changing. It's happening in all the major cities in the UK. You're now having to do things differently even when the world is now magically safe again. On top of that you'll get little bits of truths coming out here there and everywhere drip feeding the truth to the public while never giving them everything but basically admitting that, yep, they f*cked you again and they are all so very sorry about it. The numbers were wrong, the death certificate escapade shouldn't have happened, their initial assesment on the lethality of the virus was scientifically flawed, they scared the whole world into submission based on nothing but lies and deception. And the people will see an advert for half price on selected items at Argos and completely forget about it. Welcome to the world you live in.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@*wylde99*

What do you think about the whole mask situation? I went into town yesterday to do a bit of shopping, and I just couldn't stick it. Was slumming it in Primark, and I just had to take the bloody thing off, it was so hot, no air conditioning in there. It was either that or I pass out. Funny thing was, there were loads of people not wearing masks, and I'm not kidding the majority of them were well into their 60's. Tempted to throw it in the bin.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@wylde99

Just seen this on Facebook;


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> @*wylde99*
> 
> What do you think about the whole mask situation? I went into town yesterday to do a bit of shopping, and I just couldn't stick it. Was slumming it in Primark, and I just had to take the bloody thing off, it was so hot, no air conditioning in there. It was either that or I pass out. Funny thing was, there were loads of people not wearing masks, and I'm not kidding the majority of them were well into their 60's. Tempted to throw it in the bin.


 There is no evidence to say masks should be mandatory. They are purely superficial to 1) push the fact that is a medical emergency ie create the theatrics to push fear and like this is VERY REAL and 2) give people a false sense of security that what they are doing is actually helping. Pretty much all of us get the flu through the winter. We don't go around wearing masks and washing our hands like crazed compulsive nut jobs. Nothing what we are currently doing is actually making a difference. What makes a difference is how the human body responds to viruses. This has always been the case. And it's high school level knowledge of how the human body works. You get sick, you rest, you heal up, you go back to normal. It happens to everybody. We don't make a drama about it. The fact that the ACTUAL death rate from this virus is so low proves that pretty much ALL the population has some form of immunity to it through other coronaviruses they have come into contact with, and there are plenty out there, this isn't the first nor will it be the last. Also proives that it's very similiar to the seasonal flu if it exists at all that is.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> There is no evidence to say masks should be mandatory. They are purely superficial to 1) push the fact that is a medical emergency ie create the theatrics to push fear and like this is VERY REAL and 2) give people a false sense of security that what they are doing is actually helping. Pretty much all of us get the flu through the winter. We don't go around wearing masks and washing our hands like crazed compulsive nut jobs. Nothing what we are currently doing is actually making a difference. What makes a difference is how the human body responds to viruses. This has always been the case. And it's high school level knowledge of how the human body works. You get sick, you rest, you heal up, you go back to normal. It happens to everybody. We don't make a drama about it. The fact that the ACTUAL death rate from this virus is so low proves that pretty much ALL the population has some form of immunity to it through other coronaviruses they have come into contact with, and there are plenty out there, this isn't the first nor will it be the last. Also proives that it's very similiar to the seasonal flu if it exists at all that is.


 I have not Worn a Mask.... I HAVE felt ill a couple times.... I COULD of rang up saying ''I have COVID Symptoms'' but I didn't.... IF I DID RING UP they would book me for a test and they would give me a 'Fake Positive' &#8230;.. and then, with the fake Positive they could infect me with the REAL Virus and Study me as I died.

We get COVID-LIKE-SYMPTOMS because the 5G is increasing or whatever it is they are killing us with.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @*wylde99*
> 
> What do you think about the whole mask situation? I went into town yesterday to do a bit of shopping, and I just couldn't stick it. Was slumming it in Primark, and I just had to take the bloody thing off, it was so hot, no air conditioning in there. It was either that or I pass out. Funny thing was, there were loads of people not wearing masks, and I'm not kidding the majority of them were well into their 60's. Tempted to throw it in the bin.


 You don't have to wear them mate and there isn't a thing anyone can do or say about it.

A Mandate Is a Legalisation, not Law, a contract between the Governed and the Governor, you being the Governor have to consent to the contract, the list of Exemptions are on the Official Goverment website and even covers "If causes Distress/harm" so anyone can simply say that, but the joke of it is they legally are not allowed to challenge your exemption is as its Medical Privilege and if they decline you access to their Establishment, that's decriminalisation and illegal under the Equality Act 2010.

If you do have a confrontation with Police (Very unlikely, Majority do not give a sh1t) do not give them your name or details as you have broken no Law, just walk away, if they arrest you without breaking the Law which you haven't, that's unlawful Kidnap.

Dont wear one mate, some people are wearing "Fancy" ones reducing Oxygen, can cause a Yeast Infection round the Mouth and also Hypoxia from breathing in your own Carbon Dioxode, why anyone wants to re-breath their own Exhaust Fumes puzzles me.

Me personally I do not consent because not only are you participating In a Satanic Ritual wearing one but just by the list of Exemptions of the Goverments own website and the fact you don't have to wear one in certain buildings and not when you sit down to eat but when you queue lol, pathetic.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99
> 
> Just seen this on Facebook;


 Yer saw that, insane what a little bit of Power will do to someone who is eternally suffering that's they need to inflict that on another Human being to feel better.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> You don't have to wear them mate and there isn't a thing anyone can do or say about it.
> 
> A Mandate Is a Legalisation, not Law, a contract between the Governed and the Governor, you being the Governor have to consent to the contract, the list of Exemptions are on the Official Goverment website and even covers "If causes Distress/harm" so anyone can simply say that, but the joke of it is they legally are not allowed to challenge your exemption is as its Medical Privilege and if they decline you access to their Establishment, that's decriminalisation and illegal under the Equality Act 2010.
> 
> ...


 I was quite interested in this current drivel from you until I saw satanic ritual. You're a special sort of c**t you are like


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99
> 
> Just seen this on Facebook;


 police are a fu**ing joke, if only they put as much effort into stopping actual real crimes, like mugging, rapes and stabbings.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> I was quite interested in this current drivel from you until I saw satanic ritual. You're a special sort of c**t you are like


 Sorry to disappoint you I guess.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

Bit of irony there, as when the scuffle had finished the original officer was stood on the platform talking with his mask around his chin.

Also the cost of that situation to the tax payer is crazy. I should only take 1- 2 officers max to arrest 1 person. The officer is not fit for purpose, He should be behind a desk..


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> I was quite interested in this current drivel from you until I saw satanic ritual. You're a special sort of c**t you are like


 When I say "Satanic Ritual" you seem to think of me as some Conspiracy Hippy Nut who wears smelly cheap Rags and I just sit around watching YouTube Conspiracy Videos lol?

I say Satanic Ritual from the my prospective, from the evidence I've looked through I. E Books, Victims, Interviews and have actually met and talked to real people who are victims of Satanic Ritual Abuse, all of these are just Liars? Lots mention some very powerful and influencial names being present at these Rituals, this goes Deeper beyond your wildest nightmares, and involves people you have no idea of who hold Wealth and Power you are not even aware existed, you think because The News and your Mates aren't talking about It that it's not real, whatever, eventually you will see it as eventually Mainstream Media will be put under so much pressure.

Also Bro I lift, I promise, Im in Incredible shape, still feel Young and very Healthy at almost 32 Years old (Birthday next week)


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Also Bro I lift, I promise, Im in Incredible shape, still feel Young and very Healthy at almost 32 Years old (Birthday next week)


 32?? The number of Satan's favourite servant?? The number of virgins that have to be sacrificed in order for the lizard masters to show their true selves?? This is really fvcked up man.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> 32?? The number of Satan's favourite servant?? The number of virgins that have to be sacrificed in order for the lizard masters to show their true selves?? This is really fvcked up man.


 Hmmmmm&#8230; you sound like you know a thing or two more about this 'Satan' thing than we do.

How you know so much about 32? &#8230;. 23?... Hmmmmm&#8230; Kazza the Mental Copper


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> 32?? The number of Satan's favourite servant?? The number of virgins that have to be sacrificed in order for the lizard masters to show their true selves?? This is really fvcked up man.


 Isn't it 33 lol?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Isn't it 33 lol?


 I think on your 33rd you get roofied and when you wake up you're the main course on Hilary Clinton's Sunday lunch tasting menu.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

AnimalLifter said:


> Self Employment would be good.... I went self employed as a Pen Tester when I was like 26.... but no one gave a f**k about their security. so I stopped


 Lad, you struggled to dual boot Linux.

The only pen testing you'd be doing is for BIC.


----------



## Abs like slabs (Jul 13, 2018)

The media was the virus...


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Kill Kcal said:


> Lad, you struggled to dual boot Linux.
> 
> The only pen testing you'd be doing is for BIC.


 Trust me bro... You don't have a clue

Iv been Dual Booting PC's back when '40 GB HDD' was OMEGA size haha.... 500Gb HDD now. &#8230; I just forgot a lot of stuff since GF came about.... she don't want me f**kin around with PCs and Phones.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Trust me bro... You don't have a clue
> 
> Iv been Dual Booting PC's back when '40 GB HDD' was OMEGA size haha.... 500Gb HDD now. &#8230; I just forgot a lot of stuff since GF came about.... she don't want me f**kin around with PCs and Phones.


 f**k me you got a bird now? Savalook?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> f**k me you got a bird now? Savalook?


 been with her for 3ish years or something

we live apart now


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> been with her for 3ish years or something
> 
> we live apart now


 Oh I didn't know. I was probably too vested in giving you a hard time for being a doley last year to ask :lol:


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> Oh I didn't know. I was probably too vested in giving you a hard time for being a doley last year to ask :lol:


 Haha, I thought there would be a few Doley's on here... Everyone seems to be working though... There must be AT LEAST one lad on here that's unemployed... AT LEAST ONE!!!! haha


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> Haha, I thought there would be a few Doley's on here... Everyone seems to be working though... There must be AT LEAST one lad on here that's unemployed... AT LEAST ONE!!!! haha


 The conspiracy thread must be full of em :whistling:


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Youdontknowme said:


> The conspiracy thread must be full of em :whistling:


 *RENAME THREAD:* Doley Day Care Conspiracy's

Where we chat about the Governments Evil plans on our days off (Everyday)


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

AnimalLifter said:


> been with her for 3ish years or something
> 
> we live apart now


 Why?

Was she too fridge-ed?

Hahahaahahhahhaah, good night.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> I was quite interested in this current drivel from you until I saw satanic ritual. You're a special sort of c**t you are like


 Why are you trying so hard to be like everybody else and seem like you're part of the cool kids who are attacking this guy, Wylde?

Satanic rituals are a thing. The reason why we have those words in our vocabulary is because at one point they existed and they existed pretty similiarly to what you hear about in popular culture. No they weren't real devils floating around with huge forks and no the ground didn't open up and you could see hell. But rituals of all kinds have happened throughout history to celebrate the belief in the existence of supernatural forces ie Gods, entities etc. They exist today and still are performed today. What you believe in when you say what you say is Christian indoctrination into the ONLY rituals being real and acceptable are the ones we see in churches. And obviously for a powerful establishment they need to be able to influence their followers (and other people to) to see reality a certain way so they can control them and so their ideologies are still viable because if no-one believes in them, well, you're f*cked. And so over hundreds of years the idea of rituals not considered acceptable by the church were stigmatised and forced into the shadows and only "crazy" people would practice them. Notice how drug law is pretty similiar? Those who smoke certain drugs are not acceptable in society and they even say that certain drugs make you crazy. But the facts compared to the stigma are completely different. We all know you don't HAVE to be crazy to smoke weed nor does weed MAKE you crazy. We all know that drug preferences is a personal thing and having rights over our own body it's our own choice.

People are told things in society in order to make them malleable to influence from those in power. This could be narratives about drugs, about religion, about forbidden activities ie it was once illegal to be gay, and still is in certain parts of the world. The church for hundreds of years told you what you should wear, how you should talk, what you should believe in, what you should do etc.

So don't be so blind to how your own beliefs are formed. People see satanic rituals as the scenes they see in movies but the reason they are portrayed in such a way is because for hundreds of years the church was pushing to try and paint a picture of what being good and bad was about, about what was pure and what was sin etc. Burning in the fires of hell sounds scary and we all think of fiery scenes in movies when we think about it. But who put that picture in our head? Who says it has to be that way? Satanic rituals come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. But people do believe in what you may consider to be extreme things. That shouldn't come as a surprise, there are radical/extremist groups all over the world who have their ideologies cemented in an extreme interpretation of religious scripture. Whose to say that they do not celebrate or convene in some way in some form of ritual? Wouldn't this be similiar to what you're talking about? Just because there aren't flying devils doesn't mean it's not real in the sense that it happens. Think about it. Many people around the world practice extreme ritualistic behaviours and some happen to believe in the existence of Satan, some believe in the existence of other entities. Whether you choose to accept that or not doesn't change the fact that it happens whether you like to admit it


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> Why are you trying so hard to be like everybody else and seem like you're part of the cool kids who are attacking this guy, Wylde?
> 
> Satanic rituals are a thing. The reason why we have those words in our vocabulary is because at one point they existed and they existed pretty similiarly to what you hear about in popular culture. No they weren't real devils floating around with huge forks and no the ground didn't open up and you could see hell. But rituals of all kinds have happened throughout history to celebrate the belief in the existence of supernatural forces ie Gods, entities etc. They exist today and still are performed today. What you believe in when you say what you say is Christian indoctrination into the ONLY rituals being real and acceptable are the ones we see in churches. And obviously for a powerful establishment they need to be able to influence their followers (and other people to) to see reality a certain way so they can control them and so their ideologies are still viable because if no-one believes in them, well, you're f*cked. And so over hundreds of years the idea of rituals not considered acceptable by the church were stigmatised and forced into the shadows and only "crazy" people would practice them. Notice how drug law is pretty similiar? Those who smoke certain drugs are not acceptable in society and they even say that certain drugs make you crazy. But the facts compared to the stigma are completely different. We all know you don't HAVE to be crazy to smoke weed nor does weed MAKE you crazy. We all know that drug preferences is a personal thing and having rights over our own body it's our own choice.
> 
> ...


 I read the first paragraph only, I can't manage all that. And to answer that bit, I'm not trying to be like anyone , the shite that comes out of these people's mouths is bonkers. and... of course satanic rituals are a thing , but wearing a mask means you're participating in one!? Ffs come on man!!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> You don't have to wear them mate and there isn't a thing anyone can do or say about it.
> 
> A Mandate Is a Legalisation, not Law, a contract between the Governed and the Governor, you being the Governor have to consent to the contract, the list of Exemptions are on the Official Goverment website and even covers "If causes Distress/harm" so anyone can simply say that, but the joke of it is they legally are not allowed to challenge your exemption is as its Medical Privilege and if they decline you access to their Establishment, that's decriminalisation and illegal under the Equality Act 2010.
> 
> ...


 This guy didn't wear a mask and he got pepper sprayed by the police https://ukupdates.co.uk/dad-pepper-sprayed-by-police-in-mask-row-says-hes-exempt-due-to-panic-attacks/


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> Haha, I thought there would be a few Doley's on here... Everyone seems to be working though... There must be AT LEAST one lad on here that's unemployed... AT LEAST ONE!!!! haha


 I was a doley for 6 straight years. I refused to work. Now Iv worked for 6 years and Iv had a complete mental turn around. I couldn't imagine being on the dole now. It was good for having free time and gaming but I'd go insane these days if I wasn't working because of to much free time


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> You don't have to wear them mate and there isn't a thing anyone can do or say about it.
> 
> A Mandate Is a Legalisation, not Law, a contract between the Governed and the Governor, you being the Governor have to consent to the contract, the list of Exemptions are on the Official Goverment website and even covers "If causes Distress/harm" so anyone can simply say that, but the joke of it is they legally are not allowed to challenge your exemption is as its Medical Privilege and if they decline you access to their Establishment, that's decriminalisation and illegal under the Equality Act 2010.
> 
> ...


 I'll be f**ked if I'm taking legal advice from someone who can't spell "government".


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Tobacco kills up to half of its users.


Tobacco kills more than *8 million people each year. *More than 7 million of those deaths are the result of direct tobacco use while around 1.2 million are the result of non-smokers being exposed to second-hand smoke.https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/tobacco



Worldwide, *3 million deaths every year result from harmful use of alcohol,* this represent 5.3 % of all deaths


https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/alcohol

So long term smoking has a 50% death rate. Smoking and drinking kills around 11 million people globally per year. That's more than 15% of all deaths!

Yet our great leaders who have nothing but our best interests at heart are totally fine with us drinking and smoking and taking the copius tax revenues from the sales.

Then we have corona virus that so far has killed less than 900k globally and the world was brought to a standstill with people locked in their houses for months!?

Even if we said covid had mortality rate of 1% (which is way higher than it is) it would still be 50 x less deadly than smoking! But any of us can freely buy a packet of ****.(no homophobic). As long as wearing a fuking mask of course!

Yes it all makes perfect sense. You'd have to be a conspiracy nutcase to think otherwise.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Tobacco kills up to half of its users.
> 
> 
> Tobacco kills more than *8 million people each year. *More than 7 million of those deaths are the result of direct tobacco use while around 1.2 million are the result of non-smokers being exposed to second-hand smoke.https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/tobacco
> ...


 Deaths from cigarette smoke aren't catching, big difference.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Virus that keeps on giving is now extended to traffic management...
Is there anything that this Virus cant do?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Deaths from cigarette smoke aren't catching, big difference.


 You're actually wrong there(becoming a habit)

More people die from passive smoking (Google it) per year than have died in total from covid19.

And what difference does it make if it's catching?

Drinking and smoking ARE way more dangerous and deadly than covid and both things the government could drastically reduce by bringing in laws to prohibit them (not it saying they should)

All the curtailing of our rights for this BS flu when you consider what "they allow us to do", really makes no sense.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

EpicSquats said:


> Deaths from cigarette smoke aren't catching, big difference.


 Considering the fact that they are addictive there could be a case argued against this ^


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> The Virus that keeps on giving is now extended to traffic management...
> Is there anything that this Virus cant do?
> 
> View attachment 188939


 I wonder how much council tax was spent on coming up with this idea.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Baz-- said:


> I wonder how much council tax was spent on coming up with this idea.


 What with design, administrative costs, contractors, health and safety inspections.

I would guess a ballpark figure of around 200k per sign would be about right for most councils.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> What with design, administrative costs, contractors, health and safety inspections.
> 
> I would guess a ballpark figure of around 200k per sign would be about right for most councils.


 I'd suggest it didn't cost the council anything. Probably took someone about 5 minutes on Photoshop for a joke.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

MickeyE said:


> What with design, administrative costs, contractors, health and safety inspections.
> 
> I would guess a ballpark figure of around 200k per sign would be about right for most councils.


 You forgotten to mention the boozy lunches the go on whilst deciding all this.

We had a roofing contract on council offices in a market town in Oxfordshire back in around 2010. They weren't shy in talking about their "free working lunches". They often came back half cut.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> I'd suggest it didn't cost the council anything. Probably took someone about 5 minutes on Photoshop for as a joke.


 Fair enough.... BUT if it is/was real 200k would prolly be about right. Bargain really!!


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> I was a doley for 6 straight years. I refused to work. Now Iv worked for 6 years and Iv had a complete mental turn around. I couldn't imagine being on the dole now. It was good for having free time and gaming but I'd go insane these days if I wasn't working because of to much free time


 im not on Dole as in 'Job Seekers'... im on the Sick... I got my first 'Sick Note' at 18... since then iv been Reviewed twice and they still agree that Long-term employment is not best option.

remember though... When I was younger (before 18) I had worked a few jobs and being on 'Dole' was stigmatised&#8230; Still is stigmatised&#8230; but back then Dole wasn't an option., Dole was something you'd perish on... A Job was only way I could see myself moving forward... theres a million jobs I am capable of doing but theres ZERO employers that would tolerate Violence or/and Bullying.. therefore, employment is not good enough.... You can Barely swear in a job never mind kick off hahaha

I am considering Self-Employment but I will class it as a 'Hobby'


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> *You're actually wrong there(becoming a habit)*
> 
> More people die from passive smoking (Google it) per year than have died in total from covid19.
> 
> ...


 A habit is different to catching a disease. But besides that I agree that really we should just get back to normal. The amount of people who have died of Covid isn't worth all this disruption to our lives.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

AnimalLifter said:


> im not on Dole as in 'Job Seekers'... im on the Sick... I got my first 'Sick Note' at 18... since then iv been Reviewed twice and they still agree that Long-term employment is not best option.
> 
> remember though... When I was younger (before 18) I had worked a few jobs and being on 'Dole' was stigmatised&#8230; Still is stigmatised&#8230; but back then Dole wasn't an option., Dole was something you'd perish on... A Job was only way I could see myself moving forward... theres a million jobs I am capable of doing but *theres ZERO employers that would tolerate Violence or/and Bullying.. therefore,* employment is not good enough.... You can Barely swear in a job never mind kick off hahaha
> 
> I am considering Self-Employment but I will class it as a 'Hobby'


 Not surprising really is it? Why would you want to be violent or be a bully at work? I don't know what sector of work you are talking about but if you tried throwing a tantrum on almost any building site there would be a que of people more than prepared to spread you across the floor. I don't think the employer would even get the chance to sack you before you were dealt with.

If anything i'd imagine you would be running to the site office sucking your thumb because the bigger boys hurt you.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Would anyone like to explain how they made the COVID19 testing kit in 2018 when the WHO have stated many times that they didn't know of it before October 2019?

https://wits.worldbank.org/trade/comtrade/en/country/ALL/year/2018/tradeflow/Exports/partner/WLD/nomen/h5/product/902780

#isitstillaconspiracy?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Would anyone like to explain how they made the COVID19 testing kit in 2018 when the WHO have stated many times that they didn't know of it before October 2019?
> 
> https://wits.worldbank.org/trade/comtrade/en/country/ALL/year/2018/tradeflow/Exports/partner/WLD/nomen/h5/product/902780
> 
> ...


 PCR Test was invented 35 years ago.

Here's a good job for you though - America has a shortage of research monkeys....

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/615799/


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Couldn't get into maccies yesterday because i had no mask. I just laughed and walked out. Respect to the businesses that still operate without making us wear that s**t


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> PCR Test was invented 35 years ago.
> 
> Here's a good job for you though - America has a shortage of research monkeys....
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/615799/


 What? It's referring to Covid19.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> What? It's referring to Covid19.


 When was the website page published?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lost my kitchen job because of covid

fu**ing leaving this shithole UK

Bunch of racist cu**s


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> Not surprising really is it? Why would you want to be violent or be a bully at work? I don't know what sector of work you are talking about but if you tried throwing a tantrum on almost any building site there would be a que of people more than prepared to spread you across the floor. I don't think the employer would even get the chance to sack you before you were dealt with.
> 
> If anything i'd imagine you would be running to the site office sucking your thumb because the bigger boys hurt you.


 That's the thing... At a Site I would be able to kick off... but the Lads would get knocked out... don't matter who they are, its whats inside me that cant be stopped unless im drugged up... So yer bro., a site full of lads would be good to 'engage' with but that's not a secure form of income as I would be fired.

I mainly dealt with Customers.... I kicked off multiple times, even tried to 'capture' a lad for lying to me at work... weird dark place back then.... but nowadays im stronger, a lot stronger than I was back then... place your bets on me

I don't know what you know about fighting but im telling you straight - Don't matter whos in front of me, they will be scared of me at the end of it... that I can promise. Like I said, its not who im fighting, its how much control I have... these lads at the Sites aint like me... they aint got my mind set.

Lads at the Sites.... please bro.... You think them Daily Mail readers could get close to me?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> Not surprising really is it? Why would you want to be violent or be a bully at work? I don't know what sector of work you are talking about but if you tried throwing a tantrum on almost any building site there would be a que of people more than prepared to spread you across the floor. I don't think the employer would even get the chance to sack you before you were dealt with.
> 
> If anything i'd imagine you would be running to the site office sucking your thumb because the bigger boys hurt you.


 im not on the Sick coz I like hugging people too much


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Lost my kitchen job because of covid
> 
> fu**ing leaving this shithole UK
> 
> Bunch of racist cu**s


 Where are you going bro?


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

AnimalLifter said:


> That's the thing... At a Site I would be able to kick off... but the Lads would get knocked out... don't matter who they are, its whats inside me that cant be stopped unless im drugged up... So yer bro., a site full of lads would be good to 'engage' with but that's not a secure form of income as I would be fired.
> 
> I mainly dealt with Customers.... I kicked off multiple times, even tried to 'capture' a lad for lying to me at work... weird dark place back then.... but nowadays im stronger, a lot stronger than I was back then... place your bets on me
> 
> ...


 Well by the sounds of it your clearly very tough!

Why don't you stop messing around with computers and do some amateur fighting of some sort. You will be embraced for your toughness an if your as double hard as you say you can make some money fighting professionally...

Problems solved..


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> When was the website page published?


 What do you mean?

Why Is 2018 and Covid even in the same sentence?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> Well by the sounds of it your clearly very tough!
> 
> Why don't you stop messing around with computers and do some amateur fighting of some sort. You will be embraced for your toughness an if your as double hard as you say you can make some money fighting professionally...
> 
> Problems solved..


 My basic rules are:

1- Don't say 'No' to me without good reason

2- Don't lie to me

3- Don't steal from me

General Rule of Thumb: Don't Make Me Angry.... Because that's when I start to have fun. I chase the Rage... sometimes I chase it so bad that I almost pass out from it.... very intense, love every heart beat of it.... surely it cant be healthy in the long run but its a hell of a buzz..... If you don't 'Feel it' like that or in that way then I reckon you aint as 'Game' as me.

Love the Buzz though and the actions feel amazing, very very intense... almost an 'outer body' experience.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

AnimalLifter said:


> My basic rules are:
> 
> 1- Don't say 'No' to me without good reason
> 
> ...


 Utter tosh.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

hmgs said:


> Utter tosh.


 so take it you guys don't feel it the same?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Why Is 2018 and Covid even in the same sentence?





Kazza61 said:


> When was the website page published?


 It can be used as trade simulation software, you put in the figures you want and simulate changes to tariffs.

In this example, they've put in covid19 tests kits in 2018, they could have just as easily put in pink badgers in the year 2012.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

AnimalLifter said:


> My basic rules are:
> 
> 1- Don't say 'No' to me without good reason
> 
> ...


 No.

I'm the Queen of England

Brb gonna steal your avi


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

mrwright said:


> No.
> 
> I'm the Queen of England
> 
> Brb gonna steal your avi


 My Avi is me getting ready for half a tonne Leg Press.

hahaha... Na bro... This is in person... not online, via text... ring me up chatting s**t n ill start getting naughty... See me in street and try me in any way and no doubt ill turn you into a victim, most likely with pleasure - ill be laughing coz I would of crossed into hysteria... so no hope for anyone at that point.

I have levels of anger... but no matter what - im more than eager the sink my teeth into your face and take a good bite, just who I am... depends how angry you make me.... Last time I bit someone was at school and I was mauling his scalp coz I was just too angry to punch... had him in a headlock, trying to pop his head off but he struggling so started munching top of his head haha..... I wanna bite the face nowadays though so... that's what ill aim for and im strong so good luck stopping me


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> My Avi is me getting ready for half a tonne Leg Press.
> 
> hahaha... Na bro... This is in person... not online, via text... ring me up chatting s**t n ill start getting naughty... See me in street and try me in any way and no doubt ill turn you into a victim, most likely with pleasure - ill be laughing coz I would of crossed into hysteria... so no hope for anyone at that point.
> 
> I have levels of anger... but no matter what - im more than eager the sink my teeth into your face and take a good bite, just who I am... depends how angry you make me.... Last time I bit someone was at school and I was mauling his scalp coz I was just too angry to punch... had him in a headlock, trying to pop his head off but he struggling so started munching top of his head haha..... I wanna bite the face nowadays though so... that's what ill aim for and im strong so good luck stopping me


 turning myself on just talking about it haha :beer:


----------



## MrDB90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Baz-- said:


> Well by the sounds of it your clearly very tough!


 You must be joking.

There were several members on here who witnessed Lee fight a fridge. Long story short, the fridge one.

This pretence of a mental illness is really tiring now. There's clearly f**k all wrong with him in terms of his mental health. The only issue he has is that he's and uneducated tit who wants to portray an image of mental illness in a pathetic attempt to evade scrutiny for scrounging off the state.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MrDB90 said:


> You must be joking.
> 
> There were several members on here who witnessed Lee fight a fridge. Long story short, the fridge one.


 I wasn't sure if this was guy was lee da lifter or not, despite the rubbish he types seems a bit too articulate.

But for any landlords or SJW he's exactly why people don't rent to DSS.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

@wylde99what do you think about the vaccines actually making us not being able to reproduce? Iv heard of that as a theory. To sterilise to keep the population down


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

MrDB90 said:


> You must be joking.
> 
> There were several members on here who witnessed Lee fight a fridge. Long story short, the fridge one.
> 
> This pretence of a mental illness is really tiring now. There's clearly f**k all wrong with him in terms of his mental health. The only issue he has is that he's and uneducated tit who wants to portray an image of mental illness in a pathetic attempt to evade scrutiny for scrounging off the state.


 I went Soft as butter with the fridge.... even with the gloves I had on it would of wrecked my knuckles (already broken as it is... need to keep them fresh)

Portray what image? &#8230; iv not lied on here... the State put me on the Sick.. I didn't go about beggin for money... I needed the Mental Assessment for a Court Case... Turned out I WAS crazy... and from then on I was on sick (didn't even ask me, just chucked me on it).

if I wasn't crazy... I wouldn't of passed the assessments TWICE... they are designed to catch the fakers out.. in fact there was a mass Culling of Doleys from the Last Assessments but they kept me on



Denied said:


> I wasn't sure if this was guy was lee da lifter or not, despite the rubbish he types seems a bit too articulate.
> 
> But for any landlords or SJW he's exactly why people don't rent to DSS.


 Theres a Law coming in place soon where you cant discriminate against DSS.. in fact.. DSS is more secure than most incomes from a landlords POV.. its just the landlord cant Hype the Price up because DSS only give what its worth... not what they want.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Where are you going bro?


 Manaus to eat Brazilian ass and get lost in the fu**ing jungle


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

MrDB90 said:


> You must be joking.
> 
> There were several members on here who witnessed Lee fight a fridge. Long story short, the fridge one.
> 
> This pretence of a mental illness is really tiring now. There's clearly f**k all wrong with him in terms of his mental health. The only issue he has is that he's and uneducated tit who wants to portray an image of mental illness in a pathetic attempt to evade scrutiny for scrounging off the state.


 I think you missed the sarcasm mate haha. It's clearly obvious hes a troll and or retarded.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Seriously!!

THE BBC HAVE NOW SHARED THE TRUTH THAT THE COVID-19 TESTS ARE NOT ACCURATE AND WILL GIVE POSITIVE RESULTS EVEN IF YOU DO NOT HAVE CV-19.

This means THOUSANDS of healthy elderly people have been put in quarantine with sick people for no reason...

This means THOUSANDS of people were forced onto Do Not Resuscitate orders and left to die for no reason...

The extent of the false-positive tests is yet to be revealed but you can be sure it will be a high percentage.

Doctors knew these tests are not fit for purpose. Our Governments knew these tests were inaccurate.

WE MUST DEMAND AN INDEPENDENT REVIEW OF THIS WHOLE SITUATION AND IMPRISON THOSE THAT LET THESE PEOPLE DIE.

We have all suffered because of the decisions these people made.

What do make of this latest announcement?

Full article is here: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54000629


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99what do you think about the vaccines actually making us not being able to reproduce? Iv heard of that as a theory. To sterilise to keep the population down


 That and worse, all I know is I trust my Immune System and don't trust Bill Gates so I'm staying well away, I know some on here can't wait and will think they are Heroes and "Safe" when they get it, that sort of mindset is crazy to me, but I forget I'm the Mental one lol.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> @wylde99what do you think about the vaccines actually making us not being able to reproduce? Iv heard of that as a theory. To sterilise to keep the population down


 Fuxking sign me up.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Hang on a minute, someone had a fight with a fridge? Is there a video of this anywhere?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> That and worse, all I know is I trust my Immune System and don't trust Bill Gates so I'm staying well away, I know some on here can't wait and will think they are Heroes and "Safe" when they get it, that sort of mindset is crazy to me, but I forget I'm the Mental one lol.


 So you have never had antibiotics, antivirals or vaccinations?? Please, please stay committed to this philosophy.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> I think you missed the sarcasm mate haha. It's clearly obvious hes a troll and or retarded.


 id hedge a few bets saying you are more Retarded than me


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

In hindsight, the government s**t it because it was a new virus and they didn't know how deadly it would be. Then after a month or two when it was obvious the death rate was very very low they should have just told everyone to get back to normal.

The reaction was way over the top.

Less than 1 million dead in a world of 8 billion.

That's a death rate of about 1 in 8000 people for fvck's sake. Hardly the Black Death is it.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

AnimalLifter said:


> id hedge a few bets saying you are more Retarded than me


 You could well be correct.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> In hindsight, the government s**t it because it was a new virus and they didn't know how deadly it would be. Then after a month or two when it was obvious the death rate was very very low they should have just told everyone to get back to normal.
> 
> The reaction was way over the top.
> 
> ...


 Yes but dont forget the average age of those that have died is 80 with 9 out of 10 having other serious illnesses.

It's literally cutting down hundreds of thousands in their prime!


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


>


 Never thought I'd see the Strutter bubble half through that


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> You could well be correct.


 Your not retarded&#8230; im not correct... im wrong.

I doubt anyone on here is...... Retards Don't Lift &#8230; 100% known Fact... although I find it complexing that disabled people (whatever Gene it is) makes them Hella stronger.

Down Syndrome for example... Most of them are canny strong.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

AnimalLifter said:


> Your not retarded&#8230; im not correct... im wrong.
> 
> I doubt anyone on here is...... Retards Don't Lift &#8230; 100% known Fact... although I find it *complexing* that disabled people (whatever Gene it is) makes them Hella stronger.
> 
> Down Syndrome for example... Most of them are canny strong.


 Perplexing.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

AnimalLifter said:


> Your not retarded&#8230; im not correct... im wrong.
> 
> I doubt anyone on here is...... Retards Don't Lift &#8230; 100% known Fact... although I find it complexing that disabled people (whatever Gene it is) makes them Hella stronger.
> 
> Down Syndrome for example... Most of them are canny strong.


 Look, you have just opened up that you aren't the idiot you portray, You're clearly intelligent sometimes and a very active troll. Great news!

As for your last statement, You should pop into Epic's boxing thread as there is a boxer in there i mentioned before. Danny Garcia. He has a crazy left hook that people on the boxing forums call the GARSH ( Garcias autistic retard strength hook) as he closes his eyes and loops it around and tends to take people over with it. It was actually the shot that broke Amir Khan's chin ( not mentioning the prescott KO as Khan had a good run after that).


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Perplexing.


 ffs... perplexing? .. Complexing? &#8230;.

Yer PERPLEXING.... I did really well at Maths and Science... English wasn't 'Fun' so... didn't learn to spell properly haha.

'' Its PERPLEXING to think about the COMPLEXITY of lifting weights''

Yer.. 100% two different words


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

Baz-- said:


> Look, you have just opened up that you aren't the idiot you portray, You're clearly intelligent sometimes and a very active troll. Great news!
> 
> As for your last statement, You should pop into Epic's boxing thread as there is a boxer in there i mentioned before. Danny Garcia. He has a crazy left hook that people on the boxing forums call the GARSH ( Garcias autistic retard strength hook) as he closes his eyes and loops it around and tends to take people over with it. It was actually the shot that broke Amir Khan's chin ( not mentioning the prescott KO as Khan had a good run after that).


 im not a Troll though.... iv being Natty makes me a Troll then fine.. id admit that, but 100% I lift... Might not have the results I want but that's down to bad rest and sh**tish diet.

'retard' is a little harsh in describing it. ill look for a video of the GARSH... i seen Tyson snap a lads jaw but the lad kept fighting and taking hits on it haha, bet he crying after that fight


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> Hang on a minute, someone had a fight with a fridge? Is there a video of this anywhere?


 I wanna see that as well.

If it ain't available anymore please for the love of god recreate it and post it :thumb


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

3000 new cases in 24 hours. 62 Schools also reporting outbreaks.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lowkii said:


> 3000 new cases in 24 hours. 62 Schools also reporting outbreaks.


 Thats all they have now, cases because the death toll is a joke lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Seriously!!
> 
> THE BBC HAVE NOW SHARED THE TRUTH THAT THE COVID-19 TESTS ARE NOT ACCURATE AND WILL GIVE POSITIVE RESULTS EVEN IF YOU DO NOT HAVE CV-19.
> 
> ...


 You clearly didn't read the article, did you? Actually, you even didn't write that post, so why would you read the article. Blindly posting again. When will you follow your own advice and question what you read?

The article actually says those who tested positive *did* have the virus (therefore the test is correct), but were perhaps no longer contagious due to the virus no long being active. And this potentially is because spores of the virus reside in the lunges for weeks or months after the viral infection and the COVID disease has been killed by their immune system.

The trade off is to desensitise the testing which would lead to actual false-negatives rather than false-positives, which is a worse situation. From what I understand they are working on tests that will have a cut off point based on the number of particles (or whatever unit they measure) which will hopefully provide a more accurate test for LIVE viral infections.

Can you explain the claim that elderly people were put in quarantine with sick people due to this testing, because I don't see how positive tests for those who did have, or had, the virus would result in a death as a result of being quarantined. If they had the disease and were put in to quarantine with others who also had the disease, their antibodies (from the previous infection - assuming the disease had passed) would prevent reinfection. Please explain what I've missed.


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> Hang on a minute, someone had a fight with a fridge? Is there a video of this anywhere?





Restless83 said:


> I wanna see that as well.
> 
> If it ain't available anymore *please for the love of god recreate it and post it* * :thumb *


 I will recreate it.. To this song






Heres the Butter soft Version






I ripped it a new one


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> You clearly didn't read the article, did you? Actually, you even didn't write that post, so why would you read the article. Blindly posting again. When will you follow your own advice and question what you read?
> 
> The article actually says those who tested positive *did* have the virus (therefore the test is correct), but were perhaps no longer contagious due to the virus no long being active. And this potentially is because spores of the virus reside in the lunges for weeks or months after the viral infection and the COVID disease has been killed by their immune system.
> 
> ...


 You are actually the worst member on this site in terms of Goverment Brainwashing and conforming, Denied just seems to have a personal problem with me but even he isn't as bad as you.

Do you have any Children? You'd literally be the type that they could smash down your front door, take your Children and you would be cheering them on "YER GO GOVERMENT"

The point of the article is that they told us all these elderly were spreading the Virus like wild fire and dying, hence why so many died alone,scared, alone with no one to hold their hand.

I personally know 2 people who had old parents who were ill, died in Hospital and had Covid19 on the Death certificate and the Families are furious, last I heard one Lady was really investigating it and asking questions.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> I will recreate it.. To this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Free Thinkers like us don't sleep in Bro, I like it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

State sanctioned murder. Culling of the elderly is what they did deliberate

Non-virus deaths at home behind surge in excess fatalities, figures show.

Statistics show deaths from other causes are soaring, amid concern that millions went untreated for killer diseases during lockdown - https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/09/02/patients-dying-home-causes-covid-19-fuelling-excess-uk-deaths/


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> You are actually the worst member on this site in terms of Goverment Brainwashing and conforming, Denied just seems to have a personal problem with me but even he isn't as bad as you.
> 
> Do you have any Children? You'd literally be the type that they could smash down your front door, take your Children and you would be cheering them on "YER GO GOVERMENT"
> 
> ...


 It's government.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> You are actually the worst member on this site in terms of Goverment Brainwashing and conforming, Denied just seems to have a personal problem with me but even he isn't as bad as you.
> 
> Do you have any Children? You'd literally be the type that they could smash down your front door, take your Children and you would be cheering them on "YER GO GOVERMENT"
> 
> ...


 No, I'm the one that presents you with the information (arguably facts as we know at the time), and ask you to explain the s**t you've copy and pasted. I hold you accountable for the stuff you copy and paste. You rarely come back to explain your point, often I suspect you're unable, because you have no understanding of what you post. Which is horrifying given some of the libellous statements and memes you've put up here over the last 6 months.

The NDR issue has been long running and is an absolute disgrace. This isn't something new and it isn't entirely Covid related. I have no argument that the NDR scandal needs highlighting and someone holding accountable, but to chuck it in as purely a Covid issue is wrong. But I guess you won't have researched that? I know one person with cerebral-palsy who has a NDR imposed upon her without her agreement. The Covid situation actually made her ask the question, via her support worker, if a NDR was present. It was. She was horrified. It has now been removed at her wish.

What I'm saying, Wylde, is if you want credibility and want people change people's minds post well considered information, and ideally with something to back it up, if that's possible. I understand calling Tom Hanks a drug ravaged paedo doesn't come with evidence...

If you want to change minds look at how @MickeyE posts. His responses challenge and make me/others think by showing the opposing argument. You, however, post s**t you've scavenged from Facebook with no understanding of what you're posting. Combine that with the tendency to copy & paste, post memes, avoid challenges, poor literacy, and an alien paedo and satanic worship fascination and suddenly you don't come across as particularly well informed or credible.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> No, I'm the one that presents you with the information (arguably facts as we know at the time), and ask you to explain the s**t you've copy and pasted. I hold you accountable for the stuff you copy and paste. You rarely come back to explain your point, often I suspect you're unable, because you have no understanding of what you post. Which is horrifying given some of the libellous statements and memes you've put up here over the last 6 months.
> 
> The NDR issue has been long running and is an absolute disgrace. This isn't something new and it isn't entirely Covid related. I have no argument that the NDR scandal needs highlighting and someone holding accountable, but to chuck it in as purely a Covid issue is wrong. But I guess you won't have researched that? I know one person with cerebral-palsy who has a NDR imposed upon her without her agreement. The Covid situation actually made her ask the question, via her support worker, if a NDR was present. It was. She was horrified. It has now been removed at her wish.
> 
> ...


 No just a c**t who copy n pastes essays written by lunatics on bonkers FB groups.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AnimalLifter said:


> My Avi is me getting ready for half a tonne Leg Press.
> 
> hahaha... Na bro... This is in person... not online, via text... ring me up chatting s**t n ill start getting naughty... See me in street and try me in any way and no doubt ill turn you into a victim, most likely with pleasure - ill be laughing coz I would of crossed into hysteria... so no hope for anyone at that point.
> 
> I have levels of anger... but no matter what - im more than eager the sink my teeth into your face and take a good bite, just who I am... depends how angry you make me.... Last time I bit someone was at school and I was mauling his scalp coz I was just too angry to punch... had him in a headlock, trying to pop his head off but he struggling so started munching top of his head haha..... I wanna bite the face nowadays though so... that's what ill aim for and im strong so good luck stopping me


 lee your not strong

u bench about 40kg and are in poverty so live off pot noodles LOL

big strong man hahaha


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Lol loads of schools and schools classes are having to shut down already. Let's give it 3 more weeks and all schools will be shut again


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> im not a Troll though.... iv being Natty makes me a Troll then fine.. id admit that, but 100% I lift... Might not have the results I want but that's down to bad rest and sh**tish diet.
> 
> 'retard' is a little harsh in describing it. ill look for a video of the GARSH... i seen Tyson snap a lads jaw but the lad kept fighting and taking hits on it haha, bet he crying after that fight


 Why is your diet and rest s**t?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

AnimalLifter said:


> I will recreate it.. To this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lee I'd hit you 17 times before you knew what the f**k was going on haha good effort with the fridge though pal loved it


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

SwoleTip said:


> Thats all they have now, cases because the death toll is a joke lol


 You utter cnut.

Don't you know that *2 *whole people died "from covid" yesterday?

We need another lockdown asap, otherwise we're doomed to die from the coof


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm just booking my flu jab, wonder if this batch will finally have the 5G microchips in


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

AnimalLifter said:


> I will recreate it.. To this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Brutal


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Thats all they have now, cases because the death toll is a joke lol


 Whole thing has been a joke,

How people are still buying this bollocks I don't know


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

trey1 said:


> lee your not strong
> 
> u bench about 40kg and are in poverty so live off pot noodles LOL
> 
> big strong man hahaha


 Big Strong 'DaLifter... I went up to 90Kg bench when I had no credit. ...

Meet point was a Mile uphill from me... I was tired getting there... I needed to keep me energy for your demise


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

trey1 said:


> lee your not strong
> 
> u bench about 40kg and are in poverty so live off pot noodles LOL
> 
> big strong man hahaha


 You live in a wheely bin


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Hahaha - fridges don't hit back... just read that comment as LDL twatted his shin (or sommat like that)








_Did I really spend time watching that s**t?_


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Whole thing has been a joke,
> 
> How people are still buying this bollocks I don't know
> 
> View attachment 189039


 Thanks for posting that.

See @wylde99, that article sums up pretty much exactly what I said - which was the counter argument you claimed was towing the Government line. The tests were detecting particles of the dead virus which exist in the lungs for weeks or months. The individual has, or had the virus, but it is no long 'active' or contagious. This isn't a false-positive. The test did the job it was designed to do i.e. it detected the presence of COVID-19. That's a positive test. However, the purpose for which we're now testing has changed, and because of this change in criteria, the test isn't entirely suitable. We seemingly need a live and dormant test. It's pretty much that simple to say, but probably hella more complex to implement without missing cases and providing false-negatives (which are equally, if not worse than false-positives). Who would have thought a new disease needed to have readjusted testing protocols. Shocking, isn't it?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> See @wylde99, that article sums up pretty much exactly what I said - which was the counter argument you claimed was towing the Government line. The tests were detecting particles of the dead virus which exist in the longs for weeks or months. The individual has, or had the virus, but it is no long 'active' or contagious. This isn't a false-positive. The test did the job it was designed to do i.e. it detected the presence of COVID-19. That's a positive test. However, the purpose for which we're now testing has changed, and because of this change in criteria, the test isn't entirely suitable. We seemingly need a live and dormant test. It's pretty much that simple to say, but probably hella more complex to implement. Who would have thought a new disease needed to have readjusted testing protocols. Shocking, isn't it?


 You're so stupid. All the scientists needed to do was go on a Facebook group and get some advice off an uneducated , unemployed stoner and they'd have the answers.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Thanks for posting that.
> 
> See @wylde99, that article sums up pretty much exactly what I said - which was the counter argument you claimed was towing the Government line. The tests were detecting particles of the dead virus which exist in the longs for weeks or months. The individual has, or had the virus, but it is no long 'active' or contagious. This isn't a false-positive. The test did the job it was designed to do i.e. it detected the presence of COVID-19. That's a positive test. However, the purpose for which we're now testing has changed, and because of this change in criteria, the test isn't entirely suitable. We seemingly need a live and dormant test. It's pretty much that simple to say, but probably hella more complex to implement without missing cases and providing false-negatives (which are equally, if not worse than false-positives). Who would have thought a new disease needed to have readjusted testing protocols. Shocking, isn't it?


 Im just letting you carry on trying to sound smart mate I'm not interested in slanging match with you? What is there to debate? I'm never going to think the same as you, you trust Goverment and the System and I don't, I believe whoever/whatever is at the top of tje Pyramid of Power are a Satanic Death Cult who want to Depopulate this Planet, you think im Insane, im more then happy with how things are.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

And seriously haha, what are you even going on about?

We don't need to Test anything? What part of there is NO Pandemic do you not understand?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> And seriously haha, what are you even going on about?
> 
> We don't need to Test anything? What part of there is NO Pandemic do you not understand?


 How are the killing people and depopulating if there's nothing to test for?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> And seriously haha, what are you even going on about?
> 
> We don't need to Test anything? What part of there is NO Pandemic do you not understand?


 _Pub's open then..._


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Free Thinkers like us don't sleep in Bro, I like it.


 You are far, far from a free thinker Wylde. You blindly accept any old shite your conspiracy theory chums can think up no matter how ridiculous. You copy and post without question and without applying critical thinking as to whether what you are posting is accurate or even in keeping with what you have previously said. You even recently said we should not be so obsessed with the truth! You call other people sheep but you are one being led by the nose.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Im just letting you carry on trying to sound smart mate I'm not interested in slanging match with you? What is there to debate? I'm never going to think the same as you, you trust Goverment and the System and I don't, I believe whoever/whatever is at the top of tje Pyramid of Power are a Satanic Death Cult who want to Depopulate this Planet, you think im Insane, im more then happy with how things are.


 I'm not trying to sound smart, I'm just putting across the facts as we know them, in a coherent, literate way.

FWIW, I do think the testing needs a review. I agree that the tests aren't fit for purpose anymore, but I do so on the basis that the requirements have changed and not because everything is a conspiracy. Let's agree to disagree, but I will continue to question what you post and point out where it's bullshit. It's up to you if you have any ability to back that up.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

AnimalLifter said:


> You live in a wheely bin


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

trey1 said:


>


 WTF was I doing in my underwear


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> I read the first paragraph only, I can't manage all that. And to answer that bit, I'm not trying to be like anyone , the shite that comes out of these people's mouths is bonkers. and... of course satanic rituals are a thing , but wearing a mask means you're participating in one!? Ffs come on man!!


 Then you need to upgrade your skills from reading your first ABC book for primary school kids, to somewhere near the age of the adult you no doubt are, at least biologically anyway if not mentally, emotionally etc. And any sort of ritual which has negative consequences on society could be considered satanic in that it emphasizes how destructive it is, and how much people become possessed by their twisted beliefs and ideologies. You would no doubt consider a fundamental Islamist closer to being a "devil" than someone who has less radical views but still has a lot of controversy around it. People often say that people who do and say sick things are possessed, if not by delusion and paranoia and mental illness. The fact that you are trying so hard to prove people on here wrong who have valid points is kinda the same thing. You are the real tin-foil hat theorist brewing "magic" potions at the fireplace and selling them to people hoping people don't notice it's actually just your own human feces that you even drink yourself because you've been told it's good for you.

So whose really the fried one? Think about it. You've got guys on here who are trying to release themselves of the conditioning/programming/brainwashing of society (which itself is a very good and healthy thing to do for self development and overall health) and then you've got toxic guys like yourself who have nothing better to do than continue to brew their own useless potions and try and get everybody to swallow them. You've clearly gobbled down enough sh*t in your life that you really think what you say and do actually works. So I think you'll find you are the one closer to being some sort of cult-like personality ready to f*ck over countless millions of people at the drop of a hat because your masters told you so. You'd probably do over your own family and sell their bodies on the black market because of all the external influences running through your mind. If anyone is bonkers then it's you. Sit and drink your medicine. No wonder you're at a primary school level of understanding the world - you're part of the very cult you're trying to tell others they are part of! Madness! Haha


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

invisiblekid said:


> I'm not trying to sound smart, I'm just putting across the facts as we know them, in a coherent, literate way.
> 
> FWIW, I do think the testing needs a review. I agree that the tests aren't fit for purpose anymore, but I do so on the basis that the requirements have changed and not because everything is a conspiracy. Let's agree to disagree, but I will continue to question what you post and point out where it's bullshit. It's up to you if you have any ability to back that up.


 Hang on... So you're agreeing with what has been said BUT you're also personally attacking the guy as well? Think about your twisted dumb logic mate. That's as pathetic as what a 2 year old has to say in defense of being a c*nt. You are actually saying something which is true (the tests are bunk, all of them, especially the blood tests) while attacking the guy who is trying to relay the very information you are actually agreeing with because he's speaking the truth and he's open about it and not hiding behind a facade like many others!

If that's not a mindless puppet programmed to discredit the truth that people speak then I don't know what is. Next you'll be attacking people on here giving legit gear advice because they are helping to potentially stop people getting into trouble. Do you punch your wife while telling her you love her too? Sounds like you've got either got personality issues mate, or you're completely split in terms of what to think about all of this. I'll give you some sound advice though. Lay off attacking those who are on the same page as you, at least when it comes to what they are trying to relay to others. Differences aside you should be thankful people are actually engaging in a dialogue in a time in history where pretty much all of social discord is being filtered and reduced down to utter nonesense suitable for naive children, and not the world population of adults who keep this world going who deserve to know the truth and be able to discuss it. The next step is all-out censorship where only the mainstream narrative is accepted and people like all those who are in agreement of these tests get punished and demonized and ousted from society as nut jobs/invalids. Do you want that to happen? Appreciate the dialogue and give your ego some time off. You won't have any room for it to move around sooner or later the way society is going so you'll be f*cked then when no-one cares about anything you have to say other than what is being echoed around the hallways of mainstream society. It won't just affect the "whack jobs" and tin-foil hat theorists everybody talks about it. It will affect you and everybody else too. Everybody will go down with the sinking ship and only those in control of the narrative will have the authority to discuss it and challenge it.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

@daringhorseWhat are you not getting about wylde's theories being completely indefensible?

He claims covid19 doesn't exists and it's all made up? Think about how many people need to be involved in this, to make it work. Right down to the people in the labs testing for it. That includes one of my friends who must be lying to me about what she's doing at work all day at the moment. Whether you think it's all been blown out of proportion or you think it's the apocalypse anyone of sound mind should be able to see it exists.

He also believes that the virus is caused by 5g. Well hang on a minute, how can it be, you're also saying it doesn't exist but was caused by 5G. Or it doesn't exist but the tests are providing to many false positives.

Then you have all the bullshit about all celebrities and billionaires being pedophiles and killing and torturing kids for a drug that doesn't exist. There's absolutely no proof for any of this but he's absolutely convinced.

Vaccines don't work and they want to plant tracking chips in us. Do I even need to explain that this is complete bullshit?

This is not someone looking for the truth. This is someone whose being trolled by the likes of Qanon and has absolutely no idea it's being done to him.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> I'm just booking my flu jab, wonder if this batch will finally have the 5G microchips in


 Fingers crossed hey. They can send back so much more personal data on you, than the 4g chips.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lol at anyone that takes the vaccine for this


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Lol at anyone that takes the vaccine for this


 Why?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Denied said:


> They can send back so much more personal data on you, than the 4g chips.


 All this just reminds me of Chippy from the M Corp episode of Red Dwarf, that was hilarious too :lol:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Lol at anyone that takes the vaccine for this


 I gotta agree with that. With all the issues re the veracity of the testing/ antibody testing and the fact of how quickly they're trying to rush this vaccine out , ,bypassing the usual vigorous trials and processes that take place before a medicine is passed as safe.

Unless you're really already on your last legs you'd have to be a complete lunatic to take any vaccine they come up with any time in the near future.

I'll take my chances thanks... I don't wanna be walking around with an extra limb or head thanks!


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Denied said:


> @daringhorseWhat are you not getting about wylde's theories being completely indefensible?
> 
> He claims covid19 doesn't exists and it's all made up? Think about how many people need to be involved in this, to make it work. Right down to the people in the labs testing for it. That includes one of my friends who must be lying to me about what she's doing at work all day at the moment. Whether you think it's all been blown out of proportion or you think it's the apocalypse anyone of sound mind should be able to see it exists.
> 
> ...


 *TLDR*

Does COVID-19 exist? The whole event shows telltale signs of propoganda. Some of our best minds have already confirmed this time and time again, hence why there is such a debate about it's existence. We never refute the evidence of a car crash if we see the CCTV and we take blood samples and find drugs in the systems of the perpetrators. But we cannot do the same with this. No medical professional on the planet can actually show you what COVID-19 is or whether it's actually any different to the seasonal flu. This is just a fact. A sad fact? Yes. But many sad facts exist like the many "wars" we have been sucked into and obliged our governments to start all because there was some imaginary threat out there in the world we needed to destroy. We have all the evidence though to prove that these wars were a sham including in some cases admissions from the very officials involved at the top tier of government who orchestrated it all. We have all the evidence to prove the war on drugs was and still is a sham. The advisor to Nixon came out on record saying it was all setup from the very beginning.

People don't draw the dots and say to themselves "Ah, it's another one of THOSE events is it?"

The whole 5G thing is pretty concerning. There was and still is legitimate research out there that shows it's a pretty troubling technology. This is ON RECORD by scientists tasked with researching this stuff for a living. 5G operates much like a military weapon in the frequency it uses and this is well known in the literature. Radiation has been used for many years as an effective weapon, and not just the radiation we all associate with an atom bomb. The amount of radiation emitted by our devices regardless is troubling let alone our cell towers. We all know that mobile phones have been linked to all sorts of issues when a person using them close to their head for too long. You can look at legitimate scientific research that proves this with heat signatures and microwaves. When you use a microwave to cook your food - what happens? People don't realize there are very similiar technologies being used that incorporate microwaves but in different ways and if you put your head in a microwave or a living creature - what do you think happens? This stuff is no joke.

There are MANY celebrity pedophiles. There have been pedophile cults running through the elite levels of society for hundreds of years. Not that long ago it was legal to marry a child and have sex with the child. Kings in England often did just that. You can find this out for yourself. It's common historical knowledge. We don't hide from it. It's just facts. So every ruler prior to the modern world was technically a pedophile if we compared to todays laws. So that means your long lost generations (going back a few hundred years) were ruled by predatory pedophiles. What makes you think those very same practices are not practiced today? Just because YOU KNOW having sexual relations with a child is wrong does not mean that many other human beings on the planet share the same belief. After all, it is just a belief. Science proves that men seek out younger women because they are more likely to survive childbirth which is why you get old men acting like perverts looking at younger men and it's more than just lust it's programmed into the human condition. You find a 50 year old man and I bet you give him the opportunity without punishment he would sleep with a woman 20-30 maybe even more years younger than him. Moreover, find any grown man and I can bet he would. Why do we obsess over youth so much? Why do people watch school girl porn? Why do people watch incest porn, or faux incest porn? "My step sister let me f*ck her" on PornHub? Work it out. We aren't saints and even though many of us respect the law many of us do not. And who flouts the law more than everybody else? The rich and powerful. Why? Obvious. Because they can. Are ALL celebrities pedophiles? Absolutely not. Are many? Probably not. But are there predatory pedophile celebrities? You bet there is.

Modern vaccines have proven side effects moreso than what they actually claim to benefit the recipient from. There are many vaccines that DO work but many modern ones are made differently and for a long time the pharmaceutrical industry has been able to get away with producing them even when they have some pretty horrific side effects while going to court and simply facing a hefty fine, which they make back and then some in no time at all. There is no criminal prosecution for the manufacture of vaccines. Research this yourself. If you are big pharma you pay the consequences in a fine, not prison. So that creates quite an incentive to create stuff that might have SOME benefits to SOME people but also has LOTS of other side effects that harm if not kill others. But hey, just pay a fine and it's all gone. On to the next project.

Tracking is a real thing. It's already a reality although not mainstream just yet. You are tracked everyday on the internet, with CCTV, with your bank transactions, contactless purchases, cellphone towers etc. You are tracked everywhere. It's just never a problem because no-one calls you up and tells you that's what they are doing. That's not an exhaustive list. Surveillance is everywhere. Biometric tracking is already coming into view. ID2020 is a real thing and it's vision is being able to give everybody a digital ID and among their goals is innovating biometric ID. What do you think biometric IDs are? It's using your unique body signature as ID. We are already planning to have digital certificates to prove we "dont have COVID" so we can go about our lives. How do you think that will happen? All your biological data will be provided to a service which will then be provided to third parties to "prove" you are who you say you are and you fit certain criteria. We are already talking about biometric tracking then aren't we? Think about it. Whether it becomes an actual chip in the body is anybody's guess but judging by how biological our governments have got and the emphasis on proving we are "safe" and "clean" and everything else it shouldn't surprise you that one day it actually might extend to your ID being adjoined to your body in some way or another. It makes sense because that's how you can actually prove in person what you are supposed to prove and all the information be there.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I gotta agree with that. With all the issues re the veracity of the testing/ antibody testing and the fact of how quickly they're trying to rush this vaccine out , ,bypassing the usual vigorous trials and processes that take place before a medicine is passed as safe.
> 
> Unless you're really already on your last legs you'd have to be a complete lunatic to take any vaccine they come up with any time in the near future.
> 
> I'll take my chances thanks... I don't wanna be walking around with an extra limb or head thanks!


 A vaccine for a virus so deadly and dangerous that you might not even know you have it and with a 99.8% survival rate, think I'll pass.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> Then you need to upgrade your skills from reading your first ABC book for primary school kids, to somewhere near the age of the adult you no doubt are, at least biologically anyway if not mentally, emotionally etc. And any sort of ritual which has negative consequences on society could be considered satanic in that it emphasizes how destructive it is, and how much people become possessed by their twisted beliefs and ideologies. You would no doubt consider a fundamental Islamist closer to being a "devil" than someone who has less radical views but still has a lot of controversy around it. People often say that people who do and say sick things are possessed, if not by delusion and paranoia and mental illness. The fact that you are trying so hard to prove people on here wrong who have valid points is kinda the same thing. You are the real tin-foil hat theorist brewing "magic" potions at the fireplace and selling them to people hoping people don't notice it's actually just your own human feces that you even drink yourself because you've been told it's good for you.
> 
> So whose really the fried one? Think about it. You've got guys on here who are trying to release themselves of the conditioning/programming/brainwashing of society (which itself is a very good and healthy thing to do for self development and overall health) and then you've got toxic guys like yourself who have nothing better to do than continue to brew their own useless potions and try and get everybody to swallow them. You've clearly gobbled down enough sh*t in your life that you really think what you say and do actually works. So I think you'll find you are the one closer to being some sort of cult-like personality ready to f*ck over countless millions of people at the drop of a hat because your masters told you so. You'd probably do over your own family and sell their bodies on the black market because of all the external influences running through your mind. If anyone is bonkers then it's you. Sit and drink your medicine. No wonder you're at a primary school level of understanding the world - you're part of the very cult you're trying to tell others they are part of! Madness! Haha


 Does any of that explain how wearing a mask is participating in a satanic ritual? Could you bold that bit pls


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I gotta agree with that. With all the issues re the veracity of the testing/ antibody testing and the fact of how quickly they're trying to rush this vaccine out , ,bypassing the usual vigorous trials and processes that take place before a medicine is passed as safe.
> 
> Unless you're really already on your last legs you'd have to be a complete lunatic to take any vaccine they come up with any time in the near future.
> 
> I'll take my chances thanks... I don't wanna be walking around with an extra limb or head thanks!


 Surly you find out what's in the vaccine before making any decisions? It's not usually the active ingredients that cause the issues and require testing. It's the adjuvant they use to make it more effective. So if it comes out and they've used something that's been tried and tested for years, that has adverse side effects in 1 in 1million+ and hasn't been known to be fatal or cause any long term side effects, why not give it a bash. The odds of a young person dying of covid are probably less than 1 in 100000 or possibly 1 in 1million but still more likely to kill you than a well tested vaccine.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

daringhorse said:


> *TLDR*


 ^^Yep this.

Stop wasting so much time writing war and peace and people might read what you have to say, it's the general section of a bodybuilding forum, not a book swapping club.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

daringhorse said:


> Hang on... So you're agreeing with what has been said BUT you're also personally attacking the guy as well? Think about your twisted dumb logic mate. That's as pathetic as what a 2 year old has to say in defense of being a c*nt. You are actually saying something which is true (the tests are bunk, all of them, especially the blood tests) while attacking the guy who is trying to relay the very information you are actually agreeing with because he's speaking the truth and he's open about it and not hiding behind a facade like many others!
> 
> If that's not a mindless puppet programmed to discredit the truth that people speak then I don't know what is. Next you'll be attacking people on here giving legit gear advice because they are helping to potentially stop people getting into trouble. Do you punch your wife while telling her you love her too? Sounds like you've got either got personality issues mate, or you're completely split in terms of what to think about all of this. I'll give you some sound advice though. Lay off attacking those who are on the same page as you, at least when it comes to what they are trying to relay to others. Differences aside you should be thankful people are actually engaging in a dialogue in a time in history where pretty much all of social discord is being filtered and reduced down to utter nonesense suitable for naive children, and not the world population of adults who keep this world going who deserve to know the truth and be able to discuss it. The next step is all-out censorship where only the mainstream narrative is accepted and people like all those who are in agreement of these tests get punished and demonized and ousted from society as nut jobs/invalids. Do you want that to happen? Appreciate the dialogue and give your ego some time off. You won't have any room for it to move around sooner or later the way society is going so you'll be f*cked then when no-one cares about anything you have to say other than what is being echoed around the hallways of mainstream society. It won't just affect the "whack jobs" and tin-foil hat theorists everybody talks about it. It will affect you and everybody else too. Everybody will go down with the sinking ship and only those in control of the narrative will have the authority to discuss it and challenge it.


 Didn't read all that. You need to use paragraphs.

The bit I did read, suggests I'm on the same page as Wylde, I'm not. But I am capable of seeing the issues around testing, without suggesting an alien lizard paedo did it to kill and imprison people. I can see flaws in testing because I have an ability to critically review information by way other than meme.

If being 'split' means I believe there is a virus, which has killed a lot of people but also believe that mistakes can be made (we're human after all, well most of us apart from the alien lizard royals) and some people use disaster for their own gain, then sure, yeah, I'm split.

Or you could just say I'm capable of having a balanced view.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> I gotta agree with that. With all the issues re the veracity of the testing/ antibody testing and the fact of how quickly they're trying to rush this vaccine out , ,bypassing the usual vigorous trials and processes that take place before a medicine is passed as safe.
> 
> Unless you're really already on your last legs you'd have to be a complete lunatic to take any vaccine they come up with any time in the near future.
> 
> I'll take my chances thanks... I don't wanna be walking around with an extra limb or head thanks!


 I think in light of what we know now, it's hard to disagree with that. It should be treated more like a flu jab which is given to the most vulnerable.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Free Thinkers like us don't sleep in Bro, I like it.


 Frigging hell, who's fridge was that Sir?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I think in light of what we know now, it's hard to disagree with that. It should be treated more like a flu jab which is given to the most vulnerable.


 Was going to reply in a very similar way. In my view there won't be much of a push to give a Covid-19 vaccine those who are generally fit, well and under 60. The same list who currently get the flu vaccination (over 60's, underlying conditions, those working in health and social care) will be the same list that get the Covid-19 vaccine. Hopefully the only addition to that list will be Wylde.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Denied said:


> ^^Yep this.
> 
> Stop wasting so much time writing war and peace and people might read what you have to say, it's the general section of a bodybuilding forum, not a book swapping club.


 Wait, hold on...

One minute you're talking about challenging things someone is saying, and then the next you're just flat-out refuting everything altogether based on the fact that your attention span is that of a 15 year old stuck in remedial classes? That's your problem mate, not mine. I can write, I can read as well. Can you? Or did you do so crap at school that you went straight into a dead end job and pumping yourself full of gear just to try and escape from your under achieving? Again, not my fault.

Do not go challenging people if you are not able to articulate yourself with a credible response, especially if your articulation is like that of a scruffy smelly gang of juvenile delinquents shouting profanity at an old lady walking down the street. You're impressing no-one but the bottom of the barrel vagrants who don't have a brain cell to rub together, and trust me, those people no-one cares about, especially the government. The people so hell bent on taking things away from people, particularly the lower classes. You might as well at least prove to them you're able to understand what is going on to a good degree before they f*ck you royally. You're just pulling your pants down and pointing to the hole. Impressive. That's why the government don't give a f*ck about you. And don't lie. You are barely getting wined and dined by those in charge. You are a number like everybody else. At least have the courage and the basic awareness to accept it. Don't like it? Do something about it.

We are all in this together, and not in some corny fake PR campaign the government put together but in actual reality. Start acting like it. You seem really adamant on helping people to see things a certain way, especially Wylde. Maybe project all that effort into ACTUALLY helping people instead of showing everybody why the country is divided.

I forgot, you're in remedial classes still at the age of a fully grown man. You had to get your dad to spell your name out for you until you reached the young age of 30. Now you've got your wings (chemically enhanced, of course) you're a master of the universe, right? Master of your sub average existence more like.

Have a decent debate or simply don't pipe in. And who cares whether it's a bodybuilding forum or not. Are you saying because it is a bodybuilding forum that people cant be intelligent and have meaningful debates? No wonder bodybuilding has such a bad rap, it's because it's knuckle heads like you giving off the wrong impression.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

invisiblekid said:


> Didn't read all that. You need to use paragraphs.
> 
> The bit I did read, suggests I'm on the same page as Wylde, I'm not. But I am capable of seeing the issues around testing, without suggesting an alien lizard paedo did it to kill and imprison people. I can see flaws in testing because I have an ability to critically review information by way other than meme.
> 
> ...


 You are just attacking someone to seem relevant so you can fit what the group considers socially acceptable. It's no different than when you were at school and smoked because everyone else smoked. How weak and stupid were you to start doing something which will eventually kill you? And its this herd mentality which is toxic and what is creating the divides in society.

You can surely agree that this is good news for a government that prides itself on segregation. Divide and conquer. Get everybody arguing over what is truth while the thieves steal the jewels. Job done. Change the script and get everybody looking for the wrong guy. Ad infinitum. The story of YOUR life. Can't you see it? The funny thing is, Wylde from his comments, is more likely to be the last person to be compromised when it comes to such well known societal forms of control and subversion. Which whether everything he or anyone says is wholly accurate makes him a stand up guy either way. Moreso than most who would sell their entire family if they were told it would bring them infinite happiness and security.

Another funny thing. Its usually the people attacking those challenging the narratives who are the least happy because they are the unpaid proxy soldiers for the government who have no ranks and no medals but spend their life defending a system that everybody knows benefits nobody but those who make the system and run it in the first place. They spend their life following orders but get nothing but a generic cookie cutter life out of it. How ironic. A rat on a conveyor belt (to put it a certain way, no offence to anyone) attacking another rat on the conveyor belt whose awake to actually being on the conveyor belt.

Who would you rather be? I'd rather be the rat whose awake so that he can simply stop running.

FYI. 3 deaths reported yesterday. Yet over 2000 new "cases". Work that one out. And tomorrow the death rate will remain the same, maybe even lower. And yet the "cases" increase. So what's happening to all these people? Well, they are all being given a role to play just like when you played pretend hospitals with your brothers/sisters. Their role is to pretend to be infected, based on no actual evidence beyond flawed tests. The death rate won't jump dramatically and yet the "cases" indicate something much different. So much so that your very own government can lockdown anywhere they want based on this fiction while the death rate remains as low as numbers akin to pedestrian deaths on the road.

The fact that we are now looking at this whole thing through the lens of "cases" should prove to everybody is absolutely bullsh*t. We saw the "spike" in April and that was it. The virus, if it exists, was on its way out by April. Yet here we are now talking about "cases". What the f*ck has that got to do with it? You determine the severity of an event like this on the amount of deaths. That's final. That's how it works. You don't determine the severity of your overgrown head of hair by the air conditioning buttons in your f*cking car. Likewise we don't determine the severity of this whole event based on how many people are being tested. You could test for people being aliens and if your test is bullsh*t potentially millions will flag as aliens. Doesn't mean people are aliens.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> You are just attacking someone to seem relevant so you can fit what the group considers socially acceptable. It's no different than when you were at school and smoked because everyone else smoked. How weak and stupid were you to start doing something which will eventually kill you? And its this herd mentality which is toxic and what is creating the divides in society.
> 
> You can surely agree that this is good news for a government that prides itself on segregation. Divide and conquer. Get everybody arguing over what is truth while the thieves steal the jewels. Job done. Change the script and get everybody looking for the wrong guy. Ad infinitum. The story of YOUR life. Can't you see it? The funny thing is, Wylde from his comments, is more likely to be the last person to be compromised when it comes to such well known societal forms of control and subversion. Which whether everything he or anyone says is wholly accurate makes him a stand up guy either way. Moreso than most who would sell their entire family if they were told it would bring them infinite happiness and security.
> 
> ...


 Can you provide sources of these facts?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

70 million population, averaging single digits deaths a day and people still panicking lmao


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> 70 million population, averaging single digits deaths a day and people still panicking lmao


 I don't see anyone panicking in my daily life. Just see people not being selfish pricks and keeping their distance from people.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> I don't see anyone panicking in my daily life. Just see people not being selfish pricks and keeping their distance from people.


 You been wearing a mask on your face for months


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> You been wearing a mask on your face for months


 Please quote sources of your facts


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I gotta agree with that. With all the issues re the veracity of the testing/ antibody testing and the fact of how quickly they're trying to rush this vaccine out , ,bypassing the usual vigorous trials and processes that take place before a medicine is passed as safe.
> 
> Unless you're really already on your last legs you'd have to be a complete lunatic to take any vaccine they come up with any time in the near future.
> 
> I'll take my chances thanks... I don't wanna be walking around with an extra limb or head thanks!


 But surely if you had an extra limb you could take the MMA world by storm? Foolhardy attitude in my opinion.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Please quote sources of your facts


 Already did, if you don't wanna believe the death toll is pretty much non existent then that's on you, keep blindly believing whatever narrative is shoved in your face


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Already did, if you don't wanna believe the death toll is pretty much non existent then that's on you, keep blindly believing whatever narrative is shoved in your face


 Wtf are you on about. Look at what I quoted you fu**ing weapon


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Wtf are you on about. Look at what I quoted you fu**ing weapon





> This is the but that's enraged me the most, all the cu**s with their superiority complex calling anyone who wear a mask a sheep, they've seen some blogger and he says it's bullshit blah blah. Superior? From your bedsit paid for by me and your shitty little baggies of weed paid for by me? Who's superior Now you c**t.
> 
> as for those that aren't dossers and give it the old it's my freedom right , god said I don't need one , I'm too good looking to cover my face , etc. You're even fu**ing worse.
> 
> in the real world, if you aren't wearing a mask for any reason other than it might kill you. (Therefore I'm guessing they'll be giving Tesco's a miss for a bit) you're struck off, I don't give two f**ks who you are


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> > This is the but that's enraged me the most, all the cu**s with their superiority complex calling anyone who wear a mask a sheep, they've seen some blogger and he says it's bullshit blah blah. Superior? From your bedsit paid for by me and your shitty little baggies of weed paid for by me? Who's superior Now you c**t.
> >
> > as for those that aren't dossers and give it the old it's my freedom right , god said I don't need one , I'm too good looking to cover my face , etc. You're even fu**ing worse.
> >
> > in the real world, if you aren't wearing a mask for any reason other than it might kill you. (Therefore I'm guessing they'll be giving Tesco's a miss for a bit) you're struck off, I don't give two f**ks who you are


 So me saying 3 weeks ago I wear a mask when I go the shop is me "wearing a mask for months". This is you lot all over :thumbup1:


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> So me saying 3 weeks ago I wear a mask when I go the shop is me "wearing a mask for months". This is you lot all over :thumbup1:


 Yeah bro, im sure you just started wearing a mask that day and defended it so vehemently out of nowhere

Keep back peddaling and playing it down because now youre starting to realize you've been gullible all along, coward behavior


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah bro, im sure you just started wearing a mask that day and defended it so vehemently out of nowhere
> 
> Keep back peddaling and playing it down because now youre starting to realize you've been gullible all along, coward behavior


 Coward? Gullible? Because I don't read memes on Fb and believe them without question? And no, not quite that day, they came into force a few weeks before that, so maybe I've worn one when I go to the shops for 4 weeks. Again not months


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah bro, im sure you just started wearing a mask that day and defended it so vehemently out of nowhere
> 
> Keep back peddaling and playing it down because now youre starting to realize you've been gullible all along, coward behavior


 Do you use a barber shop? Or go to supermarkets?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Yeah bro, im sure you just started wearing a mask that day and defended it so vehemently out of nowhere
> 
> Keep back peddaling and playing it down because now youre starting to realize you've been gullible all along, coward behavior


 In fact don't bother answering I'm not interested. You do you. I'll do me.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Coward? Gullible? Because I don't read memes on Fb and believe them without question? And no, not quite that day, they came into force a few weeks before that, so maybe I've worn one when I go to the shops for 4 weeks. Again not months


 Lol yeah bro sure. Keep telling yourself that.

Suddenly went from not wearing a mask all summer to "anyone-that-doesn't-wear - one-is-a-pr**k" in the space of 4 weeks.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Lol yeah bro sure. Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Suddenly went from not wearing a mask all summer to "anyone-that-doesn't-wear - one-is-a-pr**k" in the space of 4 weeks.


 Absolutely ? Everywhere was shut mate, advice changed when everywhere opened up. If my local shops need people to wear masks to stay open then I'll wear one.

who the f**k are you to question what I say? Why would I lie about how long I've been wearing a mask for you pr**k


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Lol yeah bro sure. Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> Suddenly went from not wearing a mask all summer to "anyone-that-doesn't-wear - one-is-a-pr**k" in the space of 4 weeks.


 Your problem is you're an arrogant little pr**k like the others in this thread. You think you are better than everyone else because you believe a bunch of unfounded nonsense written by loonies on FB. And the rest of us are gullible sheep. Get a ducking grip mate, you're a nobody , you can try belittling me all you want Ona forum mate but it won't change that.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Absolutely ? Everywhere was shut mate, advice changed when everywhere opened up. If my local shops need people to wear masks to stay open then I'll wear one.
> 
> who the f**k are you to question what I say? Why would I lie about how long I've been wearing a mask for you pr**k


 So you didnt wear a mask at the peak of covid in april? But chose to wear one in july just because you were told to do so? and then call other people pricks. So basically youre a sheep that cant think for himself lol and will defend whatever he is told to do vociferously

I don't enter a place that requires a mask, i just walk out and go elsewhere.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Your problem is you're an arrogant little pr**k like the others in this thread. You think you are better than everyone else because you believe a bunch of unfounded nonsense written by loonies on FB. And the rest of us are gullible sheep. Get a ducking grip mate, you're a nobody , you can try belittling me all you want Ona forum mate but it won't change that.


 You're a gullible cuck that believes whatever he's told, can't think for himself. Nothing wrong with admitting you've been wrong, but you're full of s**t and move like a coward


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> So you didnt wear a mask at the peak of covid in april? But chose to wear one in july just because you were told to do so? and then call other people pricks. So basically youre a sheep that cant think for himself lol and will defend whatever he is told to do vociferously
> 
> I don't enter a place that requires a mask, i just walk out and go elsewhere.


 I stayed at home And if I did go out I didn't wear one because it wasn't required. . and now I wear one where it's required , cos I'm not a jumped up little pr**k. Not hard to comprehend is it. I wondered how long it would take for the sheep comment to come out? You get a semi on typing that word out? Grow the f**k up


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> You're a gullible cuck that believes whatever he's told, can't think for himself. Nothing wrong with admitting you were wrong or misled, but you're full of s**t


 Because I don't aimlessly believe the shite on FB and copy and paste it on here? You're clearly trying to up your game with the insults but it ain't working mate. Giving me a good laugh though. Going against the grain don't make you a big man ya nah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> I stayed at home And if I did go out I didn't wear one because it wasn't required. . and now I wear one where it's required , cos I'm not a jumped up little pr**k. Not hard to comprehend is it. I wondered how long it would take for the sheep comment to come out? You get a semi on typing that word out? Grow the f**k up


 @wylde99 owns you now mate

time to take a time out from ukm, you wont be the first


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> I stayed at home And if I did go out I didn't wear one because it wasn't required. . and now I wear one where it's required , cos I'm not a jumped up little pr**k. Not hard to comprehend is it. I wondered how long it would take for the sheep comment to come out? You get a semi on typing that word out? Grow the f**k up


 Theres a difference between wearing a mask because its mandatory, and defending the mask. You are quite clearly the latter, sheep cuck.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Theres a difference between wearing a mask because its mandatory, and defending the mask. Sheep cuck.


 Yawn


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Because I don't aimlessly believe the shite on FB and copy and paste it on here? You're clearly trying to up your game with the insults but it ain't working mate. Giving me a good laugh though. Going against the grain don't make you a big man ya nah


 You believe whatever you're told from government. I actually read peer reviewed studies and critically assess information. You blindly follow


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> You believe whatever you're told from government. I actually read peer reviewed studies and critically assess information.


 Sure you do. So which study tells you it isn't mandatory to wear a mask in Tesco? Regardless of your beliefs , that's the case. And for every study saying they're useless there's another saying they're not. Like I said you do you.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> Sure you do. So which study tells you it isn't mandatory to wear a mask in Tesco? Regardless of your beliefs , that's the case. And for every study saying they're useless there's another saying they're not. Like I said you do you.


 Then i won't go tesco, I'll go somewhere else. I've read enough literature to understand the severity of the virus, and the benefit of the mask, and it doesn't add up. But cool, you do you.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Then i won't go tesco, I'll go somewhere else. I've read enough literature to understand the severity of the virus, and the benefit of the mask, and it doesn't add up. But cool, you do you.


 But they are mandatory in every shop! So there isn't "somewhere else"


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Youdontknowme said:


> But they are mandatory in every shop! So there isn't "somewhere else"


 Nah most places I go to dont care. everyone in my tesco doesnt wear one down the road, and sainsburys too.

I live in london, and ive been back up north twice these past 30 days, and only 1 place has said i cant come in without a mask (mcdonalds) . Most places are fine with no mask and ive been in 3 difference cities far away from each other recently. A lot of people just dont wear masks in places.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Nah most places I go to dont care. everyone in my tesco doesnt wear one down the road, and sainsburys too.
> 
> I live in london, and ive been back up north twice these past 30 days, and only 1 place has said i cant come in without a mask (mcdonalds) . Most places are fine with no mask and ive been in 3 difference cities far away from each other recently. A lot of people just dont wear masks in places.


 Just imagine if they really did help reduce the spread and this reduce the risk of localised lockdowns .... just imagine....


----------



## M.I.A (Aug 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> Lol at anyone that takes the vaccine for this


 You won't say that if your family members die from it you're stupid af


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

I'd be fuming if I was a business owner and I had to shut shop , again, cos I didn't enforce wearing a mask.


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

Imagine from today nobody applied for Coronavirus tests? wooo, problem solved!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

So is this how we play the game? Remember, don't challenge me. I'm only reposting stuff I've been sent without vetting it or doing any research whatsoever.









Side Note: Yes I am fishing. And, no, I don't believe the meme, nor the premise of it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> I stayed at home And if I did go out I didn't wear one because it wasn't required. . and now I wear one where it's required , cos I'm not a jumped up little pr**k. Not hard to comprehend is it. I wondered how long it would take for the sheep comment to come out? You get a semi on typing that word out? Grow the f**k up


 "I stayed at home"

Lol!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> So is this how we play the game? Remember, don't challenge me. I'm only reposting stuff I've been sent without vetting it or doing any research whatsoever.
> 
> View attachment 189063
> 
> ...


 Youve lost a bit of respect from me in terms of intelligence, wtf lol?

How is that anything like the same thing?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> *Side Note: Yes I am fishing. And, no, I don't believe the meme, nor the premise of it. *





wylde99 said:


> Youve lost a bit of respect from me in terms of intelligence, wtf lol?
> 
> How is that anything like the same thing?


 See above. I'm teasing mate.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> "I stayed at home"
> 
> Lol!


 Here's the other super cool kid. Knew it wouldn't be long.

we are not worthy


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I can't wait for them to micro chip us already and get over and done with


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I can't wait for them to micro chip us already and get over and done with


 They did it years ago. We happily carry them round in our pockets and stare at them for hours a day. For the more gullible they even tell them what to think via endless pictures with captions on them....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> I can't wait for them to micro chip us already and get over and done with


 As long as it's a 9 inch dildo shaped chip up the arse, I'm all for it!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> See above. I'm teasing mate.


 My bad, I'm pleased, because you do know your sh1t on some stuff, when you the switch goes off and you see it, you will make a powerful ally.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

No matter what your opinion on this situation... you should be VERY concerned about this!!!

Rights and freedoms disappearing... drip by drip by drip.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> No matter what your opinion on this situation... you should be VERY concerned about this!!!
> 
> Rights and freedoms disappearing... drip by drip by drip.
> 
> View attachment 189067


 It's ok everyone in Bolton are cu**s.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> No matter what your opinion on this situation... you should be VERY concerned about this!!!
> 
> Rights and freedoms disappearing... drip by drip by drip.
> 
> View attachment 189067


 Bloody hell.

Even though I worked throughout the whole thing, I don't think I could handle lock down again. Was going a bit mad stuck at home, pubs, gym shut... Do you reckon there will be another lock down during the flu season?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> *Just imagine if they really did help *reduce the spread and this reduce the risk of localised lockdowns .... *just imagine....*


 Sounds like you have a really good imagination.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Sounds like you have a really good imagination.


 As it happens I do. Fact is I can find no compelling facts, studies that disprove the studies saying masks help that I can't find another study to the contrary. Based on that I'm not arrogant enough to not do something so small as to wear a mask and not gamble with other people's lives and livelihoods. You clearly got all the facts you need to take that gamble and are 100% sure that you are right. Good on ya , you c**t


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> As it happens I do. Fact is I can find no compelling facts, studies that disprove the studies saying masks help that I can't find another study to the contrary. Based on that I'm not arrogant enough to not do something so small as to wear a mask and not gamble with other people's lives and livelihoods. You clearly got all the facts you need to take that gamble and are 100% sure that you are right. Good on ya , you c**t


 You give yourself a big pat on the back mate and wear your mask like it's a cape cos you're a real life superhero.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> You give yourself a big pat on the back mate and wear your mask like it's a cape cos you're a real life superhero.


 You give yourself a pat on the back for being a prize pr**k :thumbup1:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> You give yourself a pat on the back for being a prize pr**k :thumbup1:


 Look at me guys, I'm saving lives...


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Look at me guys, I'm saving lives...
> 
> View attachment 189071


 Wasn't funny the first time you posted it .....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> Bloody hell.
> 
> Even though I worked throughout the whole thing, I don't think I could handle lock down again. Was going a bit mad stuck at home, pubs, gym shut... Do you reckon there will be another lock down during the flu season?


 100% another Lockdown or at least many "Local" Lockdowns, the Public would kick off I think if they imposed another Nationwide Lockdown, we hope anyway, some will continue to go along with the official narrative ridiculing anyone who says otherwise.

Food supply chained has been broken, Food Shortage this Winter and I'm a little worried about what Bill Gates actually means when he said "The second wave will get their attention" then smirked at his Tranny Wife like the Paedo Psychopath he is.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> 100% another Lockdown or at least many "Local" Lockdowns, the Public would kick off I think if they imposed another Nationwide Lockdown, we hope anyway, some will continue to go along with the official narrative ridiculing anyone who says otherwise.
> 
> Food supply chained has been broken, Food Shortage this Winter and I'm a little worried about what Bill Gates actually means when he said "The second wave will get their attention" then smirked at his Tranny Wife like the Paedo Psychopath he is.


 Now there's a guy I wouldn't trust to walk my dog!

Do you reckon you'll start growing your own food?


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> Now there's a guy I wouldn't trust to walk my dog!
> 
> Do you reckon you'll start growing your own food?


 I'm growing f**k all...there's a farm over the road with an old man who runs it I'm taking half his crops and half a dozen sheep will be going in the deep freezer :thumb


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


>


 I assume we don't need to go through the rigmarole of putting some context to this video and you already know, this is yet more stuff taken out of context? Paused at the worst possible time to make him look evil. Why does the video stop there and not show the next question. Would that ruin your narrative as usual?


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> 100% another Lockdown or at least many "Local" Lockdowns, the Public would kick off I think if they imposed another Nationwide Lockdown, we hope anyway, some will continue to go along with the official narrative ridiculing anyone who says otherwise.
> 
> Food supply chained has been broken, Food Shortage this Winter and I'm a little worried about what Bill Gates actually means when he said "The second wave will get their attention" then smirked at his Tranny Wife like the Paedo Psychopath he is.


 I completely agree with you mate.

Definitely more local lockdown.a small part of me hopes there will be another lockdown.maybe then the sheep will finally wake up and see how they've been lied to and brain washed.

Another nationwide lockdown and then we'll have people clapping on their doorsteps again!

Don't they get tired of telling us the same old drivel day after day,oh I forgot they've got to keep on reinforcing it into our brains,in order to program us to act like zombies.

It's such a DEADLY virus that you have to get tested to know you have it lol.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> I completely agree with you mate.
> 
> Definitely more local lockdown.a small part of me hopes there will be another lockdown.maybe then the sheep will finally wake up and see how they've been lied to and brain washed.
> 
> ...


 So you don't unknowingly pass it to someone it could kill? Honestly the lack of brain power in this thread is staggering


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

M.I.A said:


> You won't say that if your family members die from it you're stupid af


 Nah.

If the vaccine is solely given to the decrepit thats fine, but ive heard talks about pushing it to the masses, which I'll do everything in my power to not take.



Youdontknowme said:


> Just imagine if they really did help reduce the spread and this reduce the risk of localised lockdowns .... just imagine....


 Lockdown was supposed to be a couple weeks, they are taking the piss now. And they've just made gatherings limited to 6 people


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> I completely agree with you mate.
> 
> Definitely more local lockdown.a small part of me hopes there will be another lockdown.maybe then the sheep will finally wake up and see how they've been lied to and brain washed.
> 
> ...


 It's torture, simply put. World governments have spent decades if not longer researching the best methods to interrogate/torture and subdue the enemy on the battlefield. People think it's only reserved for the "battlefield" but we all should know the days of a battlefield existing like in the olden days when a battlefield was separated by a place where people fight and then the rest being normal peaceful land, doesn't exist. The battlefield is EVERYWHERE.

Who would have thought the establishment they trust and love like mummy and daddy had an entire arsenal of weaponry and tonnes of resources that has no other purpose but to be used on everybody including them when there are no wars being fought and they are not the enemy. Amazing. Or is it? The government spend as much money and use as much resources bettering their ability to mould their own populations covertly or otherwise than they do on fighting the bad guys.

And now you are seeing that weaponry in action. If you wanted to dominate your enemy into submission you couldn't think of a better way to do it than this. Only the enemy is not at war with them and this is not an actual real battlefield. Or is it?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> 100% another Lockdown or at least many "Local" Lockdowns, the Public would kick off I think if they imposed another Nationwide Lockdown, we hope anyway, some will continue to go along with the official narrative ridiculing anyone who says otherwise.
> 
> Food supply chained has been broken, Food Shortage this Winter and I'm a little worried about what Bill Gates actually means when he said "The second wave will get their attention" then smirked at his Tranny Wife like the Paedo Psychopath he is.


 Your not the first person that said that. Someone told me there will be another lockdown and worse than before food shortage soon aswell


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> So you don't unknowingly pass it to someone it could kill? Honestly the lack of brain power in this thread is staggering


 To be honest you could pass cold and flu to someone and kill them. With a good survival rate means we've got nothing to worry from it really especially since that small percentage of death is mostly going to the old and vulnerable. I know there lives matter to but we don't shut everything down during flu season to protect them. The only reason why I could think lockdown is justified is by making the nhs overwhelmed but Iv never understood why we can't make extra hospitals bigger capacity and get extra staff trained won't cost that much considering the money our country has already lost


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

daringhorse said:


> It's torture, simply put. *World governments have spent decades if not longer researching the best methods to interrogate/torture and subdue the enemy on the battlefield*. People think it's only reserved for the "battlefield" but we all should know the days of a battlefield existing like in the olden days when a battlefield was separated by a place where people fight and then the rest being normal peaceful land, doesn't exist. The battlefield is EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Who would have thought the establishment they trust and love like mummy and daddy had an entire arsenal of weaponry and tonnes of resources that has no other purpose but to be used on everybody including them when there are no wars being fought and they are not the enemy. Amazing. Or is it? The government spend as much money and use as much resources bettering their ability to mould their own populations covertly or otherwise than they do on fighting the bad guys.
> 
> And now you are seeing that weaponry in action. If you wanted to dominate your enemy into submission you couldn't think of a better way to do it than this. Only the enemy is not at war with them and this is not an actual real battlefield. Or is it?


 didnt the study conclude that the best way to torture people was to get a load of conspiracy theorist to bombard them with bull5hit facebook posts and memes?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> To be honest you could pass cold and flu to someone and kill them. With a good survival rate means we've got nothing to worry from it really especially since that small percentage of death is mostly going to the old and vulnerable. I know there lives matter to but we don't shut everything down during flu season to protect them. The only reason why I could think lockdown is justified is by making the nhs overwhelmed but Iv never understood why we can't make extra hospitals bigger capacity and get extra staff trained won't cost that much considering the money our country has already lost


 The flu had a vaccine. I don't want any sort of lockdown either, hence why I wear a mask


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

a.notherguy said:


> didnt the study conclude that the best way to torture people was to get a load of conspiracy theorist to bombard them with bull5hit facebook posts and memes?


 They are called disinformation campaigns and they exist because governments pay a lot of money to push narratives, usually among nations who have policies and ideologies that differ from theirs, to the masses who live in those countries who are not in power but who form the majority of the population and therefore have the ability to create social change. A good example of when this happened was in all previous wars although it was done differently because social media didn't exist like it did today. For example in the world wars the UK government flew planes over enemy territory dropping propaganda to demoralize the populations and to inflict tension among the establishment. That social change could be turning against a particular leader, it could be to distrust a particular newspaper, to slander and defame a notable personality in the public eye etc.

The fact that you know about this proves you know that governments have this ability in the first place. Why do you know about this? Did Joe Bloggs from down the street tell you? Or did you hear about this in the news and mainstream channels? Do you think it's a bunch of volunteers sitting in a house somewhere creating all the bullsh*t on the internet? Just a bunch of lonely losers with the ability to change the world? Get a grip. It's MULTI MILLION if not BILLION pound government funded program/s which exists to influence public opinion, foreign and domestic, with all the resources of a world power. North Korea, US, UK, Russia etc all have HUGE budgets for this very purpose.

You're not talking about little Jake and Jack playing games that influence a few kids in the school yard. You're talking about national and sometimes international levels of influence. Don't tell me you think some stereotypical conspiracy theorist sat in his mothers basement is capable of inflicting change on an entire population that only world governments are capable of doing. So what does that mean? Maybe IT IS the very world governments inflicting these changes in the first place. Who has the money, the influence, the power, the resources to rival the richest most powerful countries in the world? Get a grip mate. You think Mark the paranoid schizophrenic conspiracy theorist on the dole living in a council flat is behind all this?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

daringhorse said:


> They are called disinformation campaigns and they exist because governments pay a lot of money to push narratives, usually among nations who have policies and ideologies that differ from theirs, to the masses who live in those countries who are not in power but who form the majority of the population and therefore have the ability to create social change. A good example of when this happened was in all previous wars although it was done differently because social media didn't exist like it did today. For example in the world wars the UK government flew planes over enemy territory dropping propaganda to demoralize the populations and to inflict tension among the establishment. That social change could be turning against a particular leader, it could be to distrust a particular newspaper, to slander and defame a notable personality in the public eye etc.
> 
> The fact that you know about this proves you know that governments have this ability in the first place. Why do you know about this? Did Joe Bloggs from down the street tell you? Or did you hear about this in the news and mainstream channels? Do you think it's a bunch of volunteers sitting in a house somewhere creating all the bullsh*t on the internet? Just a bunch of lonely losers with the ability to change the world? Get a grip. It's MULTI MILLION if not BILLION pound government funded program/s which exists to influence public opinion, foreign and domestic, with all the resources of a world power. North Korea, US, UK, Russia etc all have HUGE budgets for this very purpose.
> 
> You're not talking about little Jake and Jack playing games that influence a few kids in the school yard. You're talking about national and sometimes international levels of influence. Don't tell me you think some stereotypical conspiracy theorist sat in his mothers basement is capable of inflicting change on an entire population that only world governments are capable of doing. So what does that mean? Maybe IT IS the very world governments inflicting these changes in the first place. Who has the money, the influence, the power, the resources to rival the richest most powerful countries in the world? Get a grip mate. You think Mark the paranoid schizophrenic conspiracy theorist on the dole living in a council flat is behind all this?


 any chance of an epilogue?


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

a.notherguy said:


> any chance of an epilogue?


 I don't know at what point society told you you were a failure but when they did you took it so seriously you've lived in the shadows ever since. And the sad thing is mate, there's lots of people like you out there. People that are not actually dumb ie intellectually inferior ie learning difficulties, developmental issues, disabilities etc but people who at one point were told they were so pathetic and useless that they weren't entitled to have extended conversation and to think for themselves. You defined your life, not me. So, is there any chance of an epilogue? I think you need to be asking yourself that one because even if they were an epilogue truly deep down you wouldn't feel intelligent enough or good enough to have a decent debate about anything because to you it's beyond what you're capable of. I say this with all decency my friend. I hope one day you wake up and start asking the right questions before you go to the grave having lived the life of an inferior being.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

14 people died in the UK today in a nation of 60 million people.

Why should we have this bullshit lockdown. It's ridiculous.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

EpicSquats said:


> 14 people died in the UK today in a nation of 60 million people.
> 
> Why should we have this bullshit lockdown. It's ridiculous.


 Because the point was never to do any of this purely based on rational evidence based science. This was and still is a huge social engineering campaign to penetrate deep into the lives of everyone on the planet to expose their vulnerabilities and weaknesses towards what they consider science, fact, truth etc. The government know most people don't even know what their own rights are as an individual. The government know most people will never care to learn about them. The government know all they have to do is put a green tick next to something and people associate that with the ongoing conditioning in society with so-called "fact checkers" which are essentially propaganda outfits, probably state sponsored, who push agendas based on the political and private interests of those behind the curtain. The government know most people get their daily dose of news from either social media or mainstream news. Both are tainted and both are deliberately controlled in order to control the narrative. They know very well that pretty much everyone out there feels obliged to accept change based on nothing but a well varnished elaborate narrative that agrees with their current perspective of the world and their reality, again, this is conditioned purposefully to make them more suspectible to influence. People's entire lives are built around the potential for this to happen at any time.

This is what is meant when we talk about brainwashing and conditioning. It's not some magic spell cast on people. It's a prolonged process of indoctrinating people into seeing things a particular way in order to reach a particular outcome. You do the same with your kids so they hopefully grow up into decent respectable adults. Lots of examples of this are healthy in their given context. But you also have examples like this where governments are exploiting the vulnerabilities in their own population to continue to push something they did not vote for nor got a choice in the matter.

Well, they did. But again, when people feel they don't have a choice because they are just a poor little spectator and the government is this big bad wolf with all the coins, all the houses, all the weapons, all the resources (that the people gave them permission to have and use in the first place) and everything they say is always in their best interests regardless of the evidence to say otherwise - are people really going to make their own choice? Obviously not. People forget the government works for THEM. Government was created FOR THE PEOPLE BY THE PEOPLE. And they forget why? You got it. Because that's what they are conditioning very subtly to believe. And here we are at this point.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

daringhorse said:


> Because the point was never to do any of this purely based on rational evidence based science. This was and still is a huge social engineering campaign to penetrate deep into the lives of everyone on the planet to expose their vulnerabilities and weaknesses towards what they consider science, fact, truth etc. The government know most people don't even know what their own rights are as an individual. The government know most people will never care to learn about them. The government know all they have to do is put a green tick next to something and people associate that with the ongoing conditioning in society with so-called "fact checkers" which are essentially propaganda outfits, probably state sponsored, who push agendas based on the political and private interests of those behind the curtain. The government know most people get their daily dose of news from either social media or mainstream news. Both are tainted and both are deliberately controlled in order to control the narrative. They know very well that pretty much everyone out there feels obliged to accept change based on nothing but a well varnished elaborate narrative that agrees with their current perspective of the world and their reality, again, this is conditioned purposefully to make them more suspectible to influence. People's entire lives are built around the potential for this to happen at any time.
> 
> This is what is meant when we talk about brainwashing and conditioning. It's not some magic spell cast on people. It's a prolonged process of indoctrinating people into seeing things a particular way in order to reach a particular outcome. You do the same with your kids so they hopefully grow up into decent respectable adults. Lots of examples of this are healthy in their given context. But you also have examples like this where governments are exploiting the vulnerabilities in their own population to continue to push something they did not vote for nor got a choice in the matter.
> 
> Well, they did. But again, when people feel they don't have a choice because they are just a poor little spectator and the government is this big bad wolf with all the coins, all the houses, all the weapons, all the resources (that the people gave them permission to have and use in the first place) and everything they say is always in their best interests regardless of the evidence to say otherwise - are people really going to make their own choice? Obviously not. People forget the government works for THEM. Government was created FOR THE PEOPLE BY THE PEOPLE. And they forget why? You got it. Because that's what they are conditioning very subtly to believe. And here we are at this point.


 Come on bro. I'm here to chill not read an essay.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Come on bro. I'm here to chill not read an essay.


 Literally just proved his point lol.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> 100% another Lockdown or at least many "Local" Lockdowns, the Public would kick off I think if they imposed another Nationwide Lockdown, we hope anyway, some will continue to go along with the official narrative ridiculing anyone who says otherwise.
> 
> Food supply chained has been broken, Food Shortage this Winter and I'm a little worried about what Bill Gates actually means when he said "The second wave will get their attention" then smirked at his Tranny Wife like the Paedo Psychopath he is.


 Just out of interest, is the wife pre or post op?

Thanks


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

js77 said:


> Just out of interest, is the wife pre or post op?
> 
> Thanks


 I'd slip him my sausage Sam!!


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> So you don't unknowingly pass it to someone it could kill? Honestly the lack of brain power in this thread is staggering


 You make a fair point and I agree with you.no one wants to unknowingly pass something on to someone else that could prove fatal to that person.

The point I was trying to make is :IF A VIRUS IS A DEADLY ONE,THEN ITS DEADLY TO EVERYONE AND NOT JUST THE VULNERABLE.

the way the government by way of the media is promoting it though saying it's deadly(implying everyone) is causing people to panic unnecessarily.couple this with forced isolation and constant bombardment day in day out with fear messages at every opportunity and you have a deadly combination.

People are deteriorating fast,mentally and physically.covid isn't the biggest killer,stress is.there are thousands off different diagnoses and diseases out there.they're all the result of stress.if you put enough stress on the chain,or in this case the system,then one of the links breaks.

The death won't go down as stress though,or a heart attack caused by stress.it will go down as covid.why?,due to the fact that virtually all people carry pathogens and when they test the person's blood,and it shows up as having covid in It,the cause of death will go down as covid.

The majority of people will test positive for covid,and the statistics will bear this out.case in point-caerphilly in south wales.they've started testing people for it and the positive cases have sky rocketed and they are now in lockdown.

The government's agenda is to keep people in fear,because they are then easier to control.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> The point I was trying to make is :IF A VIRUS IS A DEADLY ONE,THEN ITS DEADLY TO EVERYONE AND NOT JUST THE VULNERABLE.


 How fvcking clueless can you get. Year after year flu (a deadly virus) predominantly kills the vulnerable and elderly. Or didn't you notice? That's why we have campaigns encouraging those groups to get vaccinated.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> How fvcking clueless can you get. Year after year flu (a deadly virus) predominantly kills the vulnerable and elderly. Or didn't you notice? That's why we have campaigns encouraging those groups to get vaccinated.


 Don't waste your breath mate. These Covid debates are ridiculous. I think with your background you're more qualified than most to make an accurate judgment as to the severity of this virus but no matter how you try to explain the situation it just won't get through.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

EpicSquats said:


> Come on bro. I'm here to chill not read an essay.


 Now we know why Wylde says it with memes :thumb


----------



## Hong Kong phooey (Aug 4, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> How fvcking clueless can you get. Year after year flu (a deadly virus) predominantly kills the vulnerable and elderly. Or didn't you notice? That's why we have campaigns encouraging those groups to get vaccinated.


 If a virus is deadly to everyone(as the government are saying)then why are there 1,000's who have no symptoms?

I know people die from the flu and covid and that's a sad fact.

I just don't like the way the government are lying to the people to serve their own agenda.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> If a virus is deadly to everyone(as the government are saying)then why are there 1,000's who have no symptoms?
> 
> I know people die from the flu and covid and that's a sad fact.
> 
> I just don't like the way the government are lying to the people to serve their own agenda.


 Mate, in YOUR own words, list the things the govt are trying to achieve by lying to the public by saying this is a 'deadly virus'.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hong Kong phooey said:


> If a virus is deadly to everyone(as the government are saying)then why are there 1,000's who have no symptoms?
> 
> I know people die from the flu and covid and that's a sad fact.
> 
> I just don't like the way the government are lying to the people to serve their own agenda.


 The government never said it was deadly to everyone so I'm not sure why you are saying that? In fact they clearly said that for most it will be a relatively mild disease. The groups who were particularly at risk were advised to 'shield' and these were the elderly and those with underlying conditions. Please show me where the government said it was deadly to 'everyone'. (Memes and YouTube don't count).


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

js77 said:


> Mate, in YOUR own words, list the things the govt are trying to achieve by lying to the public by saying this is a 'deadly virus'.


 In YOUR own words if it's not a deadly virus why is the country still being gripped by the same pantomime that started playing out when it was predicted 500,000 deaths in the UK?
Why is it still even a conversation? It's obvious to me. But I'd be interested to see what you have to say considering you seem to be agreeing that it's not actually deadly (which you are right, it's not) but like many people seem very keen on continuing to live the way you do as if you are gripped by a virus that is running rampant across the country and killing many many people.

One hint to your answer is this word; trauma.
It can be used for quite a few things when you know how to leverage the vulnerabilities that come about through trauma. It is often used to control people because they are often seeking a resolution within themselves to overcome the trauma. The resolution can often come by means of a "superhero" figure who knows what is best for you and surely can do no wrong. One good example of this is domestic abuse victims whose trauma is reguarly exploited by the perpetrator to continue the abuse. When you believe you can't escape the trauma and the only way to get over it is to submit to the perpetrator, well, you have a very valuable asset if you are the abuser and need a victim that keeps coming back.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

daringhorse said:


> I don't know at what point society told you you were a failure but when they did you took it so seriously you've lived in the shadows ever since. And the sad thing is mate, there's lots of people like you out there. People that are not actually dumb ie intellectually inferior ie learning difficulties, developmental issues, disabilities etc but people who at one point were told they were so pathetic and useless that they weren't entitled to have extended conversation and to think for themselves. You defined your life, not me. So, is there any chance of an epilogue? I think you need to be asking yourself that one because even if they were an epilogue truly deep down you wouldn't feel intelligent enough or good enough to have a decent debate about anything because to you it's beyond what you're capable of. I say this with all decency my friend. I hope one day you wake up and start asking the right questions before you go to the grave having lived the life of an inferior being.


 its kinda funny (and a little saddening) how you have just defined my life for me. bit of a hypocrite eh?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> In YOUR own words if it's not a deadly virus why is the country still being gripped by the same pantomime that started playing out when it was predicted 500,000 deaths in the UK?
> Why is it still even a conversation? It's obvious to me. But I'd be interested to see what you have to say considering you seem to be agreeing that it's not actually deadly (which you are right, it's not) but like many people seem very keen on continuing to live the way you do as if you are gripped by a virus that is running rampant across the country and killing many many people.
> 
> One hint to your answer is this word; trauma.
> It can be used for quite a few things when you know how to leverage the vulnerabilities that come about through trauma. It is often used to control people because they are often seeking a resolution within themselves to overcome the trauma. The resolution can often come by means of a "superhero" figure who knows what is best for you and surely can do no wrong. One good example of this is domestic abuse victims whose trauma is reguarly exploited by the perpetrator to continue the abuse. When you believe you can't escape the trauma and the only way to get over it is to submit to the perpetrator, well, you have a very valuable asset if you are the abuser and need a victim that keeps coming back.


 Epilogue please.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2020/973/made?view=plain

Anyone still believing this is about a virus...?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

@wylde99

I feel brain dead atm.... Where you buy a Tin Foil Hat from? ... is it Cert'd for Safety? coz don't wanna buy one that don't stop my brain melting


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Animallifter, long time no see Sir!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

AnimalLifter said:


> @wylde99
> 
> I feel brain dead atm.... Where you buy a Tin Foil Hat from? ... is it Cert'd for Safety? coz don't wanna buy one that don't stop my brain melting


 We missed you.

Any shop will sell Tin Foil bro.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> We missed you.
> 
> Any shop will sell Tun Foil bro.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


>


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Mhoon said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2020/973/made?view=plain
> 
> Anyone still believing this is about a virus...?


 Did you skip the bit about anti-terrorism and National security?

_...or was it TL;DR?_


----------



## M.I.A (Aug 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 189293


 You've got to be a virgin in your 40's living with your parents!!


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

hmgs said:


> Did you skip the bit about anti-terrorism and National security?
> 
> _...or was it TL;DR?_


 Errr it's called "The Coronavirus (Retention of Fingerprints and DNA Profiles in the Interests of National Security) (No. 2) Regulations 2020"

. :smoke:


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe we will see some more gym closures in the near future..hope not. Weird how pubs isn't on that same list.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Mhoon said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2020/973/made?view=plain
> 
> Anyone still believing this is about a virus...?


 It is a virus. It's a mind virus. Arguably the most harmful virus there is because it involves the human mind and your conscious everyday waking reality.
That's why any form of abuse, violence or otherwise usually has the most success when it has mental, psychological and emotional factors. Getting whacked in the face is one thing, but getting mentally, psychologically and emotionally attacked (especially for long periods of time) is an entirely different ball game. Everybody knows that mental abuse is far worse than physical abuse as it leaves scars far deeper than scars to your physical body.

And with these sorts of abuse your mind, brain and body have evolved to attempt to deny they are happening so that you can survive the next day. That's why people spend years if not a lifetime trapped living with abusive violent and twisted individuals that allegedly love them. And before they leave and never look back they defend them and even fight to stop them from facing the consequences of their actions. That's why people spend their lives in a perpetual state of unsatisfactoriness, sadness, depression, anxiety, emptiness and disconnection from nature and spirit. Because at one point they simply just give in and let the world around them consume them like they had no choice. They live like victims and so they get what they put out and they become the victims they believe they are, it all gets reinforced and the vicious cycle never ends. We don't have the highest rates of mental illness for no reason. We have the highest rates of mental illness in the Western world because of the very way in which we live, much of it brought on by the culture we live in, and by those who weave the fabric of reality for everybody else.

It's been a serious issue for a very long time and if you read up on subjects like this you discover that it's been a key talking point among many fields.
So of course this a virus but it's nothing more than an extension of what already exists in our world that is now simply growing more arms. All of what you see today hasn't just magically appeared, it's been the part of a slow gradual process that has been going on in near silence paving the way for events like this "pandemic" to be the reason why they kick into full effect. We already had MAJOR problems before this happened. This has just allowed those cracks to show even more to those who are really paying attention.

When the people are sick already. When they have lost their connection to community, to nature, to their own spiritual identity, when they have been disconnected from everything that matters at the depths of a persons existence you really don't need much to come along and bowl them over completely. And here it is, the mind virus disguised as a respiratory disease.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Well, I didn't quite expect that....


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Pez189 said:


> Maybe we will see some more gym closures in the near future..hope not. Weird how pubs isn't on that same list.
> 
> View attachment 189309


 These laws that now exist for local authorities won't ever be taken away. So now your local authority ie your local council can use these powers whenever they see fit so long as it continues to ride along with the current narrative, which all the while are getting ever more bizarre and oppressive.

The reality is they cannot without pretty dire consequences shut down premises as this will affect the local economy. Everybody likes to think there is some magic pot at the end of the rainbow when in reality all the money we have around us keeps flowing because of the advanced nature of our economy, locally and nationally. That's why businesses exist in the first place, why there is healthy competition on the market, why we have the choice between 10 gyms and not 1, why we can shop at 5 different supermarkets instead of being forced to shop at 1. If you begin to derail this foundation eventually you will dissolve it to the point where there nothing exists in your local community. Businesses can't operate if they don't make a profit. Local authorities can't operate if they don't receive their dues, which they won't because people will be out of work because of the local economy being none-existent. They will go into the red pretty quickly which will mean massive consequences, among them increased crime rates, unemployment, health problems, premature deaths among otherwise healthy working age populations, increased mental illness, private and public property becoming neglected and unfit for purpose due to lack of funding, serious health and safety concerns, serious legal ramifications. It goes on and on.

The end result is quite literally returning to a pre-industrial era. If local authorities fancy seeing their local area recede to a barren landscape like that before the late 1800's then they better be prepared for the consequences. They like to tell you they can shutdown forever and this will never stop but it will also affect them as well because there will be NO jobs and NO support, NO stability, NO security for a local authority that has been reduced to the state of it's own area. It affects everybody, not just the "victims" in this ie the normal folk.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> These laws that now exist for local authorities won't ever be taken away. So now your local authority ie your local council can use these powers whenever they see fit so long as it continues to ride along with the current narrative, which all the while are getting ever more bizarre and oppressive.
> 
> The reality is they cannot without pretty dire consequences shut down premises as this will affect the local economy. Everybody likes to think there is some magic pot at the end of the rainbow when in reality all the money we have around us keeps flowing because of the advanced nature of our economy, locally and nationally. That's why businesses exist in the first place, why there is healthy competition on the market, why we have the choice between 10 gyms and not 1, why we can shop at 5 different supermarkets instead of being forced to shop at 1. If you begin to derail this foundation eventually you will dissolve it to the point where there nothing exists in your local community. Businesses can't operate if they don't make a profit. Local authorities can't operate if they don't receive their dues, which they won't because people will be out of work because of the local economy being none-existent. They will go into the red pretty quickly which will mean massive consequences, among them increased crime rates, unemployment, health problems, premature deaths among otherwise healthy working age populations, increased mental illness, private and public property becoming neglected and unfit for purpose due to lack of funding, serious health and safety concerns, serious legal ramifications. It goes on and on.
> 
> The end result is quite literally returning to a pre-industrial era. If local authorities fancy seeing their local area recede to a barren landscape like that before the late 1800's then they better be prepared for the consequences. They like to tell you they can shutdown forever and this will never stop but it will also affect them as well because there will be NO jobs and NO support, NO stability, NO security for a local authority that has been reduced to the state of it's own area. It affects everybody, not just the "victims" in this ie the normal folk.


 Cba to read that. So have a :thumbup1:


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

Pez189 said:


> Cba to read that. So have a :thumbup1:


 So why did you comment then? Just think about what you are actually doing before you do it. You wouldn't say what you just said in real life among a real conversation, not unless you wanted to be rejected by the group for instigating trouble and for sending the conversation off-topic. Are you actually aware of your actions in life or are you just a low level creature that cannot control his monkey impulses? Do you also bark at passing cars as well? Do you beat your chest in the center of town? Or are you genuinely so low on the totem pole you're just showing me that right now and this is your best self presented to the world? Either way you're not selling yourself buddy so maybe consider sorting yourself out as you've just embarrassed yourself big time on the world stage. Proven what a grade A clown you are. You must be proud


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

daringhorse said:


> So why did you comment then? Just think about what you are actually doing before you do it. You wouldn't say what you just said in real life among a real conversation, not unless you wanted to be rejected by the group for instigating trouble and for sending the conversation off-topic. Are you actually aware of your actions in life or are you just a low level creature that cannot control his monkey impulses? Do you also bark at passing cars as well? Do you beat your chest in the center of town? Or are you genuinely so low on the totem pole you're just showing me that right now and this is your best self presented to the world? Either way you're not selling yourself buddy so maybe consider sorting yourself out as you've just embarrassed yourself big time on the world stage. Proven what a grade A clown you are. You must be proud


 Go Bore someone else. Maybe @Wildkid will be up For listening to your s**t.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

M.I.A said:


> You've got to be a virgin in your 40's living with your parents!!


 You got that from me posting a picture lol?

You're very negative and quick to attack people, are you Depressed?


----------



## AnimalLifter (Jun 1, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> We missed you.
> 
> Any shop will sell Tin Foil bro.


 I heard theres some foils that aint as good... I feel ok today though... My head is just mashed bro


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> Go Bore someone else. Maybe @Wildkid will be up For listening to your s**t.


 You bore me enough, stop texting me.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

Wildkid said:


> You bore me enough, stop texting me.


 You said I'm your idol. And now all this. Make your mind up Big boy.


----------



## Wildkid (Apr 30, 2020)

Pez189 said:


> You said I'm your idol. And now all this. Make your mind up Big boy.


----------



## M.I.A (Aug 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> You got that from me posting a picture lol?
> 
> You're very negative and quick to attack people, are you Depressed?


 No just all your shite posts you boring cvnt.

No quite a jolly chap


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

The situation with the virus now in the UK is ideal. The government/media now scaremongering about the infection rate going up, along with the mythical "r" rate.

But deaths and hospitalizations are minimal, which is really the perfect scenario. Lots of people getting the virus with a very low death rate/severe illness, means many are building up immunity making it more difficult for the virus to spread, which greatly benefits the vulnerable groups that should be shielding anyway.

But our great leaders keep moving the goal posts as to what the aim and end goal is.


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> The situation with the virus now in the UK is ideal. The government/media now scaremongering about the infection rate going up, along with the mythical "r" rate.
> 
> But deaths and hospitalizations are minimal, which is really the perfect scenario. Lots of people getting the virus with a very low death rate/severe illness, means many are building up immunity making it more difficult for the virus to spread, which greatly benefits the vulnerable groups that should be shielding anyway.
> 
> But our great leaders keep moving the goal posts as to what the aim and end goal is.


 Bang on the money!
The thing I remember is we have now gone from death count to case count because the government can no longer scare people with deaths that are not happening and haven't happened for several months. The case count is spurious and meaningless and therefore can mean anything. What IS a case? It could mean anything, and that's precisely why they use the term "case" because it infers something preferably medical and scientific yet does not actually explain what it means. The MSM seem pretty hellbent on turning into armchair experts describing it as still meaning there is serious risk because the numbers are increasing. These are also the same outlets in bed with government agendas being used as propaganda outfits. Yet this whole situation goes against the fact that for several months the actual death count has twindled at unremarkable numbers. So the emphasis on cases is what is being used to continue the draconian dystopia we are living in despite having no viability because people believe the magical fairytale they are being told.

In case you doubt this you remember that not long ago we believed in witches and believed in supernatural beings and powers. The people who are likely to believe narratives like this would have also been the people back then who were confirming to the shared delusions created by the church to keep everyone in check. They would have been out in the street hysterical praying to God because a witch had cast a spell on one of their friends. In reality their friend would have become sick by a disease that was unknown in literature back then, like syphilis. Or simply become deranged by living a deprived malnourished life and therefore become psychotic. Those times were not lightyears ago. It is only several generations ago that we lived in a time ruled not by science and truth but by religious stigma and doctrine. People were very afraid of the world and themselves not that long ago because that is what they were taught.

Have things changed all that much? It's not much different to believing in witches and evil spirits when you think about it. The people touting nonsense about the virus are really just taking the role of the church, and people come far and wide to suck it all up and be obedient worshippers.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> The situation with the virus now in the UK is ideal. The government/media now scaremongering about the infection rate going up, along with the mythical "r" rate.
> 
> But deaths and hospitalizations are minimal, which is really the perfect scenario. Lots of people getting the virus with a very low death rate/severe illness, means many are building up immunity making it more difficult for the virus to spread, which greatly benefits the vulnerable groups that should be shielding anyway.
> 
> But our great leaders keep moving the goal posts as to what the aim and end goal is.


 Can't let a pandemic go to waste, they'll milk this all they can.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

daringhorse said:


> Bang on the money!
> The thing I remember is we have now gone from death count to case count because the government can no longer scare people with deaths that are not happening and haven't happened for several months. The case count is spurious and meaningless and therefore can mean anything. What IS a case? It could mean anything, and that's precisely why they use the term "case" because it infers something preferably medical and scientific yet does not actually explain what it means. The MSM seem pretty hellbent on turning into armchair experts describing it as still meaning there is serious risk because the numbers are increasing. These are also the same outlets in bed with government agendas being used as propaganda outfits. Yet this whole situation goes against the fact that for several months the actual death count has twindled at unremarkable numbers. So the emphasis on cases is what is being used to continue the draconian dystopia we are living in despite having no viability because people believe the magical fairytale they are being told.
> 
> In case you doubt this you remember that not long ago we believed in witches and believed in supernatural beings and powers. The people who are likely to believe narratives like this would have also been the people back then who were confirming to the shared delusions created by the church to keep everyone in check. They would have been out in the street hysterical praying to God because a witch had cast a spell on one of their friends. In reality their friend would have become sick by a disease that was unknown in literature back then, like syphilis. Or simply become deranged by living a deprived malnourished life and therefore become psychotic. Those times were not lightyears ago. It is only several generations ago that we lived in a time ruled not by science and truth but by religious stigma and doctrine. People were very afraid of the world and themselves not that long ago because that is what they were taught.
> ...


 I'm not convinced.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sure there are many many variables to this, but interesting to see that Sweden is a success story when it comes to their "No lockdown and no masks" approach.

"The virus numbers have reached astonishingly low levels. The most common number of Covid-related deaths announced for each day of the past week in Sweden has been zero; the total number in intensive care with Covid in this country of 10 million people is currently 13.

Not only is Sweden now below the UK, it has fallen beneath its Scandinavian neighbours Denmark and Norway, heralded as "example nations" for their decisive action but now suffering a big surge in case numbers.

Sweden hasn't added quarantines, or local lockdowns, or changed the rules at all in the past six months."

Population density and high number of single households has doubtless helped but interesting stats none the less.

https://uk.yahoo.com/news/great-covid-19-experiment-did-102000649.html


----------



## daringhorse (Dec 25, 2019)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm not convinced.


 I wasn't trying to convince you. Steroids have an affinity to make people have grandiose delusions of self worth so it wouldn't surprise me if you think this entire forum was created just for you. I'll pop your bubble mate, it wasn't.



Lancashiregent said:


> I'm sure there are many many variables to this, but interesting to see that Sweden is a success story when it comes to their "No lockdown and no masks" approach.
> 
> "The virus numbers have reached astonishingly low levels. The most common number of Covid-related deaths announced for each day of the past week in Sweden has been zero; the total number in intensive care with Covid in this country of 10 million people is currently 13.
> 
> ...


 Sweden is different in that it's healthcare system is setup really well for situations like this. The healthcare system can override the government over there and so the policies the government suggest DO NOT have to taken up by the healthcare system. And in this instance the healthcare system chose unaminously to go against the advice of the WHO and everyone else and to create their own measures. Coincidentally because these measures were not entirely political not only did Sweden do things correctly due to political pressure not being enough to push them to do something they didn't want to do, they also didn't comply with the completely ridiculous narrative peddled to everyone around the world.

So it worked out as a win/win for them.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

daringhorse said:


> I wasn't trying to convince you. Steroids have an affinity to make people have grandiose delusions of self worth so it wouldn't surprise me if you think this entire forum was created just for you. I'll pop your bubble mate, it wasn't.
> 
> Sweden is different in that it's healthcare system is setup really well for situations like this. The healthcare system can override the government over there and so the policies the government suggest DO NOT have to taken up by the healthcare system. And in this instance the healthcare system chose unaminously to go against the advice of the WHO and everyone else and to create their own measures. Coincidentally because these measures were not entirely political not only did Sweden do things correctly due to political pressure not being enough to push them to do something they didn't want to do, they also didn't comply with the completely ridiculous narrative peddled to everyone around the world.
> 
> So it worked out as a win/win for them.


 Not really.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Man uses live snake as a mask










https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-manchester-54163293

"Using a face covering on public transport is mandatory, except for children under the age of 11 or those who are exempt for health or disability reasons. A Transport for Greater Manchester spokesperson said: "Government guidance clearly states that this needn't be a surgical mask, and that passengers can make their own or wear something suitable, such as a scarf or bandana."While there is a small degree of interpretation that can be applied to this, we do not believe it extends to the use of snakeskin - especially when still attached to the snake."


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Will soon be Mandatory to learn another Language with English banned.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alisonescalante/2020/09/08/why-speaking-english-may-spread-more-coronavirus-than-other-languages/


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Will soon be Mandatory to learn another Language with English banned.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alisonescalante/2020/09/08/why-speaking-english-may-spread-more-coronavirus-than-other-languages/


 JPDR -

_"The take home? Wearing masks is a practical way to mitigate this issue. When we talk in masks, we keep our droplets to ourselves."_

Dickhead.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmgs said:


> JPDR -
> 
> _"The take home? Wearing masks is a practical way to mitigate this issue. When we talk in masks, we keep our droplets to ourselves."_
> 
> Dickhead.


 You also keep your C02 to yourself, causing Hypoxia over time.

Dickhead.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> You also keep your C02 to yourself, causing Hypoxia over time.
> 
> Dickhead.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> You also keep your C02 to yourself, causing Hypoxia over time.
> 
> Dickhead.


 Why do you keep repeating things, you know not to be true?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Denied said:


> Why do you keep repeating things, you know not to be true?


 Because he's (@wylde99) a Dickhead.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Why do you keep repeating things, you know not to be true?


 Some of the Masks idiots are wearing are tight, with no airholes, thinking the are Superheroes.

Where is all that Carbon Dioxide going when they breath out? As well as all the Viral particles that you NEED to expel when you breath out, other wise resulting in Viral load.

We will see soon enough of there are any Health problems, I know plenty of people that have stopped wearing them at their place pf work due to getting Headaches amd feeling faint.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Some of the Masks idiots are wearing are tight, with no airholes, thinking the are Superheroes.
> 
> Where is all that Carbon Dioxide going when they breath out? As well as all the Viral particles that you NEED to expel when you breath out, other wise resulting in Viral load.
> 
> We will see soon enough of there are any Health problems, I know plenty of people that have stopped wearing them at their place pf work due to getting Headaches amd feeling faint.


 For fvcks sake. So everyone who sleeps under their duvet is risking brain damage? If people were wearing masks made out of polythene bags then fair enough but material and micro-perferated paper?? Grow up. You don't see surgeons, anaesthetists, theatre nurses, dentists and bank robbers all getting diagnosed with brain damage after years of wearing them all day, year in year out, do you? Or kids on Halloween? Care workers wear them all day - you're only being asked to put one on when your carer takes you shopping for some new toys and nappies.

It seems you've committed your life to sharing dis-information. At what point do you take a look in the mirror and realise there are no lizard people, not every celebrity is kidnapping and killing kids for some imaginary juice, and strangely enough, just as people have for years, it is more than possible to breathe perfectly adequately through a mask.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Some of the Masks idiots are wearing are tight, with no airholes, thinking the are Superheroes.
> 
> Where is all that Carbon Dioxide going when they breath out? As well as all the Viral particles that you NEED to expel when you breath out, other wise resulting in Viral load.
> 
> We will see soon enough of there are any Health problems, I know plenty of people that have stopped wearing them at their place pf work due to getting Headaches amd feeling faint.


 Don't you think masks work tho to prevent people catching Corona?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Some of the Masks idiots are wearing are tight, with no airholes, thinking the are Superheroes.
> 
> Where is all that Carbon Dioxide going when they breath out? As well as all the Viral particles that you NEED to expel when you breath out, other wise resulting in Viral load.
> 
> We will see soon enough of there are any Health problems, I know plenty of people that have stopped wearing them at their place pf work due to getting Headaches amd feeling faint.


 Thankyou doctor.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Don't you think masks work tho to prevent people catching Corona?


 Their purpose isn't necessarily to stop you catching it but to prevent you passing it on through coughs, sneezes and vapour on your breath. It essentially reduces the distance any of those would travel.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

PS. @wylde99 Japanese culture has changed over a number of years such that wearing masks in public has become the norm for years now. If they were going to cause the problems you claim, wouldn't they have already noticed this and written about it in peer reviewed medical journals?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol Lemmings STILL arguing for the Draconian Agenda to continue, you mention Asia wearing Masks, yet outbreak happend in Asia lol, "Cases" going up here, because you Sheep keep getting Tested, but they Mandated Masks, so they don't work? As "Cases" are on the rise?

So much makes no sence, but you still won't admit its not a Pandemic and none of what they are dlingto our Worl, Children and future id Justified.

You have no idea what's coming...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> For fvcks sake. So everyone who sleeps under their duvet is risking brain damage? If people were wearing masks made out of polythene bags then fair enough but material and micro-perferated paper?? Grow up. You don't see surgeons, anaesthetists, theatre nurses, dentists and bank robbers all getting diagnosed with brain damage after years of wearing them all day, year in year out, do you? Or kids on Halloween? Care workers wear them all day - you're only being asked to put one on when your carer takes you shopping for some new toys and nappies.
> 
> It seems you've committed your life to sharing dis-information. At what point do you take a look in the mirror and realise there are no lizard people, not every celebrity is kidnapping and killing kids for some imaginary juice, and strangely enough, just as people have for years, it is more than possible to breathe perfectly adequately through a mask.


 You're smart Kazza? Comparing Sleeping with your head under the Duvet to a tight mask while walking around, come on lol.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Lol Lemmings STILL arguing for the Draconian Agenda to continue, you mention Asia wearing Masks, yet outbreak happend in Asia lol, "Cases" going up here, because you Sheep keep getting Tested, but they Mandated Masks, so they don't work? As "Cases" are on the rise?
> 
> So much makes no sence, but you still won't admit its not a Pandemic and none of what they are dlingto our Worl, Children and future id Justified.
> 
> *You have no idea what's coming.*..


 Two men in white coats I should think.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> You're smart Kazza? Comparing Sleeping with your head under the Duvet to a tight mask while walking around, come on lol.


 Many of the ones you see walking round are just made out of material aren't they? Surgical masks are effectively layers of tissue paper. Try and suffocate someone with either and you'll be there all fvcking day!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.technocracy.news/masks-are-neither-effective-nor-safe-a-summary-of-the-science/?fbclid=IwAR1mnenceLeMXlNYqB_0TqhkLLUZD6Pq5KrP5SwtKJyrZbtOcac39YYK7Lo


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.technocracy.news/masks-are-neither-effective-nor-safe-a-summary-of-the-science/?fbclid=IwAR1mnenceLeMXlNYqB_0TqhkLLUZD6Pq5KrP5SwtKJyrZbtOcac39YYK7Lo


 When you exercise, do you die because of co2 levels rise to dangerous levels, or is there maybe some mechanism your body uses to bring your co2 levels back in line?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> When you exercise, do you die because of co2 levels rise to dangerous levels, or is there maybe some mechanism your body uses to bring your co2 levels back in line?


 Can i just end this with its just my opinion we are meant to breath freely and not wear Masks, and we should of been wearing Masks everywhere forever before and now after, as Millions die of the Flu every Year.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

You're gonna hey I'll for wearing a mask for 15 mins a day while you go Tesco :lol: thick c**t


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.technocracy.news/masks-are-neither-effective-nor-safe-a-summary-of-the-science/?fbclid=IwAR1mnenceLeMXlNYqB_0TqhkLLUZD6Pq5KrP5SwtKJyrZbtOcac39YYK7Lo


 This is definitely a concern.

I had a funny turn last week, I basically went dizzy as fook and passed out in the bathroom during the night. Was very lucky I crashed into a cabinet and the noise and impact brought me to, otherwise I would have hit the deck and probably mashed myself up to fook.

Sh1t the life out of me TBH and I didn't feel right the entire next day. Couldn't work out any reason why it happened and never had anything like it before. Then today I was thinking back (and my missus confirmed) it was a night where I'd gone to casino to play poker and had been wearing a mask for probably 5+ hours earlier in the evening. They're very strict with all the BS covid regs and won't deal you in a hand unless you're wearing a mask pulled right up covering your nose.

Never really made the connection but am now wondering if it was due to wearing the mask for a prolonged period. As you're basically just breathing in a ton of carbon dioxide every time you inhale.

Can't say with any certainty that the mask was the cause but would not be surprised in the least. It certainly can't be healthy restricting your oxygen intake with these poxy masks.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> You're gonna hey I'll for wearing a mask for 15 mins a day while you go Tesco :lol: thick c**t


 You're the thick C**t, that you still cant CLEARLY see the Agenda, and that now it's you have to wear a Mask, soon it's you have to have Green on your Health Passport, and be up to date with Vaccines.

But you can't wait for that, can you...?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> You're the thick C**t, that you still cant CLEARLY see the Agenda, and that now it's you have to wear a Mask, soon it's you have to have Green on your Health Passport, and be up to date with Vaccines.
> 
> But you can't wait for that, can you...?


 Not if they get to track wrongens like you with their 5G microchips


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Never really made the connection but am now wondering if it was due to wearing the mask for a prolonged period. As you're basically* just breathing in a ton of carbon dioxide every time you inhale.*


 How do you work this out? There's not really any capacity under the mask to store the air you breathe out, it just escapes out the sides or through the mask. What little we do breath back in, will only ever be a few % lower in oxygen than we breathed in, we don't use all the oxygen we take in.

Think about when you go snorkeling, all the air in the snorkel, will get sucked back in every time. I'd imagine that's more than you would take back in from wearing a mask, especially if you're using one of those wired full face snorkel masks. Never heard people saying that's bad for you.

Edit - it's not the lack of oxygen that makes you want to breathe it's the build up of co2, your body would just up your breathing pace to adjust to what's going on.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Their purpose isn't necessarily to stop you catching it but to prevent you passing it on through coughs, sneezes and vapour on your breath. It essentially reduces the distance any of those would travel.


 Yeah but I'd be interested in @wylde99 thoughts on this as one minute the anti maskers are claiming that masks do nothing to prevent the spread yet a minute later they are claiming that they trap co2 and viruses. It's one or the other. if they don't work then they don't trap co2 etc. If they trap co2 then the masks must be working.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> This is definitely a concern.
> 
> I had a funny turn last week, I basically went dizzy as fook and passed out in the bathroom during the night. Was very lucky I crashed into a cabinet and the noise and impact brought me to, otherwise I would have hit the deck and probably mashed myself up to fook.
> 
> ...


 I've worn much harsher masks than required at the mo for over 8hrs q day for months on end and never had a problem other than walking round shops after work with the outline of the mask squashed into my face.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> How do you work this out? There's not really any capacity under the mask to store the air you breathe out, it just escapes out the sides or through the mask. What little we do breath back in, will only ever be a few % lower in oxygen than we breathed in, we don't use all the oxygen we take in.
> 
> Think about when you go snorkeling, all the air in the snorkel, will get sucked back in every time. I'd imagine that's more than you would take back in from wearing a mask, especially if you're using one of those wired full face snorkel masks. Never heard people saying that's bad for you.


 Just common sense really. It's pretty obvious you're inhaling a lot more of what you've just breathed out(carbon dioxide) when wearing these masks as opposed to when you're not wearing one.

When you're sitting around the poker table everyone is trying to pull their masks down off their nose but the dealers insist you keep them over your nose. So it's pretty obvious most people are feeling their breathing is restricted/uncomfortable wearing them for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> I've worn much harsher masks than required at the mo for over 8hrs q day for months on end and never had a problem other than walking round shops after work with the outline of the mask squashed into my face.


 Yeh I dunno. I can only speak from my own experience. Also the masks most of us are wearing at present are just cheap sh1t. I have one that supposedly has a filter on one side. But it's still just cheap Chinese sh1t.

Possibly more expensive/decent quality specialist type masks will not restrict normal breathing as much.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Really surprised this thread has lasted so long.

Dont all UKM members live on private Islands with a flock of playboy bunnies on tap and a string of flunkies at their beck and call to attend to their every need and want alongside super human powers to deter all known viruses which will enable them to achieve immortality?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Coming from my experience that has to wear one for a 10 hour shift. It's okay to wear them to go to the shops but it's not right wearing them for a prolong amount of time. I end up getting a bit of a soar throat at the end of day


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh I dunno. I can only speak from my own experience. Also the masks most of us are wearing at present are just cheap sh1t. I have one that supposedly has a filter on one side. But it's still just cheap Chinese sh1t.
> 
> Possibly more expensive/decent quality specialist type masks will not restrict normal breathing as much.


 The ones with filter, filter the air on the way in but let all of the breath out on the way out. They are defeating the current objective (to prevent you spreading the virus) but their is no way the CO's will be building up in those (and only minutely in any others). Hospital workers workers have worn them for years and they're not falling down all over the place.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Strange how fast science can change.

Govt and scientific commentary in April was as follows -

Professor Jonathan Van-Tam said that, while the practice seemed "wired into" some southeast Asian cultures, there was no evidence it helped stop the spread of Covid-19.

And...

During the government's latest coronavirus briefing, the *Deputy Chief Medical Officer* addressed questions about whether people in the UK should be wearing face masks.

*Professor Jonathan Van Tam said he does not believe healthy people wearing them would reduce the spread of the disease in the UK*, saying "what matters now is social distancing".




03 Apr 2020

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-52153145/coronavirus-we-do-not-recommend-face-masks-for-general-wearing


"*There is no evidence of general wearing of face masks by the public who are well affects the spread of the disease in our society" - Professor Jonathan Van Tam *03 Apr 2020

However, I do recognise that we do have more insight into these matters that this ill-informed individual.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

People are too compliant now, all this s**t wouldn't fly back in the day


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> The ones with filter, filter the air on the way in but let all of the breath out on the way out. They are defeating the current objective (to prevent you spreading the virus) but their is no way the CO's will be building up in those (and only minutely in any others). Hospital workers workers have worn them for years and they're not falling down all over the place.


 Well I don't know how much difference there is between the masks we're wearing and the one the NHS staff wear but there appears to be quite a lot of peer reviewed data showing that N95 masks (medical ones?) reduce oxygen levels significantly when worn for prolonged periods. Especially in people other 35.

The fella in Sweden Anders Tegnell also reckons there is no science supporting the assertion that face masks have a positive effect combating this type of virus and TBH I tend to trust his opinion more than the majority of so called experts.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

For anyone interested in how so many people came to believe so much shite, set your recorders to record PBS America at 8.35pm next Friday. The show is called The United States of Conspiracy and it is predominantly about a buffoon called Alex Jones. He's the guy that thinks up all the stuff Wylde et al regurgitate as 'facts'. It's already aired in America so is available as a torrent if anyone (illegally) wants to watch it sooner. It's a really interesting watch which Wylde will no doubt tell us is a whitewash by the New World Order, lizards or Hilary Clinton.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Well I don't know how much difference there is between the masks we're wearing and the one the NHS staff wear but there appears to be quite a lot of peer reviewed data showing that N95 masks (medical ones?) reduce oxygen levels significantly when worn for prolonged periods. Especially in people other 35.
> 
> The fella in Sweden Anders Tegnell also reckons there is no science supporting the assertion that face masks have a positive effect combating this type of virus and TBH I tend to trust his opinion more than the majority of so called experts.


 I went to the hospital yesterday and there were less people wearing masks in there than the local supermarket, most of them the nurses and doctors who worked there. Make of that what you will but none seemed concerned with either getting infected or killing granny while wandering about without one.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Does anyone fancy a sword fight!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> Coming from my experience that has to wear a strap on dildo for a 10 hour shift. It's okay to wear them to go to the shops but it's not right wearing them for a prolong amount of time. I end up getting a bit of a soar throat at the end of day


 I always knew you were weird bro.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jesus christ. Mates in the north just posted this. Imagine being told you have to be inside by 10 lmfao










So basically all the decent spots close at 10 now. So fortunate my birthday wasn't in these bullshit times


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

KETONES said:


> Does anyone fancy a sword fight!!


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

I am waiting to see what happens after 31st October, I am still furloughed as I work in the entertainment sector. I have friends who work in the travel who are in the same situation which sucks.

As far as wearing a mask I have mixed opinions on whether it works or not, I wear when needed, keep my distance where possible.

Everyone has a choice in what they do concerning this whole mess, and if anything it reminds me that even before this all started how much everyone is only interested in themselves rather than being tolerant and trying to help one another.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Here's one for all you lemmingheads that believe all the sh1te that wearing face masks for prolonged periods doesn't lower oxygen levels

*"Objectives: *This study was undertaken to evaluate whether the surgeons' oxygen saturation of hemoglobin was affected by the surgical mask or not during major operations.

*Methods: *Repeated measures, longitudinal and prospective observational study was performed on 53 surgeons using a pulse oximeter pre and postoperatively.

*Results: *Our study revealed a decrease in the oxygen saturation of arterial pulsations (SpO2) and a slight increase in pulse rates compared to preoperative values in all surgeon groups. The decrease was more prominent in the surgeons aged over 35.

*Conclusions: *Considering our findings, pulse rates of the surgeon's increase and SpO2 decrease after the first hour. This early change in SpO2 may be either due to the facial mask or the operational stress. Since a very small decrease in saturation at this level, reflects a large decrease in PaO2, our findings may have a clinical value for the health workers and the surgeons."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/18500410/

So every single surgeon had lower bood oxygen after wearing a surgical mask during surgery. No wonder I fookin fainted after wearing one for 5+ hours!

Yet we have all this BS in the media categorically telling people that wearing masks has absolutely zero potential health implications. Since the beginning of this scamdemic they've been literally rewriting science with utter BS as they go.

And there's a good few other peer reviewed studies that show the same thing.

It's logical common sense really. If wearing a mask doesn't inhibit your oxygen intake, why are people with existing respiratory diseases exempt? If there's no chance of oxygen intake being reduced.

Furthermore there's really no scientific evidence that wearing masks does anything to stop the spread of this type of virus anyway!

Anyway lemmingheads you keep "saving lives" by wearing your masks and continue to be good little hamsters running around your hamster wheel.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I went to the hospital yesterday and there were less people wearing masks in there than the local supermarket, most of them the nurses and doctors who worked there. Make of that what you will but none seemed concerned with either getting infected or killing granny while wandering about without one.


 Oh yeh the old "you're killing all the old people" guilt trip bllx.

But no one seems to care that the NHS were sending covid positive patients from hospitals back to old people homes!

But we should all feel really ashamed because we met up with someone outside our fookin bubble . Whatever the fook that even means


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Seriously f**k this government. This is all being directed down on them. One world government and we are fu**ing complying.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Here's one for all you lemmingheads that believe all the sh1te that wearing face masks for prolonged periods doesn't lower oxygen levels
> 
> *"Objectives: *This study was undertaken to evaluate whether the surgeons' oxygen saturation of hemoglobin was affected by the surgical mask or not during major operations.
> 
> ...


 This is based of the same study wylde tried pulling out before. If you read the whole conclusion, the co2 levels of the surgeons correct themselves after the first hour, so 5 hours of wearing a mask won't be an issue. Also it does not make a statement as to why the co2 levels drop. As you'd expect when a surgeon is about to cut someone open, his heart rate goes up. Is that because he's wearing a mask or because he could kill someone. The study does not specify which, only that the levels go back to normal.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> This is based of the same study wylde tried pulling out before. If you read the whole conclusion, the co2 levels of the surgeons correct themselves after the first hour, so 5 hours of wearing a mask won't be an issue. Also it does not make a statement as to why the co2 levels drop. As you'd expect when a surgeon is about to cut someone open, his heart rate goes up. Is that because he's wearing a mask or because he could kill someone. The study does not specify which, only that the levels go back to normal.


 It states that oxygen levels (not co2) drop after an hour. Please direct me to the bit where it says when surgeons continue wearing the mask past the 1hr mark oxygen levels normalize. As I can't find that bit anywhere???

They have to state they can't be certain whether the oxygen drop is caused by the masks or stress because they were unable to test on surgeons not wearing masks. So they don't have a control group , due to all operations requiring surgeons to wear masks.

But it's really a bit of a stretch to believe that it was stress rather the face covering that causes the oxygen drop. But hey we're all free to believe what we want I guess.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

My wife works at a school, got an email from them yesterday, basically warning of a potential two week lock down in October. It's a bit worrying for the kids isn't it? All this time off, majority of them are fu**ing about on the Xbox all day (I'd have been just as bad to be fair).


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

EpicSquats said:


> I always knew you were weird bro.


 Epic for Prime Minister!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

My sister in law works in a hospital in Manchester, so does my niece, my niece's friend who works at the hospital was feeling a little off colour, her boss told her to get tested for covid, while she was waiting for the test that was over an hour wait, she thought fcuk it I cant be arsed waiting, a week later she got a text saying she has tested positive for covid.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> *It states that oxygen levels* *(not co2)* drop after an hour. Please direct me to the bit where it says when surgeons continue wearing the mask past the 1hr mark oxygen levels normalize. As I can't find that bit anywhere???
> 
> They have to state they can't be certain whether the oxygen drop is caused by the masks or stress because they were unable to test on surgeons not wearing masks. So they don't have a control group , due to all operations requiring surgeons to wear masks.
> 
> But it's really a bit of a stretch to believe that it was stress rather the face covering that causes the oxygen drop. But hey we're all free to believe what we want I guess.


 So that completely blows the argument about increased co2 that the conspiracy nuts bang on a about.

Considering our findings, this is the first clinical inves-
tigation reporting a decrease in blood O2
saturation and an 
increase in pulse rates of the surgeons after the operations 
due to surgical mask usage. This change in SpO2
may be 
either due to the facial mask or the operational stress, since 
similar changes were observed in the group performing 
surgery without a mask. However, it cannot be decided 
whether stress plays any role on the late changes, namely 
pulse rate increase and SpO2
level decrease; since surgeons 
are not allowed to perform major surgery without a facial 
mask in most institutions.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> It states that oxygen levels (not co2) drop after an hour. Please direct me to the bit where it says when surgeons continue wearing the mask past the 1hr mark oxygen levels normalize. As I can't find that bit anywhere???
> 
> They have to state they can't be certain whether the oxygen drop is caused by the masks or stress because they were unable to test on surgeons not wearing masks. So they don't have a control group , due to all operations requiring surgeons to wear masks.
> 
> But it's really a bit of a stretch to believe that it was stress rather the face covering that causes the oxygen drop. But hey we're all free to believe what we want I guess.


 Lol you can explain all you want but until there forced to do a working shift in one they'll never understand. Your oxygen is definitely restricted wearing one because it's not a gas mask with a proper filtration unit on it. I'm pretty sure surgeons don't wear them all day this is probably the first time that they've been worn for at least 8 hours those hours start adding up making you become light headed. There's a reason why everyone hates wearing one where I work


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My sister in law works in a hospital in Manchester, so does my niece, my niece's friend who works at the hospital was feeling a little off colour, her boss told her to get tested for covid, while she was waiting for the test that was over an hour wait, she thought fcuk it I cant be arsed waiting, a week later she got a text saying she has tested positive for covid.


 Lol no way


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Jackoffblades said:


> Lol no way


 Way lol


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> So that completely blows the argument about increased co2 that the conspiracy nuts bang on a about.
> 
> Considering our findings, this is the first clinical inves-
> tigation reporting a decrease in blood O2
> ...


 It does not blow that argument at all. Not in any shape or form !!!

The study shows a drop in blood oxygen levels for all surgeons.

Co2 is carbon dioxide, and other studies actually suggest wearing face coverings increases the "rebreathing" of Co2.

So a double whammy, if you will. Increased co2 and reduced oxygen.

The bolded is what |I said in my previous post. They can't categorically say the masks caused the oxygen drop as there was no control group, as surgeons are always required to wear masks during operations.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> It does not blow that argument out of the water in any shape form !!!
> 
> The study shows a drop in blood oxygen levels for all surgeons.
> 
> ...


 But that fact when performing minor surgery without a mask, the same drop was recorded. What does that tell you?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BUFFMAN said:


> My wife works at a school, got an email from them yesterday, basically warning of a potential two week lock down in October. It's a bit worrying for the kids isn't it? All this time off, majority of them are fu**ing about on the Xbox all day (I'd have been just as bad to be fair).


 Maybe the government will eventually have to work out a way to teach students from home. The real problem with that is helping the kids who don't understand the lesson and need things explained to them. I think it's probably easier to help kids in a classroom setting.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> But that fact when performing minor surgery without a mask, the same drop was recorded. What does that tell you?


 Please highlight where it says surgeons experienced a similar drop in blood oxygen when not wearing masks?

And please highlight (what you claimed earlier) where it states after one hour of wearing a mask, surgeons' blood oxygen levels normalized.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

EpicSquats said:


> Maybe the government will eventually have to work out a way to teach students from home. The real problem with that is helping the kids who don't understand the lesson and need things explained to them. *I think it's probably easier to help kids in a classroom setting.*


 Kids also need to socialise to teach them the basic skills of human interaction. That won't be developed be remote learning.

Uni is different, and perhaps collage too, but below that, they need to be in classrooms with a teacher IMO.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Denied said:


> Considering our findings, this is the first clinical inves-
> tigation reporting a decrease in blood O2
> saturation and an
> increase in pulse rates of the surgeons after the operations
> ...





MickeyE said:


> Please highlight where it says surgeons experienced a similar drop in blood oxygen when not wearing masks?
> 
> And please highlight (what you claimed earlier) where it states after one hour of wearing a mask, surgeons' blood oxygen levels normalized.


----------



## squeezemyhernia (Aug 6, 2020)

KETONES said:


> Does anyone fancy a sword fight!!


 Ill get my skinny katana out


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Surely if this mask issue was a real thing the medical community would have picked up on surgeons and theatre staff collapsing here there and everywhere or getting brain damage or living shorter lives. But none of that happens. Trying to prove some tiny rise in CO2 is meaningless because it causes no problems. In fact expelled breath often saves the lives of people who have had a cardiac arrest via CPR (kiss of life). If it was that toxic it would hardly be saving them would it? And Japan has worn them socially for years. Not a hint of an issue until the conspiracy gang started wanking about it.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Fair enough mate. I missed that bit

But take a look at the below graph from the same study which shows how mask induced deoxygenation increases the longer the duration worn as opposed to you saying oxygen levels normalize after 1 hour, and the study only goes up to 4 hours. So you could only assume that oxygen levels would continue to drop after that period also.









God knows what the long term health implications will be from wearing these things for prolonged periods but like with most things at the moment unless it's Covid our great leaders couldn't give a fuk about any other health issues or problems.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Fair enough mate. I missed that bit
> 
> But take a look at the below graph from the same study which shows how mask induced deoxygenation increases the longer the duration worn as opposed to you saying oxygen levels normalize after 1 hour. In fact oxygen levels reduce further the longer the mask is worn and the study only goes up to 4 hours. So you could only assume that oxygen levels would continue to drop after that period also.
> 
> ...


 The graph shows a 1% drop. Still way above dangerous levels. As has been mentioned before, there are many people who have worn these for prolonged periods at work, without any noticeable effects, so the odd long stint and 20 minutes in the shops everyday isn't going to make any difference. 4 hours in a casino and it won't have dropped 1%

But I think we can both agree, casino's pretty much suck at the minute.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Surely if this mask issue was a real thing the medical community would have picked up on surgeons and theatre staff collapsing here there and everywhere or getting brain damage or living shorter lives. But none of that happens. Trying to prove some tiny rise in CO2 is meaningless because it causes no problems. In fact expelled breath often saves the lives of people who have had a cardiac arrest via CPR (kiss of life). If it was that toxic it would hardly be saving them would it? And Japan has worn them socially for years. Not a hint of an issue until the conspiracy gang started wanking about it.


 Funny you should mention Japan. Study below (in Japan) showed wearing masks showed no benefit in combating the common cold(a type of coronavirus)

And interestingly enough the group in the mask group experienced significantly more headaches than the non mask group....hmmmm

*Results: *Thirty-two health care workers completed the study, resulting in 2464 subject days. There were 2 colds during this time period, 1 in each group. Of the 8 symptoms recorded daily, subjects in the mask group were significantly more likely to experience headache during the study period (P < .05). Subjects living with children were more likely to have high cold severity scores over the course of the study.

*"Conclusion: *Face mask use in health care workers has not been demonstrated to provide benefit in terms of cold symptoms or getting colds. A larger study is needed to definitively establish noninferiority of no mask use."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/19216002/

Only reason they've got us wearing masks around like twats is so we all remember we're still in mortal danger.

When you walk into a shop and everyone is wearing one it's hard to forget we're still "under seige" and battling against the greatest threat since ww2!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> The graph shows a 1% drop. Still way above dangerous levels. As has been mentioned before, there are many people who have worn these for prolonged periods at work, without any noticeable effects, so the odd long stint and 20 minutes in the shops everyday isn't going to make any difference. 4 hours in a casino and it won't have dropped 1%
> 
> But I think we can both agree, casino's pretty much suck at the minute.


 TBH I doubt either us is qualified to say what the long term effects are of continually dropping your blood oxygen by 1%, especially when the study says even a small drop in ps02(blood oxygen) leads to a large drop in pa02 (partial pressure of oxygen in the blood...)

And I don't really fancy being one of the guinea pigs that finds out!

TBH I'm enjoying some of the changes in the Casino, I only play poker, no pit games and they've cut the table sizes from 9 players to 7, which I much prefer. If it wasn't for having to wear the stupid masks for hours on end, it'd great really.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> TBH I doubt either us is qualified to say what the long term effects are of continually dropping your blood oxygen by 1%, especially when the study says even a small drop in ps02(blood oxygen) leads to a large drop in pa02 (partial pressure of oxygen in the blood...)
> 
> And I don't really fancy being one of the guinea pigs that finds out!
> 
> TBH I'm enjoying some of the changes in the Casino, I only play poker, no pit games and they've cut the table sizes from 9 players to 7, which I much prefer. If it wasn't for having to wear the stupid masks for hours on end, it'd great really.


 Were not but the fact, it's not even dropping anywhere near the range of what it would when exercising, would suggest absolutely no harm at all and as I've said your body regulates itself, if you need more oxygen or less co2, you'll breath quicker or heart rate will adjust.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Oxygen, no oxygen, too much, too little. What ever.... ( overly simplistic but you get the point)

But masks don't work in preventing Covid.

Why are people ignoring this fact?

These are the words from the Deputy Chief Medical Officer. This s**t is NOT from a Facebook meme.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Only reason they've got us wearing masks around like twats is so we all remember we're still in mortal danger.
> 
> When you walk into a shop and everyone is wearing one it's hard to forget we're still "under seige" and battling against the greatest threat since ww2!


 This is bang on the money. Keep pushing the narrative.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Were not but the fact, it's not even dropping anywhere near the range of what it would when exercising, would suggest absolutely no harm at all and as I've said your body regulates itself, if you need more oxygen or less co2, you'll breath quicker or heart rate will adjust.


 There's also a fair amount of data showing that people wearing face masks for prolonged periods also frequently report suffering from  headaches. My guess would be from increased co2 (but just a guess)

One thing I'm certain of though anything that causes frequent headaches is unlikely to be very healthy in the long term!

*Conclusions: *Healthcare providers may develop headaches following the use of the N95 face-mask. Shorter duration of face-mask wear may reduce the frequency and severity of these headaches.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16441251/

Since COVID-19 outbreak, 42/46 (91.3%) of respondents with pre-existing headache diagnosis either "agreed" or "strongly agreed" that the increased PPE usage had affected the control of their background headaches, which affected their level of work performance.

*Conclusion: *Most healthcare workers develop de novo PPE-associated headaches or exacerbation of their pre-existing headache disorders.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32232837/

And from what I'm reading there's not really any conclusive evidence that wearing these masks is even doing any good anyway.

Study below showed no difference in wound infection rates with or without surgical teams wearing masks.

*"Main results: *Three trials were included, involving a total of 2113 participants. There was no statistically significant difference in infection rates between the masked and unmasked group in any of the trials.

*Authors' conclusions: *From the limited results it is unclear whether the wearing of surgical face masks by members of the surgical team has any impact on surgical wound infection rates for patients undergoing clean surgery."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/24532167/

So we're basically being forced to do something that studies show could be detrimental to our health (wearing face masks) , when studies also show that it's very possible wearing them isn't doing anything at all to lower infection rates...so very possibly a lose/lose scenario.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

squeezemyhernia said:


> Ill get my skinny katana out


 Listen son I'm swinging a broad sword! :lol:


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

KETONES said:


> Listen son I'm swinging a broad sword! :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I really don't say these things to incite an argument but why are you still arguing for Masks, seriously?

Can't we just accept we are born to breath God's given fresh air, not to wear Masks, I don't understand how you can't see they aren't Healthy, I see Overweight Old people wearing fancy Masks that have no air ventilation, tight on their face... How is this Healthy walking around?

People with Breathing problems don't have to wear them, because they cause breathing problems.

Some of you really make me laugh, In that you only started wearing Masks when Mummy and Daddy Goverment told you too, if you cared, and thought they helped reduce tje spread pf infection, something the CDC and the Science changed their minds on, you would of been wearing them from the start, and you will always wear one when around people as the nornal Flu kills Millions a year and always has!

They will Mandate them to wear leaving your house soon, and Lemmings will actually Obey.

London will be going into a second Lockdown very soon, hope none of you are badly effected.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I really don't say these things to incite an argument but why are you still arguing for Masks, seriously?
> 
> Can't we just accept we are born to breath God's given fresh air, not to wear Masks, I don't understand how you can't see they aren't Healthy, I see Overweight Old people wearing fancy Masks that have no air ventilation, tight on their face... How is this Healthy walking around?
> 
> ...


 This is what worries me. My wife works at a school, she had an email the other day, saying to prepare for another lockdown in October. That's fine for her, she'll get paid (from the magic money tree the government must have). However my place of work is already really struggling, and I feel this would be the final nail. I am absolutely dreading another lockdown (because lets be honest, it will probably be more than two weeks). Not to mention the gyms would probably close again.

Very worrying times @wylde99


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Watching SKY news this morning and looking at some of the newspaper headlines. There's definitely another push to ramp up the fear.

If only we'd stuck to the Sweden approach. They now have one of the lowest infection rates in Europe, even lower than their Nordic neighbours.

As their chief scientist said from the start they have implemented sustainable measures that can be kept up for as long as necessary and they do not recommend wearing masks, as they say there's no science that suggests they're worthwhile.

All this locking down, opening up, locking down opening back up ,ad nauseum, along with all the other draconian measures are just not practically sustainable.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Watching SKY news this morning and looking at some of the newspaper headlines. There's definitely another push to ramp up the fear.
> 
> If only we'd stuck to the Sweden approach. They now have one of the lowest infection rates in Europe, even lower than their Nordic neighbours.
> 
> ...


 I think if there is another full national lockdown, there will be a lot of rioting, people have had enough.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BUFFMAN said:


> I think if there is another full national lockdown, *there will be a lot of rioting*, people have had enough.


 I doubt it. The majority of the lemmings are so dumbed down and apathetic at this point, they'd go along with just about anything our great leaders tell us we need to do.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> I doubt it. *The majority of the lemmings are so dumbed down and apathetic at this point*, they'd go along with just about anything our great leaders tell us we need to do.


 one thing that this "pandemic" has taught me is how weak minded and feeble most people are.

I just hope we never have to go to war cos we'd be f**ked with this bunch of pussies, too scared to catch a cold.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> one thing that this "pandemic" has taught me is how weak minded and feeble most people are.
> 
> I just hope we never have to go to war cos we'd be f**ked with this bunch of pussies, too scared to catch a cold.


 I know what you mean mate.

My nan is 90 years old, and has just gotten on with it. She's in Cyprus as we speak, visiting her sister for five weeks. Fair play to her, she's fit as a fiddle for a 90 year old. Her attitude is, I might not have long left, but I certainly will not spend what's left of it stuck in home. That generation is hard as nails! Now don't get me wrong, if people are old, vulnerable, don't want to risk it, have kids with rare illness or whatever, of course I do not object to them sheltering.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> I think if there is another full national lockdown, there will be a lot of rioting, people have had enough.


 And in what will no doubt be a great display of irony, I bet you a pound they will all be wearing masks. (And later asking mummy for some asprin for their imaginary headaches).

PS. Don't know about for anyone else but at the bottom of this thread for me is an advert to buy masks online.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Don't wanna riot but dont wanna sit back either, especially if another lockdown happens. I can't take that. And the worst thing is you can't even debate this topic because everyone wants to virtual-signal now - so people just say whatever nonsense it takes to look virtuous to their friends/family. Fake outrage.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Live anti covid protest going down right now


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

SwoleTip said:


> Live anti covid protest going down right now


 I hope the corona virus sees this and really takes note.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

HanCOCK is hell bent on the roll out of the Corona virus v$ccine regardless of the health outcomes. British taxpayers have funded pharmaceuticals to the tune of 100 Billion pounds so far.

They won't be putting 100 billion in the .gov vaccine damage unit that's for sure; you'll be on your own.

Much respect to Dr Michael Yeadon for speaking out against the machine. At least he remembers why he entered medicine. 
#firstdonoharm

Dear Mr Hancock,

I have a degree in Biochemistry & Toxicology & a research based PhD in pharmacology. I have spent 32years working in pharmaceutical R&D, mostly in new medicines for disorders of lung & skin. I was a VP at Pfizer & CEO of a biotech I founded (Ziarco - acquired by Novartis). I'm knowledgeable about new medicine R&D.
I have read the consultation document. I've rarely been as shocked & upset.

All vaccines against the SARS-COV-2 virus are by definition novel. No candidate vaccine has been in development for more than a few months.
If any such vaccine is approved for use under any circumstances that are not EXPLICITLY experimental, I believe that recipients are being misled to a criminal extent.

This is because there are precisely zero human volunteers for whom there could possibly be more than a few months past-dose safety information.
My concern does not arise because I have negative views about vaccines (I don't).

Instead, it's the very principle that politicians seem ready to waive that new medical interventions -

at this, incomplete state of development- should not be made available to subjects on anything other than an explicitly experimental basis. That's my concern.
And the reason for that concern is that it is not known what the safety profile will be, six months or a year or longer after dosing.
You have literally no data on this & neither does anyone else.

It isn't that I'm saying that unacceptable adverse effects will emerge after longer intervals after dosing. No: it is that you have no idea what will happen yet, despite this, you'll be creating the impression that you do.
Several of the vaccine candidates utilise novel technology which have not previously been used to create vaccines. There is therefore no long term safety data which can be pointed to in support of the notion that it's reasonable to expedite development & to waive absent safety information on this occasion.
I am suspicious of the motives of those proposing expedited use in the wider human population. We now understand who is at particularly elevated risk of morbidity & mortality from acquiring this virus. Volunteers from these groups only should be provided detailed information about risk / benefit, including the sole point I make here. Only if informed consent is given should any EXPERIMENTAL vaccine be used.
I don't trust you. You've not been straightforward & have behaved appallingly throughout this crisis. You're still doing it now, misleading about infection risk from young children. Why should I believe you in relation to experimental vaccines?

Dr Michael Yeadon.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> HanCOCK is hell bent on the roll out of the Corona virus v$ccine regardless of the health outcomes. British taxpayers have funded pharmaceuticals to the tune of 100 Billion pounds so far.
> 
> They won't be putting 100 billion in the .gov vaccine damage unit that's for sure; you'll be on your own.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry @Kazza61and @Denied will be along shortly to allay any unwarranted concerns regarding this wonderful life saving vaccine!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Don't worry @Kazza61and @Denied will be along shortly to allay any unwarranted concerns regarding this wonderful life saving vaccine!


 More than happy to leave those that don't want it to their own devices.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Closing cinemas down, man f**k this s**t man. I went cinema last month and everyone had seats well spaced out. Dont see the issue


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Don't worry @Kazza61and @Denied will be along shortly to allay any unwarranted concerns regarding this wonderful life saving vaccine!


 Also, can't see why half of this forum would be that worried. Half of the stuff they inject, swallow, smoke or snort goes through zero quality control before they do but they merrily crack on.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> Closing cinemas down, man f**k this s**t man. I went cinema last month and everyone had seats well spaced out. Dont see the issue


 Don't think they closed by choice did they - just not enough people were going to make them viable at the moment.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> Don't think they closed by choice did they - just not enough people were going to make them viable at the moment.


 I guess, but significantly less people still stemmed from covid. Covid has ruined my life :angry:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

This is the list of the 66 GPs who have signed a letter to Matt HanCOCK stating that the number of COVID19 deaths can...

"No longer be used as a unilateral measure of harm" and the government must consider the indirect harm being caused by lockdown decisions:

Dr Ellie Cannon
Dr Phil Hammond
Sir Sam Everington
Dr Rosemary Leonard
Dr Sarah Jarvis (big mask advocate) 
Dr Laurence Buckman
Dr Amir Khan
Dr Philippa Kayne
Dr Ayan Panja
Dr David Mass
Dr Jamie Green
Dr Sharon Raymond
Dr Murray Ellender
Dr Arun Ghosh
Dr Jamie Hynes
Dr Benjamin Bromilow
Dr Hannah Redhouse
Dr Kartik Modha
Dr Priyank Jani
Dr Sonali Kinra
Dr Stephanie de Giorgio
Dr Katie Musgrave
Dr Bintu Fashola
Dr Kenny Livingstone
Dr Martin Brunet
Dr Ehsan Alkizwini
Dr Birgit Curtis
Dr Kevan Ritchie
Dr Annie Lynch
Dr Satpal Singh Shekhawat
Dr Anthony James
Dr Sara Kayat
Dr Darren Simpson
Dr Michael Casey
Dr Bella Smith
Dr Laurence Gerlis
Dr Dan Bernstein
Dr Nicole Howse
Dr Gita Sunthankar
Dr Timothy Sephton
Dr Sandra Fenn
Dr Joanna Rose
Dr Caroline Rance
Dr Trefor Roscoe
Dr Richard Fieldhouse
Dr Catherine Maytum
Dr Yvonne Duthie
Dr Liz Reddy
Dr Adrian Wayne
Dr Nick Alexander
Dr Jamie Wallis
Dr Naomi Beer
Dr Neal Tucker
Dr Naureen Bhatti
Dr Kate Adams
Dr Phill Bennett-Richards
Dr Selvaseelan Selvarajah
Dr Ray Montague
Dr Graham Balin
Dr Salima Tariq
Dr Lina McHugh
Dr Phil Whitaker
Dr Sam Robinson
Dr Marion Mcnab
Dr Anna Cumisky
Dr Kathy Ryan

I am so pleased to see doctors stepping forward and voicing concerns. I sincerely hope they will be heard but if they are not, it will not be anything to do with the scale of the threat to public health. 
There is a plan and an agenda that is playing out that will unlikely be stopped by 66 GPs. 
I am however still grateful to them for shining further light on these atrocities.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

SwoleTip said:


> I guess, but significantly less people still stemmed from covid. Covid has ruined my life :angry:


 The power of propaganda. They learned a lot from the Soviets during the Cold War B)

Absolute majority of people in this world are already incredibly stupid in general and people of today are the weakest in the history of humanity. The ironic effect of The Long Peace. No massive wars, no famine, no hardships of the past, too much comfort and complacency in their lives. It doesn't take much to scare, brainwash and manipulate people like that.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Don't think they closed by choice did they - just not enough people were going to make them viable at the moment.


 Tbh my local Cineworld is Over £16. Upto £20 for 3D and 4DX etc. Bit of a Pricey evening out for a couple. A lot more for a family.

Maybe if it was abit cheaper, people would go more? Can't say I have much sympathy with them tbh. Netflix and all that has bound to have had an impact also (and that's before corona obviously).


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Pez189 said:


> Tbh my local Cineworld is Over £16. Upto £20 for 3D and 4DX etc. Bit of a Pricey evening out for a couple. A lot more for a family.
> 
> Maybe if it was abit cheaper, people would go more? Can't say I have much sympathy with them tbh. Netflix and all that has bound to have had an impact also (and that's before corona obviously).


 I used to get free tickets to cineworld 3 years ago from my phone network, miss that  .

They still do discounts here and there, just gotta look aroundd. my mate got me £3 tickets to Vue last month but that was preston.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Pez189 said:


> Tbh my local Cineworld is Over £16. Upto £20 for 3D and 4DX etc. Bit of a Pricey evening out for a couple. A lot more for a family.
> 
> Maybe if it was abit cheaper, people would go more? Can't say I have much sympathy with them tbh. Netflix and all that has bound to have had an impact also (and that's before corona obviously).


 Totally agree on that and the snacks and drinks are extortionate too. I also hate how many fvckers these days spend most of the movie staring at their phones and texting away furiously. I much prefer to watch at home these days. Nice to pause when I fancy a piss too rather than hold it in in case I miss anything.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

neverminder said:


> The power of propaganda. They learned a lot from the Soviets during the Cold War B)
> 
> Absolute majority of people in this world are already incredibly stupid in general and people of today are the weakest in the history of humanity. The ironic effect of The Long Peace. No massive wars, no famine, no hardships of the past, too much comfort and complacency in their lives. It doesn't take much to scare, brainwash and manipulate people like that.


 All very true. Its only going to get worse for future generations. They'll be the biggest soyboys of all time.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Interesting article in the Spectator about "covid hysteria"

The author describes how he recently had content taken down by YouTube because it went against the official WHO covid narrative .

Even though his content was based on a study conducted by scientists at Columbia University in the states.

So now even the mainstream being censored for going against the "official narrative"

Worrying times folks! No doubt the useful idiots and lemmings will quite happily sleep walk towards a full on 1984 style society, while shouting down and mocking anyone that attempts to resist.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.spectator.co.uk/article/the-covid-hysteria-is-getting-worse/amp


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

How the government pulled off the biggest hoax in history:

From the start of this scamdemic before the lockdown we was shown pictures/videos from China of people literally falling down dead in the streets. This was their first phase of the fear campaign.
Next phase was to completely shut down the country for a 2 week lockdown to flatten the curve and help the NHS. Everyone agreed to this as we was all scared for ourselves and our families lives. The government spent millions on behavioural psychologists and through a mass media fear strategy they had 5 months to work on us. So from 2 weeks to suddenly being 5 months they had all the time they needed.
We had it rammed down our throats 24/7 about hospitals being full, so many dying and the NHS struggling.
How the psychology worked was through pictures and videos mainly by actors or dummies, slogans being used, inflated death stats by doctors being paid to put COVID-19 on all death certs, baffling people with stats and scientific data and language that none of us will understand and politicians (we trusted) regularly taking behind a podium pretending to be working on behalf of the people.

So through fear and so many people being scared and brainwashed into thinking something is so scary out there that will kill them, they then were able to bring out their draconian control tactics which most people are going along with. 
Now they are still trying to ram the fear down our throats through people that have tested positive with a test that was never designed to use for any virus. They have amplified the test to 45 times to pick up small particles of your dna which can detect a cold you had months ago. There is still no evidence that this virus actually exists.

The facts are that many old people die each year of the common flu if they have other health conditions but we never hear about them. This virus is nothing more than influenza made to look like a deadly disease.
This is the biggest scam in history and I even fell for it at first as its genius how they have pulled it off.

The people involved need to be held accountable for crimes against humanity and I will not stop until justice has been served. 
My heart goes out to all the innocent people that have died because of this scam and the ones that will die in the future unless we all stop this now

Stand up and say no more because this tyranny will get a lot worse until all your freedoms have been taken away from you. We have a powerful immune system that will fight of any bugs that come along.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8806067/Boriss-dad-FINALLY-gets-message-Stanley-Johnson-wears-mask-Tube.html

Haha!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8806067/Boriss-dad-FINALLY-gets-message-Stanley-Johnson-wears-mask-Tube.html
> 
> Haha!


 You next @wylde99


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> You next @wylde99


 Covid deniers who are refusing to wear masks are also refusing to be tested. That pretty much means that all new positive cases are from people who have been wearing masks and socially distancing at all times and getting tested multiple times because boris said so.

Kind of answers the question to whether these work or not...

Or the tests are just not 100% true!


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> Covid deniers who are refusing to wear masks are also refusing to be tested. That pretty much means that all new positive cases are from people who have been wearing masks and socially distancing at all times and getting tested multiple times because boris said so.
> 
> Kind of answers the question to whether these work or not...
> 
> Or the tests are just not 100% true!


 there is some truth in your statement for once haha.

I just cant figure out why they arn't just holding their hands up and saying " OK WE PANICKED AND f**ked UP". was clear from that start this was main stream & social media driven panic.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Covid deniers who are refusing to wear masks are also refusing to be tested.


 Not all of 'em....

https://www.wymt.com/2020/08/12/from-hoax-to-home-isolation-former-covid-denier-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Baz-- said:


> there is some truth in your statement for once haha.
> 
> I just cant figure out why they arn't just holding their hands up and saying " OK WE PANICKED AND f**ked UP". was clear from that start this was main stream & social media driven panic.


 Government admitting they made the mistake of the century and fuсked up the economy for no reason? Yeah, I can definitely see that happening.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

neverminder said:


> Government admitting they made the mistake of the century and fuсked up the economy for no reason? Yeah, I can definitely see that happening.


 Haha fair shout.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> HanCOCK is hell bent on the roll out of the Corona virus v$ccine regardless of the health outcomes. British taxpayers have funded pharmaceuticals to the tune of 100 Billion pounds so far.
> 
> They won't be putting 100 billion in the .gov vaccine damage unit that's for sure; you'll be on your own.
> 
> ...


 Imagine if taking the vaccine is mandatory. I remember when they were first talking about a vaccine and all scientists agreed it would take years to make a vaccine and that if it was made in a years time it will would be the world record for fastest made vaccine by a big margin and it can't be done anyway


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> Imagine if taking the vaccine is mandatory. I remember when they were first talking about a vaccine and all scientists agreed it would take years to make a vaccine and that if it was made in a years time it will would be the world record for fastest made vaccine by a big margin and it can't be done anyway


 Not beyond the realms of possibility that it will be mandatory.

More likely scenario is that you will need to evidence you have had it to engage in typical day to activities - public transport. shops, restaurants, getting on planes.

People are already getting to used to recording their details via the track and trace app, so not a great leap to have some sort of app or similar which verifies you have been vaccinated.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Not all of 'em....
> 
> https://www.wymt.com/2020/08/12/from-hoax-to-home-isolation-former-covid-denier-tests-positive-for-coronavirus/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

When will Matt Hancock learn what a false-positive rate of 'less than 1%' actually means?

If 100,000 people are tested and the false-positive rate is 0.8% (that's the correct figure, NOT his vague 'less than 1%') that means 0.8% of those 100,000 tests are false-positives results.

0.8% of 100,000 tests = 800 false-positives results.

So until the infection rate rises above 800 cases for every 100,000 people tested, that means there are NO infectious cases at all.

This is what happens when someone with absolutely no training or experience in Health and Social Care becomes Secretary of State for Health and Social Care.

The COVID-19 'pandemic' is already over, but the Secretary of State for Health and Social Care is so incompetent that he's not even aware of it!


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> When will Matt Hancock learn what a false-positive rate of 'less than 1%' actually means?
> 
> If 100,000 people are tested and the false-positive rate is 0.8% (that's the correct figure, NOT his vague 'less than 1%') that means 0.8% of those 100,000 tests are false-positives results.
> 
> ...


 As always, you don't understand what you've cut and pasted. If they carry out 100,000 tests and 800 of them test positive. 8 of those positive tests will be false positives.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> As always, you don't understand what you've cut and pasted. If they carry out 100,000 tests and 800 of them test positive. 8 of those positive tests will be false positives.


 As always, you nit pick pointless arguments, distracting from the point this is an absolute insanity this is carrying on without major push back, apply your detective work for the many holes in this Scamdemic and actually help your fellow man.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> When will Matt Hancock learn what a false-positive rate of 'less than 1%' actually means?
> 
> If 100,000 people are tested and the false-positive rate is 0.8% (that's the correct figure, NOT his vague 'less than 1%') that means 0.8% of those 100,000 tests are false-positives results.
> 
> ...


 Surely you mean that out of every 100,000 positive tests, 800 will be a false positive.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.bitchute.com/video/XOxDM6vOeM1u/


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Andy burnham wants to shut down the north... says it all really, lefty tw4t


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

mal said:


> Andy burnham wants to shut down the north... says it all really, lefty tw4t


 Where did you get that from? As far as I can see is he is saying he will only support the government's proposed 3 tier lockdown arrangements if the following "5 key" conditions are met:



Clear thresholds for entry/exit from the different tiers


The ability for local areas in tiers 2 and 3 to request local control of the Test and Trace system, with resources transferring from the national system


Agreed levels of extra financial support for councils in tiers 2 and 3


A package of support for local businesses affected by local restrictions


A local furlough scheme where businesses are required to close


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Where did you get that from? As far as I can see is he is saying he will only support the government's proposed 3 tier lockdown arrangements if the following "5 key" conditions are met:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 3 tier lockdown with 5 key conditions ...sounds great!

Can't wait for it to reach my area!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

neverminder said:


> The power of propaganda. They learned a lot from the Soviets during the Cold War B)
> 
> Absolute* majority of people in this world are already incredibly stupid* in general and* people of today are the weakest in the history* of humanity. The ironic effect of The Long Peace. No massive wars, no famine, no hardships of the past, too much comfort and complacency in their lives. It doesn't take much to scare, brainwash and manipulate people like that.


 and most of them are here on ukm, too scared to catch a cold and so stupid they believe they're actually saving lives by wearing a soggy bit of cloth on their face and leaving the pub early.


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> and most of them are here on ukm, too scared to catch a cold and so stupid they believe they're actually saving lives by wearing a soggy bit of cloth on their face and leaving the pub early.


 Lol, go on then hardman. Go to the pub and refuse to leave at 10. Make a video to show us how clever you are.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

(Reposted)

URGENT! This is one of the most important posts I have ever made, please read it. I have written a transcript of the highlights from Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson's recent extremely pressing video message, that was translated on-air from German into English by Claudia Stauber.

Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson MD, PhD is a Consultant Neurologist and Neurophysiologist with a PhD in Pharmacology, with special interest in neurotoxicology, environmental medicine, neuroregeneration and neuroplasticity. This is what she has to say about masks and their effects on our brains:

"The rebreathing of our exhaled air will without a doubt create oxygen deficiency and a flooding of carbon dioxide. We know that the human brain is very sensitive to oxygen depravation. There are nerve cells for example in the hippocampus, that can't be longer than 3 minutes without oxygen - they cannot survive. 
The acute warning symptoms are headaches, drowsiness, dizziness, issues in concentration, slowing down of the reaction time - reactions of the cognitive system.

However, when you have chronic oxygen depravation, all of those symptoms disappear, because you get used to it. But your efficiency will remain impaired and the undersupply of oxygen in your brain continues to progress.

We know that neurodegenerative diseases take years to decades to develop. If today you forget your phone number, the breakdown in your brain would have already started 20 or 30 years ago.

While you're thinking, that you have gotten used to wearing your mask and rebreathing your own exhaled air, the degenerative processes in your brain are getting amplified as your oxygen deprivation continues.

The second problem is that the nerve cells in your brain are unable to divide themselves normally. So in case our governments will generously allow as to get rid of the masks and go back to breathing oxygen freely again in a few months, the lost nerve cells will no longer be regenerated. What is gone is gone.

- - - I do not wear a mask, I need my brain to think. I want to have a clear head when I deal with my patients, and not be in a carbon dioxide induced anaesthesia.

- - - There is no unfounded medical exemption from face masks because oxygen deprivation is dangerous for every single brain. It must be the free decision of every human being whether they want to wear a mask that is absolutely ineffective to protect themselves from a virus.

For children and adolescents, masks are an absolute no-no. Children and adolescents have an extremely active and adaptive immune system and they need a constant interaction with the microbiome of the Earth. Their brain is also incredibly active, as it is has so much to learn. The child's brain, or the youth's brain is thirsting for oxygen. The more metabolically active the organ is, the more oxygen it requires. In children and adolescents every organ is metabolically active.

To deprive a child's or an adolescent's brain from oxygen, or to restrict it in any way, is not only dangerous to their health, it is absolutely criminal. Oxygen deficiency inhibits the development of the brain, and the damage that has taken place as a result CANNOT be reversed.

The child needs the brain to learn, and the brain needs oxygen to function. We don't need a clinical study for that. This is simple, indisputable physiology. Conscious and purposely induced oxygen deficiency is an absolutely deliberate health hazard, and an absolute medical contraindication.

An absolute medical contraindication in medicine means that this drug, this therapy, this method or measure should not be used - is not allowed to be used. To coerce an entire population to use an absolute medical contraindication by force, there must be definite and serious reasons for this, and the reasons must be presented to competent interdisciplinary and independent bodies to be verified and authorised.

When in ten years, dementia is going to increase exponentially, and the younger generations couldn't reach their god-given potential, it won't help to say "we didn't need the masks".

- - - How can a veterinarian, a software distributer, a business man, an electrical car manufacturer and a physicist decided on matters regarding the health of the entire population? Please dear colleagues, we all have to wake up.

I know how damaging oxygen depravation is for the brain, cardiologist knows it for the heart, the pulmonologist knows it for the lungs. Oxygen deprivation damages every single organ.

Where are our health departments, our health insurance, our medical associations? It would have been their duty to be vehemently against the lockdown and to stop it and stop it from the very beginning.

Why do the medical boards give punishments to doctors who give people exemptions? Does the person or the doctor seriously have to prove that oxygen depravation harms people? What kind of medicine are our doctors and medical associations representing?

Who is responsible for this crime? The ones who want to enforce it? The ones who let it happen and play along, or the ones who don't prevent it?

- - - It's not about masks, it's not about viruses, it's certainly not about your health. It is about much much more. I am not participating. I am not afraid.

- - - You can notice, they are already taking our air to breathe. The imperative of the hour is personal responsibility. We are responsible for what we think, not the media. We are responsible for what we do, not our superiors. We are responsible for our health, not the World Health Organisation. And we are responsible for what happens in our country, not the government."


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> (Reposted)
> 
> URGENT! This is one of the most important posts I have ever made, please read it. I have written a transcript of the highlights from Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson's recent extremely pressing video message, that was translated on-air from German into English by Claudia Stauber.
> 
> ...


 Who the duck do you expect to read that? You do know children under 11 don't have to wear masks right? And why do people who have to wear a mask every day not suffer from oxygen deprivation?

and we don't have to wear them all day, fu**ing 10 mins while we pop the shop. Get over the fu**ing mask debate you fu**ing lunatic.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Saffaboy said:


> Lol, go on then hardman. Go to the pub and refuse to leave at 10. Make a video to show us how clever you are.


 I'd like to see this too


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> (Reposted)
> 
> URGENT! This is one of the most important posts I have ever made, please read it. I have written a transcript of the highlights from Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson's recent extremely pressing video message, that was translated on-air from German into English by Claudia Stauber.
> 
> ...


 I fear your warning is a little too late for some members.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> (Reposted)
> 
> URGENT! This is one of the most important posts I have ever made, please read it. I have written a transcript of the highlights from Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson's recent extremely pressing video message, that was translated on-air from German into English by Claudia Stauber.
> 
> ...


 I bet she's been wearing them for years every time she operates. Sometimes for up to 12 hours. Just like every other member of theatre staff. And just like every member of nursing staff in every ward in every hospital right now. And not one of them has ended up with brain damage because of it. Utter cobblers writtent to cause unnecessary alarm.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Anybody who's worried about masks could make a FOI request and find out how many people have presented at A&E or been admitted to hospital as a result of mask wearing. I can already tell you the outcome....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Several peer reviewed studies have failed to establish any evidence to suggest that wearing of masks limits the spread of viral infections.

Whereas several other studies have shown conclusively that wearing masks for prolonged periods causes chronic headaches.

So who you gonna believe???

The scientists that are qualified to research such matters... or some fella off UKM

(@Kazza61)


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

If it causes so many issues why aren't surgeons using air fed masks?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Several peer reviewed studies have failed to establish any evidence to suggest that wearing of masks limits the spread of viral infections.
> 
> Whereas several other studies have shown conclusively that wearing masks for prolonged periods causes chronic headaches.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for explaining why surgeons can only do quick operations because after an hour or so their headaches get too bad to carry on. And why the Japanese have been unable to wear masks for any length of time for years. And why dentists only see one patient a day. Oh wait - they are all absolutely fine and all wear masks all day, year after year with absolutely no fvcking problems at all.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Thanks for explaining why surgeons can only do quick operations because after an hour or so their headaches get too bad to carry on. And why the Japanese have been unable to wear masks for any length of time for years. And why dentists only see one patient a day. Oh wait - they are all absolutely fine and all wear masks all day, year after year with absolutely no fvcking problems at all.


 Firstly Nurses/Doctors/Surgeons all sign up and are paid to do what they do.

They are in general fitter and healthier then the average person.

They change the Masks every 4 Hours.

And let's not forget to use some critical thinking and common sence, that we are born to breath fresh air.

I also have never seen ONE person wear a Mask in this Country or anywhere I have been too, yet because the TV told you too you are going to wear them?? Madness.

Lastly, didn't the Experts and Goverment say they weren't effective at all in April and advised peopel not to wear them lol? That changed did it and they changed their minds?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Also like to add the Psychological damage it does to not just Children but sometimes Adults not able to see another Human beings expression and Smile, shall we wear Masks forever?

I forget some of you are beyond help and STILL think everything will go back to "Normal" if everyone Obeys the rules.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Also like to add the Psychological damage it does to not just Children but sometimes Adults not able to see another Human beings expression and Smile, shall we wear Masks forever?
> 
> I forget some of you are beyond help and STILL think everything will go back to "Normal" if everyone Obeys the rules.


 Children don't need to wear them.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Children don't need to wear them.


 Read what I typed again, didn't mention Children wearing Mask, although I have seen some Psychos put them on Toddlers and Baby's, even a Dog!!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> Several peer reviewed studies have failed to establish any evidence to suggest that wearing of masks limits the spread of viral infections.
> 
> Whereas several other studies have shown conclusively that wearing masks for prolonged periods causes chronic headaches.
> 
> ...


 I wear a mask most of the day (7.5 hours). No chronic headaches. Nor does anyone else in the hospital I work in.

If anyone is getting anything that resembles a headache it will be due to dehydration. As we are so focussed on keeping the face mask on, we tend to avoid removing it as much as we did pre-covid so therefore....... drinking less!!! Pretty obvious and logical, fam!

No one in the hospital has had anything similar to what @wylde99 has posted.

MickeyE - we are incredibly strict in our hospital. Stricter than the Marsden hospital. We have had no covid cases in our hospital. Purely anecdotal but something tells me that we are doing something right by wearing masks nearly all day long.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> And let's *not forget to use some critical thinking* and common sence, that we are born to breath fresh air.


 Finally, does that mean you're going to think about what you post and stop posting made up facts?



wylde99 said:


> I also have never seen ONE person wear a Mask in this Country or anywhere I have been too, yet because the TV told you too you are going to wear them?? Madness.


 Not sure you and your girlfriend count, would be a bit odd to wear them around the house. If you were to go somewhere you'd notice most people are wearing them.



wylde99 said:


> Lastly, didn't the Experts and Goverment say they weren't effective at all in April and advised peopel not to wear them lol? That changed did it and they changed their minds?


 The experts used to think the world was flat and the sun revolved around the earth. I assume you still believe these, as you clearly can't change things based on new evidence.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Firstly Nurses/Doctors/Surgeons all sign up and are paid to do what they do.
> 
> They are in general fitter and healthier then the average person.
> 
> ...


 I get that you don't believe there is a pandemic and that you personally don't want to wear a mask but the bullshit pseudo-science you copy and paste to try and give some justification to not wearing one is just bollocks. We can actually save the life of a person with our expelled breath. And given no publicly worn mask has a fit-tested airtight seal, no-one will be breathing purely expelled air in anyway. It's just nonsense you are spouting.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Sky and the bbc are more interested in trump , all ive seen last couple of days are interviews with anti trump and anti boris commentators...f**k its like watching cnn...

We need a centre ground or centre right news channel desperately before its too late.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Also like to add the Psychological damage it does to not just Children but sometimes *Adults not able to see another Human beings expression and Smile, shall we wear Masks forever?*
> 
> I forget some of you are beyond help and STILL think everything will go back to "Normal" if everyone Obeys the rules.


 FaceTime or take/send videos/pic to each other, bro or else stand more than 2 metres apart, remove mask and smile.

Go and get a job, Wylde. It'll do you good to work 40 hours a week to take your mind off this stuff you're posting. Mix with people who aren't scared to have a [email protected] over trannies yet claim they're heterosexual.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Also like to add the Psychological damage it does to not just Children.





wylde99 said:


> Read what I typed again, didn't mention Children wearing Mask


 Eh?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> I wear a mask most of the day (7.5 hours). No chronic headaches. Nor does anyone else in the hospital I work in.
> 
> If anyone is getting anything that resembles a headache it will be due to dehydration. As we are so focussed on keeping the face mask on, we tend to avoid removing it as much as we did pre-covid so therefore....... drinking less!!! Pretty obvious and logical, fam!


 This and the fact, someone's told you you'll get a headache. I never read the note that comes with medicine so know idea what the side effects will be, never suffered any side effects from medicine. Well apart from a dead arm from vaccines but assume that's more the tracking chip getting stuck in the wrong place. Wife reads all the side effects and suffers from some of them.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Firstly Nurses/Doctors/Surgeons all sign up and are paid to do what they do.
> 
> *They are in general fitter and healthier then the average person. *
> 
> ...


 Stop It now!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Thanks for explaining why surgeons can only do quick operations because after an hour or so their headaches get too bad to carry on. And why the Japanese have been unable to wear masks for any length of time for years. And why dentists only see one patient a day. Oh wait - they are all absolutely fine and all wear masks all day, year after year with absolutely no fvcking problems at all.


 'Evidence from RCTs is *equivocal* on whether face mask wearing in community settings reduces the transmission of clinically- or laboratory-confirmed viral respiratory infections."

https://www.qeios.com/read/1SC5L4

For my less intellectual brethren, "equivocal" means ambiguous, unclear.

Analysis conducted by some the fellas down there at University college London.

*"Results: *In the survey, 212 (47 male, 165 female) healthcare workers of mean age 31 years (range, 21-58) participated. Of the 79 (37.3%) respondents who reported face-mask-associated headaches, 26 (32.9%) reported headache frequency exceeding six times per month. Six (7.6%) had taken sick leave from March 2003 to June 2004 (mean 2 days; range 1-4 days) and 47 (59.5%) required use of abortive analgesics because of headache. Four (2.1%) took preventive medications for headaches during this period. Multivariate logistic regression showed that pre-existing headaches [P = 0.041, OR = 1.97 (95% CI 1.03-3.77)] and continuous use of the N95 face-mask exceeding 4 h [P = 0.053, OR = 1.85 (95% CI 0.99-3.43)] were associated with development of headaches."

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/16441251/

I'm just going by what the clinical data shows us.

No evidence face coverings do anything to stop the spread of viruses.

and clinical evidence that wearing them for prolonged periods causes headaches.

I'm sure you'll tell us that frequent head aches are nothing to worry about!

But as I said people are free to make up their own minds.

Clinical data vs some fella off a body building site. :thumb


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Children don't need to wear them.


 Not true, 12yrs upwards


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> I get that you don't believe there is a pandemic and that you personally don't want to wear a mask but the bullshit pseudo-science you copy and paste to try and give some justification to not wearing one is just bollocks. We can actually save the life of a person with our expelled breath. And given no publicly worn mask has a fit-tested airtight seal, no-one will be breathing purely expelled air in anyway. It's just nonsense you are spouting.


 This is the written version of Kazza smacking the backs of Wyldes legs for telling fibs.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

All yet again distracting from the point.

You are all wearing Masks because of Peer pressure and because you were told too.

Also distracting from the point that this is has all been planned for a long time and things are going to get much worse.

Bless you guys though, keep thinking you're Heroes and the Government are protecting you.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> (Reposted)
> 
> URGENT! This is one of the most important posts I have ever made, please read it. I have written a transcript of the highlights from Dr. Margarite Griesz-Brisson's recent extremely pressing video message, that was translated on-air from German into English by Claudia Stauber.
> 
> ...


 As much as i agree with some of the stuff you say . i had to stop reading at the first sentence where it states how important the information is and how i must read. A statement like that is usually followed by a load of horse s**t..


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> 'Evidence from RCTs is *equivocal* on whether face mask wearing in community settings reduces the transmission of clinically- or laboratory-confirmed viral respiratory infections."
> 
> https://www.qeios.com/read/1SC5L4
> 
> ...


 For my less intellectual brethren - I just posted some pointless bit of data and include words like 'clinical data' to make it look like I know what I'm talking about.

Mickey, the subjects in this study taking days off sound like a bunch of flanges. Taking a fcuking day off with a headache. Probably hungover you daft cnut!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

f**k me is this still going on

Chances are were not in contact with anyone long enough to actually need a mask

But wearing one for hours doesn't cause any problems just annoying


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Masks don't cause breathing problems yet people with Breathing problems are exempt?

Makes sence....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> *For my less intellectual brethren* - I just posted some pointless bit of data and include words like 'clinical data' to make it look like I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Mickey, the subjects in this study taking days off sound like a bunch of flanges. Taking a fcuking day off with a headache. Probably hungover you daft cnut!


 LOL just joshing with the bolded. I don't have even a single GCSE to my name!!

In the context of this discussion, how does the scientific analysis of several studies evaluating the effectiveness of face coverings for combatting viral infections and a study showing face masks cause headaches , equate in your mind to "a bit of pointless data"?

I guess the anecdotal ramblings of "PSevens" from UKM trumps all of this pointless scientific bllx... LOL

I'm also guessing you've never suffered a migraine to pass such a flippant remark in regards to those poor souls that had to take time off work due to sever headaches induced by wearing face masks.

Hang your head in shame bro!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Baz-- said:


> As much as i agree with some of the stuff you say . i had to stop reading at the first sentence where it states how important the information is and how i must read. A statement like that is usually followed by a load of horse s**t..


 She isn't the only one though mate plenty of Doctors and experts against them, they are hard to link and show you as they are being silenced like crazy.

https://www.newsmax.com/us/surgeon-general-adams-masks/2020/03/31/id/960679/

https://vaccineimpact.com/2020/more-doctors-speak-out-against-face-masks-if-no-health-benefit-what-is-the-real-reason-they-are-mandated/


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

This thread is f**ked up. I thought the Mormons and flat earthers we wanky , but this is another level. I am staggered there are people out there peddling this s**t , preaching it , believing it so badly and feeling it's their duty to show the world (on a forum with about 20 regulars).

I can't read all this s**t, psychological damage? It's too ducking late for that Wilde you weapon. With a quick scroll I saw the best advice for you, get a job. Lay of the weed man and maybe give the internet a break for a bit.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> LOL just joshing with the bolded. I don't have even a single GCSE to my name!!
> 
> In the context of this discussion, how does the scientific analysis of several studies evaluating the effectiveness of face coverings for combatting viral infections and a study showing face masks cause headaches , equate in your mind to "a bit of pointless data"?
> 
> ...


 I wear a mask every day I go a shop. For all of 10 mins, maybe a tad longer if the fatties are taking up too much idle space and cause a jam. Never had a headache, mental breakdown , asthma attack , considered giving myself up to Satan or begging for a microchip yet


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Masks don't cause breathing problems yet people with Breathing problems are exempt?
> 
> Makes sence....


 Well, good way to weed out the dossers. If they live cut their benefits. If they die no need for benefits. Win win


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> LOL just joshing with the bolded. I don't have even a single GCSE to my name!!
> 
> In the context of this discussion, how does the scientific analysis of several studies evaluating the effectiveness of face coverings for combatting viral infections and a study showing face masks cause headaches , equate in your mind to "a bit of pointless data"?
> 
> ...


 Yep, suffered migraines, Big Mickey! Big clueless assumption based on your part. Maybe said subjects were migraine sufferers pre-mask wearing......

Already answered the headache causing masks, son.

In answer to your question 212 subjects isn't a huge amount is it. What you have posted is not nearly enough information to back your claim. We'd have to see the variables, any bias included, things like that you see.

What I post doesn't Trump your quality data, Mick but then your quality data is a pretty poor example.

Trying to prove face masks cause headaches?? Hilarious.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> *I wear a mask every day I go a shop*. For all of 10 mins, maybe a tad longer if the fatties are taking up too much idle space and cause a jam. Never had a headache, mental breakdown , asthma attack , considered giving myself up to Satan or begging for a microchip yet


 Keep saving those lives bro and remember not all heroes wear capes.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

tbh rather than worrying about wearing a mask and if it gives poor old jef a headache i'm more concerned with what's happening to all the hundreds millions of polypropylene masks that are getting thrown each day. To busy with all the s**t around a daft virus to be concerned with the actual impact of it all . this planet is far bigger than humans.!

This situation is fu**ing retarded to the highest level.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

https://www.statista.com/statistics/281488/number-of-deaths-in-the-united-kingdom-uk/

2011 & 2018?? no pandemic??


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yep, suffered migraines, Big Mickey! Big clueless assumption based on your part. Maybe said subjects were migraine sufferers pre-mask wearing......
> 
> Already answered the headache causing masks, son.
> 
> ...


 So you've suffered migraines yourself yet you call people that have to take time off work with severe headaches "flanges" :confused1:

Well I've offered up a peer reviewed study and an analysis of various peer reviewed studies conducted by a host of University college of London scientists...

What have you offered again???... Oh yeh, some anecdotal bllx about how you wear a mask all the time and are absolutely fine... Judging from the lack of coherence in your posting here, I would suggest that the mask wearing you think is "fine" is causing at least some level of mental retardation. Get it checked out!

And if you actually bothered to READ the PEER reviewed study I POSTED, you'd also have known that those already suffering headaches prior the study found that their headaches worsened with prolonged mask wearing.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> All yet again distracting from the point.
> 
> You are all wearing Masks because of Peer pressure and because you were told too.
> 
> ...


 Mate , this ain't planned. the government couldn't organize a sex party in a brothel. This is a back peddle s**t storm caused by incompetence!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/53108405


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Baz-- said:


> Mate , this ain't planned. the government couldn't organize a sex party in a brothel. This is a back peddle s**t storm caused by incompetence!


 You don't think Governments and the Puppets you see on TV are the ones calling the shots do you?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Makes me laugh on Facebook. When you see an article about wearing a mask on a bus. Most people are like yeah whatever , then all the dorris' start commenting , "I've got anxiety", "I've got breathing issues".

click on their profiles , big fat lazy cu**s. 'Occupation: full time mummy' ....... aye f**k off


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> So you've suffered migraines yourself yet you call people that have to take time off work with severe headaches "flanges" :confused1:
> 
> *Well I've offered up a peer reviewed study and an analysis of various peer reviewed studies conducted by a host of University college of London scientists...*
> 
> ...


 Well, if Mickey has offered up this then Mickey must be right!

Your research summary proves nothing except for it 'May' cause headaches. It does not mention fluid intake over the 4 hour period of wearing the mask. That 'could' be considered a variable, Michael. Does it mention food intake? Does it mention that the subjects were/weren't already experiencing symptoms of headache/migraine prior to wearing the masks? Did it mention they may have been suffering from any other type of cold/virus? Variables.....


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Youdontknowme said:


> Makes me laugh on Facebook. When you see an article about wearing a mask on a bus. Most people are like yeah whatever , then all the dorris' start commenting , "I've got anxiety", "I've got breathing issues".


 It amazes me the personal detail some people go into... one woman was banging on about her husband being sexually abused as a child and thus mask exempt


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> You don't think Governments and the Puppets you see on TV are the ones calling the shots do you?


 Firstly, i don't watch TV and haven't done for over 8 years. Only exception is for bike racing and boxing.

No, I fully understand how the world works. Arms and pharma companys & land owners run tho globe (in a simple roundabout way). The governments are nothing more than general managers and a face for the common man to associate with.

If yuo think this was planned u have your head up ur ass. This was born from hysteria. If the internet was as popular when swine/bird flue was active there would of been the same panic. This is born from wet ******* that love a drama...

For sure the government will end up better off from this as they have done their sums and will introduce a "temporary" tax increase just like they did with the VAT in the last decade that still stands now.

You are in the UK and your managers have made a right mess of the situation. The rest of the world are getting on with s**t with minimal restrictions .

I would like to add: @wylde99 massive respect for sticking to your opinion (weather it right or wrong) after all the grief you have received. takes a strong man to stand their ground..


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Baz-- said:


> Firstly, i don't watch TV and haven't done for over 8 years. Only exception is for bike racing and boxing.
> 
> No, I fully understand how the world works. Arms and pharma companys & land owners run tho globe (in a simple roundabout way). The governments are nothing more than general managers and a face for the common man to associate with.
> 
> ...


 Research Lockstep Rockafella playbook, think its called thag, all planned in 2010 and Gates funded lots which ties in with all of this.

Thanks bro, I really do just want a fair world, no Paedophiles and War Criminals running things, a fair justice system ect..

The whole system is run by Psychopaths and Criminals and we the people need to sort it out as they have all sold us out.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://thewatchtowers.org/lockstep-written-10-years-ago-chronicles-how-to-bring-the-world-down-with-a-pandemic-this-report-was-produced-by-the-rockefeller-foundation/

http://themillenniumreport.com/2020/07/rockefeller-lockstep-2010-was-blueprint-for-2020-covid-19-pandemic/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure why posted twice, but yes this has been planned for many many years, the World Is a Soap and we given Breadcrumbs at a time.

It's all to bring in the Chinese Social crediting System, Depopulation, Vaccines and to link to us to the Grid.

Total Tyranny with the remaining masses dependent on the State.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

2001....602k deaths with a much smaller population? No pandemic!


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> Research Lockstep Rockafella playbook, think its called thag, all planned in 2010 and Gates funded lots which ties in with all of this.
> 
> Thanks bro, I really do just want a fair world, no Paedophiles and War Criminals running things, a fair justice system ect..
> 
> The whole system is run by Psychopaths and Criminals and we the people need to sort it out as they have all sold us out.


 The problem is, if someone is going to offer health service, police or someone to come and put ur fire out, it comes down to having someone in charge. that then comes at a cost as we all know. people in power will always enhance their position to suit them self's or them around them weather it globally or nationally .

The problem is that the people i n charge need to generate more money than the tax payer gives.

I've just deleted my next sentence because you are 100% correct in the fact that we are governed by war criminals . arms sales are huge and make a lot of money for the gov. They do nothing but manipulate situations to get the tax payers to agree to spending 100's of billions on weapons (cash goes to the arms companys that finance the gov )to smash city's of civilians whilst financing and arming rabbles in the same country.

With the narrative you have, do you claim any benefits at all, working tax credits or such like ?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Baz-- said:


> The problem is, if someone is going to offer health service, police or someone to come and put ur fire out, it comes down to having someone in charge. that then comes at a cost as we all know. people in power will always enhance their position to suit them self's or them around them weather it globally or nationally .
> 
> The problem is that the people i n charge need to generate more money than the tax payer gives.
> 
> ...


 No man actually quite fortunate in the position I've ended up in, my parents passed recently close together so got quite a bit of inheritance, I also got my PT Qualification In February just before all this kicked off so earning little here and there with most of my clients being friends.

It's given me the timeto really research a much as I can and all i want to do is apply my Heart and Energy into making this World a better place.

Even though some on here can't stand me and constantly attack me, I understand why they do it and i will still fight for there's and there Children's rights until the day I die.

Hope full myself and the Millions waking up are all Completley wrong, and whoever is running this World really wants us Healthy, Happy and live a good life but all the evidence to me is saying the opposite Is true.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> No man actually quite fortunate in the position I've ended up in, my parents passed recently close together so got quite a bit of inheritance, I also got my PT Qualification In February just before all this kicked off so earning little here and there with most of my clients being friends.
> 
> It's given me the timeto really research a much as I can and all i want to do is apply my Heart and Energy into making this World a better place.
> 
> ...


 Fair play to you. i hope your future is fulfilling and you receive all your dreams mate.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

If anything, covid has shown me and hopefully many others that common sense is almost completely absent from the British population.

People seem completely unable to take appropriate measures to look after themselves without being told what to do by the government every day.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> https://www.statista.com/statistics/281488/number-of-deaths-in-the-united-kingdom-uk/
> 
> 2011 & 2018?? no pandemic??


 How much value is that until we know how many died in 2020, bearing in mind we haven't even seen winter 2020 yet, which traditionally sees an increase in deaths.

This shows the number of deaths in 2020 per week vs the 5 year average:

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1111804/weekly-deaths-in-england-and-wales/


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

That America is full of ****s


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Youdontknowme said:


> This thread is f**ked up. I thought the Mormons and flat earthers we wanky , but this is another level. I am staggered there are people out there peddling this s**t , preaching it , believing it so badly and feeling it's their duty to show the world (on a forum with about 20 regulars).
> 
> I can't read all this s**t, psychological damage? It's too ducking late for that Wilde you weapon. With a quick scroll I saw the best advice for you, get a job. Lay of the weed man and maybe give the internet a break for a bit.


 My phone always translates fu**ing to ducking aswell


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> My phone always translates fu**ing to ducking aswell


 So ducking annoying keep having to correct it.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> How much value is that until we know how many died in 2020, bearing in mind we haven't even seen winter 2020 yet, which traditionally sees an increase in deaths.
> 
> This shows the number of deaths in 2020 per week vs the 5 year average:
> 
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/1111804/weekly-deaths-in-england-and-wales/


 Well my point is how we can have a higher population, people living longer but nobody's curious at a 60 odd thousand rise is total deaths?

Supposed to be attributed to flu? Which we have a so called vaccine for?

In 2000 we almost had the same amount of deaths as 2018 but flu wasn't listed as a seasonal problem then?

Deaths per 1000 had a ratio of 10.4 in 2000...let's see how it play's out?

Bare in mind roughly 95% of the so called Covid deaths are from 80 year olds or sick and vulnerable due to age or illnesses.

Very few young and healthy people have died?!

I'm struggling to see a pandemic here?

My Neibour hasn't left her house because the fear of getting it has isolated her.....she's over 80 the average life expectancy but has Alzheimer's ffs doesn't know who she or anyone is from day to day!

Better off dead imo we all gotta go some time no point being locked up with no life.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

KETONES said:


> Well my point is how we can have a higher population, people living longer but nobody's curious at a 60 odd thousand rise is total deaths?
> 
> Supposed to be attributed to flu? Which we have a so called vaccine for?
> 
> ...


 Some good points there.

I've just had a look at the ONS data for all cause deaths and they state there has been roughly 33k deaths this year above the 5 year average, that's up to the end of September.

The average total deaths per year in the UK is somewhere around 590k but in 2018 there were 617k total deaths , so roughly 27k above the average.

So 33k deaths above the annual average is really nothing extraordinary at all.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Some good points there.
> 
> I've just had a look at the ONS data for all cause deaths and they state there has been roughly 33k deaths this year above the 5 year average, that's up to the end of September.
> 
> ...


 its very difficult to make comparisons tho (and this is the big problem) as deaths from previous years have not been under the lockdown/social distancing/extra hygene protocols we have been subjected to.

We will never know how much of an impact on the death rate all that had so no-one can say, with confidence that, if at the end of the year we have a fairly typical yearly mortality rate, whether that was becasue covid wasnt all it was made out to be or whether it was because covid was indeed what it was made out to be but the measures put in place were very effective.

its all a bit of a head duck


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

KETONES said:


> Well my point is how we can have a higher population, people living longer but nobody's curious at a 60 odd thousand rise is total deaths?
> 
> Supposed to be attributed to flu? Which we have a so called vaccine for?
> 
> ...


 Its a fact a lot of people are finding hard to come to terms with but there is no pandemic.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Some good points there.
> 
> I've just had a look at the ONS data for all cause deaths and they state there has been roughly 33k deaths this year above the 5 year average, that's up to the end of September.
> 
> ...


 If you look a 2014 and below the average is around 557k so we've had this spike in ratio before but no pandemic was declared?

I understand why the death toll has been manipulated in favour of shock horror.

What is the definition of a pandemic?

A pandemic is defined as "an epidemic occurring worldwide, or over a very wide area, crossing international boundaries and usually affecting a large number of people". The classical definition includes nothing about population immunity, virology or disease severity.

By this definition, pandemics can be said to occur annually in each of the temperate southern and northern hemispheres, given that seasonal epidemics cross international boundaries and affect a large number of people. However, seasonal epidemics are not considered pandemics.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

a.notherguy said:


> its very difficult to make comparisons tho (and this is the big problem) as deaths from previous years have not been under the lockdown/social distancing/extra hygene protocols we have been subjected to.
> 
> We will never know how much of an impact on the death rate all that had so no-one can say, with confidence that, if at the end of the year we have a fairly typical yearly mortality rate, whether that was becasue covid wasnt all it was made out to be or whether it was because covid was indeed what it was made out to be but the measures put in place were very effective.
> 
> its all a bit of a head duck


 I don't believe for 1 second that the masks and lockdown changed anything in terms of spread?!

The virus is supposedly still among us and London is back to normal so if it was going to explode again it would have done already...

This whole situation is bogus!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Its a fact a lot of people are finding hard to come to terms with but there is no pandemic.


 Fear mongering at its best! The rich have made billions from this manipulated situation I hope they reinvest the profits so people can get jobs.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Well my point is how we can have a higher population, people living longer but nobody's curious at a 60 odd thousand rise is total deaths?
> 
> Supposed to be attributed to flu? Which we have a so called vaccine for?
> 
> ...


 Did you look at the link I sent in response? That clearly shows a massive spike in deaths over and above the 5yr average. Not sure how that is questionable - regardless of how or why anyone thinks they died. How long it would have continued is unknown and will never be known. I guess until all those in the vulnerable category carked it or some kind of herd immunity took hold.

The key factor will be seeing how many of those would have died within the year anyway and how many Covid takes out before their time.

The rest is subjective and has no bearing on figures, but I'm inclined to agree with you. As for your neighbour, Alzheimers is horrific and I feel for her. But let's be honest, if she does get it and it takes hold, she's got a hell of a battle on her hands. Sadly, she may already have an unbeknown DNR in place, which is fu**ing scandalous (but that was likely done waaaaay before Covid).


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

KETONES said:


> I don't believe for 1 second that the masks and lockdown changed anything in terms of spread?!
> 
> The virus is supposedly still among us and London is back to normal so if it was going to explode again it would have done already...
> 
> This whole situation is bogus!


 we will never know as we have nothing to compare this year against


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> Did you look at the link I sent in response? That clearly shows a massive spike in deaths over and above the 5yr average. Not sure how that is questionable - regardless of how or why anyone thinks they died. How long it would have continued is unknown and will never be known. I guess until all those in the vulnerable category carked it or some kind of herd immunity took hold.
> 
> The key factor will be seeing how many of those would have died within the year anyway and how many Covid takes out before their time.
> 
> The rest is subjective and has no bearing on figures, but I'm inclined to agree with you. As for your neighbour, Alzheimers is horrific and I feel for her. But let's be honest, if she does get it and it takes hold, she's got a hell of a battle on her hands. Sadly, she may already have an unbeknown DNR in place, which is fu**ing scandalous (but that was likely done waaaaay before Covid).


 Yes mate I looked at it but given the manipulation and inaccurate information handed out and recorded at this time I'm not reading to much into it as yet?!

How many were misdiagnosed as Covid deaths?

How many were terminally ill?

How many are false Covid deaths?

How many were young healthy people with no health issues?

We're getting more and more positive tests but less and less deaths?

My guess is the death toll is purely made up of people about to die and very few healthy people.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> If you look a 2014 and below the average is around 557k so we've had this spike in ratio before but no pandemic was declared?
> 
> I understand why the death toll has been manipulated in favour of shock horror.
> 
> ...


 Read the bolded part. That's why. You're only referencing UK figures.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Yes mate I looked at it but given the manipulation and inaccurate information handed out and recorded at this time I'm not reading to much into it as yet?!
> 
> How many were misdiagnosed as Covid deaths?
> 
> ...


 They weren't made up deaths, so regardless of their official cause of death, that kind of increase over and above the average does suggest there's something killing these people and it isn't a normal trend.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

a.notherguy said:


> its very difficult to make comparisons tho (and this is the big problem) as deaths from previous years have not been under the lockdown/social distancing/extra hygene protocols we have been subjected to.
> 
> *We will never know how much of an impact on the death rate all that had so no-one can say, with confidence that,* if at the end of the year we have a fairly typical yearly mortality rate, whether that was becasue covid wasnt all it was made out to be *or whether it was because covid was indeed what it was made out to be but the measures put in place were very effective*.
> 
> its all a bit of a head duck


 Well the bolded is for certain what the politicians will cling to for dear life.

"We will never know for certain what would have happened with no lock down"

But the top scientists in Sweden said from the very beginning that lock downs were futile . All that would happen is the virus would rebound again once you open back up and that is proving to be the case.

If you look at Sweden ( no lock down ) and Germany which probably had the briefest lockdown in western Europe. (Both countries are fairing way better than the UK) There is no evidence that the lock down did anything at all to save lives.

And quite possibly when you look at the broader "health" picture and everything is taken into account. There's got to be a good chance that lockdowns have had a net negative effect on national health.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

a.notherguy said:


> we will never know as we have nothing to compare this year against


 I doubt that there will be a massive difference between previous years to warrant a pandemic!! Lol Heart disease kills 10 million world wide...stood at Oxford Circus station yesterday and all along the platform's billboards 6 McDonald's adverts, Jack Daniels, pubs and Zoos where we pay money to see endangered animals lol

The country has an obesity crisis...McDonald's pays f**k all taxes in this country yet there's a drive through every mile....NHS picks up the tab?!

Honestly our government do not give a f**k about us, our soldiers, our elderly....no one! Just profit and power.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> They weren't made up deaths, so regardless of their official cause of death, that kind of increase over and above the average does suggest there's something killing these people and it isn't a normal trend.


 Ok so over a million miss cancer screening and are just about to get the screening and care they need...around 9000 confirmed breast cancer cases so far which will probably result in death from the spread of cancer at some point in the future because the disease was caught to late but these aren't Covid related?

Someone is dying of cancer in hospital and catches the deadly Covid 19!!! Dies and this is solely attributed to Covid 19 lol

But somehow this isn't a false representation of the death toll?

Erm yes it is...and the majority of deaths from the so called deadly disease happened this way.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

From the government ONS site:

"Between 1 January and 31 August 2020, 365,889 deaths occurred in England and were registered by 5 September. *This was 33,003 more deaths than the five-year average (2015 to 2019) for January to August."*

https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulationandcommunity/birthsdeathsandmarriages/deaths/bulletins/monthlymortalityanalysisenglandandwales/august2020

From the stats posted by invisiblekid









So going on the above figs average deaths annually for last 5 years were 598,400

In 2018 there were 616k deaths so 18k above the annual average.

Also from what I gather deaths at present are running in line (or just below) the annual average for this time of year, so if we end up with 30k ish deaths above normal this year, it really ain't fuk all to get that excited about.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Ok so over a million miss cancer screening and are just about to get the screening and care they need...around 9000 confirmed breast cancer cases so far which will probably result in death from the spread of cancer at some point in the future because the disease was caught to late but these aren't Covid related?
> 
> Someone is dying of cancer in hospital and catches the deadly Covid 19!!! Dies and this is solely attributed to Covid 19 lol
> 
> ...


 We're not talking about future deaths or the sad, inevitable deaths from missed screenings (I agree with you on that - I missed some (trivial) appointments and some treatment myself, and whilst not serious, I have repercussions due to that so I can relate), we're talking about deaths this year. The failure of the NHS to treat other issues is a whole different matter.

I'm talking about the increase in deaths regardless of cause. What do we attribute that massive spike/excess to if it wasn't Covid? I'm not talking about the 40k figure of 'Covid deaths' I'm talking about the total excess deaths over and above the 5yr average - what do you attribute that to if it isn't Covid, and therefore it isn't a pandemic (which by the very definition you posted, it is)


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> From the government ONS site:
> 
> "Between 1 January and 31 August 2020, 365,889 deaths occurred in England and were registered by 5 September. *This was 33,003 more deaths than the five-year average (2015 to 2019) for January to August."*
> 
> ...


 But we must believe what we've been told by our government!!

LMFAO! Utter bollox the lot of it mate! I've put myself at risk from the moment and before the nation was told.

I've traveled, eaten food on public transport without washing my hands all over the world.

Gathered with work colleges and used gyms,bars,restaurants ffs if it's so contagious then I'd have it!

I wouldn't be surprised if the positive results where people have had it but no symptoms were experienced are based on data collected and a profile has been made on that individual ffs!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> We're not talking about future deaths or the sad, inevitable deaths from missed screenings (I agree with you on that - I missed some (trivial) appointments and some treatment myself, and whilst not serious, I have repercussions due to that so I can relate), we're talking about deaths this year. The failure of the NHS to treat other issues is a whole different matter.
> 
> I'm talking about the increase in deaths regardless of cause. What do we attribute that massive spike/excess to if it wasn't Covid? I'm not talking about the 40k figure of 'Covid deaths' I'm talking about the total excess deaths over and above the 5yr average - what do you attribute that to if it isn't Covid, and therefore it isn't a pandemic (which by the very definition you posted, it is
> 
> ...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190427
> 
> 
> View attachment 190429
> ...


 He's a corrupt illegal arms trader ffs...but we believe what he tells us?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190427
> 
> 
> View attachment 190429
> ...


 So you believe newspapers now? Lol. :lol:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

This one, as I posted much earlier - which I've just realised isn't obvious if you're viewing on a phone, but on a desktop is much more clear.
https://www.statista.com/statistics/1111804/weekly-deaths-in-england-and-wales/


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> This one, as I posted much earlier - which I've just realised isn't obvious if you're viewing on a phone, but on a desktop is much more clear.
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/1111804/weekly-deaths-in-england-and-wales/
> 
> 
> View attachment 190435


 Ok I'll have a look and compare to other years as a spike of 22500 isn't that significant in comparison to the last 20 from 2000 -2020...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Ok I'll have a look and compare to other years as a spike of 22500 isn't that significant in comparison to the last 20 from 2000 -2020...


 As a whole, no, it isn't. But as a period of week to week & month to month comparisons, that graph looks pretty spiky to me - almost wave-like you might say  :lol:


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> As a whole, no, it isn't. But as a period of week to week & month to month comparisons, that graph looks pretty spiky to me - almost wave-like you might say  :lol:


 I find it interesting that the virus was here since November last year but no deaths?

Then the viral epidemic is made public and deaths attributed to Covid 19 start to be recorded lol


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

No deaths....government introduces it to terminally ill and elderly...big spike in deaths then nothing.

It's a pandemic!! Run away!! :lol:

Shhhh we made billions!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> *I find it interesting that the virus was here since November last year but no deaths?*
> 
> Then the viral epidemic is made public and deaths attributed to Covid 19 start to be recorded lol


 That I can't answer because I don't know anything about how replication of a virus works from ground-zero. But I'd imagine from the first infected individuals coming in with the virus and no local transmission right through to exponential growth (and deaths after the obvious investigations and initial cover ups) takes a few weeks, perhaps even months. That's pure conjecture, because I just don't have an answer tbh.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> That I can't answer because I don't know anything about how replication of a virus works from ground-zero. But I'd imagine from the first infected individuals coming in with the virus and no local transmission right through to exponential growth (and deaths after the obvious investigations and initial cover ups) takes a few weeks, perhaps even months. That's pure conjecture, because I just don't have an answer tbh.


 Are there charts with the deaths as depicted in the one you posted for all the other years?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Are there charts with the deaths as depicted in the one you posted for all the other years?


 Not that I've seen mate, but they probably exist in data form rather than graph.

Also, just a thought the lag of deaths - people don't die instantly from catching Covid. Not sure what the average length of time is from catching it to death, but from what I've seen briefly, it's days or weeks in some cases. That will be a factor in deaths being seen so highly in March/April despite infections being recorded from probably Patient Zero in December.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Tonysco said:


> If anything, covid has shown me and hopefully many others that common sense is almost completely absent from the British population.
> 
> People seem completely unable to take appropriate measures to look after themselves without being told what to do by the government every day.


 What you think of the latest Restrictions mate, how there is anyone that still thinks this Is about a Virus... Dear oh dear.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8815059/Nicola-Sturgeon-set-BAN-alcohol-Scotlands-pubs-force-6pm-closing.html


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> What you think of the latest Restrictions mate, how there is anyone that still thinks this Is about a Virus... Dear oh dear.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8815059/Nicola-Sturgeon-set-BAN-alcohol-Scotlands-pubs-force-6pm-closing.html


 What worries me most, is that they start trying to make us wear masks in the workplace. I work in a warehouse, so don't fancy it one bit.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> What worries me most, is that they start trying to make us wear masks in the workplace. I work in a warehouse, so don't fancy it one bit.


 You don't have to mate, everyone Is exempt under the legislation, literally everyone as an exemption can be "If it causes distress" and anyway they are just Guidelines.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> What worries me most, is that they start trying to make us wear masks in the workplace. I work in a warehouse, so don't fancy it one bit.


 I already do . It's as annoying as you imagine


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

KETONES said:


> I find it interesting that the virus was here since November last year but no deaths?
> 
> Then the viral epidemic is made public and deaths attributed to Covid 19 start to be recorded lol
> 
> ...


 What makes you say it was here last November?


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

At least this time Nicola Stalin did acknowledge that restrictions have an effect on health and wellbeing. Since this fixation with Covid started I have seen little mention of the daily UK deaths from other illnesses from anyone in power on in the media. I believe Heart Disease, deaths alone *average* out at about 460 each day,


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

KETONES said:


> I find it interesting that the virus was here since November last year but no deaths?
> 
> Then the viral epidemic is made public and deaths attributed to Covid 19 start to be recorded lol
> 
> ...


 Those deaths prior to identifying the virus would have been put down to the flu probably.

We would have all been much better off if scientists hadn't have identified it.

As they say a little bit of knowledge Is a dangerous thing.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Those deaths prior to identifying the virus would have been put down to the flu probably.
> 
> We would have all been much better off if scientists hadn't have identified it.
> 
> As they say a little bit of knowledge Is a dangerous thing.


 I honestly think things like this that are unidentifiable have been among us all the time but it's all misdiagnosed by are highly skilled doctors lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ByTheNumbers said:


> At least this time Nicola Stalin did acknowledge that restrictions have an effect on health and wellbeing. Since this fixation with Covid started I have seen little mention of the daily UK deaths from other illnesses from anyone in power on in the media. I believe Heart Disease, deaths alone *average* out at about 460 each day,


 Nicola Stalin! Brilliant :lol:

If it's 460 deaths per day from heart disease then that's around 30% of all deaths.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> If it's 460 deaths per day from heart disease then that's around 30% of all deaths.


 Pretty sure that is about right and has been around that mark for a couple of years at least. Just beats Cancer deaths by about 10 per day IIRC.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> What makes you say it was here last November?


 It had to have been as the government declared it in December that would have taken some time before the information release to the public.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190481
> 
> 
> View attachment 190483


 Got the day off tomorrow, going into town to get the mrs a few things for her birthday. Was gonna slum it in Wetherspoons for my lunch (I know, I know, but I like the variety of ales they do), but I just cannot be doing with wearing a mask in a pub, not to mention I don't have that app, nor do I want the bloody thing. I'm wondering if they will still let me in? What happens if you don't have a modern phone?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

BUFFMAN said:


> I'm wondering if they will still let me in? What happens if you don't have a modern phone?


 You just give a name and phone number


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> You just give a name and phone number


 Ah fair enough. Cheers Sir.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BUFFMAN said:


> Got the day off tomorrow, going into town to get the mrs a few things for her birthday. Was gonna slum it in Wetherspoons for my lunch (I know, I know, but I like the variety of ales they do), but I just cannot be doing with wearing a mask in a pub, not to mention I don't have that app, nor do I want the bloody thing. I'm wondering if they will still let me in? *What happens if you don't have a modern phone?*


 Bullet behind the ear.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Bullet behind the ear.


 In Sweden you get a hand job.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

"In his keynote speech yesterday, Prime Minister Boris Johnson specifically ruled out a return to normal, not even with a vaccine."

"After all we have been through, it isn't enough just to go back to normal. We have lost too much. History teaches us that things of this magnitude - wars, famines, plagues, events that affect the vast bulk of humanity, as this virus has - they do not just come and go. They can be the trigger for economic and social change."

It's gonna be ok chaps, Boris has got our best interests at heart.

https://www.rt.com/op-ed/502795-boris-johnson-uk-great-reset/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Lancashiregent said:


> "In his keynote speech yesterday, Prime Minister Boris Johnson specifically ruled out a return to normal, not even with a vaccine."
> 
> "After all we have been through, it isn't enough just to go back to normal. We have lost too much. History teaches us that things of this magnitude - wars, famines, plagues, events that affect the vast bulk of humanity, as this virus has - they do not just come and go. They can be the trigger for economic and social change."
> 
> ...


 Let the riots commence


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Lancashiregent said:


> "In his keynote speech yesterday, Prime Minister Boris Johnson specifically ruled out a return to normal, not even with a vaccine."
> 
> "After all we have been through, it isn't enough just to go back to normal. We have lost too much. History teaches us that things of this magnitude - wars, famines, plagues, events that affect the vast bulk of humanity, as this virus has - they do not just come and go. They can be the trigger for economic and social change."
> 
> ...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190517


 Stop believing every dumb thing you read.

https://fullfact.org/online/bill-gates-patent-microchips/


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190517


 W02020060606 lol world order in 2020 666 get the f**k outta here! :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ByTheNumbers said:


> Pretty sure that is about right and has been around that mark for a couple of years at least. Just beats Cancer deaths by about 10 per day IIRC.


 on average in the UK heart disease kills 460, and cancer 450 per day, based on 2019 data.

these numbers will jump massively over the next year or so as people cant get treat in hospitals due to covid BS. I know a friend who cant get a cancer screening appointment!

since covid and closing of hospital wards, near 1 million women have missed or had cancelled breast cancer treatment. Thats fu**ing wrong!!

covid deaths is about 20 something down on UK daily deaths, and its a big feckin drop in daily death numbers that far down.

also covid death toll is registered within 28 days of infection, not a daily toll like that of cancer etc.

if the media gave the public a daily death toll of cancer, strokes etc they'll see how piss poor covid is.

10s of thousand of people will die from lack of treatment than covid.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Denied said:


> Stop believing every dumb thing you read.
> 
> https://fullfact.org/online/bill-gates-patent-microchips/


 Don't piss in the kids dreams. I'm sure he will claim that fullfact is owned by the peado elite next


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54475243

14k average daily cases, yet 7 day average of deaths 56, thats 8 people a day. More people die from suicide each day in the UK, 16.

the numbers just dont add up, and dont justify crushing the economy and making millions unemployed.

next you'll get people moaning that funding has to be cut to services without realising that a strong economy funds things. Millions without jobs, less money for the government to spend.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Stop believing every dumb thing you read.
> 
> https://fullfact.org/online/bill-gates-patent-microchips/


 Please stop using Fact Checkers which are funded by Gates!

You really are special, you pop up to either character assassinate me or trying to Debunk links that I post when it is literally happening all around you and its in your Face yet you stay in Denial.

I mean....i know you don't think all these Draconian Restrictions are STILL about keeping us safe from a Virus, I know this because you are half intelligent so not sure what your Game is, I know you and a few others have a personal problem with me even though I want a better World for you and your Loved ones just as much as mine.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Clubber Lang said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54475243
> 
> 14k average daily cases, yet 7 day average of deaths 56, thats 8 people a day. More people die from suicide each day in the UK, 16.
> 
> ...


 I don't doubt the virus is real but our country needs to get a grip. Donald trump recently tweeted that they won't do another lockdown and 100 thousand will die this year from the flu so we are just going to learn to live with it like we do with the flu


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Don't piss in the kids dreams. I'm sure he will claim that fullfact is owned by the peado elite next


 Of course they are you Moron, funny they only stared popping since Agenda 2030 has got going and you don't think these people with unlimited resources will censor what infomation you see.

https://newspunch.com/george-soros-bill-gates-facebooks-fact-checkers/

https://21stcenturywire.com/2020/08/24/revealed-how-bill-gates-buys-mainstream-outlets-journalists-and-fact-checkers/


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Please stop using Fact Checkers which are funded by Gates!
> 
> You really are special, you pop up to either character assassinate me or trying to Debunk links that I post when it is literally happening all around you and its in your Face yet you stay in Denial.
> 
> I mean....i know you don't think all these Draconian Restrictions are STILL about keeping us safe from a Virus, I know this because you are half intelligent so not sure what your Game is, I know you and a few others have a personal problem with me even though I want a better World for you and your Loved ones just as much as mine.


 Can you give a rough date when something will happen that will prove some of your crazy fantasies?

Religious people are taught to have faith without proof, if you question you go to hell. so the only proof they'll have is when this second coming that's supposedly on the way happens, which is soon, so you believe that?

anyway, back to my first question, you know a lot, so which month, which year? When we all be sayin , jeez wish I listened to that nut job, I could have phoned old billy and asked him not to bother.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Can you give a rough date when something will happen that will prove some of your crazy fantasies?
> 
> Religious people are taught to have faith without proof, if you question you go to hell. so the only proof they'll have is when this second coming that's supposedly on the way happens, which is soon, so you believe that?
> 
> anyway, back to my first question, you know a lot, so which month, which year? When we all be sayin , jeez wish I listened to that nut job, I could have phoned old billy and asked him not to bother.


 Right now, infront of your Eyes, the World you are living in, the Social Distancing Stickers everywhere and general Covid Propaganda that is shoved down your throat every single day, and will get much much worse.

I guess even if they put you in the box cart and take you tp to the Showers you will still expect then to give you a good wash and take care of you.

Stockholm Syndrome.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Right now, infront of your Eyes, the World you are living in, the Social Distancing Stickers everywhere and general Covid Propaganda that is shoved down your throat every single day, and will get much much worse.
> 
> I guess even if they put you in the box cart and take you tp to the Showers you will still expect then to give you a good wash and take care of you.
> 
> Stockholm Syndrome.


 I'm sorry, but in what way is a sticker on the floor affecting my life? And the only propaganda i see is on here!! I don't watch the news or buy the paper, I read the odd news article that appears on my FB feed, but only so I can laugh at the comments from 'your lot'. 
There's gotta be a defining moment on the way that will prove all these conspiracies? When is nasa doing the laser show for a pretend alien invasion? When will the monarch and worldwide elite take off their human suits and show us their green scaly skin?

I can't remember what else is gonna happen, but as I say there must be a milestone on the way?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

https://images.app.goo.gl/TNwDw8fsWn6y1BzL8


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrwright said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/TNwDw8fsWn6y1BzL8


 Food and a Roof over their heads would be cheaper and better, yet with no Medical Degree, he is funding a Pandemic crisis, Vaccines, Fake Meat, the BBC and he is also heavily linked to Jeffrey Epstein and reported to be in Black Book of Flights visiting the Island over 7 times.

Time will tell though, myself and others could be very wrong, what a poor, poor man and shame on us if we are wrong.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Food and a Roof over their heads would be cheaper and better, yet with no Medical Degree, he is funding a Pandemic crisis, Vaccines, Fake Meat, the BBC and he is also heavily linked to Jeffrey Epstein and reported to be in Black Book of Flights visiting the Island over 7 times.
> 
> Time will tell though, myself and others could be very wrong, what a poor, poor man and shame on us if we are wrong.


 Why is everyone powerful a peado tho? Like why do so many people wanna f**k kids and why are they all billionaires world leaders etc? And why do so many support it? And why not just go to some s**t hole country with no legal age/a low one?

Also how does everyone wearing masks help 'them '? Surely it'll make it easier for us to disguise ourselves etc?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190559


 Seen it all today down town! Was in Primark (yeah, yeah, again I know) just wanted a couple of cheap t-shirts for the gym. Anyway, there were these two girls in the lift with a push chair. Some old dear (who could barely walk) went to go in the lift with them (plenty of room), and they both turned her away, told her she can't be in the lift with them.

It's getting to the point where common sense and decency has gone out the window. Not to mention when you walk down the high street, everyone is scared to death of being within an inch of you. Anyone would think I was carrying a sword today.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Please stop using Fact Checkers which are funded by Gates!
> 
> You really are special, you pop up to either character assassinate me or trying to Debunk links that I post when it is literally happening all around you and its in your Face yet you stay in Denial.
> 
> I mean....i know you don't think all these Draconian Restrictions are STILL about keeping us safe from a Virus, I know this because you are half intelligent so not sure what your Game is, I know you and a few others have a personal problem with me even though I want a better World for you and your Loved ones just as much as mine.


 It's nothing personal it's just you're the only person round here who continually posts made up "facts" if anyone else did the same, I'd correct them as well.

So you don't believe in fact checking websites because they don't fit your confirmation bias but your happy to post links from fake news websites like newspunch to back up your claims, you may as well post links from theonion or newspoke. Either way, would you believe a link to the actual patent, or is there some made up reason not to trust that either?

https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2020060606


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Please stop using Fact Checkers which are funded by Gates!


 Trust RT.com instead... :huh:

Minds you they do try to get you on-side with little gems like this:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Wyldey dropping truth bombs on the lemmingheads as usual!


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

If we go on a 2nd lockdown I'm gonna lose my s**t


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> If we go on a 2nd lockdown I'm gonna lose my s**t


 Do you reckon it will happen? I've got myself a bench and some weights just in case. Cases are pretty low down here in the South West, so hopefully no lock down.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

SwoleTip said:


> If we go on a 2nd lockdown I'm gonna lose my s**t


 I bloody loved it.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

BUFFMAN said:


> Do you reckon it will happen?..


 Yeah, you're f**ked [currier me your setup whilst you've still got the energy to wrap them] Our local soothsayer/comrade (@wylde99) has decreed it as part of the global reset, backed by RT.com - purveyors of truth in a capitalist pig run world.

or something like that.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Please stop using Fact Checkers which are funded by Gates!
> 
> You really are special, you pop up to either character assassinate me or trying to Debunk links that I post when it is literally happening all around you and its in your Face yet you stay in Denial.
> 
> I mean....i know you don't think all these Draconian Restrictions are STILL about keeping us safe from a Virus, I know this because you are half intelligent so not sure what your Game is, I know you and a few others have a personal problem with me even though I want a better World for you and your Loved ones just as much as mine.


 Pretty sure The International Fact-Checking Network (IFCN) is funded partially by The Gates Foundation, not Full Fact. IIRC Full Fact is independent, and actually Facebook and Google has made sizeable donations to keep it going. Full Fact is UK based from memory. I could be wrong, but probably worth fact checking your fact checking funding comment mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BUFFMAN said:


> Seen it all today down town! Was in Primark (yeah, yeah, again I know) just wanted a couple of cheap t-shirts for the gym. Anyway, there were these two girls in the lift with a push chair. Some old dear (who could barely walk) went to go in the lift with them (plenty of room), and they both turned her away, told her she can't be in the lift with them.
> 
> It's getting to the point where common sense and decency has gone out the window. Not to mention when you walk down the high street, everyone is scared to death of being within an inch of you. Anyone would think I was carrying a sword today.


 It's the opposite round here

The joys of living in a chavvy town


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Pretty sure The International Fact-Checking Network (IFCN) is funded partially by The Gates Foundation, not Full Fact. IIRC Full Fact is independent, and actually Facebook and Google has made sizeable donations to keep it going. Full Fact is UK based from memory. I could be wrong, but probably worth fact checking your fact checking funding comment mate.


 If he fact checked any of his posts, we wouldn't be having this conversation.

As always he's missing the irony, the reason all these fact checking sites now exist, is because of people like him posting made up stuff.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> I bloody loved it.


 Crabs in a bucket



BUFFMAN said:


> Do you reckon it will happen? I've got myself a bench and some weights just in case. Cases are pretty low down here in the South West, so hopefully no lock down.


 Not sure, mate it could potentially happen, can't deal with that s**t again for this non threatening virus. People just need to deal with it and stop wanting to hide for months and months


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

BUFFMAN said:


> Seen it all today down town! *Was in Primark (yeah, yeah, again I know) just wanted a couple of cheap t-shirts for the gym. *Anyway, there were these two girls in the lift with a push chair. Some old dear (who could barely walk) went to go in the lift with them (plenty of room), and they both turned her away, told her she can't be in the lift with them.
> 
> It's getting to the point where common sense and decency has gone out the window. Not to mention when you walk down the high street, everyone is scared to death of being within an inch of you. Anyone would think I was carrying a sword today.


 Go to sports direct for gym t shirts you cheap bastard! Fcuking primark.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> If we go on a 2nd lockdown I'm gonna lose my s**t


 Why? You're not currently working or going to the gym. What would you miss out on?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Food and a Roof over their heads would be cheaper and better, yet with no Medical Degree, he is funding a Pandemic crisis, Vaccines, Fake Meat, the BBC and he is also heavily linked to Jeffrey Epstein and reported to be in Black Book of Flights visiting the Island over 7 times.
> 
> Time will tell though, myself and others could be very wrong, what a poor, poor man and shame on us if we are wrong.


 Talking to a mate who works as a banker in central London, Wylde. Been there 16 years so a fair bit of experience. Got me thinking about conspiracy. Thought you're the man to raise this with.

His thoughts were that he thinks covid is man made. I'm not sure of your thoughts on that notion but please answer that if you could please.

He thinks it's man made because the world is in debt. Massive debt. Maybe not China. This was man made so if/when a 2nd lockdown occurs, more people lose their jobs, more debt. So much more that the world will be in so much debt that it will fully bankrupt. Once this occurs, no money will [allegedly] be available so the slate will be wiped clean. All countries get back on their feet again. You think he's mad?

In the process of this happening, the ill/elderly will die off to help reduce population as the over populated world is putting so much stress on the world and finance. Thoughts?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> Once this occurs, no money will [allegedly] be available so the slate will be wiped clean


 Isn't this sort of how it is anyway. Trillions of pounds of debt that can never be repaid. We just pay interest on said debt, which keeps increasing because the economy keeps moving forward.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Isn't this sort of how it is anyway. Trillions of pounds of debt that can never be repaid. We just pay interest on said debt, which keeps increasing because the economy keeps moving forward.


 Good point, Sir. Maybe the guy thinks the virus is the straw that breaks the camels back?

I'm not great when it comes to understanding finance, inflation etc.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

PSevens2017 said:


> Talking to a mate who works as a banker in central London, Wylde. Been there 16 years so a fair bit of experience. Got me thinking about conspiracy. Thought you're the man to raise this with.
> 
> His thoughts were that he thinks covid is man made. I'm not sure of your thoughts on that notion but please answer that if you could please.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the plot to Fight Club. Who does he suspect is at the bottom of it all?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> Why? You're not currently working or going to the gym. What would you miss out on?


 Well i want to be back on my feet working again ASAP, not unemployed for even longer.

And I'm looking to join energie fitness next week. I still go out and do s**t even though im not working. Not being able to do anything again would drive me insane


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Isn't this sort of how it is anyway. Trillions of pounds of debt that can never be repaid. We just pay interest on said debt, which keeps increasing because the economy keeps moving forward.


 Well, I suppose that works when interest rates are low.

Interest rates have never been this low for so long, so we are in unchartered territory.

We are already seeing suggestions of negative interest rates in the US and the UK, which many other countries have experienced for quite a while.

It doesn't seem to be sustainable to me but wtf do I know, so will be interesting to see how it plays out over the next decade,


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> I'm not great when it comes to understanding finance, inflation etc.


 Me neither mate


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Sounds like the plot to Fight Club. Who does he suspect is at the bottom of it all?


 Well, the World Economic Forum has "The Great Reset" plastered all over their website, so it doesn't seem too far fetched there might be plans underway to sort all this monstrous debt out one way or the other.

They are explicitly linking this to Covid.

https://www.weforum.org/videos/covid-19-the-great-reset

https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/07/klaus-schwab-nature-jobs-great-reset-podcast/


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

invisiblekid said:


> Who does he suspect is at the bottom of it all?


 *John Smith..?*


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

SwoleTip said:


> Well i want to be back on my feet working again ASAP, not unemployed for even longer.
> 
> And I'm looking to join energie fitness next week. I still go out and do s**t even though im not working. *Not being able to do anything again would drive me insane*


 Reckon we'd all be doing much less than we were during the first lockdown as it'll be darker/colder/wetter weather conditions. Gonna have a far more negative psychological impact. I struggle in the winter months anyway.

I was out walking everyday the last time as it was stunning weather. Let's hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> Talking to a mate who works as a banker in central London, Wylde. Been there 16 years so a fair bit of experience. Got me thinking about conspiracy. Thought you're the man to raise this with.
> 
> His thoughts were that he thinks covid is man made. I'm not sure of your thoughts on that notion but please answer that if you could please.
> 
> ...


 Mate honestly, even between "Conspiracy Theorists" there are so many different opinions to what is happening but come on, no one actually believes the official narrative we have beem given surely? Only very old, very stupid or very young Children maybe but no Adult with an ounce of common sence.

I really don't know mate, all I can give you is my Prospective and my opinion on what I see around me and I have seen absolutely nothing that would tell me this Virus is real.

No one with a Sniffle, no one with a Temperature , loss of taste and smell, no one even feeling under the Weather, nothing!

Not saying people aren't getting sick but If i didn't hear it on the phone speakers when at a Shop, seeing all the Covid Propaganda everywhere i. E people in Masks and talking about it ect... I wouldn't know it existed at all.

Will an actual Made Virus be released it? Bill Gates said "The Second wave will get their attention"

Who knows, im more worried about all the people who will lose their Jos, loved ones not seeing other loved ones, lives ruined ect from all the Restrictions.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Reckon we'd all be doing much less than we were during the first lockdown as it'll be darker/colder/wetter weather conditions. *Gonna have a far more negative psychological impact. I struggle in the winter months anyway. *
> 
> I was out walking everyday the last time as it was stunning weather. Let's hope it doesn't happen.


 I agree mate, to be honest I didn't even think about this 

We had heatwaves, barbecues, bike rides, dog walking, summer nights on the patio and it was still difficult some days.

I reckon it will be ten times harder this time round should it happen again.

Danny


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Shergar said:


> I agree mate, to be honest I didn't even think about this
> 
> We had heatwaves, barbecues, bike rides, dog walking, summer nights on the patio and it was still difficult some days.
> 
> ...


 I'm lucky in that respect that I'm a winter person. There is nothing better for me, than a lazy rainy Sunday, watching box sets on the sofa. Having said that, I worked all through the last lockdown, so I guess things weren't that much different. Staying in every day, yep I probably would go a bit mad.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> I'm lucky in that respect that I'm a winter person. There is nothing better for me, than a lazy rainy Sunday, watching box sets on the sofa. Having said that, I worked all through the last lockdown, so I guess things weren't that much different. Staying in every day, yep I probably would go a bit mad.


 Yeah, I worked through it also but the glorious weather and outdoor stuff made days off/early finishes much more easier.

I like an indoor lazy day every so often but much prefer the great outdoors or eating out etc

Danny


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> Isn't this sort of how it is anyway. Trillions of pounds of debt that can never be repaid. We just pay interest on said debt, which keeps increasing because the economy keeps moving forward.


 The theory is that government borrowing is good for the economy, if spent on the right things.

Take hs2, no one really thinks getting to London 5 minutes faster is worth 100bn but it's more about building it and less about the final result than people realise. It's all about the money multiplier effect, which may or may not be, just left wing ideological crap. Government pays out 100bn to Paul, to build a small railway line. Paul pays John, who pays Peter who pays Chris etc. All the construction workers fill up the local hotels, drink in the pubs and frequent the local sandwich shops. Stimulate the local economy and the governments money flows round in circles and stimulates the economy to a total of 1tn from 100bn investment.

Then the debt unlike us, we pay it back on death the government don't. It's perpetual just keep servicing the interest and let inflation take care of the balance. In years to come 1tn debt is worth about the same as a Starbucks coffee.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Reckon we'd all be doing much less than we were during the first lockdown as it'll be darker/colder/wetter weather conditions. Gonna have a far more negative psychological impact. I struggle in the winter months anyway.
> 
> I was out walking everyday the last time as it was stunning weather. Let's hope it doesn't happen.


 Get some good waterproofs and go out in winter. In some ways it's better as you get far less people.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Denied said:


> The theory is that government borrowing is good for the economy, if spent on the right things.
> 
> Take hs2, no one really thinks getting to London 5 minutes faster is worth 100bn but it's more about building it and less about the final result than people realise. It's all about the money multiplier effect, which may or may not be, just left wing ideological crap. Government pays out 100bn to Paul, to build a small railway line. Paul pays John, who pays Peter who pays Chris etc. All the construction workers fill up the local hotels, drink in the pubs and frequent the local sandwich shops. Stimulate the local economy and the governments money flows round in circles and stimulates the economy to a total of 1tn from 100bn investment.
> 
> Then the debt unlike us, we pay it back on death the government don't. It's perpetual just keep servicing the interest and let inflation take care of the balance. In years to come 1tn debt is worth about the same as a Starbucks coffee.


 On the 31 December 2006 it was announced that the UK had finally paid off its WW2 Debts. After 61 years! I wonder if on 31 December 2081 a similar piece will be on the news? I'll be 120 then - probably finally reaching my peak....


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> Get some good waterproofs and go out in winter. In some ways it's better as you get far less people.


 I'm moving to a place where there are no people....just animals!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Shergar said:


> I agree mate, to be honest I didn't even think about this
> 
> *We had heatwaves, barbecues, bike rides, dog walking, summer nights on the patio and it was still difficult some days.*
> 
> ...


 I've said a number of time's when bumping into people/discussing covid during the earlier months 'It's lucky we have it happening when we have this lovely weather. If it was Winter it'd be much more challenging'.

When doing my regular 6-7 mile walk 6 months ago, hardly anyone on the pavements/roads. They were all at the park and getting bollocked for it. Found a set of 26 wide steps (a very miniature version of the Rocky steps) that I could do sprints up to get my heart rate up.

I'll still get out to the gym (if they're open) to up my cardio over weights. Feel more energised lighter and doing increased cardio. Feel better mentally too. I'll still go walking but it won't be the same. It's just those who won't be able to go out. Older people with less strength lose their balance more easily so windy weather can affect this.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> Get some good waterproofs and go out in winter. In some ways it's better as you get far less people.


 Agreed mate. I'll still go out but it will affect many older/less able/less strong


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> The theory is that government borrowing is good for the economy, if spent on the right things.
> 
> Take hs2, no one really thinks getting to London 5 minutes faster is worth 100bn but it's more about building it and less about the final result than people realise. It's all about the money multiplier effect, which may or may not be, just left wing ideological crap. Government pays out 100bn to Paul, to build a small railway line. Paul pays John, who pays Peter who pays Chris etc. All the construction workers fill up the local hotels, drink in the pubs and frequent the local sandwich shops. Stimulate the local economy and the governments money flows round in circles and stimulates the economy to a total of 1tn from 100bn investment.
> 
> Then the debt unlike us, we pay it back on death the government don't. It's perpetual just keep servicing the *interest and let inflation take care of the balance. In years to come 1tn debt is worth about the same as a Starbucks coffee.*


 The problem with that theory is that since the "credit crunch" of 2008 the developed world has struggled to maintain any kind of inflation. The pressure has been deflationary . That's why interest rates have been near zero ever since then.

No matter how much money they've printed they've been unable to trigger any sustainable inflation.

If this virus is a conspiracy (well the reaction to it) I would put my money on the goal being to get inflation back to where it was pre 2008. An attempted economic reset.

Personally I've found life financially a lot more stable post inflation days.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't worry, I think I saw something last night that might come before covid great reset and the second coming of Jesus. Apparently some ancient people predicted the world would end at the end of 2020, some solar issues from the sun, whole world will end up under water maybe apart from Africa.

the rich elite can pay £1bn per person to go on a space ship when it happens, well they will more likely be big ships, like arks, to survive it. Everyone else dies.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

It was a documentary called "2012"

edit, I got the name of the documentary wrong, it's 2012


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Don't worry, I think I saw something last night that might come before covid great reset and the second coming of Jesus. Apparently some ancient people predicted the world would end at the end of 2020, some solar issues from the sun, whole world will end up under water maybe apart from Africa.
> 
> the rich elite can pay £1bn per person to go on a space ship when it happens, well they will more likely be big ships, like arks, to survive it. Everyone else dies.


 For some strange reason this wasn't on the news last night.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> For some strange reason this wasn't on the news last night.


 Which bit? The reset, second coming or the mayans prediction and space ship boats

apparently there are scientists who have proved this solar thing is real and the earth is heating up and it will happen in December. That's why the rich are buying tickets for a billion each


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

The documentary is on Netflix ...

https://www.netflix.com/title/70108779?s=i&trkid=13747225


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

"Listen to the science" they scream

Over 14,000 medical practitioners and scientists have signed "The Great Barrington Declaration" to end these measures as they are based on fraud and lies but the government have ignored it.

You have your scientists speaking out.

You also have over 130,000 of the general public who have signed it.

What else do the farm animals need to show them this is a lie?

Sign it yourself.

https://gbdeclaration.org/


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> "Listen to the science" they scream
> 
> Over 14,000 medical practitioners and scientists have signed "The Great Barrington Declaration" to end these measures as they are based on fraud and lies but the government have ignored it.
> 
> ...


 https://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Blog/2020/10/09/the-great-barrington-declaration-isnt-too-worried-about-who-makes-the-declaration/

I think I'll pretend to be a Nuclear Scientist next time I sign it and Neuro Surgeon the time after that and then I think I'll be Public Health Consultant....


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> "Listen to the science" they scream
> 
> Over 14,000 medical practitioners and scientists have signed "The Great Barrington Declaration" to end these measures as they are based on fraud and lies but the government have ignored it.
> 
> ...


 https://gbdeclaration.org/#read

How about you read what you're posting? It's nothing to do with claiming fraud and lies, it's just saying heard immunity will be a better outcome in the long run as long as we keep shielding the vulnerable.

As for 14000 doctors signing it. Dr Harold Shipman has signed it 6 times.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> "Listen to the science" they scream
> 
> Over 14,000 medical practitioners and scientists have signed "The Great Barrington Declaration" to end these measures as they are based on fraud and lies but the government have ignored it.
> 
> ...


 That might just be the most sensible thing I've seen you post. Well the URL anyway.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The problem with that theory is that since the "credit crunch" of 2008 the developed world has struggled to maintain any kind of inflation. The pressure has been deflationary . That's why interest rates have been near zero ever since then.
> 
> No matter how much money they've printed they've been unable to trigger any sustainable inflation.
> 
> ...


 It's still running around 2% each year and the fact this money is being borrowed with interest of less than 2%, rather than the 4-5% governments would normally borrow out, should keep the model in tact.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Denied said:


> It's still running around 2% each year and the fact this money is being borrowed with interest of less than 2%, rather than the 4-5% governments would normally borrow out, should keep the model in tact.


 The 2% inflation figure isn't strictly accurate.

It's accurate using the current way the govt calculate inflation, who are constantly cherry picking the goods that are used to measure changes in price. Taking goods out that have risen in price dramatically and replacing with goods that are relatively stable.

If the govt were to use their previous model, used in the early 90's, the real inflation rate would be significantly higher - ranging between 5--8% and ranging between 9-13% for the pre-1980 govt model ( Ranges over the past 10 years)

Lies, damn lies and statistics.

http://www.shadowstats.com/alternate_data/inflation-charts

https://www.evidenceinvestor.com/there-is-significant-real-inflation-in-the-world/


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> "Listen to the science" they scream
> 
> Over 14,000 medical practitioners and scientists have signed "The Great Barrington Declaration" to end these measures as they are based on fraud and lies but the government have ignored it.
> 
> ...


 Thoughts on this mate. Do you think this is a lie? If so, is it to create further unemployment, housing issues, mental health problems, surgery/treatment cancellations/implications (especially for people engaging in ongoing chemotherapy/radiotherapy which includes children!).


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> It's still running around 2% each year and the fact this money is being borrowed with interest of less than 2%, rather than the 4-5% governments would normally borrow out, should keep the model in tact.


 There may have been temporary conditions that have allowed some level of inflation to still exist post 2008 but the long term fear since then has been deflation . We wouldn't have had interest rates near zero for more than a decade otherwise.









Central banks use interest rates to control inflation. When the long term forecast is that inflation is getting too high , they raise interest rates which makes money more valuable, when the forecast is there's not enough inflation they cut interest rates to devalue money. Obviously they can't currently cut rates any further without going into negative territory (currently being contemplated).

Our great leaders have tried all sorts of "fiscal stimulus" measures to inject inflation since 2008 thus trying to keep us all on the perpetual growth/inflation hamster wheel. But every measure has failed thus far. Maybe this is the reason we are currently seeing a completely unnecessary trashing of economies in many developed nations. An economic reset.

Japan reached the 0% interest rate/limited inflation/growth era a couple of decades before the rest of us. IMO and experience it's not such a bad place to be.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> Thoughts on this mate. Do you think this is a lie? If so, is it to create further unemployment, housing issues, mental health problems, surgery/treatment cancellations/implications (especially for people engaging in ongoing chemotherapy/radiotherapy which includes children!).
> 
> View attachment 190573


 Strange how the BBC decided to leave the likes of Germany and Sweden off of that graph....Almost as if they only want to tell us the bad news RE this virus.

But of course it's the completely unbias and impartial BBC so there couldn't possibly be any agenda !


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Denied said:


> https://gbdeclaration.org/#read
> 
> How about you read what you're posting? It's nothing to do with claiming fraud and lies, it's just saying heard immunity will be a better outcome in the long run as long as we keep shielding the vulnerable.
> 
> As for 14000 doctors signing it. Dr Harold Shipman has signed it 6 times.


@wylde99

Coronavirus: 'Dr Person Fakename' and 'Harold Shipman' signatures on scientists' letter calling on government to embrace herd immunity

Other names in list of Great Barrington Declaration include 'Dr Johnny Fartpants' and 'Professor Notaf Uckingclue'

An open letter urging governments to embrace herd immunity has been signed by the likes of at least seven Dr Harold Shipmans, Dr Person Fakename, Dr Very Dodgy Doctor, and a Mr Banana Rama - casting doubt on the legitimacy of the support it claims to have.

The Great Barrington Declaration, authored and signed by prominent supporters of herd immunity in the US, recommends that governments take an approach they call "Focused Protection", which calls for an end to coronavirus lockdowns.

According to the authors' website, the letter has been signed by over 16,000 scientists and medical practitioners, as well as by more than 159,000 members of the public. This includes Steven Baker, Tory MP for Wycombe, US Senator Rand Paul of Kentucky, and Telegraph journalist Allison Pearson, all of whom have tweeted their support for the letter.

But among the signatures, which are publicly available on the website, are dozens of fake names. These include 'Professor Ita Rôle Italy Pudding and dessert expert', 'Dr Brian Blessed Doctor in Winged Flight, Z-Cars and Booming Laughter', 'Dr Johnny Fartpants' and 'Professor Notaf Uckingclue', among others.

Several people from the medical and scientific community are now questioning the level of support for the controversial concept of herd immunity within the letter.

According to the Great Barrington Declaration, governments should aim to "minimise mortality and social harm until we reach herd immunity", claiming that their recommendation is the "most compassionate approach".

A "Focused Protection" approach would mean ring-fencing vulnerable communities, such as people living in nursing homes or those who are retired, to protect them from Covid-19. Anyone who is not classed as a vulnerable person should then be allowed to catch the coronavirus and "resume life as normal", following regular hygiene advice such as hand washing and staying home when ill.

Devi Sridhar, professor of global public health at Edinburgh University and an adviser to the Scottish government, said she did not agree with it and that the letter was not "scientific" or "accurate".

Speaking to Channel 4 on Thursday, she said: "If you look at the advice of the WHO, health leaders in the United States, what they come out and say is that it's not necessarily possible to build herd immunity to this virus.

"Many governments thought that immunity would at least last a year, and at that point, if we still haven't built herd immunity, all we're going to see is cycles, waves of infection."

Professor Martin McKee, from the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, told Sky News that the letter reminded him of "the messaging used to undermine public health policies on harmful substances, such as tobacco".

"Leaving aside the powerful arguments against this declaration on grounds of science and feasibility, we have consistent evidence that a clear majority of the British public support necessary measures to reduce the spread of the virus or it would go even further," he said.

"Yet the campaign behind this declaration promotes a completely different picture."

Professor Jay Bhattacharya, of Stanford University, one of the authors of the letter, told Sky News they "do not have the resources to audit each signature".

"It is unfortunate that some people have abused our trust by adding false names, but I suppose it is inevitable.

"Still - given the volume of correspondence I have received from medical and public health professionals, as well as scientists and epidemiologists, it is clear that a very large number of experts resonate with the message of the declaration and its call for a focused protection policy," he added. Hi


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

PSevens2017 said:


> @wylde99
> 
> Coronavirus: 'Dr Person Fakename' and 'Harold Shipman' signatures on scientists' letter calling on government to embrace herd immunity
> 
> ...


 You're always going to find fake names on any petition involving thousands of participants.

But there a good number of leading experts from various prestigious institutions that do support the declaration.

_On October 4, 2020, this declaration was authored and signed in Great Barrington, United States, by:_

*Dr. Martin Kulldorff*, professor of medicine at Harvard University, a biostatistician, and epidemiologist with expertise in detecting and monitoring of infectious disease outbreaks and vaccine safety evaluations.

*Dr. Sunetra Gupta*, professor at Oxford University, an epidemiologist with expertise in immunology, vaccine development, and mathematical modeling of infectious diseases.

*Dr. Jay Bhattacharya*, professor at Stanford University Medical School, a physician, epidemiologist, health economist, and public health policy expert focusing on infectious diseases and vulnerable populations.

SIGN THE DECLARATION

*
Co-signers
*

*
Medical and Public Health Scientists and Medical Practitioners
*

*Prof. Sucharit Bhakdi*, em. Professor of Medical Microbiology, University of Mainz, Germany

*Dr. Rajiv Bhatia*, MD, MPH, Physician with the VA, epidemiology, health equity practice, and health impact assessment of public policy, USA

*Prof. Stephen Bremner*,
Professor of Medical Statistics, Brighton and Sussex Medical School, University of Sussex, UK

*Prof. Anthony J Brookes*, Department of Genetics & Genome Biology, University of Leicester, UK

*Dr. Helen Colhoun*, professor of medical informatics and epidemiology, and public health physician, with expertise in risk prediction, University of Edinburgh, UK

*Prof. Angus Dalgleish*, MD, FRCP, FRACP, FRCPath, FMedSci, Department of Oncology, St. George's, University of London, UK

*Dr. Sylvia Fogel*, autism expert and psychiatrist at Massachusetts General Hospital and instructor at Harvard Medical School, USA.

*Dr. Eitan Friedman*, MD, PhD. Founder and Director, The Susanne Levy Gertner Oncogenetics Unit, The Danek Gertner Institute of Human Genetics, Chaim Sheba Medical Center and Professor of Medicine, Department of Internal Medicine and Depertment of Human Genetics and Biochemistry, Tel-Aviv University, Israel

*Dr. Uri Gavish*, an expert in algorithm analysis and a biomedical consultant

*Prof. Motti Gerlic*, Department of Clinical Microbiology and Immunology, Tel Aviv University, Israel

*Dr. Gabriela Gomes*, professor, a mathematician focussing on population dynamics, evolutionary theory and infectious disease epidemiology. University of Strathclyde, Glasgow, UK

*Prof. Mike Hulme*, professor of human geography, University of Cambridge, UK

*Dr. Michael Jackson*, PhD is an ecologist and research fellow at the University of Canterbury, New Zealand.

*Dr. David Katz*, MD, MPH, President, True Health Initiative and the Founder and Former Director of the Yale University Prevention Research Center, USA

*Dr. Andrius Kavaliunas*, epidemiologist and assistant professor at Karolinska Institute, Sweden

*Dr. Laura Lazzeroni*, PhD., biostatistician and data scientist, professor of psychiatry and behavioral sciences and of biomedical data science. Stanford University Medical School, USA

*Dr. Michael Levitt*, PhD is a biophysicist and a professor of structural biology. Dr. Levitt received the 2013 Nobel Prize in Chemistry for the development of multiscale models for complex chemical systems. Stanford University, USA

*Prof. David Livermore*, Professor, microbiologist with expertise in disease epidemiology, antibiotic resistance and rapid diagnostics. University of East Anglia, UK

*Dr. Jonas Ludvigsson*, pediatrician, epidemiologist and professor at Karolinska Institute and senior physician at Örebro University Hospital, Sweden.

*Dr. Paul McKeigue*, professor of epidemiology and public health physician, with expertise in statistical modelling of disease. University of Edinburgh, UK

*Dr. Cody Meissner*, professor of pediatrics, expert on vaccine development, efficacy and safety. Tufts University School of Medicine, USA

*Prof. Ariel Munitz*, Department of Clinical Microbiology and Immunology, Tel Aviv University, Israel

*Prof. Yaz Gulnur Muradoglu*, Professor of Finance, Director at Behavioural Finance Working Group, School of Business and Management, Queen Mary University of London, UK

*Prof. Partha P. Majumder*, PhD, FNA, FASc, FNASc, FTWAS National Science Chair, Distinguished Professor and Founder National Institute of Biomedical Genomics, KalyaniEmeritus Professor Indian Statistical Institute, Kolkata, India

*Prof. Udi Qimron*, Chair, Department of Clinical Microbiology and Immunology, Tel Aviv University, Israel

*Prof. Matthew Ratcliffe*, Professor of Philosophy specializing in philosophy of mental health, University of York, UK

*Dr. Mario Recker*, Associate Professor in Applied Mathematics at the Centre for Mathematics and the Environment, University of Exeter, UK

*Dr. Eyal Shahar*, MD professor (emeritus) of public health, physician, epidemiologist, with expertise in causal and statistical inference. University of Arizona, USA

*Prof. Karol Sikora MA*, PhD, MBBChir, FRCP, FRCR, FFPM, Medical Director of Rutherford Health, Oncologist, & Dean of Medicine, UK

*Dr. Matthew Strauss*, critical care physician and assistant professor of medicine, Queen's University, Canada

*Dr. Rodney Sturdivant*, PhD. associate professor of biostatistics. Director of the Baylor Statistical Consulting Center. Focus on infectious disease spread and diagnosis. Baylor University, USA

*Dr. Simon Thornley*, PhD, epidemiologist, biostatistics and epidemiological analysis, communicable and non-communicable diseases. University of Auckland, New Zealand.

*Prof. Ellen Townsend*, Self-Harm Research Group, University of Nottingham, UK.

*Prof. Lisa White*, Professor of Modelling and Epidemiology Nuffield Department of Medicine, Oxford University, UK

*Prof. Simon Wood*, professor, statistician with expertise in statistical methodology, applied statistics and mathematical modelling in biology, University of Edinburgh, UK

(Visited 6,831 times, 6,831 visits today)

Share This Post


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> Strange how the BBC decided to leave the likes of Germany and Sweden off of that graph....Almost as if they only want to tell us the bad news RE this virus.
> 
> But of course it's the completely unbias and impartial BBC so there couldn't possibly be any agenda !


 The BBC left German on their graph mate. They're exceptionally low by comparison. Just like Italy, who locked down hard.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

mal said:


> Andy burnham wants to shut down the north... says it all really, lefty tw4t


 BBC News - Coronavirus: We won't surrender North to hardship, mayor vows
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54492682


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> BBC News - Coronavirus: We won't surrender North to hardship, mayor vows
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-54492682


 What's the jist of this ? I'm drunk but I won't t understand it sober


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> What's the jist of this ? I'm drunk but I won't t understand it sober


 Set your alarm for 2.30am and have a look at it when you're only half drunk.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> You're always going to find fake names on any petition involving thousands of participants.
> 
> But there a good number of leading experts from various prestigious institutions that do support the declaration.
> 
> ...


 This has been shadowbanned by Google when you search for it.

fu**ing outrageous.

As for that Devi she's an evil witch. Has close ties to the Fuhrer of Scotland and is a massive figure behind the banning of alcohol.

https://www.nature.com/articles/482302a

From 2012. These cu**s knew what was coming.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

The World Health Organization is the only body that can promote health through the use of international law. It should make alcohol its next target, says Devi Sridhar.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mhoon said:


> This has been shadowbanned by Google when you search for it.
> 
> fu**ing outrageous.
> 
> ...


 Interestingly, whenever someone has been critical of anabolic steroids, I have often challenged them by pointing out that the problems caused to society by steroids are minute when compared to the societal problems caused by alcohol. That paper you linked details some of them very nicely. Alcohol will never be banned - it raises too much revenue and as was seen in the USA during prohibition, banning it outright simply wouldn't work. That said, educating people to use it more sensibly isn't a bad idea at all is it?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Kazza61 said:


> Interestingly, whenever someone has been critical of anabolic steroids, I have often challenged them by pointing out that the problems caused to society by steroids are minute when compared to the societal problems caused by alcohol. That paper you linked details some of them very nicely. Alcohol will never be banned - it raises too much revenue and as was seen in the USA during prohibition, banning it outright simply wouldn't work. *That said, educating people to use it more sensibly isn't a bad idea at all is it?*


 Agreed. The only thing is eg a majority of the general public in the U.K. are cretins. They are fearing a 2nd lockdown so what do they do.......... go out en masse and get s**t faced, losing all inhibitions then, potentially, end up being responsible for increased rise in covid cases.

Pubs up north we're having lock ins and not giving a fcuk about distancing. My ex who's Northern actually referred to her own family and friends who carried on as normal as 'Northern monkeys' as they were arrested back in June for drinking after hours and twatted in the streets of Stockton . Lol.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> Pubs up north we're having lock ins and not giving a fcuk about distancing. My ex who's Northern actually referred to her own family and friends who carried on as normal as 'Northern monkeys' as they were arrested back in June for drinking after hours and twatted in the streets of Stockton . Lol.


 Nothing like our local, they've been pretty strict all the way through. Only reason the wife lets us drink there. Last orders called at 21:10. Came round and said we all needed to be the other side of the barrier by 21:50. Pretty much chased us out at 21:40.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

My uncle runs a pub in Somerset, he's struggling big time. Me and my old man spoke to him earlier, only 7 people in that pub at that particular time, which is unheard of on a Saturday night. I'd be very worried if I were running a business at this point.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

The latest ****ery is making masks mandatory outdoors now as well.

fu**ing evil cu**s.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Mhoon said:


> The latest ****ery is making masks mandatory outdoors now as well.
> 
> fu**ing evil cu**s.


 f**k that. That would be the last straw.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Mhoon said:


> The latest ****ery is making masks mandatory outdoors now as well.
> 
> fu**ing evil cu**s.


 @Youdontknowme

Wanna hear your thoughts on this if this happens


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

SwoleTip said:


> @Youdontknowme
> 
> Wanna hear your thoughts on this if this happens


 My thoughts? A step too far.... and unless it becomes law/fineable I wouldn't be wearing one outside.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> My uncle runs a pub in Somerset, he's struggling big time. Me and my old man spoke to him earlier, only 7 people in that pub at that particular time, which is unheard of on a Saturday night. I'd be very worried if I were running a business at this point.


 Pubs are packed around here, and I don't live too far from one of the highest infection towns in the UK


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> My thoughts? A step too far.... and unless it becomes law/fineable I wouldn't be wearing one outside.


 Law and Fineable are not the same.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Law and Fineable are not the same.


 Mmm, don't thing he actually said they were, did he?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Mmm, don't thing he actually said they were, did he?


 I mean they have zero relevance to each other.

Not wearing a Mask Is Fineable in the World of you Sheep (not lawful) yet I haven't been fined.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

WHEN they Mandate Masks outdoors it's going to be amazing on here, I genuinely can't wait to see how certain people defend the decision.


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Mhoon said:


> The latest ****ery is making masks mandatory outdoors now as well.
> 
> fu**ing evil cu**s.


 Not a fu**ing chance am I wearing a mask outdoors...just seen a guy working in a petrol station with plastic gloves and a mask on sweeping the forecourt.

Not a single person about just me sat in the van eating breakfast,getting beyond a joke now.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> WHEN they Mandate Masks outdoors it's going to be amazing on here, I *genuinely can't wait to see how certain people defend the decision. *


 I think It'll be more about people disagreeing with those who claim covid isn't real.

If the mandatory mask wearing is applied to outside I would imagine this will be for supermarkets, shops etc where the retarded folk of the U.K. are simply unable to read the very brightly coloured 'keep your distance to 2 metres' stickers all over the floor and keep themselves from breathing down someone's neck in the queue. Spread of infection is far less likely if out in public and distanced from people when walking around roads/streets.

People actually complaining about wearing a mask in a supermarket saying it's preposterous deserve cancer or to be made homeless. Harsh? Not at all.

This will give them time for reflection and to realise how very pathetic and stupid they really are and that wearing a mask for the 10-20 minutes that you shop isn't actually that bad.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> WHEN they Mandate Masks outdoors it's going to be amazing on here, I genuinely can't wait to see how certain people defend the decision.


 I can't wait to see how you make advice from the British medical council and Sage anything but medical advice and in fact, it's come down from your pedo overlords.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> WHEN they Mandate Masks outdoors it's going to be amazing on here, I genuinely can't wait to see how certain people defend the decision.


 Hey @Wylde99 - I see they are looking into whether the BCG vaccine developed in 1921 (imagine how big the the tracking chips had to be in those day!) can help stimulate the immune system to fight Covid and minimise it's effects whilst we wait for a dedicated vaccine to be developed. They are recruiting volunteers and I thought given that this one has been around for a hundred years and is proven to be both safe and effective you'd be happy to sign up right?

BCG: Can a vaccine from 1921 save lives from Covid-19? https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54465733


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

*"The number of covid-19 cases likely to have been caught by patients already in hospital for other conditions has more than doubled in a week - rising more quickly than coronavirus admissions from the community"*

https://www.hsj.co.uk/acute-care/covid-cases-caught-in-hospital-more-than-double-in-a-week/7028611.article

So while the lemmingheads blame and back bite each other.

"Its the university students that are to blame" "its those northern monkeys drinking in the pubs that's killing all the old folk"

In reality , as has been the case from the beginning, it's our great leaders failure to protect the vulnerable that's the reason for the death toll.

Look at Singapore. 58,000 confirmed cases. That's a near identical case rate as the UK . We have a 10× larger population than them and 10x more confirmed cases . Exactly the same.

Yet they have 27 deaths while we have 42,000. More than 1500 times more deaths!

So while millions of healthy people's livlihoods are being ripped away from them, and we're all forced to live under these ridiculous restrictions. The virus is allowed to spread unabaited in the hospitals, amongst the very people that actually most need protection from it.

Yet as from the beginning, the lemming heads and useful idiots are in complete ignorance of the facts and would prefer to blame and wish cancer on some poor sod that's just had enough of walking around looking like some spasticated Dick Turpin.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> *"The number of covid-19 cases likely to have been caught by patients already in hospital for other conditions has more than doubled in a week - rising more quickly than coronavirus admissions from the community"*
> 
> https://www.hsj.co.uk/acute-care/covid-cases-caught-in-hospital-more-than-double-in-a-week/7028611.article
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the nod, Michael :thumbup1:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I know we have a few resident conspiracy theorists on UK-Muscle and mainly we see their continued attempts to indoctrinate others with endless memes and ever more outrageous claims as a bit of a giggle. But like any other radical indoctrinated belief, once it reaches a critical mass, it becomes very dangerous indeed. Take Islam and you get women stoned to death for having an unapproved relationship. Take Catholicism and you get thousands of people in Africa infected with AIDS because condoms are banned. Now take conspiracy theorists and not only do you start to get children prevented from accessing disease protection (vaccines) you get people running into pizza shops with guns and then ultimately you get world leaders believing these incredible stories (which are of course out and out lies). Then, before you know it, you get the leader of the world's richest nation talking about bleach as a cure for Covid, repeating shite he has been told by money making conspiracy authors, and setting up women's health committees that have not one single woman on them. Things are really getting much worse in America now and the numbers of people who believe this nonsense is increasing very dramatically. And without a doubt it affecting how people vote. I really hope people here are less gullible. Here's a short overview as to where all this stuff originally started:

US election 2020: 'QAnon might affect how my friends vote' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-54440973


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Law and Fineable are not the same.


 No s**t



wylde99 said:


> WHEN they Mandate Masks outdoors it's going to be amazing on here, I genuinely can't wait to see how certain people defend the decision.


 so what source of information has got someone jumping on this boat then?


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> I know we have a few resident conspiracy theorists on UK-Muscle and mainly we see their continued attempts to indoctrinate others with endless memes and ever more outrageous claims as a bit of a giggle. But like any other radical indoctrinated belief, once it reaches a critical mass, it becomes very dangerous indeed. Take Islam and you get women stoned to death for having an unapproved relationship. Take Catholicism and you get thousands of people in Africa infected with AIDS because condoms are banned. Now take conspiracy theorists and not only do you start to get children prevented from accessing disease protection (vaccines) you get people running into pizza shops with guns and then ultimately you get world leaders believing these incredible stories (which are of course out and out lies). Then, before you know it, you get the leader of the world's richest nation talking about bleach as a cure for Covid, repeating shite he has been told by money making conspiracy authors, and setting up women's health committees that have not one single woman on them. Things are really getting much worse in America now and the numbers of people who believe this nonsense is increasing very dramatically. And without a doubt it affecting how people vote. I really hope people here are less gullible. Here's a short overview as to where all this stuff originally started:
> 
> US election 2020: 'QAnon might affect how my friends vote' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-54440973


 What are you waffling on about man!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> *"The number of covid-19 cases likely to have been caught by patients already in hospital for other conditions has more than doubled in a week - rising more quickly than coronavirus admissions from the community"*
> 
> https://www.hsj.co.uk/acute-care/covid-cases-caught-in-hospital-more-than-double-in-a-week/7028611.article
> 
> ...


 I think me and you could marry if we were both gay....


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

KETONES said:


> What are you waffling on about man!


 Sorry mate - forgot to mention arseholes and bumming. Won't let it happen again.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Youdontknowme said:


> No s**t
> 
> so what source of information has got someone jumping on this boat then?


 To give a more balanced perspective, Wylde did mention that mandated mask wearing was likely to eventually occur back around April time ,and he was just shouted down and ridiculed with comments such as " I've no idea why these tin-foil nut jobs keeping banging on about mask wearing when neither myself or anyone else on UK-M is advocating wearing them"

Masks were then mandated and it quickly became the norm and widespread opinion that anyone who refused to wear them were endangering the lives of others after clearly showing no interest in mask wearing initially.

I have no idea whether compulsory mask wearing anywhere in public will become mandated however here is an article where the idea is being suggested, or at least the headline suggests it, the detail of the article does give caveats to compulsory mask wearing outdoors.

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-doctors-call-for-mandatory-masks-in-offices-and-outdoors-in-new-wish-list-12100589


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

@PSevens2017 taking down a mask wearing criminal!

Well trying to!


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> @PSevens2017 taking down a mask wearing criminal!
> 
> Well trying to!


 Yep - get the people turning on themselves.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Sorry mate - forgot to mention arseholes and bumming. Won't let it happen again.


 That's better!!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MickeyE said:


> @PSevens2017 taking down a mask wearing criminal!
> 
> Well trying to!


 Lol, which part of the country are these 'criminals' from, Michael? Absolute Jeremy Kyle watching scabs

Edit - would imagine it was the toxic material the mask had been infected with to assist the human population to murder each other. Another government ploy???? Talk to me Mickey??


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> Lol, which part of the country are these 'criminals' from, Michael? Absolute Jeremy Kyle watching scabs


 Brummies mate....they let dogs s**t on the carpet in their council flats.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/i/status/1314573157827858434


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

KETONES said:


> Brummies mate....they train their dogs to s**t on the carpet.


 Fixed.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/571859943314816/posts/1010281759472630/

Worth a watch, it's all connected, and it's all falling apart and being exposed.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Youdontknowme said:


> My thoughts? A step too far.... and unless it becomes law/fineable I wouldn't be wearing one outside.


 But what about saving those lives bro?

You're gonna kill granny


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> @PSevens2017 taking down a mask wearing criminal!
> 
> Well trying to!


 I didn't understand any of what was going on


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> I didn't understand any of what was going on


 Some spastics on a bus were giving some young girl sh1t cos she wasn't wearing a mask.

One of said spastics decided to kick the girl in the face. Some other dude then chucked him on the floor and gave him a little kick in the head.

Don't be alarmed. Its just the "new normal"


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Some spastics on a bus were giving some young girl sh1t cos she wasn't wearing a mask.
> 
> One of said spastics decided to *kick the girl in the face*. Some other dude then chucked him on the floor and gave him a little kick in the head.
> 
> Don't be alarmed. Its just the "new normal"


 That's awful.........

should have kicked her in the c**t


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190615
> 
> 
> View attachment 190617


 Excellent contribution as always.

But this won't even register with the lemmingheads.

At this point their heads are so far stuck up their arses they've got sh1t stains on their shoulders.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190615
> 
> 
> View attachment 190617





MickeyE said:


> Excellent contribution as always.
> 
> But this won't even register with the lemmingheads.
> 
> At this point they're heads are so far stuck up their arses they've got sh1t stains on their shoulders.


 Or maybe just a complete misunderstanding of the nature of science which unlike religions and conspiracy theories doesn't decide one thing forever but constantly evolves and updates in light of new and emerging 'evidence'. If it didn't we'd still be treating everyone with leeches.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Or maybe just a complete misunderstanding of the nature of science which unlike religions and conspiracy theories doesn't decide one thing forever but constantly evolves and updates in light of new and emerging 'evidence'. If it didn't we'd still be treating everyone with leeches.


 Come on mate. I'm sure you don't really believe that.

Face masks and viruses have both existed for donkey years.

Where's this "emerging" evidence or scientific break though that now contradicts the UK government's statement from just a couple months ago, that basically claimed wearing masks was pointless...

It doesn't exist, it's rubbish. As the main man Tegnell said all along. Wearing masks to combat this virus is a futile exercise.

Sometimes it's just better to put your hands up and admit you were wrong.

Some of us on here said right from the beginning this thing was just another typical flu/cold virus and this whole charade staged by our great leaders has been one gigantic farce of immeasurable proportions.

And with every day that passes it's becoming more and more clear that we were right all along.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Come on mate. I'm sure you don't really believe that.
> 
> Face masks and viruses have both existed for donkey years.
> 
> ...


 Re-read exactly what I wrote and tell me exactly which part of it isn't true.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol, Ironically after my last post.

https://www.news.com.au/world/coronavirus/global/coronavirus-who-backflips-on-virus-stance-by-condemning-lockdowns/news-story/f2188f2aebff1b7b291b297731c3da74


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Re-read exactly what I wrote and tell me exactly which part of it isn't true.


 I don't disagree that scientific beliefs are always evolving . Im asking you where is the new evidence that contradicts the government statement from a couple months ago, that Wyldey quoted ?

At the end of the day this is what it really boils down to.

Instead of wrecking the econony, tons of people's livlihoods and foisting all of these draconian and idiotic restrictions on all of us.

All the government needed to do was to properly look after the old people in hospitals and care homes. THAT'S IT!

It would have cost a tiny fraction of what they've wasted on completely useless and counterproductive measures.

But instead they royally fked up the one thing that was actually necessary.

And now we're left arguing amongst ourselves, kicking each other in the face, wishing cancer on our fellow bredren... for what?

Not wearing a fooking mask! that the government said was pointless a few weeks ago.

I despair. I really do.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I despair. I really do.


 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_airlines_of_Sweden


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Denied said:


> I can't wait to see how you make advice from the British medical council and Sage anything but medical advice and in fact, it's come down from your pedo overlords.


 I once had a friend that parachuted into an sharks open mouth. He's half the man he used to be these days


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> I don't disagree that scientific beliefs are always evolving . Im asking you where is the new evidence that contradicts the government statement from a couple months ago, that Wyldey quoted ?
> 
> At the end of the day this is what it really boils down to.
> 
> ...


 Very true...


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> I know we have a few resident conspiracy theorists on UK-Muscle and mainly we see their continued attempts to indoctrinate others with endless memes and ever more outrageous claims as a bit of a giggle. But like any other radical indoctrinated belief, once it reaches a critical mass, it becomes very dangerous indeed. Take Islam and you get women stoned to death for having an unapproved relationship. Take Catholicism and you get thousands of people in Africa infected with AIDS because condoms are banned. Now take conspiracy theorists and not only do you start to get children prevented from accessing disease protection (vaccines) you get people running into pizza shops with guns and then ultimately you get world leaders believing these incredible stories (which are of course out and out lies). Then, before you know it, you get the leader of the world's richest nation talking about bleach as a cure for Covid, repeating shite he has been told by money making conspiracy authors, and setting up women's health committees that have not one single woman on them. Things are really getting much worse in America now and the numbers of people who believe this nonsense is increasing very dramatically. And without a doubt it affecting how people vote. I really hope people here are less gullible. Here's a short overview as to where all this stuff originally started:
> 
> US election 2020: 'QAnon might affect how my friends vote' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-54440973


 BBC link. Cmon eh? Those bastions of impartiality.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Jackoffblades said:


> I once had a friend that parachuted into an sharks open mouth. He's half the man he used to be these days


 ...yeah, but could he get into _Pure gym?_


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Face masks and viruses have both existed for donkey years.
> 
> Where's this "emerging" evidence or scientific break though that now contradicts the UK government's statement from just a couple months ago, that basically claimed wearing masks was pointless...


 They didn't believe airborne transmission was much of a problem to start with, they later realised it was more of an issue than first thought based on the new evidence, it made mask wearing more useful than first thought.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> Come on mate. I'm sure you don't really believe that.
> 
> Face masks and viruses have both existed for donkey years.
> 
> ...


 I don't know enough about the mask situation, nor have I really got in to the arguments, but one thing I did read last night (I'll try to find it) is that it's known that 'viral load' is the key to the severity of any infection. This is true of ebola, HIV etc. And, by wearing masks, in conjunction with social distancing, the evidence suggests that this does lessen the viral load projected or inhaled. This would explain the lesser impact of recent infections.

Either that, or the virus is weakening - which is doubtful so early on, according to the article I read, but it is expected to happen over time.

I don't necessarily agree with that because as I said, I don't profess to know enough (nor does anyone here to be perfectly frank), but I thought it was an interesting perspective.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Lol, Ironically after my last post.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/world/coronavirus/global/coronavirus-who-backflips-on-virus-stance-by-condemning-lockdowns/news-story/f2188f2aebff1b7b291b297731c3da74


 I notice he doesn't offer an alternative or suggest that is in't needed - he just says we need other options and it shouldn't be the default position. I don't think that is exactly revolutionary, is it? Everyone knows how devastating even local lockdowns will be.

"Instead, Dr Nabarro is advocating for a new approach to containing the virus.

"And so, we really do appeal to all world leaders: stop using lockdown as your *primary* control method. Develop better systems for doing it. Work together and learn from each other."

Perhaps he would advocate wearing masks in public as an alternative solution. Or more likely an effective Test, Track & Trace system, along with, as @MickeyE said, protecting those in hospital and care homes.

Which of those would you accept as an alternative?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mhoon said:


> BBC link. Cmon eh? Those bastions of impartiality.


 Have you read the article? What do you think is wrong with it? Do you believe the conspiracy theories currently being spouted?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> *They didn't believe airborne transmission was much of a problem to start with,* they later realised it was more of an issue than first thought based on the new evidence, it made mask wearing more useful than first thought.


 The statement below was made by the UK government prior to them making the statement stating that mask wearing was basically pointless.

"*The transmission of COVID-19 is thought to occur mainly through respiratory droplets generated by coughing and sneezing*, and through contact with contaminated surfaces.

The predominant modes of transmission are assumed to be droplet and contact.

10 Jan 2020"

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/wuhan-novel-coronavirus-infection-prevention-and-control#:~:text=The transmission of COVID-,be droplet and contact.

They knew full well how the virus was transmitted back in January. A lot of research had already been done in China and other countries.

It's transmitted in exactly the same way as flu and other common cold viruses because that's basically what it is.

It doesn't matter how much clutching at straws anyone does. The fact remains, the statement from the government a couple months ago stating that the scientific evidence for the benrfits of mask wearing is "weak" and there's been no scientific revelation/breakthrough since then to contradict that.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

@MickeyE @wylde99 @Denied @invisiblekid

Morning all. Here is a great article from the respected scientific journal Nature. It gives a really good overview as to how the science around face-masks has changed rapidly in the face of multiple streams of research. The article itself references 14 such research projects. I am posting it simply for interest - I certainly found it very interesting and before you put finger to keyboard Mickey, I'm not intending to defend it or debate it - I think it stands well on its own and I think you will enjoy reading it.

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02801-8

All the best.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The statement below was made by the UK government prior to them making the statement stating that mask wearing was basically pointless.
> 
> "*The transmission of COVID-19 is thought to occur mainly through respiratory droplets generated by coughing and sneezing*, and through contact with contaminated surfaces.
> 
> ...


 https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/10/05/920446534/cdc-acknowledges-coronavirus-can-spread-via-airborne-transmission


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> @MickeyE @wylde99 @Denied @invisiblekid
> 
> Morning all. Here is a great article from the respected scientific journal Nature. It gives a really good overview as to how the science around face-masks has changed rapidly in the face of multiple streams of research. The article itself references 14 such research projects. I am posting it simply for interest - I certainly found it very interesting and before you put finger to keyboard Mickey, I'm not intending to defend it or debate it - I think it stands well on its own and I think you will enjoy reading it.
> 
> ...


 Facts don't mean s**t.

I can't be arsed looking for it now but I'm sure I saw a post from that wylde loony along the lines of "we conspiracy theorists have differing opinions on what the end goals are (I'm guessing for the peado elite and their fake virus , etc. ). It was something like that....

so basically , based on no facts, they don't know why these people are doing what they're doing or who they are but they're damn sure there is something going on....?? And they all have their own f**ked up OPINIONS!? Of what that might be. Sounds like a mental condition to me

btw, just seen an eBay add for a 1.99 item priced at £1000000, apparently they do that to keep the listing active when stock is out. I call bullshit, blatantly selling kidz brains


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> @MickeyE @wylde99 @Denied @invisiblekid
> 
> Morning all. Here is a great article from the respected scientific journal Nature. It gives a really good overview as to how the science around face-masks has changed rapidly in the face of multiple streams of research. The article itself references 14 such research projects. I am posting it simply for interest - I certainly found it very interesting and before you put finger to keyboard Mickey, I'm not intending to defend it or debate it - I think it stands well on its own and I think you will enjoy reading it.
> 
> ...


 Interesting article from the journalist Lynne Peeple, but it's really just conjecture.

The government based their fairly recent statement that wearing masks is pointless on various peer reviewed studies that had gone before.

The transmission of this virus is really not in any way unique.

It's part of the coronavirus family of common colds and is transmitted in the same way.

The most important thing is that you keep it away from those already close to death's door. And that's what the government has failed miserably to do.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Youdontknowme said:


> Facts don't mean s**t.


 You've neatly summed up much of today's problems right there.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Interesting article from the journalist Lynne Peeple, but it's really just conjecture.
> 
> The government based their fairly recent statement that wearing masks is pointless on various peer reviewed studies that had gone before.
> 
> ...


 Lol. You just couldn't resist could you.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Have you read the article? What do you think is wrong with it? Do you believe the conspiracy theories currently being spouted?


 Not the Qanon stuff but for some of the other stuff...is it really a conspiracy if there's sources etc to back things up? That tends to not make it a conspiracy but the conspiracy is hiding it from the masses, no? :boohoo:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mhoon said:


> Not the Qanon stuff but for some of the other stuff...is it really a conspiracy if there's sources etc to back things up? That tends to not make it a conspiracy but the conspiracy is hiding it from the masses, no? :boohoo:


 Not entirely sure what you are going on about. As long as you know though.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

https://apple.news/AcZfImq55QL6banBKhO91hA

"A man in the United States has caught Covid twice, with the second infection becoming far more dangerous than the first, doctors report.

The 25-year-old needed hospital treatment after his lungs could not get enough oxygen into his body."

I guess this why the WHO said herd immunity isn't a viable option as it stands.

Well that's a bit s**t!

"It is still unclear why the Nevada patient become more severely ill the second time. One idea is he may have been exposed to a bigger initial dose of the virus."

This is what I mentioned the other day @MickeyE, about 'viral load' and masks & social distancing helping lower the viral load on transmissions. Regardless of either of our stances, it's a interesting, compelling reason to wear a mask, if proven, which it's hard to argue against.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> https://apple.news/AcZfImq55QL6banBKhO91hA
> 
> "A man in the United States has caught Covid twice, with the second infection becoming far more dangerous than the first, doctors report.
> 
> ...


 Heard this on the radio this morning , right after a clip of trump going on about being immune and wanting to kiss everyone


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> https://apple.news/AcZfImq55QL6banBKhO91hA
> 
> "A man in the United States has caught Covid twice, with the second infection becoming far more dangerous than the first, doctors report.
> 
> ...


 Yes I read about the dude in the US apparently getting it twice but they've had 8 milliion confirmed cases over there.

I wouldn't think one person out of 8 million "re catching" it should credibly change views on herd immunity.

And here's the thing, if we're not sure that natural infection leads to immunity, then we're wasting our time trying to develop a vaccine.

As previous studies have alluded , naturally acuired antibodies tend to give better and longer laster immunity than vaccine acquired antibodies.

"*Importantly the duration of protection acquired through a vaccine may be considerably shorter than that provided through a natural infection"*

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2468042718300150

I've read a bit about differing viral loads impacting how sick you get etc. But I've yet to see anything concrete re this. Or any real solid evidence that mask wearing reduces viral load. A lot of it is conjecture at best.

TBH I'm very scepticle of a lot of the "science" that's supposedly come into existence since the beginning of this virus, as I believe a lot of corners are being cut to make the science fit the official narrative . You only have to look at how quickly they're trying to rush out this vaccine, bypassing animal testing and other safety proticols that are usually routine.

The majority of these scientists are funded by governments and or the WHO.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hilarious watching sky this morning, andy burnham now wants a 2 week full lockdown circuit break, labour health guy dont think things go far enough and wants tougher restrictions, other northern mayors are complaining its gonna hurt jobs.

Thank god the tories are in charge with calm heads.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Something else that comes to mind.

From dabbling a bit with home brewing , I remember reading that virus spores are so small they can't be filtered out with a 0.2 micron filter.

You can get rid of all known bacteria with this but not viruses. Apparently surgical masks and the like are generally 0.3 or bigger micron.

"The *0.22*-*micron filter* is one of the smallest *used in* patient care, and removes bacteria. There are not currently *filters* that remove viruses."

Just thinking out loud with this really.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Serious question. When will this s**t end?

Imagine we reach 2022 and people are still stressing about this s**t


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

mal said:


> Hilarious watching sky this morning, andy burnham now wants a 2 week full lockdown circuit break, labour health guy dont think things go far enough and wants tougher restrictions, other northern mayors are complaining its gonna hurt jobs.
> 
> Thank god the tories are in charge with calm heads.


 It's been a complete sh1t show from start to finish.

Government have said they've been following the science all along. Back in March the science apparently said herd immunity was the way to go. A week later the science then said a full national lockdown was needed.

When there was a shortage of PPE for health workers the government released a statement saying the science was "weak" that wearing masks in the community was of any benefit. Now there's an abundance of PPE, the science apparently now says we all need to wear masks.

Back in August the science must have said it was a good idea to cram as many people as possible into pubs and restaurants with half price meals. Even though we were all told of the possibility of a "second wave" right fron thr start.

Come October we're back to lockdowns!

The only thing certain in my mind is had Labour been in charge, they'd have made an even bigger pig's ear of it.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I think Iv got covid everything tastes of soap lately lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Something else that comes to mind.
> 
> From dabbling a bit with home brewing , I remember reading that virus spores are so small they can't be filtered out with a 0.2 micron filter.
> 
> ...


 That article I tagged you into yesterday explained this saying the actual virus does not travel on its own but 'hitches' a ride on moisture droplets that spray out of the mouth when coughing, sneezing, shouting etc. It is the size of these droplets and aerosols that matter.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

hmgs said:


> ...yeah, but could he get into _Pure gym?_


 Why would anyone want to?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

It's a sad state of affairs in recent times.

People are turning on each other, attacking and threatening those who are trying to continue as normal, trying to put blame on one section of society (young people, students, pubs etc..) without simply realising that a virus spreads equally between anyone.

I'm disgusted recently at how many people seem perfectly alright with the fact that millions are now being put on the breadline or threatened with legal action to try and stop a chest infection, while the people doing this, i.e. the politicians, constantly go against their own advice and laws yet nothing happens.

The country is going down the toilet, there's going to be no jobs left for your kids or grandkids at this rate. I've made a point of not watching or listening to the news for about 2 weeks now and honestly apart from my work being dead and certain places being closed you couldn't tell there was a pandemic happening, the media bosses should be hung for the amount of fear they've spread to the general population.

Wash your hands, don't go and see your granny if you feel unwell, get on with your life.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't agree with everything you say @Tonysco but there is certainly something to be said for stopping watching and reading the news (and especially socially media) for a while and just letting your daily experience tell you whether life is bad or not (and for most it's actually pretty good). Too many people are offended, outraged, scared, up in arms, depressed, simply because they have been told to be by something they read on their phones.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> That article I tagged you into yesterday explained this saying the actual virus does not travel on its own but 'hitches' a ride on moisture droplets that spray out of the mouth when coughing, sneezing, shouting etc. It is the size of these droplets and aerosols that matter.


 Yes I did read that and have read other stuff on the aerosol etc theory. But there doesn't seem to be any great certainty or even consensus on that. As I said I was just thinking out loud really.



Kazza61 said:


> I don't agree with everything you say @Tonysco but there is certainly something to be said for stopping watching and reading the news (and especially socially media) for a while and just letting your daily experience tell you whether life is bad or not (and for most it's actually pretty good). Too many people are offended, outraged, scared, up in arms, depressed, simply because they have been told to be by something they read on their phones.


 I think we'd be in an even sorrier place without social media at present, as we'd literally have no alternative to the official narrative that's being rammed down our throats, it's not exactly been balanced re this whole "pandemic".

Social media no different to the MSM. You have to shift through a lot of sh1t but there's nuggets of truth in there.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> https://apple.news/AcZfImq55QL6banBKhO91hA
> 
> "A man in the United States has caught Covid twice, with the second infection becoming far more dangerous than the first, doctors report.
> 
> ...


 I'd wager his first test being a false positive.

If not then antibodies don't exist and subsequently vaccines are pointless.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

swole troll said:


> I'd wager his first test being a false positive.
> 
> If not then antibodies don't exist and subsequently vaccines are pointless.


 When the best time to go to the dentist? I would say around tooth hurty


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MickeyE said:


> It's been a complete sh1t show from start to finish.
> 
> Government have said they've been following the science all along. Back in March the science apparently said herd immunity was the way to go. A week later the science then said a full national lockdown was needed.
> 
> ...


 Everything would still be closed under labour and dishing out unlimited free cash...humans cant stop any virus, never have or will..we must learn to live with it and make our own personal choices in tearms of shielding...

The people in charge are flogging dead horses..


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I think we'd be in an even sorrier place without social media at present, as we'd literally have no alternative to the official narrative that's being rammed down our throats, it's not exactly been balanced re this whole "pandemic".


 But that's when this happens...

https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-54065470


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

swole troll said:


> I'd wager his first test being a false positive.
> 
> If not then antibodies don't exist and subsequently vaccines are pointless.


 First point - it's possible, but looks like they tested, retested and tested again. They even looked at the genetic makeup for the two positive samples. I don't think it's a mistake. Other countries have seen the same thing. Also, note that he tested negative after the first infection.

From my understanding. some vaccines are RNA modifiers, which do not rely on antibodies. There is hope.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> But that's when this happens...
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-54065470


 The pinnacle of stupid. Let's go March for something, cos the Americans are , not sure what it's all about, some website selling kids disguised as wardrobes or something, I dunno , but let's March. Ducking idiots.

yeah it's great we have social media to have an alternative narrative. I mean it would be if it wasn't the great uneducated posting theories based on f**k all evidence , or that very closely match the theme of science fiction/fictional books/films. I mean ****inf hell, what a stupid comment to make.

al social media does is give the moronic a platform for other ducking morons to follow. Go check any "save our children" Facebook group or the likes , you will literally drop an IQ point every 30 seconds of reading and question how people can be so stupid with just one fu**ing head


----------



## M.I.A (Aug 7, 2020)

Morons need to stop copy and pasting things they don't know about here and form their own opinion


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

The inventor of the test.

Not saying this alludes to anything but found it interesting.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Other countries have seen the same thing. Also, note that he tested negative after the first infection.


 So why are there so few cases of 'reinfection'?

personally I've only heard of two claims of reinfection, although I do tend to try and distance myself from the media scaremongering.

Just to clarify do you (anyone ITT) think that we can endlessly contract the same strain of virus unless we are administered routine vaccines until the day we die?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> When the best time to go to the dentist? I would say around tooth hurty


 Many professions have routine testing in place, plus a large percentage of people put themselves forward for testing based off of typical cold and flu symptoms

At which point could still turn up a false positive for coronavirus.

I believe the tests are only 70% accurate which is why a lot of the covid ICUs were having to ct confirm covid in order to move them from barrier nursing into the direct ICU despite all signs suggesting covid.

I also know of an anesthetist that works with a family member of mine who tested positive for covid19 during their routine testing despite feeling fine.

So he demanded a retest which showed him to be covid negative.

I'm not saying they're all incorrect but I'm saying when you only have a very small amount of people apparently presenting with the same strain of virus a second time despite developing antibodies

I'd say it is not so farfetched to suggest that they may have had a false positive the first time round, since we know that this is a possibility.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Reinfection is so low I don't think it's even worth discussing. We're talking about a minute amount out of 35 million+ cases


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> First point - it's possible, but looks like they tested, retested and tested again. They even looked at the genetic makeup for the two positive samples. I don't think it's a mistake. Other countries have seen the same thing. Also, note that he tested negative after the first infection.
> 
> From my understanding. some vaccines are RNA modifiers, which do not rely on antibodies. There is hope.


 From my understanding, while RNA (mRNA) vaccines do not contain antibodies themselves, they work by inducing the body to create antibodies.

So again, if antibodies acquired from natural infection don't offer immunity, then any vaccine RNA or otherwise will be completely useless.

"Just like normal vaccines, *RNA vaccines are intended to induce the production of antibodies *which will bind to potential pathogens."

TBH I really wouldn't hold out too much hope for a successful vaccine of any kind to turn up any time soon. The common cold family of coronaviruses(which sars- cov-2 falls into) has been identifiable for decades and no vaccine has yet to be produced for any.

It's all pie in the sky nonsense. Like most of the [email protected] we've been fed re this virus.

But all the evidence so far would suggest that antibodies gained from natural infection do offer a good level of immunity at least for some time. As there is only a handful (if that) of reinfections out tens of millions of infections.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> Reinfection is so low I don't think it's even worth discussing. We're talking about a minute amount out of 35 million+ cases


 Of course that is correct but a lot of people are really clinging to the official narrative being spouted by our great leaders. The only way we can ever go back to normal is when Billy Gates and co saves us all with the much vaunted vaccine!

Yeh right! Or we can all get a fooking grip and learn to live with this new cold/flu virus and just let the healthy build a decent level of societal immunity.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

swole troll said:


> Many professions have routine testing in place, plus a large percentage of people put themselves forward for testing based off of typical cold and flu symptoms
> 
> At which point could still turn up a false positive for coronavirus.
> 
> ...





swole troll said:


> Many professions have routine testing in place, plus a large percentage of people put themselves forward for testing based off of typical cold and flu symptoms
> 
> At which point could still turn up a false positive for coronavirus.
> 
> ...


 Exactly


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> Of course that is correct but a lot of people are really clinging to the official narrative being spouted by our great leaders. The only way we can ever go back to normal is when Billy Gates and co saves us all with the much vaunted vaccine!
> 
> Yeh right! Or we can all get a fooking grip and learn to live with this new cold/flu virus and just let the healthy build a decent level of societal immunity.


 I saw on tv on my break today that they don't know if there is immunity because some people are getting re-infected


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Jackoffblades said:


> I saw on tv on my break today that they don't know if there is immunity because some people are getting re-infected


 Yeh because 1 person out of 8 million in the US caught covid twice and possibly a few more globally out of 35 million , this apparently casts doubt over immunity post infection.

Don't be alarmed. Its just the "new science" 2020 style.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

SwoleTip said:


> Reinfection is so low I don't think it's even worth discussing. We're talking about a minute amount out of 35 million+ cases


 For now. Because people have antibodies. But it appears to prove reinfection is possible, and therefore probable. Given that this Coronavirus is the same family as the common cold, do you not think that is likely to reinfect in the same way?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> Yeh because 1 person out of 8 million in the US caught covid twice and possibly a few more globally out of 35 million , this apparently casts doubt over immunity post infection.
> 
> Don't be alarmed. Its just the "new science" 2020 style.


 We're not immune to the common cold, nor flu. Why would we be immune to Covid-19? I don't know the answer, but the facts are, other coronaviruses reinfect, so why not this one?


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm gonna bang sadiq Khan out if I see him. Whys he tryna lock us down? Nob head


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

SwoleTip said:


> I'm gonna bang sadiq Khan out if I see him. Whys he tryna lock us down? Nob head


 I do find it amazing that local authorities & mayors are on board with these lockdowns. I would have thought they would resist them tbh.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> For now. Because people have antibodies. But it appears to prove reinfection is possible, and therefore probable. Given that this Coronavirus is the same family as the common cold, do you not think that is likely to reinfect in the same way?


 I think it's a bit of a reach to call something that's been confirmed to have happened so far about 1 out of 10 million times "probable"

At present it's nearly as rare as rocking horse sh1t!



invisiblekid said:


> We're not immune to the common cold, nor flu. Why would we be immune to Covid-19? I don't know the answer, but the facts are, other coronaviruses reinfect, so why not this one?


 Well there's a number of different common cold viruses and they are constantly mutating(same with flu)

It's very possible you only get the same cold virus once and the next time it's either a new or mutated version.

Any vaccine (if ever found) will face the same problems. That's why they're always having to tweak flu vaccines and they're usually no more than around 40% efficient(don't quote me on that!)

But as I said it's pretty clear at the moment that natural infection gives immunity to cov 2 in it's current form.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Knew this would fu**ing happen.

Step daughter came up from Leeds yesterday.... I couldn't stop her as the Mrs wanted her to come back.

I've just found our her fuking boyfriend is coming up now. I'm pissed off to say the least. What the fuk goes on in the Mrs head is beyond me.

I think the covid thing is all over exaggerated but this is a totally unnecessary risk him coming up here.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

SwoleTip said:


> *I'm gonna bang sadiq Khan out if I see him.* Whys he tryna lock us down? Nob head


 Saddam Khan?... you'll have to join the back of a very long queue for that!


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

monkeez said:


> Knew this would fu**ing happen.
> 
> Step daughter came up from Leeds yesterday.... I couldn't stop her as the Mrs wanted her to come back.
> 
> ...


 Hope you got plenty of room mate, they could be with you for some time.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

SwoleTip said:


> I'm gonna bang sadiq Khan out if I see him. Whys he tryna lock us down? Nob head


 Wold be funny if he went "two fist Prescott" on you and laid you out...


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

BUFFMAN said:


> Hope you got plenty of room mate, they could be with you for some time.


 I'm in the bad books now for saying that he shouldn't be here.

Fuks sake man.....zero common sense in this house


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

monkeez said:


> Knew this would fu**ing happen.
> 
> Step daughter came up from Leeds yesterday.... I couldn't stop her as the Mrs wanted her to come back.
> 
> ...


 I'd be putting my foot down.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Philfg said:


> I'd be putting my foot down.


 I have mate. He's going back tomorrow.

Mrs isn't talking to me know :huh:


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

monkeez said:


> I have mate. He's going back tomorrow.
> 
> Mrs isn't talking to me know :huh:


 Just run her a nice bath and have a glass of wine ready for her.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Philfg said:


> Just run her a nice bath and have a glass of wine ready for her.


 She's gone to bed in a huff


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

monkeez said:


> She's gone to bed in a huff


 Shout up the stairs, we having an early night then?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

monkeez said:


> Knew this would fu**ing happen.
> 
> Step daughter came up from Leeds yesterday.... I couldn't stop her as the Mrs wanted her to come back.
> 
> ...


 I might be talking complete bollox, but, isn't what your daughter and her boyfriend doing breaking the rules according to what Boris says?

I'd tell the boyfriend to do one at least!!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> I might be talking complete bollox, but, isn't what your daughter and her boyfriend doing breaking the rules according to what Boris says?
> 
> I'd tell the boyfriend to do one at least!!


 Exactly what I said to the Mrs.

Even if I do think it's all over exaggerated it's a total unecessary risk him coming up here.

He's going back in the morning.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Fml. If I was a mod this conversation would be moved to mumsnet


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

monkeez said:


> Exactly what I said to the Mrs.
> 
> Even if I do think it's all over exaggerated it's a total unecessary risk him coming up here.
> 
> He's going back in the morning.


 If he's already there the risk has already been taken so sending him home makes no sense.

All your doing is driving a wedge between your mrs and her daughter.. Sounds like you just don't want a young buck in the house!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> I think it's a bit of a reach to call something that's been confirmed to have happened so far about 1 out of 10 million times "probable"
> 
> At present it's nearly as rare as rocking horse sh1t!
> 
> ...


 Interesting read on the possibility of repeat infections below, dude. Quite well balanced.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/coronavirus-can-you-get-twice-covid-19-immunity-reinfection-relapse-b992608.html

"According to the researchers, they were able to identify that the man's separate infections "represented genetically different strains" of the virus. " But does suggest, for now at least, it's rare.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

monkeez said:


> She's gone to bed in a huff


 Good, leave her there.

No means no in my house however, if the lad has already entered your home then the risk has happened and you may as well let him stay now rather than cause friction between you and your wife.

Danny


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> I do find it amazing that local authorities & mayors are on board with these lockdowns. I would have thought they would resist them tbh.


 £££££££


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Interesting read on the possibility of repeat infections below, dude. Quite well balanced.
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/coronavirus-can-you-get-twice-covid-19-immunity-reinfection-relapse-b992608.html
> 
> "According to the researchers, they were able to identify that the man's separate infections "represented genetically different strains" of the virus. " But does suggest, for now at least, it's rare.


 Yeh, I don't doubt this guy got it twice. But at present with a 7,999,999 to 1 chance of not getting it twice, there's at least a pretty decent liklihood you won't.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

This man is going to cause a war between him and the people of this country. The WHO have now admitted that lockdowns have not worked to combat the "virus" and that these draconian measures are destroying this country. Yet he persists on shutting down this country. A virus that kills 0.02% of the worlds population! Have a Google of how many people have died from suicides year on year and yet you don't see them shutting down our country to battle this issue. Many more die from Cancer, Tuberculosis, Flu and many many more. Even smoking related deaths are way higher and yet you don't see them shutting down all the tobacco factories. This man is a traitor to this country. You must be asking yourself by now whether this may be his intentions for us all. This man needs to be arrested for crimes against Humanity.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> This man is going to cause a war between him and the people of this country. The WHO have now admitted that lockdowns have not worked to combat the "virus" and that these draconian measures are destroying this country. Yet he persists on shutting down this country. A virus that kills 0.02% of the worlds population! Have a Google of how many people have died from suicides year on year and yet you don't see them shutting down our country to battle this issue. Many more die from Cancer, Tuberculosis, Flu and many many more. Even smoking related deaths are way higher and yet you don't see them shutting down all the tobacco factories. This man is a traitor to this country. You must be asking yourself by now whether this may be his intentions for us all. This man needs to be arrested for crimes against Humanity.
> 
> View attachment 190685
> 
> ...


 Not defending him but clarifying that the WHO said lockdowns should not be the *primary* method of controlling the pandemic but they are useful to regroup resources.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

wylde99 said:


> This man is going to cause a war between him and the people of this country. The WHO have now admitted that lockdowns have not worked to combat the "virus" and that these draconian measures are destroying this country. Yet he persists on shutting down this country. A virus that kills 0.02% of the worlds population! Have a Google of how many people have died from suicides year on year and yet you don't see them shutting down our country to battle this issue. Many more die from Cancer, Tuberculosis, Flu and many many more. Even smoking related deaths are way higher and yet you don't see them shutting down all the tobacco factories. This man is a traitor to this country. You must be asking yourself by now whether this may be his intentions for us all. This man needs to be arrested for crimes against Humanity.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> This man is going to cause a war between him and the people of this country. *The WHO have now admitted that lockdowns have not worked to combat the "virus" *and that these draconian measures are destroying this country. Yet he persists on shutting down this country. A virus that kills 0.02% of the worlds population! Have a Google of how many people have died from suicides year on year and yet you don't see them shutting down our country to battle this issue. Many more die from Cancer, Tuberculosis, Flu and many many more. Even smoking related deaths are way higher and yet you don't see them shutting down all the tobacco factories. This man is a traitor to this country. You must be asking yourself by now whether this may be his intentions for us all. This man needs to be arrested for crimes against Humanity.


 Where have the WHO said that? Do you have a quote? I know they said lockdowns shouldn't be the primary method of control, but I don't think for one minute they said lockdowns haven't been effective in curtailing the initial outbreak.

Also, it's pretty much irrelevant comparing other illnesses because they're largely not contagious. Flu, which is contagious, doesn't kill more than Covid-19 from everything I've read, please produce stats to back up that claim. From what I've read 'flu is reported to have a 0.01% death rate versus 0.65% of Covid. I'm sure everyone can do the maths there...

Finally, are you going to attack Keir Starmer and every local mayor and MP who want INCREASED restrictions? Or does that not fit your agenda?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

One word - Teggers!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 190691


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

"13th October

*
Second Covid vaccine trial paused over unexplained illness"
*

https://www.stroudnewsandjournal.co.uk/news/18789941.second-covid-vaccine-trial-paused-unexplained-illness/

Me thinks it may have been prudent to test this sh1t on guinea pigs first!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> "13th October
> 
> *
> Second Covid vaccine trial paused over unexplained illness"
> ...


 You do like your big fonts Michael. The article continues.....

*Given such tests are done on tens of thousands of people, some medical problems are a coincidence. One of the first steps the company said it would take would be to determine if the person received the vaccine or a placebo.*


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> "13th October
> 
> *
> Second Covid vaccine trial paused over unexplained illness"
> ...


 Eli lilly trial has been paused as well.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Eli lilly trial has been paused as well.


 That's a trial of a potential treatment rather than a vaccine


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You do like your big fonts Michael. The article continues.....
> 
> *Given such tests are done on tens of thousands of people, some medical problems are a coincidence. One of the first steps the company said it would take would be to determine if the person received the vaccine or a placebo.*


 What method are they using to collate the data? A pen and and a few scraps of paper? Yikes!

Surely each participant has a unique number/reference...

Yet they need to "takes steps" to work out if the person was in the placebo or vaccine group?

Well that sounds reassuring then! :lol:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Much like the rest of the sheep (and Benny Hill) I'm following all the signs/instructions


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 190693


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> What method are they using to collate the data? A pen and and a few scraps of paper? Yikes!
> 
> Surely each participant has a unique number/reference...
> 
> ...


 I s**t you not.....Exel spread sheet..windows 10?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

KETONES said:


> View attachment 190719


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> What method are they using to collate the data? A pen and and a few scraps of paper? Yikes!
> 
> Surely each participant has a unique number/reference...
> 
> ...


 Isn't that how it's meant to work, double blind. Nobody in the study, patient or doctors should find out who got what until all the data is analysed, assume someone outside the study has access to the information if needed.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

KETONES said:


> I s**t you not.....Exel spread sheet..windows 10?


 Well they should go back to office 2007 like me. I could work that sh1t out in seconds. "taking steps".... KMT SMH


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> View attachment 190721


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> View attachment 190705


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Isn't that how it's meant to work, double blind. Nobody in the study, patient or doctors should find out who got what until all the data is analysed, assume someone outside the study has access to the information if needed.


 Yes. But you would imagine if necessary (like in this instance) the data could be accessed more or less instantly and it be ascertained which group the subject was in.

God knows. Maybe the data's on a sheet of paper buried 20ft deep, and they've currently got someone out there with a shovel digging it up.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok so they won't mention extending things like the extra added onto universal credit for example...no pay rise for nurses not only have mp's given themselves yet another massive pay rise but they have their hobbies effectively funded too.

your Taxes to thier hunting groups by god this s**t show is getting worse

But they care about so much about everyone right ?

https://www.thelondoneconomic.com/news/tory-council-hands-50k-of-covid-19-bailouts-to-fox-hunting-groups/13/09/


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Ok so they won't mention extending things like the extra added onto universal credit for example...no pay rise for nurses not only have mp's given themselves yet another massive pay rise but they have their hobbies effectively funded too.
> 
> your Taxes to thier hunting groups by god this s**t show is getting worse
> 
> ...


 Oh shut up you Buffoon! You're so far in the closet you're bumming Mr Tumnus!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> Yes. But you would imagine if necessary (like in this instance) the data could be accessed more or less instantly and it be ascertained which group the subject was in.
> 
> God knows. Maybe the data's on a sheet of paper buried 20ft deep, and they've currently got someone out there with a shovel digging it up.





Denied said:


> Isn't that how it's meant to work, double blind. Nobody in the study, patient or doctors should find out who got what until all the data is analysed, assume someone outside the study has access to the information if needed.


 There must be some way to track it, otherwise how would they compare the results against the control subjects. I'm sure there's a way, but I guess it needs to be escalated and go through various channels. But you'd think it would be relatively straight forward!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Ok so they won't mention extending things like the extra added onto universal credit for example...no pay rise for nurses not only have mp's given themselves yet another massive pay rise but they have their hobbies effectively funded too.
> 
> your Taxes to thier hunting groups by god this s**t show is getting worse
> 
> ...


 No two ways about it, that's a disgrace. No argument from me on that one.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Yes. But you would imagine if necessary (like in this instance) the data could be accessed more or less instantly and it be ascertained which group the subject was in.
> 
> God knows. Maybe the data's on a sheet of paper buried 20ft deep, and they've currently got someone out there with a shovel digging it up.





invisiblekid said:


> There must be some way to track it, otherwise how would they compare the results against the control subjects. I'm sure there's a way, but I guess it needs to be escalated and go through various channels. But you'd think it would be relatively straight forward!


 I'm sure that data is available if needed but guess you have to check if the data is needed before going any further, as soon as anyone knows, that participant's out of the study and they'd need to make sure it doesn't effect anyone else's interactions with other patients if they know what symptoms could occur.

I'd assume, unless it's an emergency you probably need more than one person to sign it off and it's possible, the data is in two halves, one with the names and ID, the other with just ID's and whose got what.


----------



## YB81 (Mar 19, 2017)

What I don't understand is this ... we're told to isolate for 2 weeks If we have symptoms and every one we have come into contact with has to do the same.

So if we had a world wide "your not aloud out the house or you'll get shot " style lock down for say 4 weeks, then the virus can't spread, virus Fuchs off , everyone can get back to normal , job sorted, we all have a good Christmas.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

YB81 said:


> What I don't understand is this ... we're told to isolate for 2 weeks If we have symptoms and every one we have come into contact with has to do the same.
> 
> So if we had a world wide "your not aloud out the house or you'll get shot " style lock down for say 4 weeks, then the virus can't spread, virus Fuchs off , everyone can get back to normal , job sorted, we all have a good Christmas.


 Off on holidays for Christmas...will I lock down when I get back? No! Will I tell anyone I've been away lol No! :lol:


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Off on holidays for Christmas...will I lock down when I get back? No! Will I tell anyone I've been away lol No! :lol:


 Do you reckon you'll be able to go anywhere the way things are going mate? Where have you got booked?


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> Do you reckon you'll be able to go anywhere the way things are going mate? Where have you got booked?


 I reckon it'll get f**ked last minute as I'm flying from Stansted...

Going to Italy...Bon viaggio!!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> I reckon it'll get f**ked last minute as I'm flying from Stansted...
> 
> Going to Italy...Bon viaggio!!


 Nice! Hope you do get away mate. Italy is on the travel corridor list, so I doubt you'll need to isolate unless it goes tits up over there!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> Nice! Hope you do get away mate. Italy is on the travel corridor list, so I doubt you'll need to isolate unless it goes tits up over there!


 Just need to be tested before we go...or do the test at the airport there...

Still have to wear pointless masks...if the masks everyone wore worked why don't they use the same in hospital's to save money?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

KETONES said:


> Just need to be tested before we go...or do the test at the airport there...
> 
> Still have to wear pointless masks...if the masks everyone wore worked why don't they use the same in hospital's to save money?


 Why are you doing a bunch of fellas on a body builders forum about hospitals choices on procurement ?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

KETONES said:


> Oh shut up you Buffoon! You're so far in the closet you're bumming Mr Tumnus!!


 Touched a rare nerve?

You're definitely a Fox Hunter you Scum.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Touched a rare nerve?
> 
> You're definitely a Fox Hunter you Scum.


 That I am I'm definitely after a fox anytime of day or night I'll literally slay anything!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks like Manchester is going into tier 3. No gym again for another 6 months


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@wylde99 Not sure where you are in the country, but did you manage to get hold of any equipment. Just in case your local gym closes again?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Watching all these idiotic talking heads on the news today saying the government measures don't go far enough. As if there is actually a shred of evidence that lockdowns work.

As Swedish scientists said from the start when all the talk in the MSM was about "Sweden taking a massive gamble" , they simply said "we're not gambling, the countries going into lockdown are the ones gambling".

In 1918 the only city on the US east coast that didn't shut down was New York and it eventually fared better than any other city on the east coast.

"And yet New York City remained largely open throughout the pandemic. And city leaders got credit for handling the disease better than other cities did."

https://www.silive.com/news/2020/08/nyc-never-shut-down-during-1918-flu-pandemic-why-is-coronavirus-different-opinion.html

All these lockdowns are doing is prolonging the inevitable while causing carnage in pretty much every other area of society including health. If only Boris had held his nerve and followed the Swedish model.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99 Not sure where you are in the country, but did you manage to get hold of any equipment. Just in case your local gym closes again?


 I'm in South UK (close to Southampton)

No I haven't bought anything then what I already had, Resistance Bands of all strengths, a Pull up Bar and 2 15kg Dumbells.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I'm in South UK (close to Southampton)
> 
> No I haven't bought anything then what I already had, Resistance Bands of all strengths, a Pull up Bar and 2 15kg Dumbells.


 Ah not too far from me then, I'm in Poole. I've been lucky with Facebook Marketplace lately, well worth a look for equipment.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/eatlovepray11/status/1316778274983419904?s=21

@wylde99 thought you'd like to see this. Now you can sit back and watch the doubters back peddle, bro.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/eatlovepray11/status/1316778274983419904?s=21
> 
> @wylde99 thought you'd like to see this. Now you can sit back and watch the doubters back peddle, bro.


 MSM will just not report it. Or they will but it'll be buried.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> Looks like Manchester is going into tier 3. No gym again for another 6 months


 Think you're right, just got sent this


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

For tier 3 brahs just got sent this


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

YB81 said:


> What I don't understand is this ... we're told to isolate for 2 weeks If we have symptoms and every one we have come into contact with has to do the same.
> 
> So if we had a world wide "your not aloud out the house or you'll get shot " style lock down for say 4 weeks, then the virus can't spread, virus Fuchs off , everyone can get back to normal , job sorted, we all have a good Christmas.


 That's what I've always wondered

I think Australia did similar and they were down to 1 or 2 cases quickly

Just make anyone incoming quarantine


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

SwoleTip said:


> Think you're right, just got sent this
> 
> View attachment 190811


 From what Iv read I think leisure centres are still open I'm guessing that's gyms


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

SwoleTip said:


> For tier 3 brahs just got sent this
> 
> View attachment 190813


 I had an orgasm reading this


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> From what Iv read I think leisure centres are still open I'm guessing that's gyms


 Think you'll find that's gay saunas bud


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Think you'll find that's gay saunas bud


 Gay saunas?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jackoffblades said:


> Gay saunas?


 Yes. Have a guess what they are?

You're guessing leisure means gyms. I said gay saunas. Have you been drinking since 1pm, Jack?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

And here it comes.

The precursor to not letting you in without Vaccine.

Slowly slowly bring things in until it becomes normal.

I said this back In March

"O Wylde don't be so stupid, you crazy conspiracy theorist"

However, now I can't say "I told you so", as they have been so indoctrinated and brainwashed over the last 7 months, that their response would be "well of course that's what going to happen, we need it"

They've completely forgotten what they said months ago and rationalised their new response because of the intense brainwashing over the last few months.

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/whats-on/shopping/shops-cctv-block-face-masks-19115388


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> And here it comes.
> 
> The precursor to not letting you in without Vaccine.
> 
> ...


 I very much doubt young, fit healthy people will be getting the vaccine at all let alone having it mandated. Most likely is the same crew who get OFFERED the flu vaccine at the moment (elderly, underlying conditions, health workers) will be OFFERED a Covid-19 vaccine.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

@MickeyE

One for you, bro:

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/10/it-s-been-so-so-surreal-critics-sweden-s-lax-pandemic-policies-face-fierce-backlash

"It says the price for Sweden's laissez-faire approach has been too high. The country's cumulative death rate since the beginning of the pandemic rivals that of the United States, with its shambolic response"

"The country did not ignore the threat entirely. Although stores and restaurants remained open, many Swedes stayed home, at rates similar to their European neighbors, surveys and mobile phone data suggest. And the government did take some strict measures in late March, including bans on gatherings of more than 50 people and on nursing home visits"

I've picked out the bits that favour my view, naturally, but there's plenty in there that falls in yours. I'll let you find those, as I'm sure you'll be all over them like a fu**ing blood hound :thumb

The bit on masks is particularly interesting. Essentially, Sweden's official view is that they should only considered in busy, enclosed spaces and aren't a silver bullet. They are to be used in conjunction with other methods.

It's a good article and definitely doesn't favour either side. It's a good critical analysis.

Another good one:
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/covid19.tabipacademy.com/2020/09/25/face-mask-sales-surge-in-sweden-after-country-warned-it-may-advise-people-to-wear-them-in/amp/


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> I very much doubt young, fit healthy people will be getting the vaccine at all let alone having it mandated. Most likely is the same crew who get OFFERED the flu vaccine at the moment (elderly, underlying conditions, health workers) will be OFFERED a Covid-19 vaccine.


 I have the flu vaccine offerd to me for free at work but I never have it because the vaccine is bill gates's seman. That's why I never have it. There's no reason for it other than bill gates gets a kick out of it like your his bitch now or something


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> I have the flu vaccine offerd to me for free at work but I never have it because the vaccine is bill gates's seman. That's why I never have it. There's no reason for it other than bill gates gets a kick out of it like your his bitch now or something


 Surely it wouldn't be the first spunk injection you've ever had....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> @MickeyE
> 
> One for you, bro:
> 
> ...


 You have to be careful with what is said in the press.

Here is Tegnell the man chiefly responsible for shaping Sweden's Covid response talking about face masks a month ago. He said, as our own government did not very long ago that the evidence is very weak that they are of any use.

Only a minute long.






The Swedes have admitted they screwed up in the beginning by not adequately protecting old people. They have very large old people's homes and the majority of their Covid deaths have occurred in these.

You try and find a politician or leading scientist in this country that will admit to making mistakes.

In a way it's a good thing that Sweden were badly affected early on because no one can now say "oh well they were never badly affected anyway so you can't compare them with us"

They went from one the highest case rates in Europe to one of the lowest, without wrecking their economy and without neglecting all other health issues.

They're currently not seeing the same kind of "second wave" the majority of European lockdown countries are.

With only a handful of deaths per week on average there currently.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/648342754/posts/10159133775642755/


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/648342754/posts/10159133775642755/


 A kid is saying it so it must be true??


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> You have to be careful with what is said in the press.
> 
> Here is Tegnell the man chiefly responsible for shaping Sweden's Covid response talking about face masks a month ago. He said, as our own government did not very long ago that the evidence is very weak that they are of any use.
> 
> ...


 Damn - does he believe the evidence for face masks is weak?!

He needs to understand the vast number of Swedish lives he is endangering with this reckless strategy.

Ping him a link to UK-M and we can offer him our insight.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> A kid is saying it so it must be true??


 She is a person living in this World is she not so entitled to her opinion like everyone else.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

PLEASE SHARE THIS STORY EVERYWHERE!! PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW!!

I can't believe this bill got passed in houses of commons today!

This secretly passed bill means that secret agents working for the MI5, Food standards agency or HMRC can now commit crimes such as murder, torture or sexual assault on members of the UK public to prevent "disorder" or "to protect the economic interests of the UK"!

I don't know about you guys, but I'm outraged that the government can now lawfully murder UK citizens without charge to prevent the vague term of 'disorder'.

Surely it's starting to become clear to people now that the government is using the public's fear from Covid as a means to power grab!! Come on people wake up, see what's happening around you!

Additional comment: I actually emailed my MP and the speaker of the houses of commons about this to voice my strong disapproval of allowing murder, torture and rape to be lawful crimes, as did many other people across the country, and this bill still got passed today!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/SaveOurRightsUK/videos/467828177493813/

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/chis-bill-mp-vote-undercover-agent-ban-murder-torture-rape-spy-cops-b1050124.html


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> A kid is saying it so it must be true??


 I have kids at 2 different schools, its all true and more, whole thing is a complete s**t show.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> PLEASE SHARE THIS STORY EVERYWHERE!! PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW!!
> 
> I can't believe this bill got passed in houses of commons today!
> 
> ...


 Are you telling me that tax inspectors are going to be going round killing us for not declaring our income now??


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> A kid is saying it so it must be true??


 I just asked my 8 year old daughter.

I can confirm that singing and choir in her school is no longer allowed ( as the girl in the video outlines)

Still though, I'm sure she is safer because of it, so that's the main thing.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Friend of mine just posted this, another one seeing it for what it clearly is.

I was painting today , listening to LBC by complete accident. Topical phone in conversation, latest Boris rules! They were trying to make sense (big mistake) of what he said, and why? I literally wasted an hour because there was no sense to try and discuss. Apparently somewhere he mentioned a 'substantial meal' as if really that could make any difference to this deadly disease!!!
Apparently Boris rejected scientific advice and no doubt called on his father's advice, who wrote a book called The Virus. You really couldn't make it up.
What really gets me is the fact that most of the people in the UK have the internet, but from what I see, they don't use it at all to look up and research any of the BS that they are accepting. I seriously just cannot understand why anyone wants to wear a mask and breath in all their expelled CO2? School boy info it's poisonous and weakening your immune system!!!!
This whole charade is based on testing. Even Dominic Rabb said that only 7% of the tests were accurate! and CDC said only 6% of deaths are CV only, some 2500 for UK. BBC seem to have forgotten those stats already as they broadcast 43000 every night!!! It's scaremongering.

Why are human beings with a brain having tests to see if they have a deadly virus? Don't they think they might know.

Lastly something to dwell on in the middle of this madness. The tests are not a Covid19 test. They highlight any Coronavirus, common cold and strains of flu that you might have had over recent years. Also 8months in nobody has isolated this 'virus' (another story!) so technically it doesn't even exist. But Boris and co are using all the fake test results, for something that doesn't exist, to lock down the country, make people breath in CO2, allow the old to die alone, etc etc etc.
Tomorrow in Liverpool area the gyms are instructed to close. It's not happening! They have got together to refuse, object to this tyrany that we are living in. Good for them.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Friend of mine just posted this, another one seeing it for what it clearly is.
> 
> I was painting today , listening to LBC by complete accident. Topical phone in conversation, latest Boris rules! They were trying to make sense (big mistake) of what he said, and why? I literally wasted an hour because there was no sense to try and discuss. Apparently somewhere he mentioned a 'substantial meal' as if really that could make any difference to this deadly disease!!!
> Apparently Boris rejected scientific advice and no doubt called on his father's advice, who wrote a book called The Virus. You really couldn't make it up.
> ...


 Can you back up any of that with direct quotes and evidence?

Raab said testing in *Airports*, would be successful in *identifying* 7% of those who have the virus- and this would result in false positives, not negatives. Funny how you that quote is twisted and taken completely out of context by your mate. Let me guess, this genius posted on Facebook?

RE: why are we testing? Well, so we can see where outbreaks are first and foremost and prevent people going out and infecting more people. Also, surely by now you have heard of asymptomatic cases which can still result in transmission.

Please correct me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)

invisiblekid said:


> Can you back up any of that with direct quotes and evidence?


 Or Memes..?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Can you back up any of that with direct quotes and evidence?


 No, I just said a friend posted it lol, you can go search for all the links and evidence if you want? I don't have a problem with believing any of that.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Spieren said:


> Or Memes..?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/648342754/posts/10159133775642755/


 I really do feel for kids in this situation. Adults are struggling to understand the rules, so kids mustn't have a fu**ing clue what's going on.

A large part of the problem from what I can tell is that schools seem to have guidelines imposed upon them, but they're open to interpretation but people who haven't got a clue what they're doing. Same as giving employers the final say on returning to the office etc. It's not only open to interpretation, but everywhere will have different rules based on the views of the head/board/academy.

The whole thing of pulling a full year group out for 2 weeks for one positive case is retarded. How the hell are these kids every going to return to school in that model?!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> No, I just said a friend posted it lol, you can go search for all the links and evidence if you want? *I don't have a problem with believing any of that.*


 Jesus. All the s**t you preach about not trusting what you're told, question everything, and you believe guff posted like that on Facebook. Not really sure what to say to that, to be honest. You're a hypocrite of the highest order.

PS see my edit in the post you quoted. Your mate is full of s**t.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haven't Government admitted the Tests are 7% Accurate? Matt Hancock admitted on Sky News and Its known the PCR Test isnt accurate.

They aren't even testing for "Covid19" but Coronavirus which covers the common cold, so with all that where and how are they getting their Data to justify their Lockdowns and Restrictions lol?

Also, very worrying if you still think this is about protecting us from a Virus l. I know you don't think that though, you're actually very smart, just won't ever admit you have been misled especially not to me haha, I understand bro.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

I am done with it all, open up and stay the f**k at home if elderly or already sick if worried. Most people will just get the sniffles. Even my 80 year old father in law doest care, he is toast if he gets it but happy living his life doing normal stuff, his choice.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Jesus. All the s**t you preach about not trusting what you're told, question everything, and you believe guff posted like that on Facebook. Not really sure what to say to that, to be honest. You're a hypocrite of the highest order.


 You attack my character constantly almost as if you succeed in doing so anything and everything I say Is meaningless. I believe what I believe from my Prospective on the World, that's all.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> This secretly passed bill means....


 When you say 'secretly' ???

It was reported on the news, on websites and in newspapers.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

@wylde99

People queuing for a not fully tested vaccine 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-asia-china-54582150


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> @wylde99
> 
> People queuing for a not fully tested vaccine
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-asia-china-54582150


 Much to everyone's surprise, guy in the yellow hoodie is @wylde99


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the reason for you to be illegally 'locked down' 
Copied: 'Councils will do it, upping their tier of lockdown because they are paid by government for every single person that lives in that town, city borough etc, tier 2 is £1.00 per person, tier 3 is £2.00 per person, lots of money right, now we know why the councils ( some not all, as not all are bought ) will say yes to upping the scale !'


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Here's the reason for you to be illegally 'locked down'
> Copied: 'Councils will do it, upping their tier of lockdown because they are paid by government for every single person that lives in that town, city borough etc, tier 2 is £1.00 per person, tier 3 is £2.00 per person, lots of money right, now we know why the councils ( some not all, as not all are bought ) will say yes to upping the scale !'
> 
> View attachment 190831


 You of all people posting from the BBC! Lol. The amount of stick you've given me for doing it.


----------



## Baz-- (Jul 16, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> PLEASE SHARE THIS STORY EVERYWHERE!! PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW!!
> 
> I can't believe this bill got passed in houses of commons today!
> 
> ...


 I'm actually against you on this one bro.

I purchased an egg and bacon sarnie from Tesco last year. To my dismay it only contained 1 piece of bacon split between both halfs. Now, if the Food standards agency ( like your article says) have the power of rape i'm all for it as the c**t that put that sandwich together deserves everything that's coming to hm/her!!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> You of all people posting from the BBC! Lol. The amount of stick you've given me for doing it.


 What do you mean? That's the point isn't it, if Mainstream Media are telling you, yet again they put it in your face and you don't question it and continue to comply, grow a pair and stand up to this Tyranny FFS Kazza, do you have Grandchildren? How can you just stay compliant while this World is being created for these poor Children.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.kirkusreviews.com/news-and-features/articles/boris-johnson-dad-reissues-virus-thriller/

Another coincidence for the Coincidence Theorists, Boris Johnson's Dad writing a Book in 1982 about the Goverment releasing a Virus and then a Vaccine to Deppopulate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.kirkusreviews.com/news-and-features/articles/boris-johnson-dad-reissues-virus-thriller/
> 
> Another coincidence for the Coincidence Theorists, Boris Johnson's Dad writing a Book in 1982 about the Goverment releasing a Virus and then a Vaccine to Deppopulate.


 Isn't that a staple of many Sci-Fi stories?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> What do you mean? That's the point isn't it, if Mainstream Media are telling you, yet again they put it in your face and you don't question it and continue to comply, grow a pair and stand up to this Tyranny FFS Kazza, do you have Grandchildren? How can you just stay compliant while this World is being created for these poor Children.


 The tyranny perpetrated by the Satan worshipping lizard people who suckle on the adrenal gland secretions from paedophile abused babies? Nah, I'm good thanks mate.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> And here it comes.
> 
> The precursor to not letting you in without Vaccine.
> 
> ...


 HANDS

FACE

HELMET


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> PLEASE SHARE THIS STORY EVERYWHERE!! PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW!!
> 
> I can't believe this bill got passed in houses of commons today!
> 
> ...


 Is that the secretly passed bill that has been in the news for ages and was a top headline just last week after kier starmer asked labour mps to abstain from voting?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> Is that the secretly passed bill that has been in the news for ages and was a top headline just last week after kier starmer asked labour mps to abstain from voting?


 Haha you lot are boring now, just nit picking at small things in what i post lol.

Sorry OK it wasn't a secret, probably not, they like to put things in plain sight not only to mock you but so you have free will to comply, like you all have free will not to wear a Mask yet you do to Virtue Signal like a Heroe because the TV told you too.

Be on the ball today you lot for mistakes, ill be posting more content.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> You of all people posting from the BBC! Lol. The amount of stick you've given me for doing it.


 I think we all know, including wylde. The only criteria he has for a valid source, is whether it can be taken out of context to fit his narrative.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> ill be posting more content.


 Please don't.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@Kazza61 @invisiblekid@Denied

You lot if the BBC told you too.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> @Kazza61 @invisiblekid@Denied
> 
> You lot if the BBC told you too.
> 
> View attachment 190857


 "When you get through all the super mask Karen's and have to fight the final boss"??

I'm guessing you wrote that Wylde?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> Haha you lot are boring now, just nit picking at small things in what i post lol.
> 
> Sorry OK it wasn't a secret, probably not, they like to put things in plain sight not only to mock you but so you have free will to comply, like you all have free will not to wear a Mask yet you do to Virtue Signal like a Heroe because the TV told you too.
> 
> *Be on the ball today you lot for mistakes, ill be posting more content. *


 Thoughts on this bro?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice photo of @wylde99 and his 'girl'friend enjoying a recent night out....


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

PSevens2017 said:


> Thoughts on this bro?
> 
> View attachment 190859


 Or this

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.psypost.org/2020/07/study-lower-cognitive-ability-linked-to-non-compliance-with-social-distancing-guidelines-during-the-coronavirus-outbreak-57293/amp


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> @Kazza61 @invisiblekid@Denied
> 
> You lot if the BBC told you too.
> 
> View attachment 190857


 Or if someone on Facebook said it blocks the government tracking chips, you'd be all over it, no questions asked.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Denied said:


> Or this
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.psypost.org/2020/07/study-lower-cognitive-ability-linked-to-non-compliance-with-social-distancing-guidelines-during-the-coronavirus-outbreak-57293/amp


 Several studies have shown people with higher IQ's are more likely to question, leadership, and authorities. They are far more likely, for example, to experiment with illegal drugs rather than accept what society/authorities have taught them about how bad drugs are.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Several studies have shown people with higher IQ's are more likely to question, leadership, and authorities. They are far more likely, for example, to experiment with illegal drugs rather than accept what society/authorities have taught them about how bad drugs are.


 But the intelligent person would question it and come to the conclusion. That even if the risks of getting very ill are remote. Social distancing and wearing a face mask are worth it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Haha you lot are boring now, just nit picking at small things in what i post lol.
> 
> Sorry OK it wasn't a secret, probably not, they like to put things in plain sight not only to mock you but so you have free will to comply, like you all have free will not to wear a Mask yet you do to Virtue Signal like a Heroe because the TV told you too.
> 
> Be on the ball today you lot for mistakes, ill be posting more content.


 It's not nitpicking to point out that you posted something that is intentionally misleading..... Again....


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

lewdylewd said:


> Several studies have shown people with higher IQ's are more likely to question, leadership, and authorities. They are far more likely, for example, to experiment with illegal drugs rather than accept what society/authorities have taught them about how bad drugs are.


 Good point. However, then you have chavs, stoners and wasters. None of which can be seen to be higher in IQ. And even if they were of superior intellect, they've wasted it.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> You attack my character constantly almost as if you succeed in doing so anything and everything I say Is meaningless. I believe what I believe from my Prospective on the World, that's all.


 I attack your hypocrisy and the inaccurate stuff you post, because often it's the foundation of your beliefs.

Honestly Wylde, I've just told you that the quote about 7% is wrong. Go look it up. You're constantly telling us to do the same. Please use your own good advice to see what you're taking hook, line & sinker. You post (albeit rarely) some interesting points, but all too often it's muddied by downright lies and mistruths that you copy and paste and post verbatim. Please just take a minute to consider the impact of this.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> I attack your hypocrisy and the inaccurate stuff you post, because often it's the foundation of your beliefs.
> 
> Honestly Wylde, I've just told you that the quote about 7% is wrong. Go look it up. You're constantly telling us to do the same. Please use your own good advice to see what you're taking hook, line & sinker. You post (albeit rarely) some interesting points, but all too often it's muddied by downright lies and mistruths that you copy and paste and post verbatim. Please just take a minute to consider the impact of this.


 The Tests are useless bro, and you can get infected with the Virus 5 seconds later so what is the point in any of it? Also Testing for Coronaviruses, not Covid19, its a scam lol.

I forget what you Sheeple still believe these days, are you still believing you are being looked after by the people you perceive in Power and that all this will be over if we all behave and do as we're told? Simple Yes or No's.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> *The Tests are useless bro, and you can get infected with the Virus 5 seconds later so what is the point in any of it?* Also Testing for Coronaviruses, not Covid19, its a scam lol.
> 
> I forget what you Sheeple still believe these days, are you still believing you are being looked after by the people you perceive in Power and that all this will be over if we all behave and do as we're told? Simple Yes or No's.


 Please explain x


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> The Tests are useless bro, and you can get infected with the Virus 5 seconds later so what is the point in any of it? Also Testing for Coronaviruses, not Covid19, its a scam lol.
> 
> I forget what you *Sheeple* still believe these days, are you still believing you are being looked after by the people you perceive in Power and that all this will be over if we all behave and do as we're told? Simple Yes or No's.


 Why are they useless? If you want to see where the infections are growing and are more prevalent, then surely you need this data, no? You also need to know total volumes. But actually, you're deflecting the fact that you posted incorrect information and didn't bother to question it.

I believe the politicians have for the most part the economy, their own agendas and their own hide in the forefront of their mind. Of course it won't be over if we just do what we're told. But let's face facts, a large part of what they're asking would make a difference and some of it isn't that unreasonable. Other bits, not so much.

As a single bloke, I'll be fuct (or indeed I won't be) if I'm going to go 4+ months without human contact. But in contrast to that, if I'm asked to wear a mask in a shop for 10 mins, you know what, it's not that big a deal, so I will.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Why are they useless? If you want to see where the infections are growing and are more prevalent, then surely you need this data, no? You also need to know total volumes. But actually, you're deflecting the fact that you posted incorrect information and didn't bother to question it.
> 
> I believe the politicians have for the most part the economy, their own agendas and their own hide in the forefront of their mind. Of course it won't be over if we just do what we're told. But let's face facts, a large part of what they're asking would make a difference and some of it isn't that unreasonable. Other bits, not so much.
> 
> As a single bloke, I'll be fuct (or indeed I won't be) if I'm going to go 4+ months without human contact. But in contrast to that, if I'm asked to wear a mask in a shop for 10 mins, you know what, it's not that big a deal, so I will.


 They're useless because they're not testing for Covid19! So why did they say Covid19 Deaths in the beginning (notice how its not changed to Coronovirus) and why where they putting Covid19 on all the Death certificates.

More importantly, why are we still debating meaningless topics, sh1t is going to continue to get much worse for all of us and you don't see it.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> They're useless because they're not testing for Covid19! So why did they say Covid19 Deaths in the beginning (notice how its not changed to Coronovirus) and why where they putting Covid19 on all the Death certificates.
> 
> More importantly, why are we still debating meaningless topics, sh1t is going to continue to get much worse for all of us and you don't see it.


 https://fullfact.org/health/coronavirus-pcr-test-accuracy/

Yes, I know you'll say full fact is a scam or something like that because it doesn't fit with your made up facts but follow the links to the study and as many have said before, check things out before you go posting them everywhere.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

FFS lol!!

Time will tell won't it, but I mean if you genuinely believe the official narrative..

We're 8 months in.

How much longer do you want?

We don't have 5 years.

This is so in our face that now ignorance is now a choice. This isnt like looking at 9/11 and wondering what happened.

This is all day everyday. If you can't see it,.or at least question it after 8 months, you are lost and will never be found


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

We can all post links, not that they mean much these dies as everything is being deleted amd Censored.

https://off-guardian.org/2020/06/27/covid19-pcr-tests-are-scientifically-meaningless/

https://missoulian.com/opinion/letters/cdc-admits-pcr-test-is-useless/article_199b22e3-cfd6-5b5d-8574-44272d613bca.html

https://www.globalresearch.ca/covid19-pcr-tests-scientifically-meaningless/5717253

https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-tests-may-be-picking-up-traces-of-dead-virus-12064151

https://time.com/5880255/covid-19-tests-types/


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> We can all post links, not that they mean much these dies as everything is being deleted amd Censored.
> 
> https://off-guardian.org/2020/06/27/covid19-pcr-tests-are-scientifically-meaningless/
> 
> ...


 Thankfully science doesn't care what you believe.

Edit - Did you forget to read the links you posted again, the reputable one's you posted don't say the pcr tests pick up other viruses.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

https://news.sky.com/story/influencer-dmitriy-stuzhuk-dies-from-covid-19-after-denying-its-existence-12107174


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> We can all post links, not that they mean much these dies as everything is being deleted amd Censored.
> 
> https://off-guardian.org/2020/06/27/covid19-pcr-tests-are-scientifically-meaningless/
> 
> ...


 They couldn't even spell his fu**ing name right :lol:

https://www.aap.com.au/pcr-inventor-who-died-in-2019-did-not-say-his-test-wont-work-for-covid-19-infections/

Claims about the effectiveness of PCR tests are incorrect. Virology expert Professor Ian Mackay said the claims show "an extreme lack of understanding of PCR, PCR test design and use" and that PCR tests are "extremely effective at very sensitively and specifically detecting SARS-CoV-2".


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> They couldn't even spell his fu**ing name right :lol:
> 
> https://www.aap.com.au/pcr-inventor-who-died-in-2019-did-not-say-his-test-wont-work-for-covid-19-infections/
> 
> Claims about the effectiveness of PCR tests are incorrect. Virology expert Professor Ian Mackay said the claims show "an extreme lack of understanding of PCR, PCR test design and use" and that PCR tests are "extremely effective at very sensitively and specifically detecting SARS-CoV-2".


 Is the Test testing for Coronaviruses or Covid-19? Its quite simple lol.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

You also linked yet another Fact Checker haha!

I give up, all we are ever going to do is keep posting links and claim the other is wrong.

Like I say time will tell, I said back in March this was never going away and much worse will continue to come unless the people on this Planet themselfs say enough.

Good luck to you all, your be happy to hear I'm going to take a break from posting, i only ever post with good intentions and never to cause trouble but that's what seems to happen to so ill leave you lot too it.

Good luck with your Heroes Government and good luck with your Jabs.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> You also linked yet another Fact Checker haha!
> 
> I give up, all we are ever going to do is keep posting links and claim the other is wrong.
> 
> ...


 Don't let the covid enthusiasts wear you down. You're doing a fine job here bringing some truth the masses.

The Corona tests vary greatly in reliability.

At the lower end of the scale they're about as reliable as a 1930s Morris Minor but at the top end they're as reliable as a 1964 Ford Cortina.

So there's nothing to worry about on that score.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You're doing a fine job here bringing some truth the masses.


 He's telling people the world is run by Satan worshipping lizard people. That Hollywood stars and politicians (although strangely not those from the political right) are kidnapping babies and killing them for their adrenal gland secretions. He's telling people not to get their babies vaccinated. So basically he complaining that people are killing babies then promoting a strategy for killing babies!

This guy wouldn't know the truth if it punched him in the face.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> happy to hear I'm going to take a break from posting


 _A-fu**ing-men._


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

I see Wales have now gone into a stricter Lockdown.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

this is what i don't get about wylde posts , does he really think the people who organize the testing of virus , working on cures, logistics, spread of pathogens etc are just some ****tards who's highest qualification is a D+ in biology at state comprehensive school?

I think there are enough smart scientist, head of or medial research, cambridge graduates, university professors etc to actually do a intelligent job ?

Counter argument: Diane Abbot


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> this is what i don't get about wylde posts , does he really think the people who organize the testing of virus , working on cures, logistics, spread of pathogens etc are just some ****tards who's highest qualification is a D+ in biology at state comprehensive school?
> 
> I think there are enough smart scientist, head of or medial research, cambridge graduates, university professors etc to actually do a intelligent job ?
> 
> Counter argument: Diane Abbot


 There is nothing to get, just ignore him.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> I see Wales have now gone into a stricter Lockdown.


 Thank f**k they shouldn't be out walking the streets anyway!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> You also linked yet another Fact Checker haha!
> 
> I give up, all we are ever going to do is keep posting links and claim the other is wrong.
> 
> ...


 But why is everyone a paedophile???? Like genuinely?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

mrwright said:


> But why is everyone a paedophile???? Like genuinely?


 Sexy kids?

PS. Just kidding - that's a Frankie Boyle joke.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

mrwright said:


> But why is everyone a paedophile???? Like genuinely?


 The real answer of course is that everyone isn't. Sure they exist to some degree in all walks of like. The institution where they exist most and are also protected the most is called 'the family' and by far the biggest perpetrator is called 'daddy'. But to look at all the cases Wylde and his gang throw up you need to look for commonalities - what's the one thing they all have in common? The answer is they are from the political left. How can it be these accusations don't get made towards the political right? Trump, who got caught saying he assaults women, has paid off numerous women would, you would think, make an easy target but doesn't feature - why? The answer is all these accusations and conspiracy theories evolved from right wing chat forums, and were added to by right wing youtubers. Alex Jones who cosied up to Trump found the more outrageous he got with his claims, the richer he got as more people watched his videos. His followers backed Trump because Trump went on air with Jones and all but agreed with the conspiracies. So now the conspiracy theorists have a champion - they even claim he is secretly fighting a hidden war with a Satan worshipping paedophilic cabal. Pizzagate was invented by Jones, Jones even live-streamed a school shooting and said it was a hoax and the kids were actors and was abusive with the grieving parents for going along with this. To this day, the parents of those murdered kids get death threats. He says Covid is a hoax but sells useless bits of paper he says will protect you from it. He is a dangerous idiot. So, back to your questions why is everyone a paedophile? Because they are most hated people in society and it makes THE best accusation to damage your opponent's reputations.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

MickeyE said:


> Don't let the covid enthusiasts wear you down. You're doing a fine job here bringing some truth the masses.
> 
> *The Corona tests vary greatly in reliability.*
> 
> ...


 Yes, testing is inaccurate. You've got people doing home test kits that are sensitive and should be done by medical professionals for starters. But isn't 7% Wylde quoted. And even then, he actually misquoted a figure that wasn't even about the success rate of mass testing. It was a figure mentioned as to why we DON'T test in certain areas (ie Airports). That's my point. It's nothing about being a Covid enthusiast. He's posting mistruths and often nothing more than lies.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Yes, testing is inaccurate. You've got people doing home test kits that are sensitive and should be done by medical professionals for starters. But isn't 7% Wylde quoted. And even then, he actually misquoted a figure that wasn't even about the success rate of mass testing. It was a figure mentioned as to why we DON'T test in certain areas (ie Airports). That's my point. It's nothing about being a Covid enthusiast. He's posting mistruths and often nothing more than lies.


 I wasn't aiming that comment at you TBH. You are one of the posters capable of putting your views across without the need for ad hominem attacks in every post.

I didn't read all the posts about testing etc but I know there is a lot of doubt regarding the reliability of these PCR test. Even if we forget about the number of false positives/negatives, there's still doubt about how the test results actually relate to infectiousness .

Which id presume is the whole point of them . To let us know who is or isn't infectious.

*What can we conclude?*

These studies provided limited data of variable quality that PCR results per se are unlikely to predict viral culture from human samples. Insufficient attention may have been paid how PCR results relate to disease. The relation with infectiousness is unclear and more data are needed on this.

If this is not understood, PCR results may lead to restrictions for large groups of people who do not present an infection risk.

The results indicate that viral RNA load cut-offs should be used: to understand who is infectious, the extent of any outbreak and for controlling transmission.

https://www.cebm.net/covid-19/infectious-positive-pcr-test-result-covid-19/

What is this 7% accuracy thing anyway? I take it it was some quote made by Matt Hancock. But from my reading the accuracy of the testing varies greatly from site to site and method to method.

So what was Hancock actually talking about?

This is the thing . People are giving the likes of Wylde a load of sh1t because he got this or that detail wrong. While our leaders and their so called experts, have spouted utter sh1te throughout this thing and the lemmings don't bat an eyelid.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Something else worth noting. Roughly 4 out 5 people testing positive have zero symptoms.

So this lethal virus that has led to us wrecking the economy and all other areas of national healthcare.

Vast majority of us won't have any idea we've got it.

Only *22*% of people *testing positive* for coronavirus reported having *symptoms* on the day of their *test*, according to the Office for National Statistics.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/health-53320155

If only the government would concentrate on getting their own house in order by controlling the spread of the virus in hospitals and care homes. Where it actually needs controlling.

Instead of keep putting these ridiculous, ineffective and counterproductive authoritarian restrictions on the whole of society.


----------



## CrazyAlex8833 (Jun 8, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> He's telling people the world is run by Satan worshipping lizard people. That Hollywood stars and politicians (although strangely not those from the political right) are kidnapping babies and killing them for their adrenal gland secretions. He's telling people not to get their babies vaccinated. So basically he complaining that people are killing babies then promoting a strategy for killing babies!
> 
> This guy wouldn't know the truth if it punched him in the face.


 It is the dam Illuminati, they stopped my gains for 10 years and ruined my quest to deadlift 400kg, they even stopped me shagging fatties from POF, pure evil stuff.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

The penny may finally be starting to drop.

The "medicine" is immeasurably worse than the disease.

Manchester refusing to go into "tier 3"


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The penny may finally be starting to drop.
> 
> The "medicine" is immeasurably worse than the disease.
> 
> Manchester refusing to go into "tier 3"


 They'll do it when they get paid enough.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> They'll do it when they get paid enough.


 I guess people being able to work for money to put food on their tables is important!

Who knew!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I guess people being able to work for money to put food on their tables is important!
> 
> Who knew!


 Hey Mickey, could you get yourself signed up to be infected with Covid-19 to help out in the development of a vaccine. It's only a bit of a cold so nothing to you mate.

BBC News - UK plan to be first to run human challenge Covid trials

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54612293


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Hey Mickey, could you get yourself signed up to be infected with Covid-19 to help out in the development of a vaccine. *It's only a bit of a cold so nothing to you mate.*
> 
> BBC News - UK plan to be first to run human challenge Covid trials
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54612293


 Not even that. According to the NHS/BBC only 1 out of 5 has any symptoms at all!

Only *22*% of people *testing positive* for coronavirus reported having *symptoms* on the day of their *test*, according to the Office for National Statistics.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/health-53320155


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MickeyE said:


> Something else worth noting. Roughly 4 out 5 people testing positive have zero symptoms.
> 
> So this lethal virus that has led to us wrecking the economy and all other areas of national healthcare.
> 
> ...


 Lethal stuff lol


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

https://wundergroundmusic.com/case-closed-tupac-death-labelled-covid-19/?fbclid=IwAR1B4X-b2p0SgmUcisTWnp3L41DZNh2v85OF9Ua1jhZlDZnVexRbAqpMA_o


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope everyone here is all good, haven't posited in a while, had a look through some of the threads and nothing has changed lol, same usual suspects who can't swallow their pride, still think (Well, say) it's about protecting us from a Virus, dear oh dear.

Well the 2nd wave is here/coming

The government have surpressed everyones immune systems by mask wearing, social distancing, lockdowns and constant hand washing. Its not rocket science that many more will die this year and be blamed on covid-19. They have worked all this out perfectly.

Whilst fighting eachother whether covid-19 is real or not or whether to have a vaccine or not you are being distracted from the true enemy that are taking all our freedoms away under the guise of public health. The restrictions we have been placed under have clearly not worked and actually killed many more people (due to suicides and cancelled hospital appointments) than the virus itself. The government know this and are still imposing such restrictions. Pls wake up and stop fighting eachother and learn who is the true enemy. This is all causing mass division between all of us and has to stop. Your first question should be "why the government, the WHO and the CDC have downgraded covid-19 to a non highly consequence infectious disease on 19th of March of this year"....see link and pls stop arguing with eachother as divided we are weak, together we are strong.......

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/high-consequence-infectious-diseases-hcid#status-of-covid-19

I don't want to fight and argue, I just want to issue one more plea that you refuse this Covid Vaccine and that you choose a side and be on the right side of History.

There are only 2 sides and the time to choose js fast approaching.

Hope you are all keeping Physically and Mentally strong during this Second Lockdown.... Which if you think will end on the 2nd December, lol.


----------



## C T (Oct 27, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Hope everyone here is all good, haven't posited in a while, had a look through some of the threads and nothing has changed lol, same usual suspects who can't swallow their pride, still think (Well, say) it's about protecting us from a Virus, dear oh dear.
> 
> Well the 2nd wave is here/coming
> 
> ...


 Mate, most of the members on here can't wait to get the vaccine so they can continue to jab their gear and get back in the gym

Anyone who still believes this is just about a virus is beyond help


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

It's good to see you again @wylde99 As you have probably gathered I'm on the fence a bit with this, I just don't know what to think/believe at the moment. But I do enjoy reading your posts. Everyone should keep an open mind.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

By the way @wylde99 I watched this the other morning. It's actually quite frightening, especially that German chap:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 20, 2011)

@wylde99

Wonder if these idiots still believe

That saddam hussain had weapons of mass destruction

That camel shepherds who live in the mountains managed to fly massive jets with 5 hours of training across the world and into 2 (3? 4?) buildings like a needle in a haystack

That osama bin laden's body was dumped in the ocean after "they killed him"

That jet fuel melts steel beams

Hahaha

Nah you're right guys the government is doing what is best for us and isn't lying (they've never lied and always done the best for us, haven't they?)

I'm gonna stay at home. Hands, face, space.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Anonymous said:


> @wylde99
> 
> Wonder if these idiots still believe
> 
> ...


 I really don't know what some believe on here mate because some certain members genuinely seem they Intelligent, Well Educated and on the Ball, yet their Cognitive Dissonance and Stockholm Syndrome is so strong they are still claiming/thinking that Governments are the ones calling the Shots and even worse that they have our best Interests at Heart.

Like anyone that actually thinking Boris is running this Country and isn't a Puppet on a String Is just on a different Planet.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I really don't know what some believe on here mate because some certain members genuinely seem they Intelligent, Well Educated and on the Ball, yet their Cognitive Dissonance and Stockholm Syndrome is so strong they are still claiming/thinking that Governments are the ones calling the Shots and even worse that they have our best Interests at Heart.
> 
> Like anyone that actually thinking Boris is running this Country and isn't a Puppet on a String Is just on a different Planet.


 Get ya tinfoil hat off mate

stay safe

protect the nhs

save lives


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

trey1 said:


> Get ya tinfoil hat off mate
> 
> stay safe
> 
> ...


 https://www.facebook.com/629038141060460/posts/715029569127983/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

We weren't ready for 2020.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> We weren't ready for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 192163
> 
> ...


 Gotta wonder what goes through these people's minds


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

mrwright said:


> Gotta wonder what goes through these people's minds


 Nothing much probably, that's usually the issue.

They're fu**ing brainless.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> We weren't ready for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 192163
> 
> ...


 That first one's you isn't it Wylde??

Welcome back by the way.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> That first one's you isn't it Wylde??
> 
> Welcome back by the way.


 Missed you Kazza!

Looking forward to our dabates again but I have a feeling it won't be long now until you see it.

Love ya.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Missed you Kazza!
> 
> Looking forward to our dabates again but I have a feeling it won't be long now until you see it.
> 
> Love ya.


 Mate this place has turned in to conspiracy central while you've been away. I meet more deluded fools on here than I do at work! I've been down the pet shop though and bought a bag of lizard food just in case you're right and I'm wrong.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Mate this place has turned in to conspiracy central while you've been away. I meet more deluded fools on here than I do at work! I've been down the pet shop though and bought a bag of lizard food just in case you're right and I'm wrong.


 Have you ever seen the Queen eating 'human food??

Didn't think so


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

mrwright said:


> Have you ever seen the Queen eating 'human food??
> 
> Didn't think so


 Not true.

Once saw her in a kebab shop after a night out.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

There's talk of there being lockdown again in January because there's going to be people mingling at Christmas. It's the price to pay to have a Christmas lol


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BUFFMAN said:


> Not true.
> 
> Once saw her in a kebab shop after a night out.


 So did I she was smashed out of her face. Kicked off because they didn't have any garlic Mayo


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> There's talk of there being lockdown again in January because there's going to be people mingling at Christmas. It's the price to pay to have a Christmas lol


 I wish they'd just cancel Xmas altogether then.

I fcukjng hate it anyway. It's a time where my stinking family get together and remember the dead...

'oooh such a shame Paddy isn't with us anymore. And if only Jeremiah were here... and that poor Sinead'...

Just p1ss off... I wish they'd all die.

:thumb


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

js77 said:


> I wish they'd just cancel Xmas altogether then.
> 
> I fcukjng hate it anyway. It's a time where my stinking family get together and remember the dead...
> 
> ...


 I might put my tree up this evening, you've really got me in the Christmas spirit! :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not much of a Christmas fan either. Just seems such a waste of time. Even as a kid I never much liked it.

The dinner is good but the present bit is bollocks then your just waiting for the next year to start so you can get on with your life.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Doesn't matter to me anyway if it's full lockdown at Christmas because I'll be by myself anyways lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

There it is..... Straight from the Government, your 4th Industrial Revolution..... Better known as The Great Reset or The New World Order.

They certainly are changing the way we live and work.

THIS IS NOT A GOOD THING.... WAKE THE HELL UP‼‼‼

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/regulation-for-the-fourth-industrial-revolution/regulation-for-the-fourth-industrial-revolution


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> There it is..... Straight from the Government, your 4th Industrial Revolution..... Better known as The Great Reset or The New World Order.
> 
> They certainly are changing the way we live and work.
> 
> ...


 Have you read the paper? Do you not want to see any progress? With that thinkiy we'd all still be living in caves. What are your particular issues with it?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Once again the goal posts move, receding further into the distance every day.

Weve gone from 3 weeks to flatten the curve, to back to normal by christmas ..

from mass testing & track & trace is the answer ..

to local lockdowns are all thats needed to halt the spread..

From a 2 week circuit breaker being considered, with a second national lockdown being totally out of the question ..

to a 4 week national lockdown being implemented, due to end on the 2nd of december.

Despite Gove saying the very next day, that the lockdown, may need to be extended ..

& sunak tellingly extending the hush money till march.

Boris faithfully promised lockdown would definately end on the 2nd of december.

Another promise that went out the window yesterday, as hancock warns its now too early to say if lockdown will be lifted.

We have also gone from a single vaccine being our savior ...

to needing at least two doses, & possibly several a year ..

The vaccine it would seem is no longer the holy grail we were promised then.?

Now we are told it could take months for infection rates to drop..

but if all goes well we could be back to normal by next winter.

Just another year then !! ..

During which time masks, distancing, and all the other bullshit, will no doubt still be considered necessary.

Actually it is a mystery how this vaccine will work at all ..

As a cheerful & upbeat boris announced yesterday, that despite "bursting with antibodies" ..

he must still self isolate for 14 days after being flagged by track and trace.

If antibodies dont work how can a vaccine ever work ???

When asked about this on talk radio yesterday, hancock bumbled, stuttered & stammered his way through the interview.

Answering Julia's question with everything but an answer, in short it would seem, he simply doesn't know.

I doubt boris would be quite so cheerful by the way, if his income was not guaranteed..

and his business like so many others was likely to go under as a result of this.

The intention now is to keep us in lockdown until march ..

while delivering as many doses of the vaccine as possible.

They will then roll it back through the summer ...

before repeating the whole procedure next winter, when "cases" rise again as the virus "mutates".

More fool us if we allow it.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Have you read the paper? Do you not want to see any progress? With that thinkiy we'd all still be living in caves. What are your particular issues with it?


 Linking us to A. I and merging Man and Machine pretty much, What are they going to do with the Millions of Unemployed and Homeless people due to Robots and Machines taking Jobs.

There are going to be Millions made Jobless, bankrupt and Homeless soon, very upset, angry with nothing to lose.

It's OK though they have a life saving Vaccine coming.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@Kazza61

Simple Answer as well Kazza is as you know I believe whoever/whatever is at the top controlling World Governments are not very nice people to say the least and certainly do not want us all to live Long, Healthy and Happy lives.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

@wylde99 I can see that's copy & paste job (welcome back), but shock horror, I actually agree with a fair chunk of it!

The bit about antibodies is slightly shortsighted, but the rest, well, can't really be argued with, because it's a summary of exactly what has happened.

Re: antibodies - they do work. We just don't know how long they hang around for. T-cells seemingly last much longer. And the idea of a vaccine is to provide the benefits of the immune response without actually getting the virus. So in that respect, it will work (in theory). But we'll most likely need regular top ups a la the flu jab. I do question why we've gone from categorically stating that it would be 50yr old + & those with pre-existing conditions getting the vaccine to what has now become the 'wider population'.

I've lost all faith in the government to deal with this in an up front manner, mostly due to the bumbling and the constant U turns. Conspiracy? No. Incompetence? Definitely.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> @wylde99 I can see that's copy & paste job (welcome back), but shock horror, I actually agree with a fair chunk of it!
> 
> The bit about antibodies is slightly shortsighted, but the rest, well, can't really be argued with, because it's a summary of exactly what has happened.
> 
> ...


 Actually missed you Bro haha! How is your Back these days?

You don't think it's all down to Global Government Incompetence though do you?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://trib.al/yUgEERn

The Wording Is just unreal.

Talking like they are in full control of our lives lol.

Well are they?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/nov/18/poor-areas-of-england-face-permanent-lockdown-says-blackburn-public-health-chief?CMP=fb_gu&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook&fbclid=IwAR3whKBKoo4zax2LSM_Xji7Rp3aglH47UrFY757x-jZW2TSOdYZzcMW9OGc#Echobox=1605707384


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Once again the goal posts move, receding further into the distance every day.
> 
> Weve gone from 3 weeks to flatten the curve, to back to normal by christmas ..
> 
> ...


 its almost as if this is a new disease and that the circumstances change regularly isnt it.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/629038141060460/posts/715029569127983/


 baaaaaaa


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Have you read the paper? Do you not want to see any progress? With that thinkiy we'd all still be living in caves. What are your particular issues with it?


 We don't need a 4th industrial revolution , especially not one ordered by the government.

The government should be there to assist industry not attempt to shape or control it.

Most politicians have no business background, a large number have never even had a proper job.

Leave any "industrial revolution" up to innovators and people in business. Not snotty nosed parasitical weasels.

No doubt this BS revolves around the other great hoax AKA climate change.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> its almost as if this is a new disease and that the circumstances change regularly isnt it.


 It's almost as if you have been told that and swallowed it like Skittles.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> .
> 
> No doubt this BS revolves around the other great hoax AKA climate change.


 Really? Are you that far down the rabbit hole now? You can't comprehend how that thin film stretched over over the earth, made up of a certain mixture of gasses into which we have been pumping millions of tons of other gasses, might be changed by that?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Really? Are you that far down the rabbit hole now? You can't comprehend how that thin film stretched over over the earth, made up of a certain mixture of gasses into which we have been pumping millions of tons of other gasses, might be changed by that?


 The earth has been heating up and cooling down for millions of years before humans existed.

There has been climatic events that wiped the majority of life forms out (again before we got here.)

We have no more capability of controlling the earth's climate than the red indians did whith their rain dances.

I'm all for tangible efforts to reduce pollution, clean up the oceans, replenish the rain forests etc.

But this myth that we control the climate is complete and utter bllx.

It can only be another agenda to further establishment control.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> The earth has been heating up and cooling down for millions of years before humans existed.
> 
> There has been climatic events that wiped the majority of life forms out (again before we got here.)
> 
> ...


 So you accept there is pollution of the atmosphere but you cannot accept that would have any effect on how it functions?? That's absolute nonsense.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> It's almost as if you have been told that and swallowed it like Skittles.


 I chew skittles :thumb


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> So you accept there is pollution of the atmosphere but you cannot accept that would have any effect on how it functions?? That's absolute nonsense.


 How is it?

I accept humans create pollution that affects our and other species quality of life. But I don't believe anything we're doing is having an effect on the long term climate of the earth.

Why was the earth heating up and cooling down before we got here?

Did the dinosaurs do something wrong that led to an ice age?

It's all complete rubbish IMO.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> There it is..... Straight from the Government, your 4th Industrial Revolution..... Better known as The Great Reset or The New World Order.
> 
> They certainly are changing the way we live and work.
> 
> ...


 but I hear we need build back better


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> It's all complete rubbish IMO.


 You'll be telling me the earth's flat next and Trump is secretly fighting a devil worshipping cabal.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> You'll be telling me the earth's flat next and Trump is secretly fighting a devil worshipping cabal.


 No, I believe there is irrefutable evidence that the earth is not flat.

The "science" that supposedly "proves" we can control the earth's climate is a bit more spurious and solely based on "modelling" , similar to the epidemic modelling that's prompted predictions in this and previous pandemics that have been so spectacularly wrong it's beyond comical.

The lembots have just been conditioned to believe that the science supporting the climate change agenda is of equivalent strength to that which shows the earth is a sphere.

And as we've seen with this scamdemic the lembots will believe just about anything politicians tell them, if they say the "science" says it's so.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Odd.... I remember him being very encouraging when his son was attending BLM riots.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Should we be worried @wylde99

I like this guy, he talks a lot of sense:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> Should we be worried @wylde99
> 
> I like this guy, he talks a lot of sense:


 If you like him you should be VERY worried Yes, dangerous, dangerous Man.

Give him a little Tash and he's Darf Vader.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

This applies to most of you on here, most of you are Cowards.

Cowards from yourself? Or from others opinions?

Id say both.

Cognitive Dissonance, you are hanging on to your belief systems because without them you don't know who or what you are, where you stand, your purpose ect... So instead you keep ridiculing anyone speaking against the Official Narrative.

As the World crashes and burns, and trust me it is and is going to get a lot worse.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> If you like him you should be VERY worried Yes, dangerous, dangerous Man.
> 
> Give him a little Tash and he's Darf Vader.


 No I meant I like the YouTuber, NOT the German chap


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> No I meant I like the YouTuber, NOT the German chap


 Phew.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Phew.
> 
> View attachment 192289


 See... what did I tell you!!?? All of them are Jewish transsexuals. I knew I was right not to trust a word they said.

Shalom Shabbat. :cool2:


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Cognitive Dissonance


 You need to lookup the official definition.
@MickeyE - well thought out arguments backed-up with proper evidence; I can respect that & his point of view. 
@wylde99 - memes and regurgitated, reposted mis-information and shite from fb etc; jumped-up wannabe maggot.

Dickhead.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 192285


 So looks like we now at least have a time line. For when you realise you're talking s**t


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Doc?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Think you're "free?" Think again.

Virtually every facet of your lifestyle - including what you think - is the product of market research and algorithms. If you really think about it, very little of what makes you "you" actually comes from you.

From cradle to grave you're presented with the illusion of choice, which, consequently, bestows upon you the illusion of "Freedom™."

You're also presented with a litany of "pre-thought thoughts" from corporate media puppets, slick Madison Avenue admen, Netflix documentaries, "educational professionals" and "social media influencers"&#8230;all you have to do is choose the ones that validate your confirmation biases and inform your personal narrative in order to construct your perceptions of reality so that you can mindlessly argue with "friends" you've likely never even met in real life and impress them with the amount of pre-thought thoughts you've memorized while trying to convince them that their pre-thought thoughts are less-thoughtful than your own pre-thought thoughts.

Living in the age of information allows each one of us to wrap up in a cozy blanket of preconceived ignorance because "my talking peanut is smarter than your talking peanut"&#8230;"my science is more science-y than your science"&#8230;"my corporate-government whore is less slutty than your corporate-government whore"&#8230;"my social media algorithm is less algorithm-y than your social media algorithm"&#8230;and on and on.

And the question that has everyone scratching their heads right now is, "How can half of my countrymen be so stupid as to believe in the opposite of what I believe? Why aren't those fu**ing assholes as enlightened as me?!"

Maybe because we're all ordering off the same menu where only one thing is served&#8230;bullshit sandwiches&#8230;and all we're really proving at the end of the day is that we're all just connoisseurs of bullshit.

Welcome to "Mass Free-dumb™". Hoo-rah.

So you can regurgitate somebody else's second-hand thoughts like a champ - but have you ever asked yourself what do you really know?

Think about it - throughout your entire life, you're taught to cede control of your thoughts and your life over to someone else "higher up" than you...parents, teachers, professors, bosses, doctors, priests, spiritual gurus, law enforcement, kings, queens, and government "leaders", because you're "too dumb" to know how best to manage your life and the lives of your children.

"Just think our thoughts and you'll be safe," they say.

Follow instructions. Don't ask questions.

Obey&#8230;or else.

Virtually every one of us has been born into a culture engineered to foment a vague dissatisfaction with our lives and an addiction to technology and convenience. The more pre-thought thoughts you think, the easier you can be controlled - and ultimately, marketed to. Independent thinking is a threat to a "polite society" that practically demands a majority populace of non-thought thinkers in order to keep the economy healthy and "safe"&#8230;but for who, exactly?

A truly free society demands that its people are capable of challenging conventional wisdom, political propaganda, and platitudes from despots and demagogues.

You want to be free?

Turn off the TV and read a book. Stop buying a bunch of useless junk to soothe your dissatisfaction and plant a garden instead. Stop letting commercials, corporate media, social media "friends", and government stooges control you with fear, shame, and guilt. Write a poem or a song&#8230;and then sing it at the top of your lungs. Stop voting for political grifters and calling them your "leaders"&#8230;they're representatives. Make them represent you and try leading yourself for once. Stop participating in a system that profits from keeping you sick and tired. Take control of your health.

Think your own thoughts.

And if you aren't willing to do any of those things, then you have no business telling me or my children how to think our own.

Yes this is a Copy and Paste.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Yes this is a Copy and Paste.


 A copy and paste about free thinking. How's that for irony FFS!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://mol.im/a/8968299


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8966883/Masks-DONT-stop-spread-Covid-experts-criticise-troubling-lack-evidence.html


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

January 2018 sixty thousand dead from flu in one month. 2020 fifty thousand dead in 9 months of CV19. If you believe there's a pandemic the Government Propaganda is working.

None of you wore a Mask for this you Selfish, selfish people.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Great Reset.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10C6mHnZYlQKc8E898RJFithjSGTW28mH/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

No Arguing! 

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/christmas-day-rules-could-include-4719737


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

wylde99 said:


> No Arguing!
> 
> https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/uk-world-news/christmas-day-rules-could-include-4719737


 Come ere, Wylde, give us a hug!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Even MSM are starting have had enough of this Governments lies.


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

js77 said:


> See... what did I tell you!!?? All of them are Jewish transsexuals. I knew I was right not to trust a word they said.
> 
> Shalom Shabbat. :cool2:


 I don't roll on SATURDAY!!!


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> Even MSM are starting have had enough of this Governments lies.
> 
> View attachment 192331


 Yeah because they obviously didn't want to sell the paper.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

*BREAKING: EXPLOSIVE STORY IN BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL BY EDITOR!*

_*Science is being suppressed for political and financial gain*. Covid-19 has unleashed *state corruption on a grand scale*, and it is *harmful to public health*. Politicians and industry are responsible for this *opportunistic embezzlement*. So too are scientists and health experts. The pandemic has revealed how the medical-political complex can be *manipulated in an emergency*-a time when it is even more important to safeguard science._

_The medical-political complex tends towards suppression of science to *aggrandise and enrich those in power*. And, as *the powerful become more successful, richer*, and further *intoxicated with power*, the inconvenient truths of science are suppressed. When good science is suppressed,_

*This is a MUST READ!* Outrage from the executive editor of the British Medical Journal.

Ooooopss did the BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL publish the truth about this plandemic/scamdemic

https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4425


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Even MSM are starting have had enough of this Governments lies.
> 
> View attachment 192331


 Don't worry @Kazza61 and @Denied Will be along shortly to allay any fears and reconfirm that we should trust the government narrative, why would they lie ? What do they have to gain?

We should all do our best to steer clear of and report any "misinformation" we see that contradicts our great leader's version of events.

We must comply. It's the only way out of this!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/11/03/data-used-justify-englands-second-national-lockdown-proven-false/


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Just on to get my daily dose of where's @wylde99


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Expect more Countries to follow, why are they doing this if the PCR Test is reliable and accurate like some Members on here argue.

https://off-guardian.org/2020/06/27/covid19-pcr-tests-are-scientifically-meaningless/

https://covidwatching.org/portugal-takes-a-stand-against-flawed-pcr-test/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/nov/09/uk-government-fails-to-publish-details-of-4bn-covid-contracts-with-private-firms?CMP=share_btn_fb


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

To highlight how reliable the PCR tests are.

"The boss of Tesla and SpaceX, who is 49, tweeted his symptoms were those of a "minor cold". *On Friday he said he had been tested four times, with two positive and two negative results."*

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-54948005


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 192393


 Not questioning the article because I haven't read it in full, but I do question immediately why the word COVID in the title is in a completely different font and size to the rest of the text. Almost as if it was pasted over the original word? Do you have a link to the actual article?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Not questioning the article because I haven't read it in full, but I do question immediately why the word COVID in the title is in a completely different font and size to the rest of the text. Almost as if it was pasted over the original word? Do you have a link to the actual article?


 https://healthandmoneynews.wordpress.com/2020/11/19/top-pathologist-claims-covid-19-is-the-greatest-hoax-ever-perpetrated-on-an-unsuspecting-public/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Not questioning the article because I haven't read it in full, but I do question immediately why the word COVID in the title is in a completely different font and size to the rest of the text. Almost as if it was pasted over the original word? Do you have a link to the actual article?


 Also not having a dig at all mate but its amazing you guys pick up on the slightest thing from me yet the glaring lies and misinformation from Government and Media gets taken as Truth lol.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Also not having a dig at all mate but its amazing you guys pick up on the slightest thing from me yet the glaring lies and misinformation from Government and Media gets taken as Truth lol.


 To be fair Wylde, you have form for posting poorly curated memes which are often full of mistruths and lies without any kind of verification. Once bitten, twice shy and all that.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Posted this in the vaccine thread, but probably fits better here.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Surely if we executed everyone over the age of 60 the chances of anyone dying of Covid would be virtually zero?

Just trying to think outside the box here.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Not questioning the article because I haven't read it in full, but I do question immediately why the word COVID in the title is in a completely different font and size to the rest of the text. Almost as if it was pasted over the original word? Do you have a link to the actual article?


 




From the horse's mouth

An interesting coment from the comment section on youtube vid

"What I find particularly impressive about this guy, aside from his ton of credentials, is that he has MAJOR profit motive to say exactly the opposite of what he said here. A good man. respect."


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Posted this in the vaccine thread, but probably fits better here.
> 
> View attachment 192405


 Doesn't mean a thing when we know the Stats and figures have been hyped and again a faulty PCR Test for not even the Specific Virus they are justifying shutting the World and destroying lives over.

It's a shame we can't get to the point sooner, understand we are on the same side and are all being played and talk about what we're going to do rather then keep arguing and distracting from the main point completely.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Doesn't mean a thing when we know the Stats and figures have been hyped and again a faulty PCR Test for not even the Specific Virus they are justifying shutting the World and destroying lives over.
> 
> It's a shame we can't get to the point sooner, understand we are on the same side and are all being played and talk about what we're going to do rather then keep arguing and distracting from the main point completely.


 My point wasn't volumes, it was more for Micky's attention to show (and agree) with his view of the portions of population affected.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> My point wasn't volumes, it was more for Micky's attention to show (and agree) with his view of the portions of population affected.


 Yes every now again the MSM let slip a little nugget of truth that contradicts the official narrative. They obviously realised their "mistake" and took it down. Why else would they remove it?

Here's another little one. If you look at this graph you'll see there were no extra deaths than usual in London for this time of year in the week Nov 6 .

That is unequivocal proof that there is no pandemic currently in London, as you can't possibly be in the grip of a pandemic when there is no extra deaths. The only possible reason that London by far the most densely populated region of the country with 9 million people living cheek by jowl is past the pandemic is herd immunity has already been reached.

What other plausible reason could there be ? Instead of more useless and counter productive measures, the rest of the UK just needs to be allowed to catch up with London in terms of infections and immunity, while protecting the vulnerable.

*
"Where is it worst?
*

In the most recent week of data, London saw no deaths above the average level for this time of year."









https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54976362


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> *BREAKING: EXPLOSIVE STORY IN BRITISH MEDICAL JOURNAL BY EDITOR!*
> 
> _*Science is being suppressed for political and financial gain*. Covid-19 has unleashed *state corruption on a grand scale*, and it is *harmful to public health*. Politicians and industry are responsible for this *opportunistic embezzlement*. So too are scientists and health experts. The pandemic has revealed how the medical-political complex can be *manipulated in an emergency*-a time when it is even more important to safeguard science._
> 
> ...


 Amen!!!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

So its official that lockdowns dont work.

2 weeks to see results and deaths up. Flawed cases is of no importance.

Its flu season what did any of us expect and this is the same that happened last year. try and remember what Doris and his team of experts said was the reason for putting us in lockdowns...oh yeah 4000 deaths of a day by beginning of December.

https://metro.co.uk/2020/11/24/uk-records-highest-covid-death-toll-increase-since-may-13648524/?ito=facebook|social|metroukfacebook


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> So its official that lockdowns dont work.
> 
> 2 weeks to see results and deaths up. Flawed cases is of no importance.
> 
> ...


 3 week delay on deaths and we're 3 weeks into lockdown. What exactly did you expect at this point?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dr-roger-hodkinson-covid-hoax/


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Surely if we executed everyone over the age of 60 the chances of anyone dying of Covid would be virtually zero?
> 
> Just trying to think outside the box here.


 Cheeky ****.... only 4 years until I collect my state pension... nobody's executing me until at least 10 years of my tax deductions are paid back :cool2:


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

KETONES said:


> Amen!!!
> 
> View attachment 192443


 Wtf lol


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

@wylde99

So what should the government be doing ? The problem with a lot of anti establishment folks are great at pointing out faults yet off offer no *effective *alternative solution , just talk in generalities like "tear the system down".

For the virus what you you do? Just ignore it like Italy and Spain did in March and April ?


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Jackoffblades said:


> Wtf lol


 Praying hands of the lord!!! Amen!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> @wylde99
> 
> So what should the government be doing ? The problem with a lot of anti establishment folks are great at pointing out faults yet off offer no *effective *alternative solution , just talk in generalities like "tear the system down".
> 
> For the virus what you you do? Just ignore it like Italy and Spain did in March and April ?


 You as well, still think this is about a Virus?

Do some of you just like to Troll me for a Laugh now haha.

I can see Confusion is now kicking in hard as you all know its all very Evil and wrong but your Stockholm Syndrome Is kicking in because you still trust the Government.

Im actually quite enjoying seeing the Meltdown in the Deniers now, still justifying all of these Inhumane, Draconian "Rules" and we're only just getting started.

It's stops when we unite as people and say NO, their Divide and Conquer Tactic has worked perfectly as the majority are simply so Brainwashed and dependent on the System they will defend it until their dying breath.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> You as well, still think this is about a Virus?
> 
> Do some of you just like to Troll me for a Laugh now haha.
> 
> ...


 That was the point of this lockdown to get it down before everyone meets for Christmas and it shoots back up apparently


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrwright said:


> That was the point of this lockdown to get it down before everyone meets for Christmas and it shoots back up apparently


 Mate, is this really how you see a real Pandemic playing out?

How anyone with a working Brain Is still believing this lol, it's amazing it really is.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Mate, is this really how you see a real Pandemic playing out?
> 
> How anyone with a working Brain Is still believing this lol, it's amazing it really is.


 Just pointing out that's the official narrative not that the virus is on holiday or hospitals are struggling


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

World Economic Forum - the unelected mega rich believing they can decide how we should be living our lives.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> World Economic Forum - the unelected mega rich believing they can decide how we should be living our lives.
> 
> View attachment 192559


 That's not 2 metres


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> World Economic Forum - *the unelected *mega rich believing they can decide how we should be living our lives.


 Isn't that a picture of Matt Hancock?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Isn't that a picture of Matt Hancock?


 Its referring to the other, you really are a pathetic Coward just Trolling any and every little thing I post.

Man up, and stop defending the Psychopath Paedos.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Its referring to the other, you really are a pathetic Coward just Trolling any and every little thing I post.
> 
> Man up, and stop defending the Psychopath Paedos.


 It's because you post complete bollocks. Nearly everything you post is made up bollocks, you and all the people you follow in these Youtube videos live in a fantasy land, and unless you can come up with some credible evidence celebrities and the super rich are all trafficking children for torture and planning the worlds demise, you really need to give it a break. And no, some video of some chap on Youtube taking down the odd local pedo, is not evidence of systematic wide spread problem amongst Celebes, politicians and billionaires.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> It's because you post complete bollocks. Nearly everything you post is made up bollocks, you and all the people you follow in these Youtube videos live in a fantasy land, and unless you can come up with some credible evidence celebrities and the super rich are all trafficking children for torture and planning the worlds demise, you really need to give it a break. And no, some video of some chap on Youtube taking down the odd local pedo, is not evidence of systematic wide spread problem amongst Celebes, politicians and billionaires.


 When did I last post a Youtue Video, If ever as a source for what I say?

Again, generalising everything into a "Conspiracy Box" because you're so Insecure without Big Brother Government telling how to live your life. You're also a ****1ng Coward who rather side with a bunch of Psychopaths who are destroying peoples lives with this a Lockdowns and Rules.

As for the Paedophilia.. Again, Child Sex Trafficking Is real, Paedophilia by the Elites and people with Power and Influence is real.

And with this Scamdemic, I mean Wow...

They are near enough putting and showing the Scam right infront of your face and you still go along with it.

This is all down to Pride, and it's amazing to watch the same Members on here defending these Creatures who run our lives, things really are just getting going you have seen absolutely nothing and you ****1ng deserve it too.

I am also in contact with 7 or 8 members on here hough Private message who very much appreciate my posts, so I will continue.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> When did I last post a Youtue Video, If ever as a source for what I say?
> 
> Again, generalising everything into a "Conspiracy Box" because you're so Insecure without Big Brother Government telling how to live your life. You're also a ****1ng Coward who rather side with a bunch of Psychopaths who are destroying peoples lives with this a Lockdowns and Rules.
> 
> ...


 I'll say it out publicly. I'm not one of the Pm'ers but I appreciate your posts on here.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

@Denied


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> When did I last post a Youtue Video, If ever as a source for what I say?
> 
> Again, generalising everything into a "Conspiracy Box" because you're so Insecure without Big Brother Government telling how to live your life. You're also a ****1ng Coward who rather side with a bunch of Psychopaths who are destroying peoples lives with this a Lockdowns and Rules.
> 
> ...


 You always ignore me when I genuinely ask about the stuff you post

so I'm gonna say your a mong just copying off Facebook with a small penis and 12 inch arms


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Its referring to the other, you really are a pathetic Coward just Trolling any and every little thing I post.
> 
> Man up, and stop defending the Psychopath Paedos.


 I think what you describe as trolling is just people posting a different opinion to you. It's no different to you posting your opinions.

Regardless of who's opinion is right or wrong, I think its wrong for you to resort to the straw man argument that if someone doesn't agree with you they are defending Peado's.

Anyway, Peace


----------



## alphafit (Oct 28, 2019)

Just tested positive a few days back. It's f**ked up. I can't smell chit, blocked nose and pain in the fuarking eyeballs and joints.. It's contagious as f**k.

Chit is def a bio-weapon, and it tries hitting up different places in the body until it reaches a weak point. And as always, I know that somehow, it's the Americans fault. They have the tendencies to screw up the world.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> When did I last post a Youtue Video, If ever as a source for what I say?
> 
> Again, generalising everything into a "Conspiracy Box" because you're so Insecure without Big Brother Government telling how to live your life. You're also a ****1ng Coward who rather side with a bunch of Psychopaths who are destroying peoples lives with this a Lockdowns and Rules.
> 
> ...


 Still not showing an evidence. So Tom hanks is a pedo because social media told you :crazy:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

mrwright said:


> You always ignore me when I genuinely ask about the stuff you post
> 
> so I'm gonna say your a mong just copying off Facebook with a small penis and 12 inch arms


 What do you mean I Ignore you sorry what have you asked?

All I get is insulted on this place so I've probably missed it, I also don't have all the answers lol, just offering my opinion from my own research.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Are the Children lying?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

One of many Victims of Satanic Ritual Abuse, so many more that Jon Wedger has worked with all his interviews are on his Channel, not that anyone will be bother to watch them as you would rather Bury your heads in the Sand and mock it as a Conspiracy.

This Forum actually is a joke, no wonder it's dead.

KETONES and his threads about Bumming and all sorts get less hate then me.

You deserve whats coming, enjoy.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> What do you mean I Ignore you sorry what have you asked?


 That's rich.

I've asked you a dozen times for evidence that Satan is evil and you haven't responded once.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Are the Children lying?


 Not going to watch that, but read the article about the court case, no mention of Tom Hanks or any other celebrity, you'll have to point that bit out to me?

Interesting read below, the first where the case gets thrown out, as it's basically step Dad and Mum accusing real Dad and anyone else they can. The second 4 years later where someone gets locked up for harassing innocent people based on what she'd read about this story on the internet, anyone you know?

https://www.hamhigh.co.uk/news/crime-court/hampstead-school-at-centre-of-false-satanic-cult-allegation-welcomes-judge-s-ruling-1-4001462

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6577369/Hampstead-pensioner-74-claimed-parents-satanic-cult-jailed-nine-years.html


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Mingster said:


> That's rich.
> 
> I've asked you a dozen times for evidence that Satan is evil and you haven't responded once.


 He beat me up outside the pub once. Trust me, he's an evil t**t.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> One of many Victims of Satanic Ritual Abuse, so many more that Jon Wedger has worked with all his interviews are on his Channel, not that anyone will be bother to watch them as you would rather Bury your heads in the Sand and mock it as a Conspiracy.
> 
> This Forum actually is a joke, no wonder it's dead.
> 
> ...


 Googled that one as well. Nothing about Tom Hanks, it's about getting abused by family members.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Mingster said:


> That's rich.
> 
> I've asked you a dozen times for evidence that Satan is evil and you haven't responded once.


 That's like asking for evidence that God is good or for evidence of man made climate change.

Some things you just got to have faith bro!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

London been put in "tier 2"

I guess Boris and his buffoons never bothered reading my thread then :confused1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> London been put in "tier 2"
> 
> I guess Boris and his buffoons never bothered reading my thread then :confused1:


 First time watching the news in a while and I had to laugh cos so many are eagerly awaiting coming out of Lockdown 2 only to find themselves in Tier 3. 
Brilliant.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Are gyms open in tier 3?


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> First time watching the news in a while and I had to laugh cos so many are eagerly awaiting coming out of Lockdown 2 only to find themselves in Tier 3.
> Brilliant.


 That's me. I was hoping to at least eat out for breakfast but I'm straight into tier 3


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> Are gyms open in tier 3?


 I think they are.....or maybe not.

I don't know really.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> That's me. I was hoping to at least eat out for breakfast but I'm straight into tier 3


 Get the train to 'work' in the London boroughs then go for breakfast?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jackoffblades said:


> Are gyms open in tier 3?




*Leisure centres: *Indoor leisure is permitted; however, group activities and classes should not take place.


Looks like yes


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> That's me. I was hoping to at least eat out for breakfast but I'm straight into tier 3


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

All the Tory voting areas into tier one and 2. Labour heartlands all tossed into tier 3.

If it wasn't funny you'd cry!


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Donny dog said:


> All the Tory voting areas into tier one and 2. Labour heartlands all tossed into tier 3.
> 
> If it wasn't funny you'd cry!


 Dat yew Jezza???

Thats gotta be the weakest conspiracy theory I've ever heard.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The Satanic Paedophile Elite want MUCH less pf us Plebs on their Planet.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> The Satanic Paedophile Elite want MUCH less pf us Plebs on their Planet.
> 
> View attachment 192693


 On behalf of the whole forum Wylde, thanks for not posting shite for the last couple of days. Knew it was too good to last though.

With regard to Prince Phillip, he is of course a bit of a dick. Satanic? Probably not. Dick? Most certainly. He has done literally hundreds of gaffs like that. Starting with his first just after his wife's coronation when he is reported to have said "where the hell did you get that hat?".


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

js77 said:


> Dat yew Jezza???
> 
> Thats gotta be the weakest conspiracy theory I've ever heard.


 Not a conspiracy theory though mate.

Its there in black and white.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Donny dog said:


> Not a conspiracy theory though mate.
> 
> Its there in black and white.


 Sevenoaks and other boroughs in Kent have been Tory strongholds forever and they've jumped to Tier3... so it's not accurate what you're saying is it.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

So the governments only real so-called argument for maintaining lockdown is to 'prevent the NHS from collapsing '...

Admittedly I'm in Surrey, which is currently Tier 2, so restrictions are limited but my neighbour runs a team of contractors responsible for cleaning a&e at St Peter's hospital in Chertsey and he said admissions are standard for this time of year and even during the first lockdown it was only marginally busier than usual.

A paramedic friend of ours has also said that it's simply 'business as usual' around West London and has been for months.

Does anyone know if hospitals in other areas, particularly those in Tier3, are experiencing anything different. I'm just not buying this bollox .


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

My area is tier 2 as well, but I've heard the hospitals are very quiet.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

js77 said:


> So the governments only real so-called argument for maintaining lockdown is to 'prevent the NHS from collapsing '...
> 
> Admittedly I'm in Surrey, which is currently Tier 2, so restrictions are limited but my neighbour runs a team of contractors responsible for cleaning a&e at St Peter's hospital in Chertsey and he said admissions are standard for this time of year and even during the first lockdown it was only marginally busier than usual.
> 
> ...


 I think people across the country should all protest about being locked down on the same day, stretch the police, nation wide protests will be a much bigger headline than just London. If there was one in my city, Nottingham, id go.

The virus is real, but this lockdown is about Government control over the masses. I also think its a cull. More people will die in the following years from not being able to get medical treatment now for cancer, heart disease etc than Covid will ever kill. Suicide rates have already increased 200% this year!

They can stick their rushed vaccine up their arse too. Im all for vaccines, ones that arent rushed and are proven with proper trials (5 years), but not this Covid one. Again im not anti-vax, but im Pro-Choice. Imagine the public anger and backlash is they made it mandatory!


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Clubber Lang said:


> I think people across the country should all protest about being locked down on the same day, stretch the police, nation wide protests will be a much bigger headline than just London. If there was one in my city, Nottingham, id go.
> 
> The virus is real, but this lockdown is about Government control over the masses. I also think its a cull. More people will die in the following years from not being able to get medical treatment now for cancer, heart disease etc than Covid will ever kill. Suicide rates have already increased 200% this year!
> 
> They can stick their rushed vaccine up their arse too. Im all for vaccines, ones that arent rushed and are proven with proper trails (5 years), but not this Covid one. Again im not anti-vax, but im Pro-Choice. Imagine the public anger and backlash is they made it mandatory!


 Summed up very well mate, pretty much how I feel.

These lockdowns are impossible to justify now, I cannot see a case to support it given all the other health affects.

What I can see is this going down as a HUGE mistake in history. The domino effect will last years and impact more people than we can ever imagine.

Get the country back to normal ffs.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Clubber Lang said:


> I think people across the country should all protest about being locked down on the same day, stretch the police, nation wide protests will be a much bigger headline than just London. If there was one in my city, Nottingham, id go.
> 
> The virus is real, but this lockdown is about Government control over the masses. I also think its a cull. More people will die in the following years from not being able to get medical treatment now for cancer, heart disease etc than Covid will ever kill. Suicide rates have already increased 200% this year!
> 
> They can stick their rushed vaccine up their arse too. Im all for vaccines, ones that arent rushed and are proven with proper trails (5 years), but not this Covid one. Again im not anti-vax, but im Pro-Choice. Imagine the public anger and backlash is they made it mandatory!


 Same here mate.... I'm now definitely of the opinion that the number of life's saved by NOT having lockdown FAR outweighs the number of life's saved by having lockdown. Seems like more and more people are sharing this opinion.

First lockdown I get. The govt having to deal with a completely unknown entity but things have changed....massively


----------



## Restless83 (Aug 14, 2020)

Signs around my area have now changed from "save lives stay home protect the nhs"....to..."save lives stay home protect the tees valley".

Some c**t on the radio telling me hands face space every 2 minutes it's an absolute media mind f**k so we've now moved away from clapping nurses on a Thursday and nobody gives a f**k about them anymore!! No longer focusing on deaths so we'll panic everyone with how many cases there is...Lets see how the signs and radio bullshit change next month see which garden path we get led up.

Im no conspiracy theorist but 100% getting fed up of the bullshit now.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.collective-evolution.com/2020/11/28/covid-19-has-a-99-95-survival-rate-for-people-under-70-stanford-professor-of-medicine/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> This Forum actually is a joke, no wonder it's dead.


 So why are you still here? Why?

(Are you on the spectrum - hard to make conversation/friends with real, in the flesh people? Or still phishing for that paedo pm?)

...Dickhead.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmgs said:


> So why are you still here? Why?
> 
> (Are you on the spectrum - hard to make conversation/friends with real, in the flesh people? Or still phishing for that paedo pm?)
> 
> ...Dickhead.


 It would even more Dead without me here and also what has it to do with you?

Dickhead.

Go and Obey some more Rules from your Masters.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh, you bitch!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 192749


 Thought you didn't want to get in to stats...perhaps you can revisit what the previous graph was supposed to show?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

invisiblekid said:


> Thought you didn't want to get in to stats...perhaps you can revisit what the previous graph was supposed to show?


 I don't want to argue about Stats no, but will continue to share for those interested.

Do you still think this is about a Virus? Just checking.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

js77 said:


> So the governments only real so-called argument for maintaining lockdown is to 'prevent the NHS from collapsing '...
> 
> Admittedly I'm in Surrey, which is currently Tier 2, so restrictions are limited but my neighbour runs a team of contractors responsible for cleaning a&e at St Peter's hospital in Chertsey and he said admissions are standard for this time of year and even during the first lockdown it was only marginally busier than usual.
> 
> ...


 During first lock down I visited 2 different hospitals on 5 or 6 separate occasions, one of which has a covid ward for all surrounding areas, both hospitals were empty, never seen nothing like it, there were staff in one hospital all over the place in the foyer sitting about with absolutely nothing to do, its like they were all on a permanent lunch break.

Make of that what you will but I also have a couple of friends who work in the NHS, neither they or any of the colleagues they speak to at other hospitals are busy or overwhelmed with patients.

There really is no pandemic, never was.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

js77 said:


> Sevenoaks and other boroughs in Kent have been Tory strongholds forever and they've jumped to Tier3... so it's not accurate what you're saying is it.


 Predominantly the areas which traditionally vote Tory have been placed in tier 2 and then areas like the north east/South Yorkshire/parts of the midlands with strong labour support have been chucked into tier 3.

So it is accurate what I'm saying.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> During first lock down I visited 2 different hospitals on 5 or 6 separate occasions, one of which has a covid ward for all surrounding areas, both hospitals were empty, never seen nothing like it, there were staff in one hospital all over the place in the foyer sitting about with absolutely nothing to do, its like they were all on a permanent lunch break.
> 
> Make of that what you will but I also have a couple of friends who work in the NHS, neither they or any of the colleagues they speak to at other hospitals are busy or overwhelmed with patients.
> 
> There really is no pandemic, never was.


 Mate, I'm hearing this more and more. The devastation these lockdowns are having far outweigh the comparatively few lives they might save.

And it's it's a disgrace what's happening to the high street. Small business owners are being destroyed ..... even Arcadia Group are going into administration... that's 13000 jobs that could be lost.... and for what exactly?? Admittedly I did support the first lockdown to some extent but not now... lockdowns are not the answer.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

js77 said:


> Mate, I'm hearing this more and more. The devastation these lockdowns are having far outweigh the comparatively few lives they might save.
> 
> And it's it's a disgrace what's happening to the high street. Small business owners are being destroyed ..... even Arcadia Group are going into administration... that's 13000 jobs that could be lost.... *and for what exactly??* Admittedly I did support the first lockdown to some extent but not now... lockdowns are not the answer.


 To save us all from a virus with a survival rate of 99.97%, one which is so deadly most won't even know they've got it even if they get it.

Remember hands, face, space....


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ILLBehaviour said:


> During first lock down I visited 2 different hospitals on 5 or 6 separate occasions, one of which has a covid ward for all surrounding areas, both hospitals were empty, never seen nothing like it, there were staff in one hospital all over the place in the foyer sitting about with absolutely nothing to do, its like they were all on a permanent lunch break.
> 
> Make of that what you will but I also have a couple of friends who work in the NHS, neither they or any of the colleagues they speak to at other hospitals are busy or overwhelmed with patients.
> 
> There really is no pandemic, never was.


 I've just started seeing a nurse and she's says they've been pushed hard, especially first wave, and did exceed capacity at points, but nothing like what was feared.

Everyone I've known who has had the virus (or knew they had it) suffered to a degree. Some worse than others. Interestingly, a 64yr old smoker faired one of the best, and a 32yr old girl perhaps the worst, and now has scarred lungs and fatigue 6-7 months on.

It is a nasty virus/disease, but the extent of these latest restrictions, at the cost to job, mental health, and other health conditions is now staggeringly disproportionate. The first lockdown was required because we were seeing close to 1k excess deaths a day over and above the 5yr average at the peak and we didn't know what we were dealing with. The landscape is now very. very different and rightly so there have been Tory rebellions demanding 14 day reviews and a firm end date of the end of February.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

js77 said:


> Mate, I'm hearing this more and more. The devastation these lockdowns are having far outweigh the comparatively few lives they might save.
> 
> And it's it's a disgrace what's happening to the high street. Small business owners are being destroyed ..... even Arcadia Group are going into administration... that's 13000 jobs that could be lost.... and for what exactly?? Admittedly I did support the first lockdown to some extent but not now... lockdowns are not the answer.


 The company I work for does a lot of work with high street retailers and to be honest, Arcadia was in dire straights well before these lockdowns. The lockdowns were definitely the nail in the coffin though and resulted in the collapse. The small businesses seem to have taken the brunt of it. And the airlines are epically f**ked.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

ILLBehaviour said:


> To save us all from a virus with a survival rate of 99.97%, one which is so deadly most won't even know they've got it even if they get it.
> 
> Remember hands, face, space....


 Oh yeah.... I forgot about that :whistling:


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> The company I work for does a lot of work with high street retailers and to be honest, Arcadia was in dire straights well before these lockdowns. The lockdowns were definitely the nail in the coffin though and resulted in the collapse. The small businesses seem to have taken the brunt of it. And the airlines are epically f**ked.


 I've just been listening to that re LBC.... Green is a fcking first class ****. His performance at BHS was a disgrace .

Its always the 'working class man' who suffers the brunt of ANY cutback.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> During first lock down I visited 2 different hospitals on 5 or 6 separate occasions, one of which has a covid ward for all surrounding areas, both hospitals were empty


 This obviously can vary dramatically depending where you live but during the the first lockdown the hospital my wife works at was running at 103% capacity, so surge beds were all used and social areas had temporary beds in them. That was throughout the entire hospital.

&#8230;yes she works in a Psychiatric Hospital.

&#8230;.and yes the local Infirmary was pretty much fu**ing empty.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> The company I work for does a lot of work with high street retailers and to be honest, Arcadia was in dire straights well before these lockdowns. The lockdowns were definitely the nail in the coffin though and resulted in the collapse. The small businesses seem to have taken the brunt of it. And the airlines are epically f**ked.


 yes its sad news about Arcadia, well its feckin bad news about everything. We've all been fecked over by this man made scaremongering virus BS. The Great Reset, were people are forced to rely on Governments, Governments that are now tightening their grip on the masses.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

New appointed UK vaccine minster saying it could be that you'll need a 'Covid Passport' for travel, get in bars and clubs and live a normal life...... utter BS.

Surely people are waking up to this Government control and dictatorship? Surely even those that would have a vaccine are thinking its going too far??

https://www.rt.com/uk/508256-proof-covid-vaccination-normal-life/

bollocks to the vaccine!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> New appointed UK vaccine minster saying it could be that you'll need a 'Covid Passport' for travel, get in bars and clubs and live a normal life...... utter BS.
> 
> Surely people are waking up to this Government control and dictatorship? Surely even those that would have a vaccine are thinking its going too far??
> 
> ...


 Lots of the word 'suggested' but nothing in the way of a quote. Anyone know what he actually said? I can't find anything online about the interview. Tbh, if I have the vaccine (I'm not anti-vax in the slightest), I would be minded to boycott these so called 'providers'. The vaccine isn't the problem here, it's the removal of choice.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> Lots of the word 'suggested' but nothing in the way of a quote. Anyone know what he actually said? I can't find anything online about the interview. Tbh, if I have the vaccine (I'm not anti-vax in the slightest), I would be minded to boycott these so called 'providers'. The vaccine isn't the problem here, it's the removal of choice.


 This isn't the first time this has been suggested and this kind of coercion was already planned as set out in the governments operation moonshot. Mass testing, health passport's and massive push for vaccination with restrictions on those who resist is the way this is all heading.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ILLBehaviour said:


> This isn't the first time this has been suggested and this kind of coercion was already planned as set out in the governments operation moonshot. Mass testing, health passport's and massive push for vaccination with restrictions on those who resist is the way this is all heading.


 Previous suggestions have come from companies like Qantas and TicketMaster, not a Govt representative. This would be a very significant turn if Nadhim Zahawi has actually said something to that effect - which is why I was interesting in seeing the exact phrasing.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> This isn't the first time this has been suggested and this kind of coercion was already planned as set out in the governments operation moonshot. Mass testing, health passport's and massive push for vaccination with restrictions on those who resist is the way this is all heading.


 Not mandatory...mandatory!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

invisiblekid said:


> Previous suggestions have come from companies like Qantas and TicketMaster, not a Govt representative. This would be a very significant turn if Nadhim Zahawi has actually said something to that effect - which is why I was interesting in seeing the exact phrasing.


 The government were already talking about a sanction based model and health passports in operation moonshot in relation to testing, its only natural they would extend this to cover vaccination once a vaccine became available.

https://www.bmj.com/content/370/bmj.m3558


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

invisiblekid said:


> Previous suggestions have come from companies like Qantas and TicketMaster, not a Govt representative. This would be a very significant turn if Nadhim Zahawi has actually said something to that effect - which is why I was interesting in seeing the exact phrasing.


 That's the way they'll do it. Instead of the government saying it's mandatory they'll put pressure on travel/leisure companies etc etc to make the vaccine necessary to use their services.

If they don't comply with government pressure, there will be practical and financial implications.

Like how they currently force private companies to demand personal financial information from their customers under the guise of anti money laundering/terrorism . If they refuse the government fines them or shuts them down.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Private companies already surveilling and policing us on behalf of the government and it will progress to us all policing each other on their behalf. Look how many [email protected] already been grassing their neighbours up for letting someone outside their "bubble" in their house.

Wylde warned you all it was coming!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://healthimpactnews.com/2020/4-year-old-almost-dies-due-to-lung-infection-caused-by-prolonged-mask-wearing-doctor-rants-how-many-children-must-die/

https://thefederalist.com/2020/11/24/forcing-the-sick-and-elderly-to-die-alone-is-crueler-than-covid-19/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill gates is now controlling. Our sub contracted police surprise suprise is there anything he doesn't have control of.

No doubt the usual Stockholm Syndrome sufferers will be in to defend him.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Private companies already surveilling and policing us on behalf of the government and it will progress to us all policing each other on their behalf. Look how many [email protected] already been grassing their neighbours up for letting someone outside their "bubble" in their house.
> 
> *Wylde warned you all it was coming! *


 Now if only he'd used simple catchy slogans like hands, face, space instead of overcomplicated memes to get his point across, he might just have won them over.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> Lots of the word 'suggested' but nothing in the way of a quote. Anyone know what he actually said? I can't find anything online about the interview. Tbh, if I have the vaccine (I'm not anti-vax in the slightest), I would be minded to boycott these so called 'providers'. The vaccine isn't the problem here, it's the removal of choice.


 agreed, im not an anti-vax, some vaccines are very much needed, but the way this is heading it totally wrong. Im Pro-Choice, its my body, my life, i shouldnt and wont be forced to take anything i dont want to.

i agree the Government will be crafty as feck and put the pressure on people to have to vax from the travel and leisure industries. People will take it just so they can get away and go on holiday etc.

still, i believe banning someone from travelling or forcing them to take something for employment is still illegal under International Law..... but im sure World leaders will change that with new laws pushed through the back door due to a so called pandemic.

Also, if Covid-19 is such a dangerous threat to humanity, why arent pharma companies supplying it at cost price? Rather than making billions of pounds/dollars from it???


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

wylde99 said:


> Bill gates is now controlling. Our sub contracted police surprise suprise is there anything he doesn't have control of.
> 
> No doubt the usual Stockholm Syndrome sufferers will be in to defend him.
> 
> View attachment 192807


 wonder how long it will be before prisoners are forced to have the vax?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 192817


 Who's Simon Dolan and how does he have this factual based evidence?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

More covid laws been passed without actually going through Parliament.

This government needs dismantling and it will be.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

They dont report the side effects of the vaccine on uk tv, they sound horrendous and last for days.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

mal said:


> They dont report the side effects of the vaccine on uk tv, they sound horrendous and last for days.


 The 'flu jab is pretty rough mate and the sides last a few days on that. All vaccines have a few sides due to the immune response. From what I've read and heard on the news, the sides are like a mega hangover for a 3-4 days. Have you heard something different?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

KETONES said:


> Who's Simon Dolan and how does he have this factual based evidence?


 https://www.gov.uk/government/news/mhra-awarded-over-980000-for-collaboration-with-the-bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-and-the-world-health-organisation


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The first time I shared this site in March I was called a fear mongering Conspiracy Theorists. Wonder if the general consensus has changed now.

Let's see..... 
The Bill & Melinda Gates ID2020 website has bee live for a number of years now....

"Since 2016, ID2020 has advocated for ethical, privacy-protecting approaches to digital ID"

And here we are.

https://id2020.org/


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> in March I was called a fear mongering Conspiracy Theorists. Wonder if the general consensus has changed now.


 Nope


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

https://cormandrostenreview.com/report/


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

Oh dear^^^


----------



## KETONES (Jul 20, 2020)

invisiblekid said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/mhra-awarded-over-980000-for-collaboration-with-the-bill-and-melinda-gates-foundation-and-the-world-health-organisation


 https://cormandrostenreview.com/report/


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> The first time I shared this site in March I was called a fear mongering Conspiracy Theorists. Wonder if the general consensus has changed now.
> 
> Let's see.....
> The Bill & Melinda Gates ID2020 website has bee live for a number of years now....
> ...


 This Bill Gates has his grubby fingers in a lot of pies. Involved at government level in so many countries worldwide.

If it's not medicine, he's trying to get us all on his digital database. But don't worry he only wants us all on this data base to protect our privacy!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

invisiblekid said:


> The 'flu jab is pretty rough mate and the sides last a few days on that. All vaccines have a few sides due to the immune response. From what I've read and heard on the news, the sides are like a mega hangover for a 3-4 days. Have you heard something different?


 They interviewed a patient on cnn yesterday then spoke to some medical guy about it...it was a long list, the one that stood out was extreme lethargy which lasted days, fvck that..sounded alot worse than the flu jab...its put me right off tbh


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to bring a bit of balance, my entire team (23 people) had the flu jab in October. The ONLY reported side effect was a bit of minor localised swelling at the injection site that lasted 24 hours or so. No-one was poorly, had a fever or didn't come to work the next day.

My mate who works in a general hospital has already had a Covid-19 vaccine as part of a research group and reported exactly the same for himself and his colleagues who had it. Absolutely no-one was poorly.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I think the vaccine would be much better received if the media weren't shoving stories at us daily, trying to make out that we wont be able to leave the house without it.

This "pandemic" is 90% media scaremongering, 10% chest infection.

The BBC in particular have been nothing but frightening the public now for months, they should be hung.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:



headache


dizziness


drowsiness, fatigue and restless sleep


thirst and sweating


tingling or numbness in hands and feet


ringing in the ears


blurred vision and eye irritation


fluid retention and ankle swelling


mild allergic reaction


abdominal pain, nausea, vomiting, heartburn, diarrhoea and constipation


bladder irritation and pain, frequent urination.


Or this one:



Bad, unusual, or unpleasant (after) taste


bleeding gums


blemishes on the skin


breast pain


change in taste


cough


crying


depersonalization


diarrhea


discouragement


dizziness


dry mouth


dysphoria


enlarged breasts


euphoria


fear or nervousness


feeling sad or empty


gum pain or blisters


hoarseness


indigestion


irritability


itching skin


loss of appetite


loss of interest or pleasure


lower back or side pain


mouth ulcers


nausea


noisy breathing


painful or difficult urination


paranoia


passing of gas


pounding in the ears


quick to react or overreact emotionally


rapidly changing moods


redness and swelling of the gums


slow or fast heartbeat


stinging of the lips


stomach cramps, pain, fullness, or discomfort


swelling of the gums


swelling of the nose


tiredness


toothache


trouble concentrating


trouble sleeping


unusual tiredness or weakness


vomiting


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kazza61 said:


> Just to bring a bit of balance, my entire team (23 people) had the flu jab in October. The ONLY reported side effect was a bit of minor localised swelling at the injection site that lasted 24 hours or so. No-one was poorly, had a fever or didn't come to work the next day.
> 
> My mate who works in a general hospital has already had a Covid-19 vaccine as part of a research group and reported exactly the same for himself and his colleagues who had it. Absolutely no-one was poorly.


 What vaccine was that? The oxford one....this was the maderna vaccine thst is 100% effective..so stronger..the oxford one is weaker around 60% effective...maybe thats why the sides are diff?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 To combat a disease that most won't know they have , majority of the rest will have mild cold symptoms and has a survival rate for under 70s of 99.95% ?

No. Probably just drink a Lemsip.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF is noisy breathing!?!

Also lol at passing of gas


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Think most of the board are safe from the second one. But you might not guess it, the way some go on.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

mrwright said:


> WTF is noisy breathing!?!
> 
> Also lol at passing of gas


 Don't worry if I know @Kazza61 he'll be back in a minute to tell you those are just the side effects of a sausage.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Not far off @MickeyE - the first one is Ibuprofen and the second Testosterone Enanthate.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

mal said:


> What vaccine was that? The oxford one....this was the maderna vaccine thst is 100% effective..so stronger..the oxford one is weaker around 60% effective...maybe thats why the sides are diff?


 Actually now they've adjusted the dosing (smaller dose first followed by full dose later) that one is now up to 90% effective. The side effects are not related to how effective something is though.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

mrwright said:


> WTF is noisy breathing!?!


 It's when you can hear your mother-in-law literally taking each breath and you want to smother her with a pillow or put a plastic bag over hear head and seal with a zip tie. Something like that I'd imagine.


----------



## PERFECT (Nov 30, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Would anyone take a drug who's side effects were as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, most of you anti lockdown anti vaccine wouldn't be alive today if it wasn't for previous vaccines against diseases, you need to get out of your mums basement and turn off your computers. Tools the lot of you!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

PERFECT said:


> Yes, most of you anti lockdown anti vaccine wouldn't be alive today if it wasn't for previous vaccines against diseases, you need to get out of your mums basement and turn off your computers. Tools the lot of you!!


 Computers made by

Bill Gates

:huh:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

PERFECT said:


> Yes, most of you anti lockdown anti vaccine wouldn't be alive today if it wasn't for previous vaccines against diseases, you need to get out of your mums basement and turn off your computers. Tools the lot of you!!


 I'm not anti vacine but I'm pretty sure that's not true.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Bill gates is now controlling. Our sub contracted police surprise suprise is there anything he doesn't have control of.
> 
> No doubt the usual Stockholm Syndrome sufferers will be in to defend him.
> 
> View attachment 192807


 Bit behind the curve ....... he bought those in 2013 and sold them in 2014, or his foundation did.


----------



## PERFECT (Nov 30, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> I'm not anti vacine but I'm pretty sure that's not true.


 Pretty sure you don't know much.

Smallpox

diphtheria

Polio,

measles and rubella

Tetanus

FLU

HEP B

MUMPS

All gone/ reduced via vaccination, read a book mate


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

You don't have to be "anti vax" to be anti Bill Gates.

Slimey gunt. He's already been sued by the US government for unscrupulous business practices, found guilty of gross misconduct and exploiting vulnerable children by the Indian parliament . Had a peer review study highlight safety issues with his vaccines in Africa.

He's an insidious cancer worming his way into positions of great power and influence all over the globe.

Vaccines existed long before Bill Gates


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

PERFECT said:


> Pretty sure you don't know much.
> 
> Smallpox
> 
> ...


 We've got over bad pandemics before vaccines were ever invented though


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> You don't have to be "anti vax" to be anti Bill Gates.
> 
> Slimey gunt. He's already been sued by the US government for unscrupulous business practices, *found guilty of gross misconduct and exploiting vulnerable children by the Indian parliament . Had a peer review study highlight safety issues with his vaccines in Africa.*
> 
> ...


 Any evidence of this past he funded a trial in India that didn't get proper consent?

https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-gates-india/false-claim-bill-gates-faces-trial-in-india-for-testing-vaccines-on-children-idUSKBN22V27F

https://factcheck.thedispatch.com/p/did-bill-gates-test-unapproved-vaccines


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Jackoffblades said:


> We've got over bad pandemics before vaccines were ever invented though


 We got over them ....... but having half the population of Europe wiped out by the Black Death can't have been fun, nor 1/2 billion dieting of Spanish flu ....


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Any evidence of this past he funded a trial in India that didn't get proper consent?
> 
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-gates-india/false-claim-bill-gates-faces-trial-in-india-for-testing-vaccines-on-children-idUSKBN22V27F
> 
> https://factcheck.thedispatch.com/p/did-bill-gates-test-unapproved-vaccines


 I've posted it before can't be bothered to find the articles.

But I will assure you the Indian Parliament found his company PATH and their Indian partners guilty of gross misconduct relating to several issues.

Google is your friend.

I never said he faced trial. So you're "fact checking" a strawman there!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jackoffblades said:


> We've got over bad pandemics before vaccines were ever invented though


 Like the plague?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

@Denied and I posted up the peer reviewed study relating to Gates's oral polio vaccine in Africa. Which was only a week or so ago!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Like the plague?


 Yeh dude. This new cold  virus is just like the plague!

Lucky we have Boris and his buffoons on hand to save us this time!


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I've posted it before can't be bothered to find the articles.
> 
> But I will assure you the Indian Parliament found his company PATH and their Indian partners guilty of gross misconduct relating to several issues.
> 
> ...


 Short comings in practices is hardly them finding them guilty of gross misconduct and evidence for you claims in Africa?

*Probing deeper, a panel appointed by the Indian health ministry in 2010 uncovered a number of shortcomings and alleged ethical lapses in the vaccine trial. Its report in 2011 noted that the trial on several occasions failed to obtain proper informed consent of participants. It also revealed that trial managers did not set up a mechanism for reporting any adverse effects, and it criticized the lack of a control group and the trial's inclusion of girls from India's protected tribal communities without gaining individual consent. "The HPV trial was not handled well. The trial did not comply and meet the standards of good clinical practice," says Maharaj Kishan Bhan, an immunologist who led a large clinical trial on a rotavirus vaccine approved earlier this year in which PATH was also a partner.*


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> @Denied and I posted up the peer reviewed study relating to Gates's oral polio vaccine in Africa. Which was only a week or so ago!


 That was India, different continent and that wasn't an untested vaccine.

And as I pointed out, that still saved 1000s of cases of child paralysis.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

MickeyE said:


> I've posted it before can't be bothered to find the articles.
> 
> But I will assure you the Indian Parliament found his company PATH and their Indian partners guilty of gross misconduct relating to several issues.
> 
> ...


 The gates foundation still works with and funds vaccine work in India?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> Short comings in practices is hardly them finding them guilty of gross misconduct and evidence for you claims in Africa?
> 
> *Probing deeper, a panel appointed by the Indian health ministry in 2010 uncovered a number of shortcomings and alleged ethical lapses in the vaccine trial. Its report in 2011 noted that the trial on several occasions failed to obtain proper informed consent of participants. It also revealed that trial managers did not set up a mechanism for reporting any adverse effects, and it criticized the lack of a control group and the trial's inclusion of girls from India's protected tribal communities without gaining individual consent. "The HPV trial was not handled well. The trial did not comply and meet the standards of good clinical practice," says Maharaj Kishan Bhan, an immunologist who led a large clinical trial on a rotavirus vaccine approved earlier this year in which PATH was also a partner.*


 Describing the entire matter as "very intriguing and fishy," the committee said the choice of countries and population groups (India, Vietnam, Uganda and Peru); the monopolistic nature, at that point of time, of the product being pushed; the unlimited market potential and opportunities in the universal immunisation programmes of the respective countries "are all pointers to a well-planned scheme to commercially exploit a situation."

Had PATH been successful in getting the HPV vaccine included in the universal immunisation programme of the countries concerned, windfall profits would have been generated for the manufacturer(s) by way of automatic sale, the committee said. It asked the government to take up the matter with these countries through diplomatic channels.

*Flouting ethics*

*Drawing attention to gross violation of ethics during the conduct of trials,* the committee members said that in Andhra Pradesh out of 9,543 consent forms, 1,948 had thumb impressions, while hostel wardens signed 2,763 others. In Gujarat, out of 6,217 forms, 3,944 had thumb impressions. The data revealed that a very large number of parents/guardians were illiterate and could not even write in their local language, Telugu or Gujarati.

It was shocking to find from one of the reports that out of 100 consent forms for Andhra Pradesh, project signatures of witnesses were missing in 69 forms. In many forms there were no dates. One particular person had signed seven forms. In fact, the legality of the State government directing headmasters of all private/government/ashram/schools to sign the consent forms on behalf of parents/guardians was highly questionable. The absence of photographs of parents/guardians/wardens on consent forms and of signatures of investigators, the fact that signatures of parents/guardians did not match with their names; and the date of vaccination being much earlier than the date of signature of parents/guardian in the consent forms spoke of grave irregularities, the report said.

The committee said PATH should be made accountable and the government should take appropriate steps in the matter, including legal action against it for breach of laws of the land and possible violations of laws of the country of its origin.

*Describing this act of the PATH as a clear-cut violation of human rights and case of child abuse*, the Committee has recommended that the National Human Rights Commission and the National Commission for Protection of Children Rights take up this matter. The National Commission for Women should also take _suo motu_ cognisance of this case as all the poor and hapless subjects were female.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Denied said:


> That was India, different continent and that wasn't an untested vaccine.
> 
> And as I pointed out, that still saved 1000s of cases of child paralysis.


 Who said it was untested vaccine?

This is what I was saying to you before. Try actually reading what's being written before you go off attacking strawmen

What I said was there is a peer reviewed study that highlights safety issues in regards to Gates's oral polio vaccine in Africa

Vaccines existed before Gates. Gates is a very unscrupulous and power crazy individual. Anyone that trusts his intentions is an idiot IMO.

The world of vaccine development would be far better off without him


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

MrM said:


> The gates foundation still works with and funds vaccine work in India?


 "Money talks" especially in third world countries.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> Any evidence of this past he funded a trial in India that didn't get proper consent?
> 
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-factcheck-gates-india/false-claim-bill-gates-faces-trial-in-india-for-testing-vaccines-on-children-idUSKBN22V27F
> 
> https://factcheck.thedispatch.com/p/did-bill-gates-test-unapproved-vaccines


 Using Mainstream Fact Checkers haha!

https://www.rt.com/usa/492294-lead-stories-factcheck-facebook-cnn/

https://www.cfact.org/2020/07/16/fact-checking-the-fact-checkers/

https://www.conservativewoman.co.uk/fact-checkers-should-check-their-fact-checks/

https://www.acsh.org/news/2019/11/04/debunkers-debunked-who-fact-checks-fact-checkers-14378

Because the Internet isn't owned by these people and heavily Censored, and never use Google, Duckduckgo at the least is a little less Censored.

We can share links all day, how about we use our Common sence and our own Eyes and Ears to judge what is happening to our lives and by who.

I know most of you still think this will be over and is about a Virus, even though I think if you Genuinely believe that still you are officially Trauma Bonded.

This ends when we as the people end it, other wise expect this to get much worse.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MrM said:


> We got over them ....... but having half the population of Europe wiped out by the Black Death can't have been fun, nor 1/2 billion *dieting* of Spanish flu ....


 Bet they all looked fu**ing shredded tho brah


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

MrM said:


> We got over them ....... but having half the population of Europe wiped out by the Black Death can't have been fun, nor 1/2 billion dieting of Spanish flu ....


 Still. Not wrong though am I


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm alright, lockdown ended for us in April.

No social distancing since May.

Just thought I'd let you guys know, in case you were worried or whatever


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I'm alright, lockdown ended for us in April.
> 
> No social distancing since May.
> 
> Just thought I'd let you guys know, in case you were worried or whatever


 Glad to hear you're good bro, I ain't seen you around for a while, welcome back.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Went to casino earlier, first day it's been open again. Decided I fancied a pint on arrival, to be told I need to order a full meal to have a drink. I'd just eaten FFS! Wouldn't budge , government rules apparently. But when you do order you're allowed 3 drinks in the space of that hour!

Can't go drinking on an empty stomach I guess. Not with the virus lurking! 
Very trusting of Boris and co to allow us 3 drinks when we have a meal though. And we get "time off for good behaviour" at Xmas too!

None of this starting to resemble Orwell's 1984 in the slightest.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> None of this starting to resemble Orwell's 1984 in the slightest.


 Did they tie a cage to your head and put a hungry rat it whilst forcing you to listen to the Eurythmics?


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Did they tie a cage to your head and put a hungry rat it whilst forcing you to listen to the Eurythmics?


 Nah worse.... it was Culture Club !


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> Nah worse.... it was Culture Club !


 They really did want to hurt you.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

MickeyE said:


> Nah worse.... it was Culture Club !


 It's a miracle you got out.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

PERFECT said:


> Pretty sure you don't know much.
> 
> Smallpox
> 
> ...


 So without vaccines most the population we have today wouldn't be alive?


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

They can frigg right off.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

BUFFMAN said:


> They can frigg right off.
> 
> View attachment 192917


 They have given you many hints that things will NEVER return to normal and you just keep giving them your consent to abuse you.

Of course all the Restrictions and such will be in place, as well as Lockdowns, after you all get your Vaccine, you don't think they spent all that Money and effort on all the Social Distancing Signs, pros ect... Which where rolled out on mass very quickly, almost as though this was all planned but then I have smoked a Joint so might be the Paranoia.

This ends when we say no, sooner everyone swallow their pride and accepts that simple and only way out of all this we are foooked.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Glad to hear you're good bro, I ain't seen you around for a while, welcome back.


 Oh hey dude thanks.

How you been doing?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ya I think this particular illness has been sensationalized quite a bit. But you know people are willing to give up freedom in exchange for protection from an invisible enemy. And governments to like a good war, regardless of who or what the war is against.

I think common sense prevails here. Lockdown for high risk individuals would have made sense while the healthy or low risk portion of the population let themselves basically carry on as normal and catch it/get over it and build immunity to the strain. The. Release the oldies and the sick people.

The actual plan put in place by the uk govt was pretty retarded imo.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

BUFFMAN said:


> They can frigg right off.
> 
> View attachment 192917


 In April he said they did nothing to stop the spread of this virus now he says we'll be wearing them for years...

Coronavirus: 'We do not recommend face masks for general wearing' - BBC News

*"During the government's latest coronavirus briefing, the Deputy Chief Medical Officer addressed questions about whether people in the UK should be wearing face masks.*

*Professor Jonathan Van Tam said he does not believe healthy people wearing them would reduce the spread of the disease in the UK"*

And there's people still lapping this sh1t up!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Oh hey dude thanks.
> 
> How you been doing?


 I'm good as can be in this current s**t show mate, still been training while gyms was shut so keeping sane.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I'm good as can be in this current s**t show mate, still been training while gyms was shut so keeping sane.


 Yeah I became a pressup merchant 

Of course let it all go as well.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Destroying the World and our lives over a faulty PCR Test.

https://cormandrostenreview.com/report/


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> You as well, still think this is about a Virus?
> 
> *Do some of you just like to Troll me for a Laugh now haha. *
> 
> ...


 actually dude I don't I like your contributions, but the problem is your theories are just based on wild accusations, lack of hard or verifiable evidence , lack of a statistics etc

When pressed on this lack of evidence , people who subscribe to you view then casually dismiss it as a global coverup by "them" . If that is considered acceptable response then we have just opened the door to just about any crackpot theory.

Its a bit like saying "Does God exist?" We cannot definitively prove he doesn't exist. However the evidence is highly stacked for one side of argument so in the absence of a true answer , that's the only way people must form a conclusion on a scientific based approach


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

JohhnyC said:


> actually dude I don't I like your contributions, but the problem is your theories are just based on wild accusations, lack of hard or verifiable evidence , lack of a statistics etc
> 
> When pressed on this lack of evidence , people who subscribe to you view then casually dismiss it as a global coverup by "them" . If that is considered acceptable response then we have just opened the door to just about any crackpot theory.
> 
> Its a bit like saying "Does God exist?" We cannot definitively prove he doesn't exist. However the evidence is highly stacked for one side of argument so in the absence of a true answer , that's the only way people must form a conclusion on a scientific based approach


 I understand what you say but in today's World, full of Censorship, can you trust any Stats and Figures at all?

Also that's a few people who have said I only post Theories, I thought I post links with the majority of what I say but anyway, I think all it needs is Common sence, as anyone with an ounce of Common sence can see we are In big trouble.

Thats what I don't get with some on this Forum, they simply do not think anything bad is going on behind the Curtain and simply still trust and believe the World that is presented to them.

What's hilarious is people thinking tings are going back to normal lol, the old World was highly dysfunctional as it is anyway but I can assure there is never, ever going back to that.

"If I give some lf my rights and Freedoms up now I'll get them back later"

NOPE.


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 17, 2020)

BUFFMAN said:


> It's a miracle you got out.


 Well he's been in the closet for years!!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> I understand what you say but in today's World, full of Censorship, can you trust any Stats and Figures at all?
> 
> Also that's a few people who have said I only post Theories, I thought I post links with the majority of what I say but anyway, I think all it needs is Common sence, as anyone with an ounce of Common sence can see we are In big trouble.
> 
> ...


 I don't think people should be naive but they must look at all sides of an argument

So you mention "If I give some lf my rights and Freedoms up now I'll get them back later" . Yes this does happen , many times in fact and temporary power handed to the policy has been revoked when the event passes

War, Civil unrest, pandemics, natural disasters , terrorist threats and so on . During WW2 parliament was suspended and the country was run like a dictatorship.

Changes in policy can be fluid and don't mean its approach a dystopian society

Further we live in a very integrated and populated society more than any time in history. A common set of rules must be instilled on all its members to ensure society runs smoothly


----------



## adc53 (Dec 6, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I understand what you say but in today's World, full of Censorship, can you trust any Stats and Figures at all?
> 
> Also that's a few people who have said I only post Theories, I thought I post links with the majority of what I say but anyway, I think all it needs is Common sence, as anyone with an ounce of Common sence can see we are In big trouble.
> 
> ...


 I would not worry about things you cannot change and be grateful you live in England, the government here is not perfect but most people have a decent standard of life here and we are lucky we get financial support during this lockdown.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I see both sides on the coin living in communist china. Some policies do work well here (e.g. they mostly avoided the credit disaster of 2008) , whether some of these policies would work and would be acceptable in a western world is debatable Not waving the red flag of course but it does make you realise that things aren't so black and white all the time. (shade's of yellow ....  )


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

JohhnyC said:


> I see both sides on the coin living in communist china. Some policies do work well here (e.g. they mostly avoided the credit disaster of 2008) , whether some of these policies would work and would be acceptable in a western world is debatable Not waving the red flag of course but it does make you realise that things aren't so black and white all the time. (*shade's of yellow* ....  )


 You filthy racist dog.


----------



## Spieren (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

51 pages in and I would guess not one person's view has been altered an inch in the light of alternative view points.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Lancashiregent said:


> 51 pages in and I would guess not one person's view has been altered an inch in the light of alternative view points.


 This is what I find most fascinating about how this subject has been discussed on here - people have such strong views, and do everything they can to fight for whatever narrative they agree with, even if good points are made from the other side, it becomes an endless battle to prove they were right, instead of a balanced debate.

I'm the same with politics, I just find bits that I agree with from anywhere, rather than sticking blindly to left/right or whatever party I decide to support.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://www.bitchute.com/video/TlxWZHk5yhFM/

Medical Professionals speaking out against Covid Vaccine.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> https://www.bitchute.com/video/TlxWZHk5yhFM/
> 
> Medical Professionals speaking out against Covid Vaccine.


 This is what I mean dude. look at the people, they are every day doctors, nurses, dentists. The are not specialist in virology and importantly experts in the spread of pathogens throughout a population

Further, of course there will be people that disagree. That's how you achieve a balanced argument on a subject and how intellectual decisions are made . However the general consensus from the the medical profession that *specialise in this area* should be the optimal approach to take.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I'm back after having a bit of a break down In Cornwall, had a quick look through some posts and still see its the usual lot still defending the Narrative still thinking this is all about keeping us safe from a Virus, even some posters genuinely blaming people not wearing a Mask for the Prolonged Lockdowns!!!! I mean really?...... A Year In??

This is Genuinely amazing at this point that people are defending and justifying what these Psychopaths are doing.

Endless lockdowns - Conspiracy Theory.

Cashless Society - Conspiracy Theory.

Surveillance of Movement - Conspiracy Theory.

Travel Health Passports - Conspiracy Theory

Mandatory Vaccinations - Conspiracy Theory

Constant Vaccine Top Ups - Conspiracy Theory

Controlling The People With Fear - Conspiracy Theory

Free Speech Erosion - Conspiracy Theory

Big Tech Control of Narrative - Conspiracy Theory

Mainstream Media Unwilling to Question - Conspiracy Theory

NHS Services Reduced - Conspiracy Theory

Testing The Limits Of Compliance - Conspiracy Theory

Increased Cancer Deaths - Conspiracy Theory

Increased Deaths From Heart Disease, Strokes and Cardiac Arrest - Conspiracy Theory

Suicide Rates Rocketing - Conspiracy Theory

Heath Passports for Entry To Public Buildings - Conspiracy Theory

Testing Children Weekly - Conspiracy Theory

Reducing Personal Mobility - Conspiracy Theory

Billionaires Profiting From "Pandemic" - Conspiracy Theory

Enforced Green Agenda - Conspiracy Theory

Reliance Upon The State - Conspiracy Theory

Enforced Responsibility On Individuals To "Protect" Others Health - Conspiracy Theory

Children's Mental Health Crisis - Conspiracy Theory.

Only 0.1% die from covid

"0.1% is too high. Every life matters"

0.1% of people are dying from the Maxine

"People die. It happens"

"I've seen loads of posts of covid ilnesses and deaths on social media. All real"

But then...

"I've seen loads of posts of maxine illnesses and deaths on social media. All fake"

"Covid passports will never happen"

8 months later....

"Of course we need covid passports"

"Of course the police can be in groups. They are doing their job"

So can I be in a group when I'm doing my job?

"No. Dangerous"

They even have people believing masks protect OTHER PEOPLE, when all of history shows that not to be the case.

Everything predicted has come true. When we told them a year ago, they laughed. Now they have forgotten they laughed and see it as the right path.

They will say ANYTHING to protect their delusional reality they live in. Their cognitive dissonance will ignore all reality, logic, sense and truth so they can protect the illusion of a life they believe in.

As for any of you Morons who got the Jab, words fail me, you understand literally nothing will change In terms of there will be constant Lockdowns, none of the Rules or Restrictions change and you will have multiple Jabs Yearly, if you live that long after your experimental Gene Therapy Injection.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Well I'm back after having a bit of a break down


 To be honest we all saw it coming.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Boris will continue to lockdown until all the weak have died or ended up in mental institutions & only the brave believers remain


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> Boris will continue to lockdown until all the weak have died or ended up in mental institutions & only the brave believers remain


 3/4 of this forum users, if not more. :cool2:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Arrest [email protected] SmallCock

https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/19/matt-hancock-acted-unlawfully-over-covid-contract-details-judge-rules-14111628/


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 3/4 of this forum users, if not more. :cool2:


 I pray we never go to war again


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

All back to normal by Easter, and anyone who dares tell me different is a tin foil conspiratorial nut job.

Double mask it as well, why gamble with your own lives and those around you?

Its just the common sense thing to do.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Suicide Rates Rocketing - Conspiracy Theory


 No evidence for this. Maybe once the entire year has been evaluated but indications are it hasn't.

https://documents.manchester.ac.uk/display.aspx?DocID=51861


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

> Increased Cancer Deaths - Conspiracy Theory
> 
> Increased Deaths From Heart Disease, Strokes and Cardiac Arrest - Conspiracy Theory


 Have any UK statistics been published to support this?

US has published their 2020 cancer death stats and a significant drop was noted.


----------



## BigRick (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/02/17/investigation-nhs-data-shows-only-3000-people-have-died-of-covid-19/

Scamdemic.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/02/17/investigation-nhs-data-shows-only-3000-people-have-died-of-covid-19/
> 
> Scamdemic.


 The care home down the road from me has never had so many free beds, apparently it's ripped through there killing s**t loads of elderly. Also Seen loads of hearses in the last couple of months when out and about, so it's definitely killing loads of people.

The issue is it's just not killing young and/or healthy people, yet we're all still locked down and made to suffer for far longer than necessary.

That's what's causing so much anger and financial ruin. People have had enough of it now.

Open up the fvcking country and let the vulnerable isolate until they have the jab.

Simple as that.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> https://dailyexpose.co.uk/2021/02/17/investigation-nhs-data-shows-only-3000-people-have-died-of-covid-19/
> 
> Scamdemic.


 That article was written by a moron.

They are essentially claiming the only people who can legitimately die from Covid-19 are those who have no prior conditions! And that if they did have a prior condition, that must have been what killed them. And yet there they all are on a database of recorded Covid-19 deaths.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> That article was written by a moron.
> 
> They are essentially claiming the only people who can legitimately die from Covid-19 are those who have no prior conditions! And that if they did have a prior condition, that must have been what killed them. And yet there they all are on a database of recorded Covid-19 deaths.
> 
> View attachment 196753


 COVID-19 be like.....replacing the killer AAS


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> .
> 
> Open up the fvcking country and let the vulnerable isolate until they have the jab.
> 
> Simple as that.


 Is it that simple? That only works if you assume every vulnerable person in the country never comes into contact with someone who isn't vulnerable. Many live in families or are cared for by other people or live in care homes or are in hospital.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> Is it that simple? That only works if you assume every vulnerable person in the country never comes into contact with someone who isn't vulnerable. Many live in families or are cared for by other people or live in care homes or are in hospital.


 You implement rules, if the rules are broken fines are issued - just like any other rules we've faced since the first lockdown.

Do you want a designated police officer for every dozen households? How do you suggest rules are implemented? Martial law maybe?

You seem hell bent on full control, rather than looking at the bigger picture.

I'd love to know if your opinions would change if you had kids who were facing redundancy, or if you were self employed and unable to earn a proper living, rather than working for the NHS and getting paid to sit at home while the countries economy falls to pieces.

Why not take a logical approach, instead of backing the governments narrative because you're not directly affected.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Blanka said:


> You implement rules, if the rules are broken fines are issued - just like any other rules we've faced since the first lockdown.
> 
> Do you want a designated police officer for every dozen households? How do you suggest rules are implemented? Martial law maybe?
> 
> ...


 I was simply pointing out it's far more complicated than simply saying the vulnerable should be isolated.

To be clear, I have never voted Tory in my life and never will. My only interest is in safely getting to the other end of this. Many of the alternative views being put forward will simply see infections and deaths rising again and an NHS overwhelmed and then we are back where we started.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

Shut it all. Shut it all now and keep it shut.

Just to be on the safe side you know.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> Shut it all. Shut it all now and keep it shut.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side you know.


 If at the very beginning we had shut our borders - even to overseas UK citizens - we would have fared much better. But we didn't so now only route out is vaccine (aka syringe full of poison with tracking chip depending on your point of view) and controlling the virus until we reach a critical mass of vaccinated people. Once we have we can move on.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

PS. The minute this started I was saying the main thing that needed doing was was properly quarantining Wuhan. But no, the world brought home it's Wuhan residents. Meanwhile Wuhan did lock down hard after all the foreigners had gone and now hardly has any cases.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> PS. The minute this started I was saying the main thing that needed doing was was properly quarantining Wuhan. But no, the world brought home it's Wuhan residents. Meanwhile Wuhan did lock down hard after all the foreigners had gone and now hardly has any cases.


 Dat Wuhan immunity.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Well I'm back after having a bit of a break down In Cornwall, had a quick look through some posts and still see its the usual lot still defending the Narrative still thinking this is all about keeping us safe from a Virus, even some posters genuinely blaming people not wearing a Mask for the Prolonged Lockdowns!!!! I mean really?...... A Year In??
> 
> As for any of you Morons who got the Jab, words fail me"


 Hard to take you serious when you're the one with a breakdown. Maybe your own brain can't take your bullshit.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> No evidence for this. Maybe once the entire year has been evaluated but indications are it hasn't.
> 
> https://documents.manchester.ac.uk/display.aspx?DocID=51861


 The only country in the world who records suicide in real time (well monthly) is Japan.

Everywhere else it's annual and published with a delay of probably 6 months (no doubt longer this year).

Anyway, point is Japan (which has had a better time of it than us) is seeing huge increases in suicide. In October Female suicides were up 70% year on year.

Note Japan famously (or infamously) has one of the if not the highest suicide rate in the world. Which is to say, small random fluctuations can't effect the overall figures as much.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> The only country in the world who records suicide in real time (well monthly) is Japan.
> 
> Everywhere else it's annual and published with a delay of probably 6 months (no doubt longer this year).
> 
> ...


 Although male suicides have dropped 11 years in a row including last year. Very interesting.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

lewdylewd said:


> The only country in the world who records suicide in real time (well monthly) is Japan.
> 
> Everywhere else it's annual and published with a delay of probably 6 months (no doubt longer this year).
> 
> ...


 It's because they commit suicide in a cool way they do a @Seppuku71


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Although male suicides have dropped 11 years in a row including last year. Very interesting.


 Male and female suicide had been on a long downtrend after lots of government policy and schemes were put in place as it was such a big problem.

This year that long term steady trend has took a rapid reversal. If have to read about it again, but I thought male suicide had went up modestly while female suicide had went up drastically.

Its a bit early to draw conclusions but it has correlated tightly with job destruction. In Japan the jobs worst effected are mainly filled by women, in a similar way to they are usually filled by under 25yo's here.

I don't think you need to look that far into it though I think it is pretty intuitive that job losses, unemployment and financial worries have a huge negative effect on mental health and so presumably suicide. I don't think we need to wait on the figures, I can't see any other logical outcome.

If you lost your job and couldn't pay your bills your mental health will be badly affected. If you are so inclined this will in turn increase the likelihood of suicide.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> The only country in the world who records suicide in real time (well monthly) is Japan.
> 
> Everywhere else it's annual and published with a delay of probably 6 months (no doubt longer this year).
> 
> ...


 Did you read the Manchester University study I posted? It may not be quite so cut and dried. Certainly be a lot of interest in the figures when they are published though.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Did you read the Manchester University study I posted? It may not be quite so cut and dried. Certainly be a lot of interest in the figures when they are published though.


 I didn't notice you'd posted one?

Was it in this thread?


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

Jackoffblades said:


> It's because they commit suicide in a cool way they do a @Seppuku71


 Balls of steel those Japs, at least the samurai did....


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> No evidence for this. Maybe once the entire year has been evaluated but indications are it hasn't.
> 
> https://documents.manchester.ac.uk/display.aspx?DocID=51861


 PS mate sorry just noticed.

Ill have a look.

I realise when someone reads a well researched study and then just says they know better they sound like a bit of a t**t...

However as I said I think it's almost beyond doubt that financial woes>poor mental health>increased suicide. It's obviously a complex debate but I think those basics can be taken for granted.

I'll definitely have a read though and try see what their evidence is.

PPS the whole "peer reviewed" study thing being used as a sign of legitimacy is a sham. Authors/universities all write studies on similar subjects to their pals and all cite each other's studies in writing their own. Poor research and figures often get copied and cited so much that they become "fact".

Eg everyone knows a cheetah runs 70mph right? One poorly executed experiment 40 years ago and this became accepted fact, it has now been debunked though with some pretty simple work.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

lewdylewd said:


> Eg everyone knows a cheetah runs 70mph right? One poorly executed experiment 40 years ago and this became accepted fact, it has now been debunked though with some pretty simple work.


 




Got up to 61mph, 70mph doesn't seem that unrealistic for like a super strong cheetah


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 196787


 Why would you post that after previously saying it "has been proved Covid-19 doesn't exist"?

Actually, most of those headlines are true (even if the additional narrative added to it is somewhat skewed).


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Turns out the vaccine is performing very well indeed.

http://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-vaccine-rollout-linked-to-85-and-94-drop-in-coronavirus-hospital-admissions-in-scotland-study-shows-12225532

BBC News - Covid vaccines - 'spectacular' impact on serious illness

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-56153600


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Turns out the vaccine is performing very well indeed.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-vaccine-rollout-linked-to-85-and-94-drop-in-coronavirus-hospital-admissions-in-scotland-study-shows-12225532
> 
> ...


 The South African variant that they thought the vaccine might not do so well against is falling down aswell. Everything is coming up millhouse


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Turns out the vaccine is performing very well indeed.
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/covid-19-vaccine-rollout-linked-to-85-and-94-drop-in-coronavirus-hospital-admissions-in-scotland-study-shows-12225532
> 
> ...


 I sincerely hope they're right about how well the vaccine is performing. But new hospital admissions (which I'd guess is the main measure for "serious illness") seem to be dropping similarly across Europe and are at lower levels than the UK. Even though EU countries are way behind the UK in their vaccine program.

Could the decline in "serious illness" be linked to seasonal variance? This tends to be the time of year when flu/cold illnesses naturally rescind...


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MickeyE said:


> I sincerely hope they're right about how well the vaccine is performing. But new hospital admissions (which I'd guess is the main measure for "serious illness") seem to be dropping similarly across Europe and are at lower levels than the UK. Even though EU countries are way behind the UK in their vaccine program.
> 
> Could the decline in "serious illness" be linked to seasonal variance? This tends to be the time of year when flu/cold illnesses naturally rescind...


 Possibly, but I take some reassurance that out of the 8,000 who were hospitalised during the study period, only 54 were people who had been vaccinated 4 or more weeks previously. That seems quite significant to me.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> Possibly, but I take some reassurance that out of the 8,000 who were hospitalised during the study period, only 54 were people who had been vaccinated 4 or more weeks previously. That seems quite significant to me.


 Sounds good. But since the roll out of the Pfizer vaccine wasn't till the 8th December, all hospitalisations between then and the 5th Jan could not have included anyone that had been vaccinated 4 weeks previously. And the Oxford one wasn't rolled out till 4th Jan, so no one vaccinated 4 weeks with that could have been hospitalised before 1st Feb.

So without more details and a breakdown of dates when the 8,000 were hospitalised since the 8th December, it's pretty limited what can realistically be drawn from that information.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Possibly, but I take some reassurance that out of the 8,000 who were hospitalised during the study period, only 54 were people who had been vaccinated 4 or more weeks previously. That seems quite significant to me.


 Wasn't it a reduction in the chance of attending hospital if you caught covid, not 90% less people attending hospital so case rate is irrelevant?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally know of 4 Families who were outraged at Covid being put on a loved ones Death Certificate, also know hundreds effected badly from Restrictions and Lockdowns Physically, Mentally and Financially.

Still yet to know of anyone who has suffered in the slightest from this Alleged Pandemic that you wouldn't know existed if you turned off the TV and absolute freaks weren't covering their Airways walking outside in fresh air or walking in the road to avoid passing people LMAO!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9305405/Grieving-relatives-demand-inquiry-loved-ones-wrongly-certified-virus-victims.html


----------



## BigRick (Feb 19, 2021)

wylde99 said:


> I personally know of 4 Families who were outraged at Covid being put on a loved ones Death Certificate, also know hundreds effected badly from Restrictions and Lockdowns Physically, Mentally and Financially.
> 
> Still yet to know of anyone who has suffered in the slightest from this Alleged Pandemic that you wouldn't know existed if you turned off the TV and absolute freaks weren't covering their Airways walking outside in fresh air or walking in the road to avoid passing people LMAO!!!
> 
> ...


 Yeah we know mate...wowwee


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BigRick said:


> Yeah we know mate...wowwee


 Quite concerning he personally knows 4 people " cough bullshit cough"

sounds like someone people are super unlucky to be hanging around! :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 196977


 Seeing as we are happy posting banner headlines from the Mail how do you like this one Wylde??


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/Holavista/status/1365676127600205826


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

The queues are forming outside our local B & M budget store & the local parks are rammed, not sure we will meet these lockdown targets.


----------



## Sentenced (Feb 3, 2021)

Lancashiregent said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/Holavista/status/1365676127600205826


 So Dr Fauci, one of the biggest global authorities on disease and viral infections, tells America that life will not return to normal after the country is vaccinated...

...and people believe that the UK will drop ALL Covid-related restrictions by June 21st? :lol:

This is just the beginning. After nearly a full year of being fed absolute horse s**t, the lingering naivety of the gullible public concerns me.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sentenced said:


> So Dr Fauci, one of the biggest global authorities on disease and viral infections, tells America that life will not return to normal after the country is vaccinated...


 That's not actually what he says.

At 22 seconds he is saying that whilst an individual may be vaccinated, what matters is the number of vaccinated people relative to the number who aren't.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Brazil variant now a cause for concern.


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

OptimumPT said:


> Brazil variant now a cause for concern.


 Just typical isn't it... :lol:

Isn't travel to and from Brazil banned to help keep that variant of Covid out of the UK?, Typical UK law enforcement, not strict enough!.

The people that have tested positive have been traced back to a flight from the 10th of February, on the BBC report they said "Those returning to the UK should have immediately quarantined at home for 10 days".

They are so out of touch with reality it's unreal, do they think anyone actually does that.

Soft touch country.


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

sohamboy20 said:


> Just typical isn't it... :lol:
> 
> Isn't travel to and from Brazil banned to help keep that variant of Covid out of the UK?, Typical UK law enforcement, not strict enough!.
> 
> ...


 They actually banned us because of our variant.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I read that 2 people in the same household in Gloucestershire as the 2 with the variant have also tested positive for Covid but clarification is required to see if it's the same strain. They have had 18 days since returning to the U.K. to spread that around so can see this spiralling.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

OptimumPT said:


> I read that 2 people in the same household in Gloucestershire as the 2 with the variant have also tested positive for Covid but clarification is required to see if it's the same strain. They have had 18 days since returning to the U.K. to spread that around so can see this spiralling.


 A new varient LMAO!

You're actually believing all of this aren't you... Still lol.


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

OptimumPT said:


> I read that 2 people in the same household in Gloucestershire as the 2 with the variant have also tested positive for Covid but clarification is required to see if it's the same strain. They have had 18 days since returning to the U.K. to spread that around so can see this spiralling.


 A couple weeks ago they were worried about the South African variant after quite a few people had tested positive for it, and they started surge testing but that's all gone quiet since.

This Brazil variant won't amount to much, there's only a handful of people that are known to have it, it'll fizzle out like the South African variant, they will probably say the same thing that "It won't become a dominant strain".


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> A new varient LMAO!
> 
> You're actually believing all of this aren't you... Still lol.


 When's Tom hanks getting arrested?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> When's Tom hanks getting arrested?


 How would I know?

When are the Ghislaine Maxwell confession tapes being released?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> A new varient LMAO!
> 
> You're actually believing all of this aren't you... Still lol.


 Why would Covid not mutate like other viruses?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> A new varient LMAO!
> 
> You're actually believing all of this aren't you... Still lol.


 Are you disagreeing that a virus can develop new strains ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> How would I know?
> 
> When are the Ghislaine Maxwell confession tapes being released?


 You're the one with all the info. You told us Branson and Clinton were going to be arrested too - surely you have insider information don't you?? Surely it wasn't just a wylde accusation based on no facts whatsoever was it??


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> A new varient LMAO!
> 
> You're actually believing all of this aren't you... Still lol.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

These Comments ^^^^ haha.

2 Idiots defending the laughable Official Narrative and the other 2 who just will not admit they have been duped and s just own it but are instead distracting from the point taking about Paedophile Elites lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> View attachment 197043



View attachment 197047


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> These Comments ^^^^ haha.
> 
> 2 Idiots defending the laughable Official Narrative and the other 2 who just will not admit they have been duped and s just own it but are instead distracting from the point taking about Paedophile Elites lol


 Talking about them because you told us so many times they were going to be arrested. They haven't been.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

wylde99 said:


> These Comments ^^^^ haha.
> 
> 2 Idiots defending the laughable Official Narrative and the other 2 who just will not admit they have been duped and s just own it but are instead distracting from the point taking about Paedophile Elites lol


 What exactly have they sequenced then? You post a lot, usually news articles that are a bit spurious, but you never answer any detailed questions. Bit odd....


----------



## sohamboy20 (Nov 26, 2018)

wylde99 said:


> These Comments ^^^^ haha.
> 
> 2 Idiots defending the laughable Official Narrative and the other 2 who just will not admit they have been duped and s just own it but are instead distracting from the point taking about Paedophile Elites lol


 Seeing as your one of these conspiracy theorist chaps, do you believe America really put a man on the moon?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Do you mean did they put a paedo on the moon?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.

Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 Thoughts are with you


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 That's terribly sad. Sorry mate. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 That's terrible news mate, very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmgs said:


> Reported - false accusations and totally unfounded.


 Lol!! Oh no!

The day everyone that everyone will have to take a damn good look at themselves will come! And I am proud to say that not once have I complied, my conscience is clear, there's no blood on my hands!


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

wylde99 said:


> Lol!! Oh no!
> 
> The day everyone that everyone will have to take a damn good look at themselves will come! And I am proud to say that not once have I complied, my conscience is clear, there's no blood on my hands!
> 
> View attachment 197111


 Pretty insensitive post at present


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> ,there's no blood on my hands!


 Thanks for clarifying it wasn't you who killed 123,000 people.


----------



## PsychedUp (Sep 20, 2018)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 Sorry to hear that mate, thoughts are with you.

Me, the missus and her daughter all have it at the moment. We reckon we caught it off the small one who we think got it off her father.

The small one doesn't seem sick at all and I just have some mild lethargy. The missus got it the worst of us - headaches, fever, loss of smell and taste and a nasty cough. She's been on the mend since yesterday though.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Lol!! Oh no!
> 
> The day everyone that everyone will have to take a damn good look at themselves will come! And I am proud to say that not once have I complied, my conscience is clear, there's no blood on my hands!
> 
> View attachment 197111


 MSM - selective narrative there, you just can't help it can you?


----------



## skiersteve (Jan 2, 2010)

I seem to be the minority but I've had too work through this whole thing and only know one person who had it which was my brother, he said he lost all taste but aside from that felt absolutely fine and just enjoyed the 10 days off work lol, such a huge range in how it reacts in people, praying lockdown doesn't get extended, every day feels like work home work home work home...going crazy


----------



## iron2000 (Aug 10, 2019)

They are keeping gyms and other places open here without giving a f**k. My country is the first in the EU list of infected per 100k people as a result but at least I can train. My life isn't affected.


----------



## Blanka (Oct 5, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 sorry to hear that bro.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

skiersteve said:


> I seem to be the minority but I've had too work through this whole thing and only know one person who had it which was my brother, he said he lost all taste but aside from that felt absolutely fine and just enjoyed the 10 days off work lol, such a huge range in how it reacts in people, praying lockdown doesn't get extended, every day feels like work home work home work home...going crazy


 That's how I feel work, home repeat it's really doing my head in


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

skiersteve said:


> I seem to be the minority but I've had too work through this whole thing and only know one person who had it which was my brother, he said he lost all taste but aside from that felt absolutely fine and just enjoyed the 10 days off work lol, such a huge range in how it reacts in people, praying lockdown doesn't get extended, every day feels like work home work home work home...going crazy


 Without any pre existing medical issues I think you've got to be seriously unlucky to get properly ill off it. Any lung related illness and you're in big trouble.

At the moment you do feel like you're just sat in a queue waiting for your life to finish because you've got absolutely f**k all to look forward to. It's no way to live.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Really appreciate all the comments. Thanks a lot. :wub: He was definitely not the kind of person I'd expect to have died during all this. Not that I go around rating people's chances of death in the short term but it's still pretty hard to believe it's happened.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

MrBrightside said:


> Really appreciate all the comments. Thanks a lot. :wub: He was definitely not the kind of person I'd expect to have died during all this. Not that I go around rating people's chances of death in the short term but it's still pretty hard to believe it's happened.


 You're not on your own are you Sir? Try and keep busy mate (I know that's hard at the moment) you got some family in your bubble you can be with?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Reported - false accusations and totally unfounded.


 Good point. Just going to start reporting his nonsense. Get him off here.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

todai said:


> Good point. Just going to start reporting his nonsense. Get him off here.


 Here comes the Cancel Culture Brigade


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Here comes the Cancel Culture Brigade


 No mate. Happy to express and debate opinions but that bloke just posts nonsense that's filling up the forum with shite. Like he disagrees with his own posts between posts within the hour.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

todai said:


> No mate. Happy to express and debate opinions but that bloke just posts nonsense that's filling up the forum with shite. Like he disagrees with his own posts between posts within the hour.


 Fair point but we need a wide array of opinions&#8230;that's what keeps the forum interesting.

He has put stuff up that has led to some really good debates that were back by factual stats & data.

Sometimes it can seem quite sensationalist but it sparks good debate.

So lets not adopt a 'mob mentality' as that solves nothing other than silence free speech.

Let him have his say and if you don't agree&#8230;then you don't agree.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Fair point but we need a wide array of opinions&#8230;that's what keeps the forum interesting.
> 
> He has put stuff up that has led to some really good debates that were back by factual stats & data.
> 
> ...


 He doesn't have his say, he just pastes some s**t his weed smoking mates sent him.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

That's you just putting your spin on it because you don't agree with his approach or opinion's

Whether he or his mates smoke weed or not is no business of yours.

Same as your lifestyle is none of his business either.

I just don't get why your so offended by it all.

You maybe need some weed :whistling:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Scotsman1010 said:


> Fair point but we need a wide array of opinions&#8230;that's what keeps the forum interesting.
> 
> He has put stuff up that has led to some really good debates that were back by factual stats & data.
> 
> ...


 An array of contradicting points from one person doesn't make any discussion worthwhile! Except to someone with multiple personalities.

we've got someone above who's lost a family member and that clown will be along to say it's fake or weak people get it etc etc. His conspiracy theories are relentless and degrading the forum. Imagine being an outside user and coming on to see a copy pasted nonsense from Facebook were everyone who makes more money than him is a satanic pedophile lizard person. Get real


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> Good point. Just going to start reporting his nonsense. Get him off here.


 LOOOL Whaaaaat!?

Pure abuse for almost a Year and you're going to report ME??

Not surprised though, majority on here have well and truely bottled it with their heads in the sand staying in complete denial despite it being more then a bit obvious we are being Lied too on a scale we can't even comprehend.

Furlong has been extended until September, that and now them hyping some new varient id be surprised if we come out of Lockdown and if we do it will be for Weeks if that.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/budget/budget-news-live-2021-sunak-brexit-b1811413.html


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> An array of contradicting points from one person doesn't make any discussion worthwhile! Except to someone with multiple personalities.
> 
> we've got someone above who's lost a family member and that clown will be along to say it's fake or weak people get it etc etc. His conspiracy theories are relentless and degrading the forum. Imagine being an outside user and coming on to see a copy pasted nonsense from Facebook were everyone who makes more money than him is a satanic pedophile lizard person. Get real


 I've lost Family members you t1t, as have Millions to these Lockdowns and Restrictions.

You're loosing the plot well and truely, if you're going to cherry pick what parts you're going to try and emotionally Blackmail me over at least remain Impartial.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Can someone who believes what the government says tell me why they're extending furlough to September I think i read?

I need some comforting as the skeptic in me just saw that and assumed lockdown will be extended in that case :lol:


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Towel said:


> Can someone who believes what the government says tell me why they're extending furlough to September I think i read?
> 
> I need some comforting as the skeptic in me just saw that and assumed lockdown will be extended in that case :lol:


 FML! It just keeps coming, more and more In your face Signs you are being Shafted by these people yet they refuse to accept it, instead turning nasty and angry because at the messengers because it makes them question themselfs.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Towel said:


> Can someone who believes what the government says tell me why they're extending furlough to September I think i read?
> 
> I need some comforting as the skeptic in me just saw that and assumed lockdown will be extended in that case :lol:


 Yes mate, because when everyone is vaccinated and businesses resume profit / affordability / custom all doesn't return to businesses overnight. But thats too obvious so we will say "It'S a CoNsPiRaCy"



wylde99 said:


> I've lost Family members you t1t, as have Millions to these Lockdowns and Restrictions.
> 
> You're loosing the plot well and truely, if you're going to cherry pick what parts you're going to try and emotionally Blackmail me over at least remain Impartial.


 I'm sure you have, coincidently there's a whole list of people you personally know when it comes to proving your point. But lets focus on that point, how can you loose someone to something you say doesn't exist?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> Yes mate, because when everyone is vaccinated and businesses resume profit / affordability / custom all doesn't return to businesses overnight. But thats too obvious so we will say "It'S a CoNsPiRaCy"
> 
> I'm sure you have, coincidently there's a whole list of people you personally know when it comes to proving your point. But lets focus on that point, how can you loose someone to something you say doesn't exist?


 I've never said a Virus doesn't exsist, I said there Is no proof Covid19 Exists and when people say they "Have it" only after a Positie Test from a unreliable Inept PCR Test, also many seem to be dropping dead after having the Vaccine and now they coincidently say there's a new Varient.

Anyway its Completley distracting from the point, we Psychopaths Paedophiles running our World who don't give a sh1t about us, so even if it's an accidental and real Virus, it's been used to bring In an Agenda, there is never going to be "Going back to Normal" I've said this for 12 Months now and had nothing but abuse for it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> I've never said a Virus doesn't exsist, I said there Is no proof Covid19 Exists and when people say they "Have it" only after a Positie Test from a unreliable Inept PCR Test, also many seem to be dropping dead after having the Vaccine and now they coincidently say there's a new Varient.
> 
> Anyway its Completley distracting from the point, we Psychopaths Paedophiles running our World who don't give a sh1t about us, so even if it's an accidental and real Virus, it's been used to bring In an Agenda, there is never going to be "Going back to Normal" I've said this for 12 Months now and had nothing but abuse for it.


 So let me get this right, you personally know of ( refer to earlier in your statement) people who have died of this disease, and yet you say there is no proof covid exists? interesting!
it would take me 5 minutes to find an admission in the abomination of nonsense you post that covid doesnt exist I suspect and "distracting from the point" it is not stop trying to dodge.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> So let me get this right, you personally know of ( refer to earlier in your statement) people who have died of this disease, and yet you say there is no proof covid exists? interesting!
> it would take me 5 minutes to find an admission in the abomination of nonsense you post that covid doesnt exist I suspect and "distracting from the point" it is not stop trying to dodge.


 I haven't said I Lost Family to the Disease, I just said I'd lost Family.

If I post such nonsense, just disagree in your own mind and move on?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> I haven't said I Lost Family to the Disease, I just said I'd lost Family.
> 
> If I post such nonsense, just disagree in your own mind and move on?


 Lol ok for clarity, Covid 19... does it exist or not?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> LOOOL Whaaaaat!?...
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/budget/budget-news-live-2021-sunak-brexit-b1811413.html


 FML - can you pick a side of the fence and stay there; you're referencing MSM (again) after already dissing it as run by paedos/lizards/Uncle Ben etc.

You nugget.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> FML! It just keeps coming, more and more In your face Signs you are being Shafted by these people yet *they refuse to accept it, instead turning nasty and angry *because at the messengers because it makes them question themselfs.


 No one likes to admit they've been had and look stupid.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Towel said:


> Can someone who believes what the government says tell me why they're extending furlough to September I think i read?
> 
> I need some comforting as the skeptic in me just saw that and assumed lockdown will be extended in that case :lol:


 Well when they extended it to march and people said that must mean lockdown is gonna go till march and people laughed, look what happened.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

MrBrightside said:


> Well when they extended it to march and people said that must mean lockdown is gonna go till march and people laughed, look what happened.


 That's what worries me

I've never followed the rules but with everything closed there's only so much gardening I can do, starting to loose the plot :lol:

How can they even warrant it lasting till June let alone past June? Cases are well low and deaths are even lower, apparently they'll be lower than a usual year by Easter

Ive had the virus so I know it's real but definitely more to this, the government have never give a s**t about our health, as proved by closing gyms and keeping mcds open, so can't see how they're destroying the economy all apparently to keep us safe.

Time to buy a gym/bar in Bali it would seem :lol:


----------



## LilDickie (Mar 1, 2021)

Honestly guys just get on with your lives and stop this nonsense because it's not doing anyone any favours.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

LilDickie said:


> Honestly guys just get on with your lives and stop this nonsense because it's not doing anyone any favours.


 Pretty sure everyone would if anything was open mate but cheers for the advice.


----------



## Scotsman1010 (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone for a 'Freedom Bracelet'


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Germany has now approved Oxford/Astra vaccine for over 65's. Was only a matter of time given the European Medicines Agency had already approved it for all ages.


----------



## LilDickie (Mar 1, 2021)

Towel said:


> Pretty sure everyone would if anything was open mate but cheers for the advice.


 Why do things need to be open to live a decent life? We have a roof over our heads, it's easy to get gym kit, food on the table...but greed is always a problem.

Just be thankful you wasn't born in Yemen getting blown up by the bombs we sold the Saudi Arabians.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

In the whole of Cornwall UK, an FOI request has shown only ONE person has died from Covid 19 from Jan 2020 to November 24th 2020

Mask up and stay home folks.

Debunking welcome.


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

LilDickie said:


> Why do things need to be open to live a decent life? We have a roof over our heads, it's easy to get gym kit, food on the table...but greed is always a problem.
> 
> Just be thankful you wasn't born in Yemen getting blown up by the bombs we sold the Saudi Arabians.


 It's easy to get gym kit? What?


----------



## adc53 (Dec 6, 2020)

Just enjoy the peaceful life until we are all slaves to the devil-worshipping pedo Illuminati scum bags, they have even tried to stop me weight-training of late.


----------



## adc53 (Dec 6, 2020)

wylde99 said:


> I haven't said I Lost Family to the Disease, I just said I'd lost Family.
> 
> If I post such nonsense, just disagree in your own mind and move on?


 The world is gradually becoming aware of the devil-worshipping scumbags in positions of power, only a matter of time until they all thrown in jail and abused for the rest of history.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lancashiregent said:


> In the whole of Cornwall UK, an FOI request has shown only ONE person has died from Covid 19 from Jan 2020 to November 24th 2020
> 
> Mask up and stay home folks.
> 
> ...


 The question was how many died of it but had no existing conditions. So how many died who did have an existing condition? Doesn't mean the existing condition killed them. I have extremely mild asthma for which I use an inhaler. I train 5 times a week, do cardio most days, walk the dog and work part time. And yet if died of it, I would be classed as someone who had a pre-existing condition.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

adc53 said:


> The world is gradually becoming aware of the devil-worshipping scumbags in positions of power, only a matter of time until they all thrown in jail and abused for the rest of history.


 That you Wylde??


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

MrBrightside said:


> My dad died from it on Saturday. He did have emphysema but I've never seen him ill ever. Caught covid, died 2 weeks later. 67 years old.
> 
> Seemed to be recovering on Thursday as well.


 Sorry to hear this mate. Thoughts with you and your family.


----------



## adc53 (Dec 6, 2020)

Kazza61 said:


> That you Wylde??


 Nope, I'm another believer in (some) conspiracy theories. MK Ultra was just the beginning of illegal experimentation in people's brains, now mental health is full of rat subjects for sadistic scientists to torture all day. Organized gangstalking by criminals on whistleblowers and activists is another massive issue currently.


----------



## adc53 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm in a mental health rehab with virtually all the residents here claiming they have 'devils' in their brains - which are actually sadistic scientists using torture research on human subjects.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

A recent study has found that the COVID-19 pandemic has played a role in Canadians' use of drugs and alcohol, with boredom and stress driving a boost in consumption for some adults.

The survey found that 46 per cent of Canadians polled reported changes in how frequently they use cannabis or drink alcohol.

"Some may have had more free time to consume alcohol and non-medical cannabis, while others may have increased their consumption in an effort to relieve boredom or fight loneliness," the agency said.

Do you think more options need to be made available to Canadians to help them deal with boredom and stress?

Read more: https://trib.al/Kam7Ffo


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

There are countries out there using the Chinese made vaccine. Poor fvckers. We're lucky here.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> There are countries out there using the Chinese made vaccine. Poor fvckers. We're lucky here.


 Problem with the Chinese vaccine is you'd want another one an hour later


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Covid Spike predicted in Scotland in a few weeks me thinks


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

monkeybiker said:


> Problem with the Chinese vaccine is you'd want another one an hour later


 That's absolutely superb! Hats off!


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

OptimumPT said:


> Covid Spike predicted in Scotland in a few weeks me thinks
> 
> View attachment 197265


 You have to laugh at this at just how many dumb people there are in that picture


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> I blame Boris Johnson for the Mental Health of Young Men the fu**ing Pedo Mug.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54616688
> 
> https://www.theargus.co.uk/news/19142225.search-continues-missing-portslade-man-tom-jennings/


 False, unsubstantiated allegations

Reported


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> View attachment 197249


 What a premium bell-end the guy who wrote that is.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

adc53 said:


> Nope, I'm another believer in (some) conspiracy theories. MK Ultra was just the beginning of illegal experimentation in people's brains, now mental health is full of rat subjects for sadistic scientists to torture all day. Organized gangstalking by criminals on whistleblowers and activists is another massive issue currently.


 100% it's a wylde friend if not wydle himself


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

todai said:


> 100% it's a wylde friend if not wydle himself


 Here's being sarcastic I think


----------



## lancs_lad (May 16, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> The question was how many died of it but had no existing conditions. So how many died who did have an existing condition? Doesn't mean the existing condition killed them. I have extremely mild asthma for which I use an inhaler. I train 5 times a week, do cardio most days, walk the dog and work part time. And yet if died of it, I would be classed as someone who had a pre-existing condition.


 Is a high BMI classed as per existing condition?

If it is, all of us on here should have it on here surely? Bodybuilding/strength forum.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

todai said:


> Lol ok for clarity, Covid 19... does it exist or not?


 @wylde99 since you ignored me but then copy pasted someone else's post.

Answer my question


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

todai said:


> @wylde99 since you ignored me but then copy pasted someone else's post.
> 
> Answer my question


 Coronoviruses Exsist yes, Covid-19 Is a made up name for Coronovirus, if it was real and existed there would not only be concrete proof but Virus Isolates to produce a real, 100% Accurate Test, Instead CDC used RNA Molecules from people who had never been Scientifically diagnosed with anything Instead!

Anyway even if Virus Is real, doesn't change the fact wr have Criminals running our lives who don't give a sh1t about us, which is and always has been the issue.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> wr have Criminals running our lives who don't give a sh1t about us


 Do you need babysitting?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Coronoviruses Exsist yes, Covid-19 Is a made up name for Coronovirus, if it was real and* existed there would not only be concrete proof but Virus Isolates* to produce a real, 100% Accurate Test, Instead CDC used RNA Molecules from people who had never been Scientifically diagnosed with anything Instead!
> 
> Anyway even if Virus Is real, doesn't change the fact wr have Criminals running our lives who don't give a sh1t about us, which is and always has been the issue.


 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7272567/


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Denied said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7272567/


 Has NOT met Koch Postulate and why can't it produce an accurate Test, not a up to 93% Unreliable one?

Please don't start Fact Checking me like you do we are well past that point now, more then obvious this isn't about a Virus, Criminal Banking Cartels and Satanic Paedos are running our Planet and want us sick and/or Dead and we need to take it all back, end of.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Has NOT met Koch Postulate and why can't it produce an accurate Test, not a up to 93% Unreliable one?
> 
> Please don't start Fact Checking me like you do we are well past that point now, more then obvious this isn't about a Virus, Criminal Banking Cartels and Satanic Paedos are running our Planet and want us sick and/or Dead and wr need to take it all back, end of.


 We're not passed that point because you're still posting made up crap. Have a quick read of the below fact checker link and try and understand what you're talking about.

https://fullfact.org/health/Covid-isolated-virus/

Obviously we all know because the fact's don't fit your narrative, you'll invent some other conspiracy to cover the tracks.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Coronoviruses Exsist yes, Covid-19 Is a made up name for Coronovirus, if it was real and existed there would not only be concrete proof but Virus Isolates to produce a real, 100% Accurate Test, Instead CDC used RNA Molecules from people who had never been Scientifically diagnosed with anything Instead!
> 
> Anyway even if Virus Is real, doesn't change the fact wr have Criminals running our lives who don't give a sh1t about us, which is and always has been the issue.


 Be clearer in your speech. So a 'coronavirus' came last year around January time. you accept that yes? you just disagree its called covid-19? or are you saying its always been about? just trying to be very clear here


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Has NOT met Koch Postulate and why can't it produce an accurate Test, not a up to 93% Unreliable one?
> 
> Please don't start Fact Checking me like you do we are well past that point now, more then obvious this isn't about a Virus, Criminal Banking Cartels and Satanic Paedos are running our Planet and want us sick and/or Dead and we need to take it all back, end of.


 if we are dead how they going to make money out of us? thats counter productive to a business mate. Can't procreate for the peados, can't pick up drug addiction for the cartels and can't become ritual pieces for the satanists :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Has NOT met Koch Postulate


 I know someone who has passed the Cock Postulate test - 100%.

Not only does it exist, it has been isolated and part of its genetic makeup has been used in vaccines (aka "deadly poison"). The new variants are identified by further isolation and genome sequenced. Simply saying some words you don't fully understand doesn't make it not exist.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Has NOT met Koch Postulate
> 
> Please don't start Fact Checking me


 I'm not surprised you don't want anyone fact checking. If they (or even you) did they would see Koch developed his postulate in the 1800's for illness causing BACTERIA! It has absolutely no relevance for viruses.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> this isn't about a Virus, Criminal Banking Cartels and Satanic Paedos are running our Planet and want us sick and/or Dead and we need to take it all back, end of.


 Which movie is this? :cool2:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

OptimumPT said:


> Covid Spike predicted in Scotland in a few weeks me thinks
> 
> View attachment 197265


 Thick fcuking [email protected] Same as the cricket as well.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

PSevens2017 said:


> Thick fcuking [email protected] Same as the cricket as well.


 Well I would say decent people who dont believe all bullsh1t said in tv but whatever I dont wanna argue about coz it would lead to nowhere.... I work in hospital and its been quite empty last few months and first few months from march last year when it started I worked different hospital which was dedicated for covid patients back then and guess what... we had less death than before plandemic


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Furloughed untill the end of September now and I'm still hearing the bleaters dribble out 'it'll all be over soon'

Get the f**k outa here jokers! Your regurgitated blathering's are embarrassing. Your lack of knowledge, after a year of this s**t show, is absolutely shameful. Your blind belief in authority and mainstream media is lethal. Your belief in asymptomatic transmission is childlike. Your belief in the contorted death and case figures is seriously misguided. Your wholehearted belief in everything your paedophile masters tell you is completely unfathomable. Find your backbones and brains and start thinking for yourselves. Use the powers of discernment that you've been granted and put them to good use, ffs! As long as everyone is distracted and satiated by bread and circuses, no body cares! It beggars belief, it really does. Will they care when their children's physical and mental health has been seriously effected by the mask wearing, hand sanitizing, anti social distancing, constant fear porn and death jab? Will they care when they find their Son or Daughter hanging from the bannister after not being able to take anymore? Will they care when their Mother or Father has to die completely alone after not being allowed visitors for the past year? Where is the point when they say 'right, I've had enough now' because I really don't think it's coming. We're lacking the basic principle of care, always have done and always will do. No one cares enough and that's the sad truth. They don't even care enough to LOOK for the truth, let alone stand up and fight for it. Absolute ****in cowards!!!

JaimeElizabeth Kirton


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@wylde99 What happens if you take the vaccine? Does it kill you? Does it make you ill? What does it do?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Furloughed untill the end of September now and I'm still hearing the bleaters dribble out 'it'll all be over soon'
> 
> Get the f**k outa here jokers! Your regurgitated blathering's are embarrassing. Your lack of knowledge, after a year of this s**t show, is absolutely shameful. Your blind belief in authority and mainstream media is lethal. Your belief in asymptomatic transmission is childlike. Your belief in the contorted death and case figures is seriously misguided. Your wholehearted belief in everything your paedophile masters tell you is completely unfathomable. Find your backbones and brains and start thinking for yourselves. Use the powers of discernment that you've been granted and put them to good use, ffs! As long as everyone is distracted and satiated by bread and circuses, no body cares! It beggars belief, it really does. Will they care when their children's physical and mental health has been seriously effected by the mask wearing, hand sanitizing, anti social distancing, constant fear porn and death jab? Will they care when they find their Son or Daughter hanging from the bannister after not being able to take anymore? Will they care when their Mother or Father has to die completely alone after not being allowed visitors for the past year? Where is the point when they say 'right, I've had enough now' because I really don't think it's coming. We're lacking the basic principle of care, always have done and always will do. No one cares enough and that's the sad truth. They don't even care enough to LOOK for the truth, let alone stand up and fight for it. Absolute ****in cowards!!!
> 
> JaimeElizabeth Kirton


 _What you saying, like?_


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Furloughed untill the end of September now and I'm still hearing the bleaters dribble out 'it'll all be over soon'
> 
> Get the f**k outa here jokers! Your regurgitated blathering's are embarrassing. Your lack of knowledge, after a year of this s**t show, is absolutely shameful. Your blind belief in authority and mainstream media is lethal. Your belief in asymptomatic transmission is childlike. Your belief in the contorted death and case figures is seriously misguided. Your wholehearted belief in everything your paedophile masters tell you is completely unfathomable. Find your backbones and brains and start thinking for yourselves. Use the powers of discernment that you've been granted and put them to good use, ffs! As long as everyone is distracted and satiated by bread and circuses, no body cares! It beggars belief, it really does. Will they care when their children's physical and mental health has been seriously effected by the mask wearing, hand sanitizing, anti social distancing, constant fear porn and death jab? Will they care when they find their Son or Daughter hanging from the bannister after not being able to take anymore? Will they care when their Mother or Father has to die completely alone after not being allowed visitors for the past year? Where is the point when they say 'right, I've had enough now' because I really don't think it's coming. We're lacking the basic principle of care, always have done and always will do. No one cares enough and that's the sad truth. They don't even care enough to LOOK for the truth, let alone stand up and fight for it. Absolute ****in cowards!!!
> 
> JaimeElizabeth Kirton


 Hey mongo Wylde, answer my questions:

Edit - to be fair, sounds like life is only tough if you have kids. good promotional advert, the youth of today can grow up knowing they survived the pandemic.



todai said:


> Be clearer in your speech. So a 'coronavirus' came last year around January time. you accept that yes? you just disagree its called covid-19? or are you saying its always been about? just trying to be very clear here


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> @wylde99 What happens if you take the vaccine? Does it kill you? Does it make you ill? What does it do?


 It makes you rich, elite and then rape kids. 
Don't do it. :cool2:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Let's take a moment to think about @wylde99's great granddad who during the 1918 Spanish Flu pandemic (after being locked up for being a conscientious objector throughout WW1 for saying the war wasn't actually happening) had to try and share all his conspiracy theory shite (and proclamation that Charlie Chaplin would soon be arrested for being a paedo) using pen and paper and then physically deliver it by hand! The poor sod even had to suffer the indignity of being sacked from his job at at a funeral directors after he refused to bury the bodies claiming they were still very much alive and that Spanish Flu was a cover for tracking light beams that Thomas Edison was trying to spread through his light bulbs.

Wylde doesn't know how easy he's got it simply copying it and spunking it all over a bodybuilding forum!

#spareathoughtforwylde'sgranddad


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazza61 said:


> Let's take a moment to think about @wylde99's great granddad who during the 1918 Spanish Flu pandemic (after being locked up for being a conscientious objector throughout WW1 for saying the war wasn't actually happening) had to try and share all his conspiracy theory shite (and proclamation that Charlie Chaplin would soon be arrested for being a paedo) using pen and paper and then physically deliver it by hand! The poor sod even had to suffer the indignity of being sacked from his job at at a funeral directors after he refused to bury the bodies claiming they were still very much alive and that Spanish Flu was a cover for tracking light beams that Thomas Edison was trying to spread through his light bulbs.
> 
> Wylde doesn't know how easy he's got it simply copying it and spunking it all over a bodybuilding forum!
> 
> #spareathoughtforwylde'sgranddad


 So you're saying it's definitely not the weed? :rolleye11:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you're saying it's definitely not the weed? :rolleye11:


 It's in his genes - which he does seem very obsessed with....


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm just going to go ahead and make the statement that @wylde99 says that if you take the vaccine it kills you. He can argue against this if he wants.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and make the statement that @wylde99 says that if you take the vaccine it kills you. He can argue against this if he wants.


 The longer people don't die, the longer Wylde will say it will take to kill them. He's currently saying 6 months to a year. By Christmas it'll be up to 2 years for sure.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

lancs_lad said:


> Is a high BMI classed as per existing condition?
> 
> If it is, all of us on here should have it on here surely? Bodybuilding/strength forum.


 There's alot of s**t posted on this thread

But to suggest that anyone on here actually trains nevermind enough to make serious gains is just to far


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Complete by 12 noon today!!!

Our wonderful, trustworthy and caring government now want to introduce...

DIGITAL IDENTITY... the 'Trust Framework'... (?!)

"Having an agreed digital identity that you can use easily and UNIVERSALLY will be the cornerstone of future economies.

Digital identities are an easy way to help us prove who we are without the need for physical documents. They can also help us prove things about us, such as our age or our qualifications.

*****This document sets out the government's vision for the rules governing the future use of digital identities. It is part of the government's wider plan to make it quicker and easier for people to verify themselves using modern technology"*****

An implanted chip!!!

This is what they are rushing through!!

Complete the feedback by 12 noon TODAY, Thursday 11th March.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/the-uk-digital-identity-and-attributes-trust-framework

This is the survey...

https://dcms.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_4HZDsoOJSCWrV0q

So, in a nutshell, instead of us proving our identity by showing our passport, utility bill etc... they want us to submit ALL our data; name, age, address, email, income, tax no. health info, NUMBER OF CHILDREN, etc etc etc, or 'attributes' and these are stored DIGITALLY and SHARED amongst partaking companies, organisations, corporations, individuals, the government etc! So they can then assess if you qualify for something or are eligible/allowed to do something/buy something/ to go somewhere!!!

Our 'attributes' are linked to a person or organisation by a process called 'binding' (?!!! We're being bound! They're telling us! They've got to, remember?!!!), which is done by 'attribute service providers', who need another piece information (called an identifier), to make the connection between the attribute and the person!

JUST SHOW YOUR PASSPORT!!!

"You will own nothing and be happy", remember?! How can the government take everything away from you?...

By making everything digital!! That's how!!

And this plan, this 'digital identifier' will work GLOBALLY!!

Remember that global, one world government I was going on about?!...

Because there are never any data breaches or hacks ever, are there?!

So, all partaking companies etc have to employ a whole host of policies, securities, people, back up plans in the event of fraud etc; regular staff assessment and training in security, security checks, data managers, auditors, storage facilities, the list is endless and.... if there is a security breach... they'll contact you... by post/phone!

WHY?!

Just to save us digging out our passport or birth certificate?!!!

I don't think so!

I've attached some screenshots... have you seen what's involved?!!!

This is the first step in introducing the implanted chip that will record EVERYTHING about you. Otherwise known as the mark of the beast in the bible!

You wont be allowed to do stuff, go places, take money out of your bank, work etc if you don't do whatever they tell you to!!

Are you connecting the dots yet?!!!!

It can't be a bad thing though, can it?! It's called the 'Trust Framework'....


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

The U.K. government finally admits PCR testing means nothing.

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/covid-19-management-of-exposed-healthcare-workers-and-patients-in-hospital-settings/covid-19-management-of-exposed-healthcare-workers-and-patients-in-hospital-settings#section6


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> The U.K. government finally admits PCR testing means nothing.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/covid-19-management-of-exposed-healthcare-workers-and-patients-in-hospital-settings/covid-19-management-of-exposed-healthcare-workers-and-patients-in-hospital-settings#section6
> 
> View attachment 197419


 So you're now accepting Covid-19 does exist?


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

Kazza61 said:


> So you're now accepting Covid-19 does exist?


 No no it doesn't exist but you can detect it on a test that doesn't work! Matthew Hancock style of accurate guidance.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> You wont be allowed to do stuff, go places, take money out of your bank, work etc if you don't do whatever they tell you to!!


 You're on the verge of another breakdown mate.

See that information you've listed, it's already available, birth certificate for children, passport to travel, council tax for who's in your house, phone bill to your address. you're a fu**ing mong.

P.S - you're referencing the bible, a piece of made up nonsense. As if they can see into the future. Conspiracy nut!


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

BarStar said:


> No no it doesn't exist but you can detect it on a test that doesn't work! Matthew Hancock style of accurate guidance.


 That's (more) nonsense.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> No no it doesn't exist but you can detect it on a test that doesn't work! Matthew Hancock style of accurate guidance.


 detecting something that doesnt exist on a test that doesnt work mean you're detecting something... what is it?


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> You're on the verge of another breakdown mate.
> 
> See that information you've listed, it's already available, birth certificate for children, passport to travel, council tax for who's in your house, phone bill to your address. you're a fu**ing mong.
> 
> P.S - you're referencing the bible, a piece of made up nonsense. As if they can see into the future. Conspiracy nut!


 We're being tracked and monitored through everything mate even this forum collects valuable data on all of us and sells it on...it's been that way for decades! It's out of control.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> We're being tracked and monitored through everything mate even this forum collects valuable data on all of us and sells it on...it's been that way for decades! It's out of control.


 Yup! Spotify collects data on the music I like and gives me more like that and guess what. I listen.

YouTube sees what I watch and gives me more of that and guess what- I watch and enjoy it. Saves me time trying to find s**t

Posting that any form of tracking is bad is wrong.

data is used for good. Without data mongos like wylde wouldn't be able to interpret it wrong and give us someone to laugh at daily.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> detecting something that doesnt exist on a test that doesnt work mean you're detecting something... what is it?


 Erm ...? A giant bag of delusional bollocks? :lol:


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> Yup! Spotify collects data on the music I like and gives me more like that and guess what. I listen.
> 
> YouTube sees what I watch and gives me more of that and guess what- I watch and enjoy it. Saves me time trying to find s**t
> 
> ...


 Well yes and know when it's used to sway judgement it's extremely detrimental to society because nobody knows what's real and what isn't?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> Well yes and know when it's used to sway judgement it's extremely detrimental to society because nobody knows what's real and what isn't?


 any examples of this 'extremely detrimental' you speak of?


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> any examples of this 'extremely detrimental' you speak of?


 Donald trump was voted in using a system that swayed votes by a small margin using social media to target people who are easily led, he also initiated a 350B arms deal with Saudi Arabians who are on the banned list for dealing arms with because they murder innocent civilians with the arms and technical support we and the yanks sell them.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> any examples of this 'extremely detrimental' you speak of?


 https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/jan/04/cambridge-analytica-data-leak-global-election-manipulation


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> Donald trump was voted in using a system that swayed votes by a small margin using social media to target people who are easily led, he also initiated a 350B arms deal with Saudi Arabians who are on the banned list for dealing arms with because they murder innocent civilians with the arms and technical support we and the yanks sell them.


 Donald trump improved black employment

didnt start any new wars

Nominated for a peace prize due to relations between Korea

where does your line draw regarding innocent civilians? We in the U.K. invade countries that results in innocents being killed, depending how you look at it they just want to live their lives under their dictatorship?

What about when we used the data to find osama bin laden? or is the data is only useful if it's a cause you support ?

Everything you listed above regarding names addresses etc is already freely available to those that require it.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/jan/04/cambridge-analytica-data-leak-global-election-manipulation


 Media manipulation isn't an advanced form of vote swinging ? If you remember previously parties would be driving around cars in parades asking to vote labour / conservative and saying you're going to do XYZ is just as much manipulation as is reading news articles on your Facebook page. Anytime you've voted for a party can I then hold you accountable because you listened to their speech on lowering taxes and say that it's not your fault because you only believed what they said? Or would I be right in thinking you'd be expected to have undertook some form of due diligence?


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> Donald trump improved black employment
> 
> didnt start any new wars
> 
> ...


 You don't even understand the scale of what I posted mate...you palmed it off lol the only agenda I support is the un opinionated morally correct one not the sale of arms to scumbags that end up taking life for profit?

Especially not after data profiles were made on an industrial scale to manipulate the general public through social media with lies to sway the political vote across the world not just the US.

There is no difference between a British soldier killing someone because the government told them to and an insurgent like Bin Laden lol who supposedly ran a "terrorist" network against the mighty western world with its nukes?

All set up by intelligence services like the CIA lol the war on drugs is a great example and the war on terror.

Sheeple will believe what they are fed! That's why being a soldier is deemed to be great, noble, swift and bold lol all the things that make it sound great when in reality there's no difference between the British Army and Pablo Escobars army.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> Media manipulation isn't an advanced form of vote swinging ? If you remember previously parties would be driving around cars in parades asking to vote labour / conservative and saying you're going to do XYZ is just as much manipulation as is reading news articles on your Facebook page. Anytime you've voted for a party can I then hold you accountable because you listened to their speech on lowering taxes and say that it's not your fault because you only believed what they said? Or would I be right in thinking you'd be expected to have undertook some form of due diligence?


 I don't vote for anyone mate? The voting system is fundamentally flawed it's all a pantomime to hide the systemic corruption that lurks beneath!

You still haven't worked out what was actually involved during the manipulation of the general public with fake news and lies...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BarStar said:


> You don't even understand the scale of what I posted mate...you palmed it off lol the only agenda I support is the un opinionated morally correct one not the sale of arms to scumbags that end up taking life for profit?
> 
> Especially not after data profiles were made on an industrial scale to manipulate the general public through social media with lies to sway the political vote across the world not just the US.
> 
> ...


 No, I'm pointing to the other good points of a presidency campaign, your unbiased view only set to deliver the bad points 'in your opinion' what if the selling of those arms are for the benefit of the locals to fight a regime (Assad) etc ? then is it ok? or do you believe western powers shouldn't intervene?

A soldier is exactly all those things, they defend our country which is little that can be said for scrotes like Wyldee who spend their days stoned and sharing conspiracy theories. The difference in those is that soldiers here are protecting the short and long term peace within the country. Pablo was protecting his asset, and ultimately destroying peoples lives around the world indirectly and directly.

I think your grossly mistaken what data can be used for and always associate it with the bad. Same as Wylde, wouldn't surprise me if you're either a friend or another user on this forum who's made another account to be controversial. it is of late noticed the amount of new accounts signing up to post in here and gain some legitimacy by posting other nonsence elsewhere so we don't pick up on the scent that its another banned user/ existing user with no life.

"supposedly ran a terrorist network" "set up by intelligence services" I I can see the trail you're going down and I know the level I'm debating at now. Not interested mate.


----------



## BarStar (Mar 8, 2021)

todai said:


> No, I'm pointing to the other good points of a presidency campaign, your unbiased view only set to deliver the bad points 'in your opinion' what if the selling of those arms are for the benefit of the locals to fight a regime (Assad) etc ? then is it ok? or do you believe western powers shouldn't intervene?
> 
> A soldier is exactly all those things, they defend our country which is little that can be said for scrotes like Wyldee who spend their days stoned and sharing conspiracy theories. The difference in those is that soldiers here are protecting the short and long term peace within the country. Pablo was protecting his asset, and ultimately destroying peoples lives around the world indirectly and directly.
> 
> ...


 Yeah likewise! You're reply clearly depicts you have no real clue of how our governments use our armed forces. A great example would be the CIA importing cocaine to America and targeting the poor expendable people to create a profit from them to fund the contras efforts to overthrow the Nicaraguan government.

(Iran contra Cocaine rebels)

Or Assad lol with Russian, British and American made firearms to use against us?

Our armed forces are nothing but indoctrinated robots used to manipulate other countries who do not have as much power.

We have to keep that war machine turning! The war on communism, the war on drugs, the war on terror...all very profitable just like selling cocaine.


----------



## BUFFMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Remind me to stay away from this hospital








Watch it from about 7 minutes onward.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

https://metro.co.uk/2021/03/20/covid-fears-europes-third-wave-will-spread-to-uk-within-weeks-14275874/

Just look at this ѕhit. Cocksucking motherfuсkers. "Fears Europe's third wave will spread to UK 'within weeks'". So just in time to *NOT* reopen the gyms then, huh?


----------

